# What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?



## JonS1967

I thought perhaps we might benefit from a "What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?" thread for every day. The Rolex sub forum has one that has done quite well. What are you wearing today?


























Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

How about a base logo )


----------



## Mystro

New truck with my Pam.


----------



## abzolut16

My only PAM, 312 on a Monday. Really enjoy that Rolex thread and hope this could be as good eventually.


----------



## Tony A.H

Great idea. maybe we should retire the TGIF thread.

wearing the 372 Today & All Week.





Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011

Base as base can be )


----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## P1723

The titanium!


----------



## phunky_monkey

000 :-!


----------



## nweash

I only own 2 atm but I hope we can keep these threads going










243 on drew canvas today


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

356 Daylight with Europelli strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

you don't need too many .
wow. love that Canvas !. Great Combo..


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Genebe




----------



## Emtee




----------



## Travelller




----------



## soaking.fused

NOMEGA


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## amygdala

My 372 for this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash




----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## P1723

564 again


----------



## iam7head

380 for today ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

380 for me 2

For an Unseasonably cold day here in Az 41 degrees


----------



## GX9901




----------



## wid-watch

My PAM 312! I just love it!


----------



## Tony A.H

ahhh. one of my all time Jazz Pianist.

Great Picture



soaking.fused;98686
58 said:


> 111


----------



## Tony A.H

just Beautiful.
1st time i see a curved Strap on a PAM. looks great b-).


----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

It's all about the base )


----------



## Travelller

soaking.fused said:


>





Tony A.H said:


> ahhh. one of my all time Jazz Pianist.


Mine too |> Not to mention it's on vinyl - the only way to fly... with jazz standards!

*Sunday at the Village Vanguard */ Portrait in Jazz / *Waltz for Debby */ New Jazz Conceptions / Interplay / *B. E. at Town Hall Vol. I *- all on vinyl ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

Travelller said:


> Mine too |> Not to mention it's on vinyl - the only way to fly... with jazz standards!
> 
> *Sunday at the Village Vanguard */ Portrait in Jazz / *Waltz for Debby */ New Jazz Conceptions / Interplay / *B. E. at Town Hall Vol. I *- all on vinyl ;-)


i suppose it's the ultimate way to listen to Jazz b-) :-! .


----------



## powboyz

Tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

My 372 on a JV strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

After changed of strap, i feel like posting again.


----------



## Tony A.H

amygdala said:


> My 372 on a JV strap


Lovely. :-!
i gotta try that Combo too.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Snake-Pliskin

P1723 said:


> After changed of strap, i feel like posting again.


Looks SUPERB !!!!

Any chance of a picture showing the buckle please ?


----------



## Odin43

Wearing my zero on a super soft Simona strap


----------



## iLuveketchup




----------



## bigclive2011

88 day today )


----------



## P1723

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Looks SUPERB !!!!
> 
> Any chance of a picture showing the buckle please ?


Sure...just polished buckle...


----------



## bigclive2011

Today my 372 )


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

P1723 said:


> Sure...just polished buckle...


Looks superb !
Very shiny and love the shape.
The Panerai buckles are great and very few pics on the site ever show them.
Appreciate the extra pics thank you as I am considering the 8 day at the moment myself.
Liking this model a lot |>


----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## P1723

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Looks superb !
> Very shiny and love the shape.
> The Panerai buckles are great and very few pics on the site ever show them.
> Appreciate the extra pics thank you as I am considering the 8 day at the moment myself.
> Liking this model a lot |>


No problem at all..
Which model are you looking into?


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

At the moment the main contenders are 510 and 312.


----------



## P1723

Enjoy the hunting process!


----------



## Odin43

On Micah canvas


----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## 340pd

My recent first and only. Pam 112


----------



## P1723

Same watch, just changed of strap


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

P1723 said:


> Same watch, just changed of strap


Now that I find interesting !

You are wearing a deployment rubber strap - doesn't the watch come with a buckle and tang type rubber strap as standard ?

Any reason you have switched to deployment, as most on the site comment the PAM deployment is very uncomfortable.

Appreciate any more shots of your watch on rubber though as that is certainly how I intend to wear mine initially when I get it.

Great looking watch - love it !


----------



## bigclive2011

This one )


----------



## P1723

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Now that I find interesting !
> 
> You are wearing a deployment rubber strap - doesn't the watch come with a buckle and tang type rubber strap as standard ?
> 
> Any reason you have switched to deployment, as most on the site comment the PAM deployment is very uncomfortable.
> 
> Appreciate any more shots of your watch on rubber though as that is certainly how I intend to wear mine initially when I get it.
> 
> Great looking watch - love it !


This is replica oem rubber this able to fit deployant buckle.
I find it very comfortable and easy wear in fact.
Here is a few for your view. .


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

P1723 said:


> This is replica oem rubber this able to fit deployant buckle.
> I find it very comfortable and easy wear in fact.
> Here is a few for your view. .


Ahhhhh mystery solved 
That is a replica strap eh .... looks perfect, nice one !
I really like the PAMS on rubber straps.
Brilliant photo's thank you for posting those.
Your watch is ace - love the slightly larger numerals against the sandwich on the 8 day.


----------



## P1723

Crazy weather today


----------



## bigclive2011

Radioactive today )


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## threeputt

My new PAM510


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## WareagleSig

312 on a brown nubuck aftermarket strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD

threeputt said:


> My new PAM510


very nice....Congrats
looks great on this smooth strap...im not a fan of the distressed strap, which the 510 usually comes with...this one looks much better IMO
did your 510 come with it by default, or is it an extra? looks OEM pam


----------



## threeputt

Watch OCD said:


> very nice....Congrats
> looks great on this smooth strap...im not a fan of the distressed strap, which the 510 usually comes with...this one looks much better IMO
> did your 510 come with it by default, or is it an extra? looks OEM pam


That is the strap it came with, I am not a fan of the distressed one either so got lucky I guess. Sits very nicely on my wrist and so far keeps excellent time.


----------



## Tony A.H

217 on this fine Thursday.

time to prepare the Turkey..
and to those in the U.S.A, Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

swapped from Red to JV..



the JV Strap looks so Pretty. but doesn't fit my Wrist Well. either too loose or too tight. 
but for a change, i'll wear it for a while before switching back to my own.





Cheers


----------



## WareagleSig

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


What strap is that? I want one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

WareagleSig said:


> What strap is that? I want one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ted Su golden croc belly

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Morning cup of coffee with pumpkin scones










Thanksgiving traditional parade










OP6727 with a nice toasty fire


----------



## bigclive2011

This one )


----------



## igory76

000 

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## igory76

000 again










Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

This one )


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Drew Canvas


----------



## shane4828

this what am wearing


----------



## cal11

390 on LV strap


----------



## Coss

Wearing this ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

shane4828 said:


> this what am wearing


How jealous am I !!

More pics please!!


----------



## hokusai

My Pam000 that I picked up from a forum member a few weeks ago.


----------



## James_




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

It's all about the Base


----------



## Tony A.H

it's been glued to my wrist for a week already. hard to take it off.
she's special to me.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> it's been glued to my wrist for a week already. hard to take it off.
> she's special to me.


Wish it it was glued to mine!! Jealous or what )


----------



## koles2

My precious(c)


----------



## bigclive2011

Sub today !


----------



## wilde.farm




----------



## wilde.farm




----------



## heb

I wish I was wearing a PAM 111, my favorite model. heb


----------



## bigclive2011

heb said:


> I wish I was wearing a PAM 111, my favorite model. heb


Ill go go with you there Heb, was the first Pam I looked at but strangely the one I still haven't bought!

Spent all my bucks on Base dials!


----------



## rockin'ron

PAM111


----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## bigclive2011

425 today.


----------



## timesofplenty

Same one I wear every day


----------



## timesofplenty

Same one I wear every day


----------



## nweash

Helped my friend get his first Panerai. He went with a PAM005. Day 1


----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## maikeru

off to my friend's holy matrimony


----------



## timesofplenty

372


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base logo.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## timesofplenty

372


----------



## WatchNRolla

timesofplenty said:


> 372


Love the strap. What is it?


----------



## timesofplenty

WatchNRolla said:


> Love the strap. What is it?


thanks 
vintage grey ammo & calfskin, I made it.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today


----------



## Synequano

My latest Pam 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## soaking.fused

Luminor


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron

Today's Combo!!!!


----------



## soaking.fused

Base


----------



## EA-Sport

PAM049 on







Horween shell cordovan..


----------



## bigclive2011

425 on its OEM, (well after all who can undo those screws)


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

312 on aftermarket leather strap I just received yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## dark_divine1218

113


----------



## soaking.fused

111


----------



## Tony A.H

Scott.

that's one Kick A** AWESOME Combo :-!. Gorgeous Straps as always.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## toph

515


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fomenko

With the Holidays spirit!


----------



## soaking.fused

Luminor


----------



## jaychief




----------



## watchdaddy1

Merry Christmas Panerai fans & WUS


----------



## Synequano




----------



## JonS1967

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## WareagleSig

Merry Christmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Spent Christmas Day in Death Valley, California. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Declan79




----------



## JonS1967

Another beautiful day of vacation. Today we visited Valley of Fire state park in Nevada. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

This one,changed the strap to match the dial


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Bidle

Ending this year with my latest new acquirement:




Panerai 317K Black Knight 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Have a nice New Year and above all a healthy 2015!!


----------



## Synequano

This one,as I'm trying to check the PR of the movt,last time I got 234 hours and 45 minutes


----------



## Tony A.H

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## r3kahsttub

Date night for me and the missus:


----------



## mr_october




----------



## vdub007

my 243 getting a bit wet :-d


----------



## P1723

The 564


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base today.


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

Amazing lume b-)


----------



## peenoise

Pam005 ftw!


----------



## Sexitano

Since Yesterday ...


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap!!


----------



## timesofplenty

you talked me into it


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## bigclive2011

Subby today.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base logo today.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## timesofplenty

372 & 356


----------



## bigclive2011

timesofplenty said:


> 372 & 356


You are one jammy git!! (As we Limeys say). )

Not jealous of your 356 one bit!!


----------



## WatchNRolla

Old school Saturday night


----------



## Sexitano

The last days 372 ...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## jaychief

Panerai 359....


----------



## bigclive2011

425 today.


----------



## WatchNRolla

590 to start the week.


----------



## Sexitano

b-)


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller

more non-MM today... :-d


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Dirk PAV shoes


----------



## Tony A.H

Mr *rockin'ron*
Beautiful Watch/Strap and Accessories.
love the Double Stitching on the Strap. looks like it came from a Lady's Bag ?! :think:


----------



## Tony A.H

SWEET Ride  :-!
and a great Watch of course .



timesofplenty said:


> 372 & 356


----------



## bigclive2011

Sweet watch but no 356 unfortunately Tony!!

Did have 911 for a while but had to sell it to buy more watches )


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller

Today, MM...
_...incognitus_ ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Great shot of a great watch!!! Jealous.

372 for me today.


----------



## bert69

Today and tomorrow ;-)


----------



## jksgoh




----------



## JonS1967

timesofplenty said:


> 372 & 356


My favorite car of all time. What year is it? I have a 1970 911.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty

JonS1967 said:


> My favorite car of all time. What year is it? I have a 1970 911.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1964


----------



## JonS1967

timesofplenty said:


> 1964


Beautiful car. How long have you had it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

timesofplenty said:


> 1964


And mine since watching Huey Lewis drive the yellow one in the video for Got a new drug!!

Today is Subby day, but unfortunately also Fiat day (


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

GMT today just in case I need to know the time in Iceland )


----------



## kca

Day 4 with my first Pam, my new to me 111. This was a long term grail for me and I'm loving it. Pardon the phone pic. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Looking good!!

Always fancied a 111.


----------



## kca

^Thanks! 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

Love the 111. If I didn't find my preowned 312, I was going to get the 111. Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

Just a simple 005, waiting for the new strap


----------



## Wlover




----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beaut, love the pics of the movement , that p9000 is a peach.

Here is my offering for the day.


----------



## jaychief




----------



## bigclive2011

Damn those fly back chronos are lovely!!

And there's one on Watchfinder at the mo, there may be trouble ahead )


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo day.


----------



## pontz

T-dial!


----------



## bigclive2011

Subby day.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## WareagleSig

312 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## rogerfromco

Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Pictures from yesterday, still wearing it today.


----------



## EA-Sport

[Q UOTE=rogerfromco;12071913]


















Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)[/QUOTE]
Which PAM is this? I like it.


----------



## rogerfromco

Thanks. It's the 422.










Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## bigclive2011

SLC day today.


----------



## rogerfromco

PAM 422 again. 



























Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## kca

I've worn my new to me 111 every day since it landed. I'm absolutely loving it. Problem is I find myself wondering if my <7 in. wrist could pull off a 47mm. All the great pics I see of the 422 and 372 don't help my cause either ;-)

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

All depends on the shape of your wrist. I have a buddy who has flatter but smaller wrists than mine - 6.75 (him) vs 7.25 (me) - and he wears the 422 well.



kca said:


> I've worn my new to me 111 every day since it landed. I'm absolutely loving it. Problem is I find myself wondering if my <7 in. wrist could pull off a 47mm. All the great pics I see of the 422 and 372 don't help my cause either ;-)
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohfivepro

372 for me today


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Mitchmachine

Panerai 364 yesterday.


----------



## kca

rogerfromco said:


> All depends on the shape of your wrist. I have a buddy who has flatter but smaller wrists than mine - 6.75 (him) vs 7.25 (me) - and he wears the 422 well.


Thanks! I won't rule it out yet then. My wrist is relatively flat and wide on top so I usually can get away with larger watches as long as the lug to lug isn't too long.

Beautiful pics of your 422 by the way.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Logo and lazy ones


----------



## bigclive2011

372 with coffee, in my best mug of course )


----------



## toph

605:-d


----------



## rogerfromco

toph said:


> 605:-d


Nice Toph! That's only available in Italy, right?

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## bert69

Still the same ;-)


----------



## toph

Thanks mate, 
yeah only in a store in Firenze. Only 99. I got lucky , the dial is sublime :-!



rogerfromco said:


> Nice Toph! That's only available in Italy, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## McGriddle

toph said:


> Thanks mate,
> yeah only in a store in Firenze. Only 99. I got lucky , the dial is sublime :-!


That is an amazingly beautiful PAM, Toph. |>

I have a simple PAM 510, but I love it. Wearing it today.


----------



## princess.jasmine1990

Just a baby PAM 048 from my mba graduation gift


----------



## bigclive2011

88 today.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## soaking.fused

PAM000


----------



## bigclive2011

soaking.fused said:


> PAM000


Wish I had Palm trees reflecting in my Pam glass!!


----------



## princess.jasmine1990

wow...so many many watches on here!


----------



## peenoise

Bracelet à la Hermès leather..


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## kca

Strap change to dark brown Simona gator. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Subby on Spanish ammo strap.


----------



## Time Collector

This combo again today!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Synequano

This one...


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Again


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## Bidle

Couple of weeks ago I bought a 317K and somehow I got the vibe again,... so today I'm wearing a new 329 on leather. Hmmmm,... where is that photo??? Coming soon. ;-)


----------



## kca

My one one one and only Pam. Still in the honeymoon period but I haven't had any interest in wearing any of my other watches in the two weeks I've had it.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today.


----------



## rogerfromco

422 again. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## Tony A.H

372





have a good sunday


----------



## Sexitano

Me too ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium submersible.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## kca

Same Pam, different day. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Super Bowl


----------



## MattyMac

111 for the big game...


----------



## bigclive2011

Still loving the 372!!

Cant seem to get it off my wrist.


----------



## Amateur Hour

Wearing my new 112 that was a gift for my 30th from the Mrs.


----------



## NardinNut

Just got this. My first Pam. Hasn't left my wrist yet and won't for awhile. Pam 233


----------



## eyky

PAM372


----------



## McGriddle

PAM 510


----------



## watchdaddy1

380










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo.


----------



## Sexitano

Today the left one ...


----------



## WindMe

PAM176 - Just got it on Saturday, haven't been able to convince myself to wear anything else!


----------



## eyky




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## vdub007

243 today


----------



## bigclive2011

Great shot of a great watch^^^


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby today.

Now you see it!









Now you still see it!! )


----------



## kca

It's been three whole weeks of bliss with this. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

P999/1


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Travelller

2 1 7


----------



## Travelller

eyky said:


>


 Cali dial in a 1950 case... :-s


----------



## vdub007

custom build i would guess.

Not bad actually


----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC.


----------



## vdub007

superb!

Love the 425!

I have my 448 that is being delivered today. Can't wait!


----------



## bigclive2011

vdub007 said:


> superb!
> 
> Love the 425!
> 
> I have my 448 that is being delivered today. Can't wait!


Lucky you!!

Post lots of pics for us when it arrives.


----------



## rockmastermike

512 gets me to the church on time


----------



## eyky

Looks great!! Congrats!!



rockmastermike said:


> 512 gets me to the church on time


----------



## eyky

PAM346


----------



## rockmastermike

eyky said:


> Looks great!! Congrats!!


Thank you, eyky


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## edusibar

PAM000














My first Panerai watch.
Bought at Dubai International Airport.
Love it from the first sight...


----------



## bigclive2011

Great choice for a first Panerai, all the DNA in a beautiful package!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Today is 372 day.


----------



## WatchNRolla

Panerai Friday


----------



## kca

Still loving the 111 but can't get the 372, 422 or 351 out of my head, especially after seeing them in person at an AD last week. The 351 wasn't even on my radar until I saw it in the flesh. Huge fan of the gold hands with tobacco dial. Just beautiful!

Trying to resist the urge to trade/sell the 111 for one of them as I've only had it three weeks and really do love it. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky

PAM346 again


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on HD sand colored nato


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Declan79

Bbq dinner 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

88 Today.


----------



## vdub007

389 out of the box for the week-end


----------



## Sexitano

Still the left one, 425 ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

This beauty.


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS17

PAM275 on the wrist today


----------



## princess.jasmine1990




----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub

Zero with a custom made skull bracelet


----------



## Heiner




----------



## bigclive2011

Love that strap. ^^^^^^


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bert69




----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on GSD strap


----------



## eyky

127


----------



## soaking.fused

0+3


----------



## Bkro




----------



## sixfignig

The elusive PAM237 Ghost


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## eyky

127 again


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo Time


----------



## bigclive2011

Loving those Bronzos!!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Today it's a Titanium submersible, (Waved a wand round it a few times but it wouldn't go bronze)


----------



## Tony A.H

this is as Sweet as the Bronzo. :-!
what's the significance of Nr: 43 on the Buckle ?


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> this is as Sweet as the Bronzo. :-!
> what's the significance of Nr: 43 on the Buckle ?


Thanks, but you lie too badly Tony!!

No idea on that, the buckles are supplied sewn in by the Spanish guy who makes them and sells them on E bay.

Liked the buckle on this one as it matched the watch finish.


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, but you lie too badly Tony!!
> 
> No idea on that, the buckles are supplied sewn in by the Spanish guy who makes them and sells them on E bay.
> 
> Liked the buckle on this one as it matched the watch finish.


LOL :-d
you're too funny. i was Honest with my feeling.

thanks for the info about the Buckle.
Cheers


----------



## igory76




----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo on Gunny.


----------



## eyky

312


----------



## soaking.fused

Luminor


----------



## Amateur Hour

soaking.fused said:


> Luminor


Great pic. What strap is that?


----------



## rogerfromco

The 422 again. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## soaking.fused

Amateur Hour said:


> Great pic. What strap is that?


Thanks, AH!

It is a 24mm Cherry Wheat Dublin Horween strap from SNPR. It has a great patina and resembles the Mauser ammo hyde. Very comfortable to wear and is well made.


----------



## eyky

532


----------



## rogerfromco

Got together tonight with a fellow 422 owner. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## P1723




----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## bigclive2011

88 today on Spanish leather.


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on an Aaron Pimentel alligator strap. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## Travelller




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## davenash

My new PAM312


----------



## eyky

PAM380


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby.


----------



## Bkro

My 113


----------



## eyky

232


----------



## toph

Just the 605 again:roll:


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today.


----------



## MarqDePombal

bigclive2011 said:


> Base logo today.


BigClive, if you were to guess at the percentage of time each of your PAMs get's on your wrist what would that be? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011

Love em all, so would have to say equal measures.

Just open the box and let them speak to me )

But if I go to Italy the Pam base always comes with me!!


----------



## Vincey

113 back in the snow....


----------



## rockin'ron

111 in the snow!


----------



## bigclive2011

And this one said let me out today!!


----------



## eyky

372


----------



## bigclive2011

eyky your photos are fantastic!!

you must be a photographer.


----------



## nanjiunn

PAM 321 falling in


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## -pplz-




----------



## watchdaddy1

On Asso shoes


----------



## soaking.fused

000


----------



## eyky

232


----------



## OneMoreOnce

*312*

*







*


----------



## rogerfromco

High noon with the 422 on an Aaron Pimentel alligator strap :-!


----------



## WareagleSig

Changed straps today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief




----------



## eyky

PAM372


----------



## rogerfromco

422 with the snow starting to fall here again. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## lisherwood

312 on new limited edition strap (from boutique in Dubai Mall), while cooking roast dinner. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash

Sad they're closed on Sundays


----------



## eyky

6154 Rolerai


----------



## Tony A.H

*eyky*
some great and interesting models you have. :-!

the Big Bad Base for me on Monday.


----------



## subdiver

005 on Simona Bruno


----------



## eyky

372


----------



## Jeffro1

111N


----------



## Amateur Hour

112 on black calf OEM strap


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## bigclive2011

Subby today.


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky

PAM351


----------



## soaking.fused

0


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bigclive2011

Rockmaster that is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## bert69

View attachment 3104498


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## rogerfromco

Burr!

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## eyky

346


----------



## peenoise

LV damier azur canvas strap for today


----------



## rockmastermike

bigclive2011 said:


> Rockmaster that is a thing of beauty!!


Thank you, bigclive2011


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## bigclive2011

And today 425.









Tried to get a bit of a Lume thing going on here )


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## rogerfromco

My version of a "snowburst" dial!

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today with its amazing Lume glowing away.


----------



## kca

111. Can't believe I almost sold this. Snapped out of it though and very glad I did. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Told you so KCA !!

glad you listened )


----------



## rockmastermike

U12 practice Go Eagles!


----------



## Fomenko

Last day of February! Got a Fluco strap for my 356... :-!


----------



## Amateur Hour

Base 112 on GSD strap. Enjoying a CAO Brazilia


----------



## kca

bigclive2011 said:


> Told you so KCA !!
> 
> glad you listened )


Haha! Me too! Voice of reason. Thanks!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

You knew you would miss one of these babies )

GMT today.


----------



## kevinu




----------



## bigclive2011

Post 1 on the forum and its with the best watch!!

Welcome.


----------



## eyky

372


----------



## Hoyas06

just picked up my 531 on saturday.


----------



## Watcheroo

587. Just got it


----------



## bert69

My 560


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby today.


----------



## jaychief




----------



## watchdaddy1

380 on Manifatture Serioso shoes


----------



## 2fast4u




----------



## watchdaddy1

On Kevin Adeeos shoes & Piotr buckle


----------



## eyky

PAM127


----------



## Watcheroo

587. Gonna be a while before I wear something else.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

Great pics today's guys!!

Here is my offering today.

Base logo on a Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## mwtang

TGIF, this baby has got the most wrist time from me.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## amygdala

Same with you Big Clive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## 2fast4u




----------



## watchdaddy1

2fast4u said:


>


Looking good


----------



## EA-Sport

164 today..


----------



## amphibic




----------



## MattyMac

111


----------



## bigclive2011

The 111 was the first Panerai I started lusting after and still am today!!

Mine for the day is the 88 on Spanish leather.


----------



## Synequano

Playing around with Worn & Wound pose,first attempt


----------



## 2fast4u




----------



## Ytk

Pam613 on Asso


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## dimok

PAM537, just got it 3 days ago...


----------



## watchdaddy1

dimok said:


> PAM537, just got it 3 days ago...




CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## rockmastermike

We have had all 4 seasons this past week


----------



## jaychief

My new 320!!!!!!


----------



## eyky

Welded Lug Cali


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Watcheroo




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## soaking.fused

Bonzai


----------



## watchdaddy1

HEY THERE'S A 372 IN THE BACKROUND


----------



## eyky

Welded Lug Cali


----------



## Pattyb69

233 today


----------



## igory76




----------



## eyky

PAM346


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Painted French Ammo


----------



## watchdaddy1

eyky said:


> PAM346


*ABSOLUTELY STUNNING !!!!!*|>|>* My grail Rad*o|


----------



## Synequano

Agree,just saw one for sale for less than $8k...so tempted.....


----------



## watchdaddy1

Synequano said:


> Agree,just saw one for sale for less than $8k...so tempted.....


Me 2 saw a pre-owned 1 @ Tourneau 2 weekends ago for 8 & some change, went back 6 days later and it was gone, clerk said it sold the same day I was there said it didn't even last 8 hrs


----------



## WatchNRolla

Playing around with new Toshi straps.


----------



## watchdaddy1

WatchNRolla said:


> Playing around with new Toshi straps.


Looking good Brother. Shoes make me HaPpy...


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Pattyb69

My hardest decisions this morning... I've decided to wear both at some point today :-d


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rogerfromco

Waiting to see if I get bumped. They are offering $400 vouchers and I can still make my dinner mtg so is be happy to get delayed 3 hrs.

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## P1723

[URL=http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Breadpitt07/media/20150306_085654_zpsace8a0ce.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Pattyb69

233 again... Along with some Macro Monday!


----------



## P1723

Strap changed today!


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

SLC today


----------



## eyky

6154 Rolerai


----------



## NardinNut

My new 233. Hasn't left my wrist


----------



## rogerfromco

Wearing this today. 








I'm at a conference today and an hosting a speakers panel this afternoon. While at the speakers breakfast this morning, one of my panelists was looking at my watch and then shocked me by moving my shirt sleeve so she could get a better look. This happened while I was mid conversation with some senior government officials at the table. While I was shocked internally, I just kept moving along with the conversation and tried to act un-phased.

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## eyky

PAM127


----------



## BDS

First day wearing a Panerai for me! I'm loving my 177!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Long and slow commute to work today due to its pouring rain in Arizona & no one knows how to drive so I took this shot.


----------



## woundedtiger40

my lovely 438


----------



## eyky

Welded Lug Cali


----------



## Tony A.H

232 on this fine Friday.



No. ain't summer yet :roll:... 
Older Picture



tho. i'm Not complaining 

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Watcheroo

My 587










Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockin'ron

rockmastermike said:


>


Looks Great!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Ytk




----------



## igory76

My is 000








And this is 8 days









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## MrBillsy

Weekend outing....


----------



## rockmastermike

rockin'ron said:


> Looks Great!


Thank you!


----------



## eyky

PAM448


----------



## Todd Turbo S

Wore both of these today


----------



## eyky

380


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## watchdaddy1

Black Seal Thursday










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky

Polished Welded Lug Cali


----------



## bigclive2011

SLC today


----------



## P1723

564


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frustin

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Ahhhhh mystery solved
> That is a replica strap eh .... looks perfect, nice one !
> I really like the PAMS on rubber straps.
> Brilliant photo's thank you for posting those.
> Your watch is ace - love the slightly larger numerals against the sandwich on the 8 day.


The slightly larger numerals is the reason i'm going for the 233. I _was_ thinking about the 533 because i like the long PR and it has the brown lum, which i love. But i just cant get over the small numerals you get on a lot of the 42mm autos.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Pattyb69




----------



## kicker




----------



## eyky

448


----------



## acorazza

N


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Not comparable to 203 a couple posts back though


----------



## Chris Nackers

176 kicking it on the beach...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Hour

New "shoes" for the 112 and its PO brother...


----------



## Watcheroo




----------



## WindMe

176 - messing around with macro this weekend.


----------



## Chris Nackers

ooo that back shot is nicely done... which lens you using?


----------



## WindMe

Chris Nackers said:


> ooo that back shot is nicely done... which lens you using?


Nikon 105mm macro


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Bidle

Today a nice Panerai 329, but wearing it on a leather strap. It is just getting started. 


Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## eyky

PAM448


----------



## woundedtiger40

438 <3 <3 <3


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Pattyb69

Big watch to go with my little coffee


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## mr_october




----------



## watchdaddy1

woundedtiger40 said:


> View attachment 3534034
> 438 <3 <3 <3


BAD A$$ capture 

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky

VP Hornlug


----------



## Dyland321

164


----------



## iam7head

Vintage inspired Radiomir with vintage Parker 51 from 1948

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky

PAM372


----------



## amygdala

Sharing my 372 as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

My latest Pam


----------



## eyky




----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## Synequano

The pic cannot capture the brown of the case and dial nicely


----------



## Tony A.H

that Brownie looks Delicious.
Congratulations. wear it in good health.


----------



## Synequano

While I love this but I'm also worry about the composite material discoloration and corrosion


----------



## m630

Synequano said:


> While I love this but I'm also worry about the composite material discoloration and corrosion


+1... I was ready to pull the trigger on the 339 as I luv it luv it luv it, but I never sell and due to the composite issues and I know it won't last a lifetime and I'd go insane when the issues occur...I wish they'd just offer the same watch in steel or DLC,the dial is amazing...


----------



## nweash




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## amps

^^^^ The beer and jacket rock but the watch ain't half bad neither.


----------



## bilgicer

Do you have more pictures of this beauty?


----------



## bilgicer

eyky,

Great looking watch. Could you please post more pictures?



eyky said:


> 6154 Rolerai


----------



## qjet




----------



## eyky

bilgicer said:


> eyky,
> 
> Great looking watch. Could you please post more pictures?


Thanks bilgicer!


----------



## Synequano

m630 said:


> +1... I was ready to pull the trigger on the 339 as I luv it luv it luv it, but I never sell and due to the composite issues and I know it won't last a lifetime and I'd go insane when the issues occur...I wish they'd just offer the same watch in steel or DLC,the dial is amazing...


Actually I never sold my watch either,but I'm giving the 339 a shot since I got it at a really good price,hopefully this will last quite a while since I'm loving its (lack of) weight and 3-6-9-12 dial and 8 giorni circle


----------



## woundedtiger40

watchdaddy1 said:


> BAD A$$ capture
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


thanks mate


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## Thevenin




----------



## eyky

PAM127


----------



## pierokwong




----------



## rogerfromco

It's hump day so the 422 was the obvious choice. 

















Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## bilgicer

Wonderful! Enjoy it in good health!



eyky said:


> Thanks bilgicer!


----------



## eyky

bilgicer said:


> Wonderful! Enjoy it in good health!


Thanks mate!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## kenji1903

eyky said:


> PAM127


Sir, you have many very interesting pieces:-!


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Tony A.H

amps said:


> ^^^^ The beer and jacket rock but the watch ain't half bad neither.


you mean to say: Picture Perfect ?


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rogerfromco

The 422 after a day of spring skiing in the Rockies.









Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## BLing

radiomir to kick-off the week


----------



## Happyhour

PAM 441 on OEM


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three 8 Zero










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

345


----------



## BLing

another PAM day..


----------



## eyky

.


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo with a change of strap.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## dmb359




----------



## jaychief

Pam 320 with croc tail strap !!!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## GX9901

PAM 560 on JV


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## igory76

000 









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## igory76

And one more 









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359

testing out orange.


----------



## Tony A.H

did you bleach that dial ?! ;-)


----------



## WindMe

PAM 380 for me today.


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## gerzzzzz

Still deciding??


----------



## P1723

My new 74 strap


----------



## rogerfromco

Wore the 422 today









Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## dmb359




----------



## teomadrid

PAM00380 on JacobStraps


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing 249 today, tomorrow, the day after, till whenever...


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

Daylight for a cloudy Sunday..!


----------



## Pamaround

Nice weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium day, well so far )


----------



## dmb359

trying a couple straps


----------



## igory76




----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## Azman48

Pam 312


----------



## bert69

Still the same


----------



## BLing

372 time...


----------



## ck1109

512 today


----------



## BLing

strap changed..


----------



## rogerfromco

Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## igory76

000









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## andycg11

Having a latte around noon time 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

312


----------



## BLing

Radiomir time..


----------



## Timester

564


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam Subby.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ti today & some tail










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## 808state

Zero paired with McGizmo Haiku XML


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

PAM 027 on a gray Zulu:


----------



## jaychief

250/320


----------



## BLing

not a PAM day today.. it's Batman time..


----------



## TomM1

Yesterday actually...
Me and Hers..


----------



## Travelller

_233 yesterday..._










_217 today_


----------



## BLing

today is base day...


----------



## Tony A.H

*BLing*. Awesome Picture and a Great Combo :-! . Cashmere. right?

rocking the Bronzo today


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base logo.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Back to basics:


----------



## bert69

Ofcourse PAM560 with Ted Su b-)


----------



## m0rt

My new-to-me Panerai Ferrari FER00019.


----------



## Wlover

Not too sure yet...


----------



## dmb359




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## bigclive2011

372 this evening.


----------



## Aaronboy86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## kyleikeda




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## BLing

Yes. you are right. Btw your Bronzo 382 is gorgeous.



Tony A.H said:


> *BLing*. Awesome Picture and a Great Combo :-! . Cashmere. right?
> 
> rocking the Bronzo today


----------



## BLing

love everything on this base..


----------



## LovecK

510


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BLing

spend a day with BLNR and then switch to Radiomir


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on a suede ostrich 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359




----------



## Jazzmaster

PAM 336...


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby.


----------



## BLing

back to the 372..


----------



## Tony A.H

Ski in Dubai !. that's very Cool.
i once visited the indoor Ski Resort. very impressive.:-!

Great looking Rad. is that the 391 ?? :think:.. hard to remember all Model Numbers



kyleikeda said:


>


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## riseboi

292 yesterday, 351 today


----------



## kyleikeda

Tony A.H said:


> Ski in Dubai !. that's very Cool.
> i once visited the indoor Ski Resort. very impressive.:-!
> 
> Great looking Rad. is that the 391 ?? :think:.. hard to remember all Model Numbers


Thanks! It is indeed very fun!

Yeah I have a difficult time remembering them as well. It's a 552, the Abu Dhabi Boutique Edition limited to 25 pieces


----------



## Tony A.H

oh Sweet.
the back Engraving looks awesome. thanks for sharing.

it's identical to the 391 which comes in yellow gold hands instead .
shoukran.


----------



## bigclive2011

Boring old 0000

But I am thinking of engraving a picture of Big Ben on the back!!

In the rain of course )


----------



## Tony A.H

inspired by your 372.

mine says hello


----------



## EA-Sport

Charged lume on the 164


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## dimok

537


----------



## bigclive2011

425 today.


----------



## mich3l

Mr Pam


----------



## dmb359

Leather NATO for today.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## PBR1

DLC 005 on camo nato.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Synequano

Pbr1,is that dunk SB Taka Hayashi 2 on the background? 

I have the same thing though I rarely wear them now...need to dig my sneakers as it will work well with Pams..most of the time I wear dunk high black/white tier zero,the ones with sticky gum rubber sole and woven material at the rear ankle part


----------



## PBR1

Synequano said:


> Pbr1,is that dunk SB Taka Hayashi 2 on the background?
> 
> I have the same thing though I rarely wear them now...need to dig my sneakers as it will work well with Pams..most of the time I wear dunk high black/white tier zero,the ones with sticky gum rubber sole and woven material at the rear ankle part


Nice catch! Watches can't be my only vice, I have a small SB problem! haha


----------



## Synequano

Hahaha,me too,was knee deep into Jordans,SBs,Footscape and now running shoes LOL

Once you go to the likes of Visvim,Pierre Hardy,Martin Margiela,Forfex et al then the sneakers buying will slow down a bit LOL


----------



## BLing

new assolutamente strap for the Radiomir..


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

380 on 339 Series Gunny shoes



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Jax is not impressed with the 422's lume!









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## iam7head

Sporting the 380 today to the tailor, saw a gentleman with TT daytona, another gentleman with a Patek nautilus on rubber strap :-!


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on navy HD nato


----------



## Synequano

Back to basic two handers


----------



## R1P

Please delete post.


----------



## BLing

wearing this on Sunday..


----------



## BLing

switch to the SubC for today..


----------



## watchdaddy1

GS Today










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Earlier today









Then these two 47mm met









Now I wear this


----------



## BLing

no PAM for today.. the batman wins the war this morning..


----------



## watchdaddy1

On "Jules Verne" OEM, such an awesome strap w/ lot's of Patina,the more broken in the better.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

On summer shoe..


----------



## scjones88

watchdaddy1 said:


> On "Jules Verne" OEM, such an awesome strap w/ lot's of Patina,the more broken in the better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


That looks AWESOME! I just picked up the JV strap for my 000, and it looks great as is. Can't wait for it to darken like yours. It is definitely my most comfortable strap too.


----------



## watchdaddy1

scjones88 said:


> That looks AWESOME! I just picked up the JV strap for my 000, and it looks great as is. Can't wait for it to darken like yours. It is definitely my most comfortable strap too.


Great strap & great choice you made 1 of my favorites in the OEM collection

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Djool




----------



## BLing

simple and clean..


----------



## watchdaddy1

BLing said:


> simple and clean..


& SEXY too...

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1 of my favorites in the OEM collection


JV is the only OEM Strap that i wear. and the rest sit in the Box..


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby today.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## scjones88

watchdaddy1 said:


> Great strap & great choice you made 1 of my favorites in the OEM collection
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


I put the JV on today. Working on that patina.


----------



## watchdaddy1

scjones88 said:


> I put the JV on today. Working on that patina.
> 
> View attachment 4281610


Nice 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

From the Panerai family



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## voxen

Today I'm wearing my new (to me) PAM 320. Have been since last Thursday when I acquired it!!!


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam 112 on GSD oak strap


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## bigclive2011

372.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> JV is the only OEM Strap that i wear. and the rest sit in the Box..


I don't know Tony the Assolutamente gives it a run for it's $$










@ least one a Radiomir



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359




----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo tonight.


----------



## LovecK

510


----------



## Synequano




----------



## teomadrid

PAM00564 on OEM Canvas


----------



## andycg11

My two favorite brands 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Timester




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## P1723




----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## dmb359




----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## tristangaudion

teomadrid said:


> PAM00564 on OEM Canvas
> View attachment 4350241


That looks great, is it a 510?


----------



## m0rt




----------



## martintyler

Today I was wearing my 233 with a new strap from Toshi


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Synequano

Same old,same old...


----------



## jandc

PAM422 with OEM black alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

how Cool is that. :-! b-)
GREAT Toyssss.



jandc said:


> PAM422 with OEM black alligator strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Still 339 since I love its lightness and I'm curious about the durability (or lack of it..) of the composite material,I have a sweaty wrist and the weather in my country is really hot and humid but the caseback seems to be okay


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## bigclive2011

Subby today.


----------



## igory76

It was first Panerai meeting In Warsaw In Poland


----------



## Synequano

Had a chance to take this photo today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Synequano

Forgot to post this yesterday


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser

Nice GTG picture in Warsaw.:-!


----------



## JonS1967

Was wearing my one and only earlier today. Happy 4th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojuturtle

Recent acquisition 587. Lovin it so far.


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## igory76

picture not from today but today whatch is the same


----------



## buddhabar

The new entry....


----------



## PBR1

DLC 005 with HKTan strap.


----------



## xluckx




----------



## Andyuan7

my titanium 579! Love it


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## bigclive2011

Guess??


----------



## JonS1967

This has been getting a lot of wrist time the past week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO

560 on a Kain Heritage strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Synequano

Still this watch and strap combo


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach

My pam is back.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## jazzbach

Can't quit this...


----------



## Synequano

These two


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## drkeng

simple day
no second hand
no date
605


----------



## DONCORO

WatchNRolla said:


>


This strap is cool 
Can you tell where is coming from ?


----------



## WatchNRolla

DONCORO said:


> This strap is cool
> Can you tell where is coming from ?


Toshi. I have a few of his straps!


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep, Rich makes a very good strap )


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## WareagleSig

My new 320, which replaced the 312 I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

First day with my new (to me, but mint) PAM 523...


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## WatchNRolla

Loving the panerai gmts more and more


----------



## Timester

PAM and BBQ


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Pam content



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## scjones88

Just got the blue Aquascope yesterday. Might be a bit big, but I love the brushed dial. Base PAM still takes the cake as my favorite watch in my collection though.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Non Pam content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc

First Panerai! With the new strap from the Panerai boutique










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach

josenyc said:


> First Panerai! With the new strap from the Panerai boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! 
The Zero is so simple and cool


----------



## jazzbach

Watermelon with 233


----------



## Dangeruss3

177


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

PAM 027 on Horween leather from GasGasBones:


----------



## m0rt

PAM 359 on Kain Heritage by the water outside my home


----------



## jazzbach

m0rt said:


> PAM 359 on Kain Heritage by the water outside my home


Cool!


----------



## jazzbach

My only one pam...


----------



## Tony A.H

just strapped on this Big Bad A*s Base on a home made Gator.


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## DONCORO




----------



## jazzbach

DONCORO said:


> View attachment 4772242
> 
> View attachment 4772250
> 
> View attachment 4772266


Nice strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## amphibic




----------



## bigclive2011

Snap.


----------



## WristEnvy

Arrived today 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

PAM 027 on a new Vintager strap -


----------



## jazzbach

WristEnvy said:


> View attachment 4809057
> 
> 
> Arrived today
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Congrats! 
Beautiful shot


----------



## GX9901

312


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## DONCORO




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyuan7

Just received my favourite beloved Pam604


----------



## smalleq

562


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benvh

New 112 today :-!









Ben


----------



## JonS1967

My one and only. 12 years and still going strong.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

It's HOT









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Andyuan7 said:


> View attachment 4839113
> View attachment 4839129
> Just received my favourite beloved Pam604


That's FN BAD ASS  

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

PAM 005 on Simona Di Stefano "Bruno"


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## BLing

Just love how PAM372 looks..


----------



## drkeng

605
love the anthracite sunburst dial


----------



## Synequano

345 on OEM asso


----------



## teomadrid

tristangaudion said:


> That looks great, is it a 510?


564. 
510's equivalent in Titanium


----------



## teomadrid

564 on OEM dark brown rubber


----------



## GX9901

560 on a D9 croc strap


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## bert69

My PAM560


----------



## Dangeruss3

PAM 188


----------



## BLing

Radiomir day...


----------



## DONCORO

GX9901 said:


> 560 on a D9 croc strap


Realy cool combo ! I will have to find a croc strap also for this winter for my 560 !
Do you have more pics ?


----------



## GX9901

DONCORO said:


> Realy cool combo ! I will have to find a croc strap also for this winter for my 560 !
> Do you have more pics ?


Thanks! It's not the most conventional combo, but I'm liking it quite a bit so far. A couple more pics:


----------



## Tony A.H

very Cool combo.
even the backing is Neat .



GX9901 said:


>


----------



## Tony A.H

Sweet Mean Machine
:-!



Synequano said:


> 345 on OEM asso


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## DONCORO

GX9901 said:


> Thanks! It's not the most conventional combo, but I'm liking it quite a bit so far. A couple more pics:


Not usual but very nice and original !! Good choice !


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

xPost from the <44mm thread


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Cracked Blk










Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## wm5382

Been wearing this for the weekend

Gues it will still be ticking by mid next week thanks to the long power reserve









Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GX9901




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on the OEM croc, which really poshes the Luminor up.


----------



## BLing

lovely 372 for today


----------



## djemmtee

Wore my 233 to the beach...


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## bigclive2011

DONCORO said:


> View attachment 4980057


Love the colour of that strap!!


----------



## scjones88

Zero on SNPR - First and only Panerai.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DONCORO

bigclive2011 said:


> Love the colour of that strap!!


Thanks ;-)


----------



## BLing

back with the base..


----------



## Tony A.H

Base for me too

232.


----------



## iam7head

Same zero for this week, swapped the oem rubber with the asso and it pours today :/

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_It's frickin FRIDAY Fooloio's









My WELL LOVED Pam Three1two on Original Dirk Pre-V Vero Squalo Shark, The real Deal






_


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BLing

Basic rules..


----------



## Synequano

W&W style with 339 and Visvim FBT


----------



## P1723




----------



## hkl9921

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester




----------



## mreynoldsuk




----------



## Dangeruss3

177 on a custom vintage football strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

These two


----------



## jazzbach

My pam 233 is back.


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## djemmtee

233


----------



## jazzbach

Me, too.


----------



## Synequano

Painted 111

Then










123


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## mauabujam

Pam510 on asso










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Happy friday gents

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## watchdaddy1

176










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bert69

Simply PAM560


----------



## ibrickyo

My pam is visiting NYC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelerct




----------



## DieSkim

Fresh 441


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on GSD strap


----------



## bert69




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

PAM 523 on a gray Toshi...


----------



## JonS1967

After a brief hiatus I'm going to finish off the day with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Any of you WISer see the show "How it's made"?
Feature on how Panneri Marina is made.
Lots of CNC milling, robotics, etc.
Only hand operations were installing movement in casing, case expanders mounted.
Also WR testing done by hand.If you're a PAM fan, enjoyable feature.

Lou Snutt


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My first post;




































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bert69




----------



## maik




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## amygdala

372 on a JV strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano

New arrive in my Collection ...


----------



## RS4_Power

^^ really nice!!!

My go-to PAM!








Fave thing about the PAMs is changing straps! It's like a different watch everyday


----------



## Tony A.H

382




























Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Simona Saddle shoes



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## xluckx




----------



## bert69




----------



## iam7head

Luminor 000

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just back from a case polish.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Just back from a case polish.
> 
> View attachment 5361922


Talking about polishing, I sent in my 13 years old 24 for servicing 2 and a half months ago and now, it's ready to be collected. I have yet to collect it though. I changed the dial, all hands and polishing/movement servicing. Looks good but can't tell until I have collected it.




























Anyway, wearing this 320 mounted on Vintager AMMO BANDOLIER to visit a dormant stratovolcano this afternoon. It was an awesome sight, we human are so minuscule compared to Mother Nature.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Coffee, TV & Pam...










Then some shopping for the wife










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Have a great WE all!


----------



## Pattyb69

233 today


----------



## S.L




----------



## Travelller

Worn on the left, unmistakably Paneristi...









...worn on the right, unmistakably Panerai... !


----------



## waikeekee

562 on canvas




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

336...


----------



## waikeekee

24




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

me too my friend.. me too, except mine isn't shy to show off her sexy Body.


----------



## bert69




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

on a base PAM..


----------



## ibrickyo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO

Pics from last week in Republique Dominicaine 
A 560


----------



## macotono

My only one PAM111









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

1 more day with PAM


----------



## R850R

My first PAM...a pre-loved 111


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## dj00tiek

Nice picture! In what resort were you? I just came back from 2 weeks Grand Palladium Bavaro in Punta Cana, I did not take my Rolex Seadweller though, to much of a thought to take such an expensive watch to such a place. Did you have no issue with this?


----------



## waikeekee

24 mounted on a charcoal grey calf leather strap





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_*Spending the day like this waiting for new arrival*_



_While wearing this ol' stinky piece of Ammo leather_...but it's my favorite













_*shoes by Adeeos & Piotr coin buckle
*
_


----------



## Synequano

Back to my favorite pam with a new pair of shoes,OEM Ponte Vecchio as seen on 587


----------



## EA-Sport

164 today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WareagleSig

GMT - breaking in new black strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WareagleSig said:


> GMT - breaking in new black strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! This 320 is in serious need of a Cape Cod Cloth DIY polishing. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

You really can't tell in person. The office lights above really accentuate it in the pic. But thanks for the compliment...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

LOL! Bro, it sadden me to see a PAM in a battered state. Furthermore, having the same watch, sadden me more  Yes, most of the time, lighting play a major in the end result of a photo.

Anyway, I will DIY my watches with cape cod once in a while, in fact all paneristi should do likewise. I wonder if there is a thread about how we take care of our watches?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> LOL! Bro, it sadden me to see a PAM in a battered state. Furthermore, having the same watch, sadden me more  Yes, most of the time, lighting play a major in the end result of a photo.
> 
> Anyway, I will DIY my watches with cape cod once in a while, in fact all paneristi should do likewise. I wonder if there is a thread about how we take care of our watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I believe the opposite..

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> I believe the opposite..
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Oh! Care to elaborate and enlighten me?️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## iam7head

Took a quick visit to the W&W 2015 today, lovely line up from Panerai as usual.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Oh! Care to elaborate and enlighten me?️
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Panerai's are made to wear & bumps & bruises add to the character IMO. 
I don't baby my Panerai's & I'm happy with that. They are tool watches & meant for there intended purposes.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> Panerai's are made to wear & bumps & bruises add to the character IMO.
> I don't baby my Panerai's & I'm happy with that. They are tool watches & meant for there intended purposes.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Ahh! I see what you mean now. You do have a point here but it all depends on one's lifestyle or their work. I work in an office, so not much chances for bruising my watches, only many scratches on the bezel. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 for a Saturday morning




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Wow! Where did you get the ordnance from? 

My oh my! Where I am from, it's punishable by law to own any of these whether it's a blind ammo or a live one. However, it gave the watch and photo a very nice touch, great creativity and nice pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Over here, we are hit, not directly though, by typhoon "Rainbow" and it has been raining, in fact, it's pouring non stop for 3 days straight. A twister landed just 50 miles away from us in a small town. Man! What's this world coming to? Adverse weather everywhere. Nothing much to do except to stay indoors and I am bored to death. Took some pictures while at it.

My Zero & 24 on Swiss Ammo (Stonee Straps) & Hide Leather (Rob Montana) respectively.
































































And, the wrist shots;



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewallin

Bought my first Panerai on Saturday, of course I am wearing it today making Monday a little better! Bought it brand new and what a feeling it is.... Pam 320, 2015.


----------



## bigclive2011

Good choice of Brand and model, welcome to the ranks of Paneristi and now bring on the straps )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Azilla21

beauties


----------



## thewallin

No shock here, purchased Pam320 on saturday, feels like I will wear it for a long time.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## rjc1583

I just brought my new "toy" home. It's my first ever Panerai and I could not be any more thrilled.


----------



## CCbikeCT

PAM 001 on Panerai Brown Croc strap with Deployment. Super comfortable to wear.


----------



## watchdaddy1

rjc1583 said:


> I just brought my new "toy" home. It's my first ever Panerai and I could not be any more thrilled.




Congratulations & Welcome to the dark side

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Panerai today

Bronze Mo on Amazon shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the 249 Today, Tomorrow, the day after till whenever  .


----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## Tony A.H

you have a Beautiful Duo.

Love that Steel Buckle !. looks massive next to the other one.
would you happen to know the Length?.


----------



## benvh

Have a great weekend, everybody!


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today









Love the hands on that 249 Tony!!


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> you have a Beautiful Duo.
> 
> Love that Steel Buckle !. looks massive next to the other one.
> would you happen to know the Length?.


Tony A.H

Thanks for the compliment.

Sorry for the late reply. I caught the stomach flu a couple of days ago and was feeling awful as if I was dying. Now, I am much better. Here are 2 pictures to your question.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23




----------



## bigclive2011

Tony

Please try to be more accurate with your measurements!!!

)


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. Thanks for much for going out of your way to measure it for me.
this Buckle is awesome. the more i see it , the more i'm falling in Love with it.

i hope you're feeling much better Now..
stay Well.


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> wow. Thanks for much for going out of your way to measure it for me.
> this Buckle is awesome. the more i see it , the more i'm falling in Love with it.
> 
> i hope you're feeling much better Now..
> stay Well.


Thank you for asking. No big deal. Took me only a few minutes. Glad to share too. Here is an old picture of the different buckle I have. The one you were asking is at the bottom left corner.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

woooo hooooo 
that's a serious Collection. great looking Buckles  :-!.
i ordered the Bronze "cut out Torpedo" from *Maddog* the other day. hope it's as good as what people claim.

but that Bottom left remains the King of them all .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> woooo hooooo
> that's a serious Collection. great looking Buckles  :-!.
> i ordered the Bronze "cut out Torpedo" from *Maddog* the other day. hope it's as good as what people claim.
> 
> but that Bottom left remains the King of them all .
> Thanks for sharing.


As a consumer and a person who like straps and of course buckles, I can say I am a bit fortunate to be living where I am now. Because these buckles are bought and sold at a fraction of the prices if you buy from suppliers from the States or Europe or even Singapore/Hing Kong.

Your likes and my are different, my favorite is actually the one at the top right corner. The submarine can be removed so it is actually 2-in-1 buckle. That buckle, which is the most costly among all my buckle cost about USD32.00 and a normal tank pre-v stainless steel buckle is around USD6-8.

A picture speak a thousand words let alone 2 pictures 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

oh!. i love that one too. was gonna mention it to you but got distracted with the other ones .

could you Please PM me the maker of this one?
many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony A.H

interesting you posted that picture.
just the other day i was thinking to Modify one of my Buckles and install a Torpedo on it.
so maybe this one is worth buying instead of spending Hours to making my own.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> oh!. i love that one too. was gonna mention it to you but got distracted with the other ones .
> 
> could you Please PM me the maker of this one?
> many thanks in advance.


And me if poss as am loving the torpedo buckle!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam 88 today.


----------



## HK_Daytona

Please pm me too! I'm in HK and would love to know your source


----------



## subdiver

005 on Simona "Bruno" in Italy


----------



## Timester

564


----------



## Jazzmaster

PAM 336...


----------



## waikeekee

Good'old trusty and faithful 176 mounted on Martu Leathers with a polished steel logo pre-v buckle.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Pictures taken during lunch time today, nice lume shots, I must say!



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ikunleng

Pam 48


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> oh!. i love that one too. was gonna mention it to you but got distracted with the other ones .
> 
> could you Please PM me the maker of this one?
> many thanks in advance.


Hey Tony!

I was browsing in another forum and saw this. They are selling the same buckle you like with a leather strap for about USD100.00 plus shipping cost. Perhaps you could get the strap/buckle from them.























































http://www.kainheritage.com/home.html

Disclaimer: Pictures are borrowed from their website. I am not affiliated with them. So, please don't blame me if the or any transaction gone bad.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Keith Codman












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Chris Nackers said:


> Awesome strap combo.


Thanks Chris.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

those look Great !!
even though i make my Own Straps. i find the price of these very attractive.. (sometimes an after market Buckle cost 100 bucks. let alone the OEM stuff)..
thanks for passing along the information..

Cheers


----------



## waikeekee

Having dinner at the Blue Frog with the wife and of course my 176



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> those look Great !!
> even though i make my Own Straps. i find the price of these very attractive.. (sometimes an after market Buckle cost 100 bucks. let alone the OEM stuff)..
> thanks for passing along the information..
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the straps look great, don't they. Credit has to be given to the photographer. Quality, I can't be sure. If you are a member of this forum, they are selling the straps for 20% less. By the way, this supplier is based in Hong Kong.

http://www.sgrolexclub.com/threads/...n-sub-straps-add-extra-discount-and-free-gift

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Decided on 380 on 339 Series shoes customed by Peter





Clive shot of OEM buckle



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

Another day at the home office on con-calls with the GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R850R




----------



## watchdaddy1

Non OP day



















Nomos for casual Friday

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## monteltok




----------



## monteltok

With my 422


----------



## bigclive2011

SLC on its OEM!!

Well how can I get my sausage fingers on those micro screws (


----------



## Powersourze

Wearing my 312 with custom made "burgundy" alligator strap.


----------



## nweash




----------



## JonS1967

My one and only. Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Gotta be be the best OEM strap I have!!


----------



## sonykurniawan

My newly acquired pam 114


----------



## bert69




----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Mark McGwire shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mpbrada

PAM524 on a Rob Montana baseball glove strap.


----------



## waikeekee

24 on rolled digi-camouflage canvas



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam00312 on Rob Montana shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

iaymnu said:


> Very nice piece. Wear it in great health!


Thanks Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Still the 24 as my daily beater, seem to like this watch more and more.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DieSkim

The Coffee, The Canvas and The Pam


----------



## iBleedGarnet

A P series 000 that I'll soon be parting with, unfortunately.


----------



## waikeekee

Wearing the 499 for a night out with the boys



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

372 for a day at work in the rain!!!


----------



## monteltok

With my PAM560 today


----------



## StufflerMike

v.lats97nx said:


> Wearing My Pam 372


Pics or it does not happen.


----------



## Elusive1

422 on Gunny 74 strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

stuffler said:


> Pics or it does not happen.


Wheres your Panerai pic then Mike??

)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hope I'm not committing a faux pas in the Panerai forum.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hope I'm not committing a faux pas in the Panerai forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


You are no longer welcome!! And banished to the Russian forum )


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> You are no longer welcome!! And banished to the Russian forum )




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


As you no longer need it can I have the Helmet from your shrine??


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> As you no longer need it can I have the Helmet from your shrine??


----------



## bigclive2011

Ok no helmet!!

Ill take solace from a change of watch )


----------



## Tony A.H

great looking *GS*.
i've handled one a few weeks ago. looks *and feels* Amazing..


----------



## GregBe

Just in today...PAM 560. Good to have a Panerai back in the collection.


----------



## watchdaddy1

GregBe said:


> Just in today...PAM 560. Good to have a Panerai back in the collection.


Congratulations you picked a winner 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Today's EDC, 100% Italian... :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> great looking *GS*.
> i've handled one a few weeks ago. looks *and feels* Amazing..


Thanks Tony never in a million years would I of thought of owning a Seiko w/ this price tag.But I'm sure glad I did. 
1 of my favorites in my collection

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada

Great looking watch... What strap is that?



Travelller said:


> Today's EDC, 100% Italian... :-!


----------



## bigclive2011

iaymnu said:


> View attachment 5750050
> 
> 
> A little too big. Takes getting used to.


Will be worth the effort!! Fantastic watch!!


----------



## Damien C

Love the California dial, one of my favourites...looks great as a 47mm!


----------



## subdiver

Logo 005 on Simona "Bruno"


----------



## Travelller

mpbrada said:


> Great looking watch... What strap is that?


Thx ;-) 1964 Swiss ammo from Dangerous9straps - formerly of "Sunny California", now based in Munich :-!


----------



## waikeekee

176 on canvas



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Coffee break, an Irish coffee and a cappuccino  Taking too much coffee nowadays.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

While having coffee with a friend, now, I have to say, simple looks much better 

My friend's watch looks good too but I have never heard of this brand 



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## waikeekee

Nice watch but tudor does not belong here no offence, just my 2 cents and stating the fact  anyway, welcome!

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Powersourze

Wearing my 335 with brand new Strap from Peter in Thailand. Nice combo if u ask me =)


----------



## Travelller

Casual-Friday EDC  
The all-Italian trend continues... :-!









p.s. Congrats - a lot of us are drooling over this newest version... 


godfather0917 said:


> ...


----------



## DONCORO

560 on Diaboliq Sraps


----------



## ashleysteadman

Wearing this PAM514 today - my first Panerai. Received it in a trade from another collector, but it's a bit big for my wrist so I think I'll have to sell or trade for a PAM512:


----------



## mpbrada

My one and only PAM today: the 524! I love it on the Rob Montana baseball glove strap, don't you? 










Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Powersourze said:


> Wearing my 335 with brand new Strap from Peter in Thailand. Nice combo if u ask me =)
> 
> View attachment 5767658


Absolutely stunning 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Simona Saddle shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## monteltok

Dinner with my lovely wife and her 104


----------



## monteltok

My Baby girl birthday ...with her favourite PAM 000


----------



## Amateur Hour

Busy little Saturday....


----------



## monteltok

Back with my 560 this cold morning


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Yitzy Fuld

Less than a week old...
Still figuring out the strap situation on this beast...

Pam 64C


----------



## waikeekee

Damn! Super long queue at the post office this afternoon, took some pictures while waiting in-line with my 176 on Micah's canvas





































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

real beautiful watch.
before thinking about selling it?. just give it a few more days of wear. bet it'll change your mind.

remember. everything New will look Odd in the beginning till you get used to it. once you go though that Phase, it'll become part of you.


----------



## Tony A.H

my Beautiful Marina on a JV.

217


----------



## Travelller

^That guy has damn good taste... ;-)


----------



## mpbrada

PAM 524


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Having a snack while on my way to the post office, dumpling soup with 499 mounted on Stonee Ammo strap










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller

How now brown cow...
...or was that a rabbit.


----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater - 24




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

With summer over I switched from OEM rubber back to OEM Alligator. Have a great weekend!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

New straps in...first up, Malio dark brown.


----------



## iam7head

F








Chillax sunday before traveling for work again

Pam 380

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Heroic18 vintage band




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Dingleybell

Love the Hong Kong Edition


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

wow. never seen that Model before!.
love the Engraving (or is it Laser Etch) on the Lever.:-!

does this Model look like the 312 ?


----------



## Dingleybell

The "HONG KONG" is laser etched on the lever and it came out earlier this year to celebrate the opening of their flagship store in HK and I believe it is sold in HK only (since where else wud ppl buy a 'hk' watch?!) Its called model PAM608 limited edition to 100.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GregBe

560 on Greg Stevens dark green.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1101

My Zero say Hello to all..


----------



## waikeekee

24 as daily beater










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Scholes

Awesome shot!


----------



## MattyMac

422


----------



## Tony A.H

ohhh. SWEET !
didn't know it's a 47mm ?!!. every Better :-! . love it more Now .


----------



## Tony A.H

looks Sharp. Great Combo.


----------



## Tony A.H

me too |>


----------



## ianho

Obviously my new 564...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_"...yes I'm back in black...!"_


----------



## waikeekee

For the weekend - 176










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Panerai content

Should I pack my bags Clive?



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Switcheroo 










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71eh

first day with 629. HAGW!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

GregBe said:


> New straps in...first up, Malio dark brown.


This is a fantastic combination. I've been patiently putting away funds to get my first Panerai and expecting to get the Zero. The more I stare at all the different models, the more I prefer the dial of the 560. The text just seems so well balanced.


----------



## watchdaddy1

71eh said:


> View attachment 5924690
> first day with 629. HAGW!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Nice tail bud 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 71eh

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice tail bud
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## benvh

mikkolopez said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What strap is that?

Ben


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Stonee shoes w/ cool new buckle thanks to Nicholas aka waikeekee



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

71eh said:


> View attachment 5924690
> first day with 629. HAGW!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!


----------



## Yitzy Fuld

64C on an Italian saddle leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

OH Sweeeeeeet !  :-!
didn't know they're already out. big congrats. looks Awesome on your Wrist (way nicer than the release photos).
enjoy it in good health.


----------



## 71eh

P1723 said:


> Awesome!!!


Thanks!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

380 radiomir for this week

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

560 on Gunny Egypt strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## P1723

Bronzo today


----------



## watchdaddy1

P1723 said:


> Bronzo today


Ha that's funny shyt

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Lazing around with the 422. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

Love Bill Evans...and the watch!



soaking.fused said:


> 111


----------



## mattmatt300

New to me 000!


----------



## rjc1583

I just got my first custom strap in the mail today. It's a Cherry strap from Toshi and it's awesome. Of course I had to take my little screwdriver with me and swap in the post office parking lot and get a quick & dirty pic while I was at it.


----------



## waikeekee

Wearing 562. Not suppose to but I am doing an experiment to see if the P5000 movement is accurate. Fully wind it 16 minutes ago.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mattmatt300

000 at Waffle House for breakfast this morning.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

164 today..


----------



## amphibic

Pam372 aka The King 
on The Oliva Strap


----------



## moose22

Super crappy iPhone pic, but I can't get enough of the 005


----------



## mattmatt300

000. I love this watch!


----------



## CXR2013

111 with red strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Oliva strap from my nubuck collection.


----------



## Tony A.H

so NICE. b-)
makes me wanna wear mine right now.



amphibic said:


> Pam372 on The Oliva strap from my nubuck collection.
> 
> View attachment 6044114


----------



## amphibic

Thanks Tony!


----------



## watchdaddy1

*176 on Dirk PAV 91 shoes (very) historically correct shoes I might add..Sorry that's the Paneristi coming out in me..





*


----------



## watchdaddy1

Fomenko said:


>


_*STUNNING 356*_


----------



## Fomenko

watchdaddy1 said:


> _*STUNNING 356*_


Thank you, WD! Will take a few more pics of it, since I'm wearing it this weekend... :-!


----------



## BigEvan23

Popped the cherry on this one today. 1 of 300...feels good!


----------



## Tony A.H

ahhhhhhh. looks A.W.E.S.O.M.E :-! . and the Strap completes it.
Big Congrats. wear it in good health.


----------



## waikeekee

Old faithful - My 176










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

BigEvan23 said:


> Popped the cherry on this one today. 1 of 300...feels good!
> View attachment 6072426
> View attachment 6072466


Big Congrats, what a Beauty  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

111 with gamma diver










On my way to Singapore


----------



## Fomenko

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Fomenko said:


> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


For me??     

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

This is in Punta del Este, UY. Touristic attraction near the beach...

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

watchdaddy1 said:


> For me??
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Haha! We don't want the other members to start talking...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Fomenko said:


> Haha! We don't want the other members to start talking...


That's an amazing piece

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@Formenko;

Beautiful beach, sea and watch. And it's too late, we've started to talk 

UY = Uruguay? And that's the South Atlantic I presumed?

You are very patriotic to use the Sun as your avatar as in your National Flag.

Lastly, from the bottom of my heart, I hope your National Team will beat your neighbor every time you meet. Which country? National Flag is very similar to yours.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## mattmatt300

000 for the rest of the evening.


----------



## maik




----------



## HK_Daytona

First contribution here with my new112

112 with an El cheapo $8 strap 

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

waikeekee said:


> @Formenko;
> 
> Beautiful beach, sea and watch. And it's too late, we've started to talk
> 
> UY = Uruguay? And that's the South Atlantic I presumed?
> 
> You are very patriotic to use the Sun as your avatar as in your National Flag.
> 
> Lastly, from the bottom of my heart, I hope your National Team will beat your neighbor every time you meet. Which country? National Flag is very similar to yours.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Thank you, Waikeekee! 
It's true, Punta del Este is our famous resort in the Atlantic Ocean.
Appreciate your support regarding soccer. ;-)
And I love your PAM and straps, as well...
Best regards!


----------



## watchdaddy1

HK_Daytona said:


> View attachment 6082746
> 
> First contribution here with my new112
> 
> 112 with an El cheapo $8 strap
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


Time for some straps now

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300

000


----------



## bigclive2011

Best I could manage!! )


----------



## onnomon

"Phillies" beverage cup deliberately included.


----------



## onnomon

mattmatt300: Oh god, it took two scans of this post for me to notice your lady in the background.


----------



## CrownUp

My new 527 with the P.4000 in house rig


----------



## waikeekee

@CrownUp

You meant 572, right? Such is a beautiful watch. Thanks for adding poison to me today. 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## waikeekee

176 on canvas










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 6103546


Was just gonna pop down the beach myself, just need to find my arctic survival kit first!!


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Amateur Hour

112 on oem black calf strap.

Have a good day!


----------



## amphibic

Pam000 on The Black Mamba strap!


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## waikeekee

176 on Python



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## mattmatt300

onnomon said:


> mattmatt300: Oh god, it took two scans of this post for me to notice your lady in the background.


She's very very sneaky! 000 again tonight doing some shopping with the lady.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein
_


----------



## rcalcaide




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

Go big or go home.









;-)


----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## buddhabar

Today...progenitor of Pam 2533


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Amateur Hour

Hot here today so I threw the 112 on a grey nato


----------



## waikeekee

24 under the hot equator sun










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## iam7head

Finally home for the thanksgiving weekend, sporting the 000 for the casual day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

jadenshen0726 said:


> I am about to get a panerai bug after going through this thread..


Cmon over to the dark side we got cookies 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Good for you!!

You know it makes sense.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## CrownUp

PAM 572


----------



## waikeekee

24 on canvas




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Amateur Hour

112 headed to the office...


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Gokaden

My PAM 388 on galuchat strap.


----------



## waikeekee

320 GMT










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Same as yesterday, 320 GMT, but on burgundy alligator strap for today.










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Turbora13




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jaychief




----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater 24 on a Pulcher's Leather Strap.




























Enjoying this watch even more after full refurbishment.

Edit: Pictures added



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WareagleSig

Grey strap on the 320 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Finally home after a week on the road, having brunch with the misses with the pam 380.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya

Simple 005

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 on Ammo - Bandolier by Micah



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arogle1stus

DON'T I WISH!!!!

X traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## Morethan1




----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Dwijaya

005

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

bigclive2011 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6261274&d=1449669602"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looking forward to that one!


----------



## skoner

320 Rocks! Looking good


----------



## waikeekee

My 562 on recycled LV monogram strap

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## waikeekee

562 on Micah's rolled tan canvas.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## JSorof

PAM 321 with new Gunny strap









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Amateur Hour

WatchNRolla said:


>


Gorgeous PAM!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcbarrientos




----------



## mwaldie




----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DieSkim

Is that a ceramic model?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockin'ron

PAM111 on a Brown Horween Strap!!!


----------



## waikeekee

Zero in KL



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## m0rt

Panerai Ferrari FER00019 on a Strapsmith strap.


----------



## waikeekee

Zero in KL night. Everywhere is getting for Christmas.





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on a Swiss Ammo by Stonee



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WareagleSig

320 on worn brown nubuck aftermarket. Looks better in person...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanPablo046

my first Panerai


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz

TGIF!


----------



## DONCORO

My 560 with a Swiss Ammo strap of my birth year


----------



## jcbarrientos




----------



## jcbarrientos

Pam 346


----------



## SlipR35

Tourbillon day today


----------



## Squiddo

rainy day


----------



## abramson55

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

First post on Panerai subforum.. and my first Pam.


----------



## TomtommyV

Just picked this one up yesterday. Will be changing up with these two watches on a daily basis now  wore it all day!










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Golgo

Happy holidays with the 312! 









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jopex




----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

Ice cold here


----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Roccia Strap from Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## Synequano

Same old...same old


----------



## Fomenko

Asado during the weekend...

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Joukowski

Pam 90!


----------



## definitelydan

Pam590









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

And the sun is out.


----------



## TomtommyV

My one and only (for now) 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Subjeff




----------



## CCbikeCT

PAM 001


----------



## Subjeff




----------



## Travelller

Happy holidays to all


----------



## Darth Pineapple

270...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donkii




----------



## jopex

No snow here in Croatia so 113 for a white Christmas.  Merry Christmas! ️️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Just arrived Singapore for Christmas with family


----------



## Synequano

Not my most recent photo but been wearing this for Christmas with 339 as backup


----------



## watchdaddy1

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## dominic.m

111!










Dominic


----------



## WareagleSig

New gator strap for my 320. Merry Christmas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subjeff




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Travelller

SlipR35 said:


> Tourbillon day today
> View attachment 6373233


Boy, if I had a 396, it'd be a _"Tourbillon day"_ every day... |>


----------



## watchdaddy1

dominic.m said:


> 111!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominic


nice socks 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

A good lunch 


then it's time to brave the snow with the Pam


----------



## amphibic

Pam of the day: Pam000 on The Oliva Strap from Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## Mak999

389


----------



## peenoise

Pam005 with halo tritium.. lol










Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## eastbay2015

PAM 356 for the day after Christmas


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on new ammo strap I got for Xmas


----------



## P1723

New boots today


----------



## waikeekee

Zero for the evening










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## JPfeuffer

561 on Strap Culture Shark


----------



## JPfeuffer

Wrong pic here it is


----------



## sonykurniawan

Here you go


----------



## TomtommyV

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Tony A.H

232 for today, tomorrow, till whenever



Happy new year everyone


----------



## capt-dim

radiomir pam380 ... first pam ... first post ... good bye 2015 welcome 2016 !!!


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DieSkim

capt-dim said:


> radiomir pam380 ... first pam ... first post ... good bye 2015 welcome 2016 !!!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6489961&d=1451555206"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nicely done!


----------



## amphibic

Last photo before 2016!
Happy new year...


----------



## JPfeuffer

Use to have the 111G but now wearing my one and only 561


----------



## watchdaddy1

I hope You ALL have a Happy & Safe New Year. don't do anything I wouldn't do

for now the LLD no date










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

capt-dim said:


> radiomir pam380 ... first pam ... first post ... good bye 2015 welcome 2016 !!!
> 
> View attachment 6489961


Welcome to the dark side 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Happy New Year


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy New Year WUS Paneristi's

312 on VTZ Mustard shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim

watchdaddy1 said:


> Welcome to the dark side
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


 ... thank you and nice to meet you!!!


----------



## capt-dim

happy new year ... welcome 2016!!!


----------



## JonS1967

Happy new year!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## Paneraiforthewin




----------



## Wlover

Epic User Name!!!



Paneraiforthewin said:


> View attachment 6508650


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Combo.. Love the Mustard Strap.
happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Rex3

JonS1967 said:


> Happy new year!!


 Great look! Is that strap OEM? Something else?


----------



## JonS1967

Rex3 said:


> Great look! Is that strap OEM? Something else?


Thank you for kind words. This is a genuine crocodile OEM strap my AD gave me when I bought my watch back in 2003. Looking back on it I can't believe they just gave it to me for free! I rotate it with other straps and don't wear the watch that often so it stays looking new. Cheers! 
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Wlover




----------



## macotono

PAM111 Salud.


----------



## macotono

Wlover said:


> View attachment 6521930


Nice collection!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Casual_Saint

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6524122


Lovely that...something about a simple Radiomir


----------



## BLing

_


----------



## busmatt

As you know I don't have a PAM at the moment ( who knows what 2016 brings) but I like popping in every now and then and ogling all your great watches, anyway I wish you all a happy 2016 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jopex

Best wishes for 2016!


----------



## Tony A.H

Happy New Year to you as well.
Hope this Year will bring you health ,happiness, success, and your dream PAM.


----------



## BKCM

:roll:Which should be the right mix for the next 3 days ?


----------



## BKCM

love that look !


----------



## BLing

another day without PAM


----------



## bigclive2011

Another day with a Pam.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Ruby8six

Room 112, where the players dwell


----------



## bert69




----------



## jopex

My other watches are getting crazy with jealousy. This one took all the wrist time. Think I need a black one too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Still wearing the same old canvas for 2016 lol


----------



## Maxy

First day of PAM560!


----------



## subdiver

005


----------



## waikeekee

Zero for today





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jasonfrombu

337


----------



## Synequano

This one for today,my favorite pam

Edit: this is pam 345


----------



## Maxy

^^ lovely model..guys, can you please post the model number of the watches you post..it'll be easier for folks to look up the watch if looks interesting. Popular models are well known but some are still rare! Thanks.


----------



## sonykurniawan

****** 114 on a phyton


----------



## jopex

Bitten by the Pam bug.. New arrival and my second Pam, 118.


----------



## P1723

564


----------



## vchau76

PAM 351. Just picked up yesterday and waiting on new strap from Greg Stevens Design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macotono

BKCM said:


> :roll:Which should be the right mix for the next 3 days ?


Who makes the third croc strap from the left? The black big scale one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## waikeekee

562




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## jopex

Back to 113, love this watch. RIP David.


----------



## JPfeuffer

561 on one of my favorite straps....


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on HKTAN Cracked Black shoes


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## Synequano

^nice DLC'd 233 dot...if there's 233 dot in ceramic/composite case I'll be all over it....










These two for today


----------



## jopex

Speedy today.


----------



## Tony A.H

Lovely Watch.:-!
Congratulations.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## dj00tiek

312 on Custom handmade LandaStraps Jeans-looks strap


----------



## EA-Sport

164 on oem strap..


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller

Back2work with my favorite


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## jopex

Back to 118.


----------



## Joukowski

This all ceramic and titanium Ocean 7 - for a change & an add lightness day.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Spanish leather.


----------



## Travelller

_...time to get outta dodge... !_


----------



## jopex




----------



## waikeekee

562










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

Marina Militare on* Oxblood*


----------



## good4nothing




----------



## RS4_Power




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

562 in dim lighting



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Wlover

Synequano said:


> ^nice DLC'd 233 dot...if there's 233 dot in ceramic/composite case I'll be all over it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two for today


Emperor tuna!!!!!!


----------



## Synequano

Yup,the infamous (and I heard soon to be discontinued) SBDX011,kickass diver that made me feel like a member of gun toting Sly's posse LOL (yup,cannot write the name of that movie in this forum)


----------



## busmatt

Ok it's not a Panerai but it's cushion cased









Is this too big for my wrist?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## DONCORO

560


----------



## Synequano

Same old same old

Yup,it's my favorite Pam...and by far after this my watch buying have been slowed down significantly


----------



## MrNurse

mwaldie said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6517274&d=1451766689


Anyone know which model this is? This is the one I've been looking for and haven't been able to identify it.


----------



## good4nothing

MrNurse said:


> Anyone know which model this is? This is the one I've been looking for and haven't been able to identify it.


I believe that's a PAM 161.


----------



## MrNurse

good4nothing said:


> I believe that's a PAM 161.


Thanks so much!


----------



## waikeekee

MrNurse said:


> Anyone know which model this is? This is the one I've been looking for and haven't been able to identify it.


PAM00297

http://www.panerai.com/en-us/collec...or-gmt-automatic-acciaio---44mm_pam00297.html

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jazzbach

210


----------



## HK_Daytona

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ianho

564 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM




----------



## jopex




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Synequano

My latest pickup and fellow stablemate from Richemont group


----------



## haiku




----------



## vchau76

PAM351










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

First snow.


----------



## P1723

This guy today


----------



## BKCM

Pam 162


----------



## jasonzhang921

Pam 127, was wearing an IWC but put this on just for the sake of this lol 














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jopex




----------



## waikeekee

Zero for today



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ruby8six

jasonzhang921 said:


> Pam 127, was wearing an IWC but put this on just for the sake of this lol
> View attachment 6721082
> View attachment 6721090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wow two beauties!


----------



## good4nothing




----------



## Travelller




----------



## jopex

Morning all!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DieSkim

jasonzhang921 said:


> Pam 127, was wearing an IWC but put this on just for the sake of this lol
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6721082&d=1453173465"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great combo. 3878 was my first IWC, now I'm into the Pannies and the flieger is in hibernation!


----------



## easheer

PAM 312


----------



## Joukowski

Pam90!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## CrownUp

PAM 572 Cheers!!


----------



## Maxy

Busy day..back home with my PAM 560


----------



## MrNurse

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6727570


is this an 88? I want this now!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Maxy

New OEM Alligator strap for my 560


----------



## jopex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HK_Daytona

112 today


----------



## bloodypoppy

505


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Not a Panerai here...but my first adventure in size above 42mm... i bought the M. to get used to the big sizes...










due to the dial being kind of small, the whole watch is quite wearable.


----------



## Guelerct

New strap from Micah


----------



## stockae92

one-one-four


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## MrNurse

My scratch-resistant Panerai


----------



## Perilo

510 Today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

Speedy for me today.


----------



## jazzbach

Love the 210.


----------



## EA-Sport

40mm PAM today


----------



## jopex




----------



## pampermypam




----------



## Travelller




----------



## onewayedc

Guelerct said:


> New strap from Micah


Great looking strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

113 today. Have a great day!


----------



## BKCM

On a cold n lonely day !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Quick (Literally) strap change to the OEM rubber for a mean and moody look.


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Quick (Literally) strap change to the OEM rubber for a mean and moody look.
> 
> View attachment 6843466
> View attachment 6843490


Is that Pam 24 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Is that Pam 24 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is, bit of Titanium for a change.


----------



## BKCM

Oh that's nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

BKCM said:


> Is that Pam 24 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the titanium version hence it is a 25 and not a 24. The 24 is of stainless steel case.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

BKCM said:


> Oh that's nice !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here, this is the 24



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Thanks for the clarification ! Both are nice , but I have issue in maintaining scratches on my titanium 569 . Any suggestions ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Good old and trusty 176, baking some goodies for the upcoming Lunar New Year



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jopex

Change for me as Maranez Layan just got delivered. Pam looks in a brass case. Gonna have fun playing with patina on this one.


----------



## busmatt

BKCM said:


> Thanks for the clarification ! Both are nice , but I have issue in maintaining scratches on my titanium 569 . Any suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, don't worry about them 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## jaychief




----------



## pampermypam




----------



## gdogmaster

535 this evening.


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## jopex

Played a bit with patina creation on Maranez. This what I ended up with:










TGIF!


----------



## BKCM

It does look good ! Tempted to get one of this PAM-homage watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

This one is a nice bang for buck. Seiko movement, costs only 300$. Fun watch. 
Sadly, Pam bronzo is out of my budget and not sure that I would ever spend that cash on a bronze watch. So Panarez will do for now.


----------



## DieSkim

It is not Panerai, why post it?


----------



## jopex

Well I also post other watches here that I'm wearing that day that are not Pam since I do wear Panerai most of the time and post here. I also post Pams in Omega subforum or a g shock in dive subforum or whatever. If it insults anyone I will not post non-pams here.

For the reference here is one case comparisson shot, bit smaller than classic pam 44 case:


----------



## DieSkim

No offense, but it is: What 'panerai' are you wearing.. in the 'panerai' forum. Just odd to post something that is not Panerai in such a well described thread.


----------



## managerx




----------



## watchdaddy1

switcheroo










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

441 with some weekend tunes


----------



## postman10mm

...


----------



## jazzbach

managerx said:


> View attachment 6863314










Mine says, Hi


----------



## Perilo

510 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars

*372*


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Sexitano

372 ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

some Ti on Canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

359 with RubberB strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

Back with my 164


----------



## Casual_Saint

Been giving this some wrist time the last few days..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## BKCM

Hmmmm one hour ahead of me LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## santinon

Taking my Camaro SS out for a spin


----------



## onewayedc

amphibic said:


> View attachment 6917634


Great pic and strap. Is the strap OEM?


----------



## amphibic

onewayedc said:


> Great pic and strap. Is the strap OEM?


what a agreat compliment for my handwork 

this strap is The Oliva from my nubuck collection:
Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## amphibic




----------



## JuanPablo046




----------



## DieSkim

SUPERDETAIL said:


> HI,
> Are you interested in trading your pam 233 for my Rolex GMT with Ceramic bezel, complete with boxes and papers.Im in SD
> Dan


WTF?


----------



## DieSkim

Lunch time


----------



## pampermypam




----------



## HK_Daytona

It may be not be the most expensive watch in my collection, but certainly my favourite


----------



## Uhrmensch

Have a good one, cheers


----------



## postman10mm




----------



## dmb359

not all today, but haven't posted in a while, so here are a few strap combos from over the last couple weeks on my titanium clean dial PAM176:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## DannyKash

At a Gala. #422


----------



## JonS1967

Switched straps today to this OEM strap and buckle.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HK_Daytona

Counting down to Chinese new year


----------



## waikeekee

To all Chinese members of the forum



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## SiDave

PAM 380 today.

IMG_5104 by SiDave, on Flickr


----------



## waikeekee

562



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

176










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

564


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo Today on my Favorite Home Made Strap.


----------



## nanjiunn

The Base. Zero on PAM Golden Gator Strap!










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> Bronzo Today on my Favorite Home Made Strap.


Oh my ! One of my favorite sub !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

312










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Travelller

Rockin' some MM!


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> Bronzo Today on my Favorite Home Made Strap.


Amazing combo - you sir, are both talented and have damn good taste b-)|>


----------



## Ruby8six

nanjiunn said:


> The Base. Zero on PAM Golden Gator Strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Man that OEM Gold Gator is so beautiful. Was going to use my 400 dollar verizon card on household necessity's but very close to just getting the gator instead.


----------



## nanjiunn

Ruby8six said:


> Man that OEM Gold Gator is so beautiful. Was going to use my 400 dollar verizon card on household necessity's but very close to just getting the gator instead.


It cost me 520 Singapore Dollars (approximately USD$370) from the Boutique.

Why don't you try buying direct from the Boutique instead mate?

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_A night out w/ the misses !!

_

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Wlover

351


----------



## P1723

Tony A.H said:


> Bronzo Today on my Favorite Home Made Strap.


Awesome piece!
How I wish panerai release another bronze in 2016


----------



## Emtee

392 - For the man who's wrists were a little too skinny for a 312


----------



## althaur

422 on French ammo today.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## bigclive2011

P1723 said:


> Awesome piece!
> How I wish panerai release another bronze in 2016


Make that one for me as well please!!

Only trouble is when they do, they will all go to "Pre selected" customers or investors, only to appear for 3x retail a week later!!


----------



## Synequano

Originally I like the bronzo,however few days ago I went to a rather old restaurant where their toilet pipes and fixture have lost the chrome and looks like patina-ed bronze/copper/brass...add that to the heavy weights of the material...I kinda turned eh...


----------



## RobDeep

Not on my wrist at the moment, but it will be shortly.


----------



## Maxy

Malio Howdy Texas 3 Strap for my 560!


----------



## BLing

with a base PAM..


----------



## watchdaddy1

"Base is Ace"





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## BLing

the ROO


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## HK_Daytona

BLing said:


> the ROO


Wrong thread man


----------



## P1723

bigclive2011 said:


> Make that one for me as well please!!
> 
> Only trouble is when they do, they will all go to "Pre selected" customers or investors, only to appear for 3x retail a week later!!


I am already saving up in anticipation of the next bronzo!


----------



## waikeekee

176



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

where it all started













Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mwaldie




----------



## gdogmaster

New gunny strap on my 535










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

That strap is nice. More pics?


----------



## waikeekee

Still wearing the 176, good and reliable, at the airport and R2D2 is in front of me.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## gdogmaster

MJACLA09 said:


> That strap is nice. More pics?


Sure! It actually found it here on WUS. I believe it's called the Custom003


----------



## JUVENTINO619

mwaldie said:


> View attachment 7104266


Awesome, you didn't happen to get it la jolla not to long ago..? Went back for one and it was sold..


----------



## subdiver

005


----------



## sonykurniawan

390 with natural hornback


----------



## P1723

Rubber today


----------



## Uhrmensch

subdiver said:


> 005


Awesome shot Subdiver!

Here a 005 brother in less idyllic setting this morning

Have a great WE all


----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz

233 I love Fridays


----------



## Mikegpd




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

114 mounted on a toad skin strap by Combat Strap




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

PAM 524 today, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Wlover

Happy Sunday and Singaporean breakfast


----------



## Mikegpd

Pam312


----------



## BKCM

Beautiful Sunday !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114 mounted on a Stonee Strap - Yellow Submarine



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Still a 390 but with croco strap


----------



## BKCM

Monday Blues









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Still the 114



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ruby8six

Some good lighting from the weekend


----------



## bigclive2011

Anyone else struggling to post post pics at the mo??

Or is it a UK thing.


----------



## waikeekee

176 on SteveO olive strap










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

Great combo !
love the *Rubber-B* straps. looks even nicer than the OEM.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## Mikegpd

312 on Caitlin 4


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mwaldie




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 7216194


----------



## CrownUp

572 All the Way!


----------



## BKCM

Beautiful Sunday !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on Sunday



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

Yesterday, but still today.


----------



## subdiver




----------



## WareagleSig

Grey aftermarket today on the 320

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skx1200

392 as always...


----------



## watchngars




----------



## BLing

this PAM for Sunday..


----------



## JonS1967

BLing said:


> this PAM for Sunday..


One of my personal favorites. What a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## tle

may the light shine my way...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

176 on Hump Day










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## dj00tiek

My 312 on Toshi Cacao with Santoni's


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir today on period correct Manifatture Serioso shoes



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

Zero again for the weekend










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby on a distressed canvas strap.


----------



## Wlover

Why they discontinue the 25? It's sooooooo coooooool


bigclive2011 said:


> Titanium Subby on a distressed canvas strap.


----------



## BKCM

My weekend buddy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postman10mm

Double tap


----------



## postman10mm




----------



## LovecK

This 610..
.
View attachment 7322506


----------



## vintage76

WareagleSig said:


> Grey aftermarket today on the 320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect match !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iam7head

380 in köln

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Welcome my 5th baby ! Daddy gonna love u









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Just came...


----------



## stockae92

PAM510


----------



## gregPH




----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## iam7head

380

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## Changstaz

On the new grey buffalo OEM strap!


----------



## hozburun




----------



## lorderer

Panerai 632


----------



## stockae92

Sandwich dial


----------



## watchdaddy1

Back to Basics w/ My 1 true LOVE.







.. Panerai 176 in Ti on Toscana shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jdog19

I think every post in this should have the PAM number provided


----------



## bigclive2011

jdog19 said:


> I think every post in this should have the PAM number provided


You will only get confused!!

I have been a Fan for 20 years and I still am!!


----------



## P1723




----------



## BKCM

422 amazes me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## Tony A.H

249 today.


----------



## hkl9921

My one love 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

524 today, ready for the weekend


----------



## Travelller

It was a Speedy Tuesday~Thursday... 









...but now it's time for the big guns... TGIF! b-)


----------



## Changstaz

233 in El Niño


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Paneraiforthewin

BKCM said:


> Welcome my 5th baby ! Daddy gonna love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## gdogmaster

535 on Gunny leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Love the polo shirt.



stockae92 said:


>


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dj00tiek

312 rocking again!


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

Paneraiforthewin said:


> View attachment 7426682


Looking at your PAM111, it looks a bit different than mine. I notice three things...

1- the 2 in the number 12 is different
2- ther's engraving on the device protecting the crown
3- there's engraving on the case by the strap

Has this changes over the years?


----------



## waikeekee

Paneraiforthewin said:


> Looking at your PAM111, it looks a bit different than mine. I notice three things...
> 
> 1- the 2 in the number 12 is different
> 2- ther's engraving on the device protecting the crown
> 3- there's engraving on the case by the strap
> 
> Has this changes over the years?


The illuminated picture is a 422 not 111

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

waikeekee said:


> The illuminated picture is a 422 not 111
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


The illuminated picture is a PAM111. I know that because it's my picture, but I was referencing the image that another individual posted below my illuminated shot.


----------



## donmendigo

Paneraiforthewin said:


> Looking at your PAM111, it looks a bit different than mine. I notice three things...
> 
> 1- the 2 in the number 12 is different
> 2- ther's engraving on the device protecting the crown
> 3- there's engraving on the case by the strap
> 
> Has this changes over the years?


The pic below your post is a 422. The engraving on the crown guard signifies that it is an in-house movement. The case for the 422 is a 1950 case which is an entirely different than the 111's.


----------



## waikeekee

donmendigo said:


> The pic below your post is a 422. The engraving on the crown guard signifies that it is an in-house movement. The case for the 422 is a 1950 case which is an entirely different than the 111's.












RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BLing

fav PAM today


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## EA-Sport

164

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam312 on Peter Gunny Ammo Mission Impossible shoes. My oldest & dearest strap.Love sandwich dials

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

PAM 524 on new custom shoes, love the sandwich dial! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Resco

PAM 24


----------



## Resco

Dubai

View attachment 7484794


----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Same as yesterday, but picked up a hitchhiker.


----------



## Synequano

Pam 177 with OEM rubber


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

BLing said:


> fav PAM today


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monteltok

With the auto Pam 104


----------



## Synequano

Cannot seem to upload my pic using tapatalk,changed to attachment mode...


----------



## waikeekee

560 - 五六零 - V VI X



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## EA-Sport

White 40mm PAM today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resco

PAM24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Changing the strap


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

Was wearing this in the afternoon - 560










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Morethan1




----------



## Ruby8six

112 on a brand new OEM Gator!


----------



## Ruby8six

One more


----------



## Resco

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7308362
> 
> 
> Titanium Subby on a distressed canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 7308370


This was my first PAM back in 2007

Great watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## MJACLA09

r3kahsttub said:


>


How do you like your new Caymen ?
its a smart little Sportified German machine.


----------



## watchdaddy1

:sy::Rolex for Good Friday & comfortable attire. Hope ya'll have a GREAT day.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday, hope everyone has a splendid weekend!


----------



## MJACLA09

None


----------



## DieSkim

Killing time in the car wash


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## daryn

I am wearing a PAM320 initially put my Rolex GMT on.. then changed my mind

Q series 2014 Panerai PAM320 - 
116710LN 2010 Rolex GMT master II - 2016 Oris Pro pilot


----------



## daryn

Q series 2014 Panerai PAM320 - 
116710LN 2010 Rolex GMT master II - 2016 Oris Pro pilot


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower

Mine this morning, happy Easter folks


----------



## Ruby8six

Gator boots today


----------



## waikeekee

24 on Martu's










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ruby8six

112 on Oliva strap by Emre today


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 & Keith Codman shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Resco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater - my 24 on Green Canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ti again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## watchngars

372


----------



## Goin2drt

My brand new day old 312


----------



## waikeekee

Same old 24 but with a baseball glove strap by Maddog




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigd5506

Just picked up this PAM292








Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six

watchdaddy1 said:


> 176 & Keith Codman shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Wow that titanium is so nice.

Totally could see myself having to get a 177 at some point :/

Thats going to throw a wrench into the 114060 dream.

Ahhhh this hobby man.


----------



## waikeekee

24 as daily beater - mounted on ammo by Maddog




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Same as yesterday but different 




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## iam7head

Pam

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

On Mauser Ammo pouch strap by Micah today




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Wlover




----------



## waikeekee

Today is Canvas (Green) by Jose Maria Aguilar




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## hozburun

Lovely 546 on Emreleatherworks strap


----------



## waikeekee

Ammo Thursday by Stonee Straps




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Iced latte, anyone?



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday, it's a little cool here, but feels nice. Have a greater weekend everyone!


----------



## waikeekee

Same old same old



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## AlphaM911




----------



## BLing

.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## P1723

The titanium


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114 on Sengia Straps



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a Spanish made "74" strap.


----------



## dj00tiek

Come one guys, post some more pictures


----------



## daryn

P1723 said:


> The titanium


I love that wallet.. where can you get these.

Q series 2014 Panerai PAM320 - 
116710LN 2010 Rolex GMT master II - 2016 Oris Pro pilot


----------



## bigclive2011

Still my favourite case shape, the 44mm Luminor.


----------



## MJACLA09

Yesterday's wear. My 311. 
Sold 4 Pams last year. This is the only one left.


----------



## nupicasso

P1723 said:


> The titanium


What size wrist do you have? I'm contemplating a Panerai purchase but have 6.5ish wrists. Your wrists may be comparable to mine.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nice,selection here gentleman 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

dj00tiek said:


> Come one guys, post some more pictures


Some of mine





































Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Will everyone stop posting pics of 312's!!!!!!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Will everyone stop posting pics of 312's!!!!!!!!


_*Since you asked so nicely Clive....*_

















_*Your such a JERK William

*_


----------



## MJACLA09

That canvas strap is cool


----------



## AlphaM911

I heard something about a 312 party???


----------



## WareagleSig

320 on aftermarket today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt

Oh someone said 312 party. On the new Panatime Kevlar strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Right that's it!!

Im off to the posh watch forum!!


----------



## Goin2drt

bigclive2011 said:


> Right that's it!!
> 
> Im off to the posh watch forum!!


That's funny.


----------



## stockae92

114


----------



## Changstaz

233 working hard at the desk!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## AlphaM911

Ostrich strap on my 312.


----------



## ndrenfro

A new to me 243 I series


----------



## watchdaddy1

176



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ruby8six

Why aren't you 5 yet :/


----------



## Spunwell

524 today have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BKCM

Dont know which one to wear !










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## masterdelgado

351

































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on Green Canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC today.


----------



## arogle1stus

big clive:
Luminors are the cat's meow. 10 miles past brand IMO
I had never seen one up close and personal til Saturday last.
Panamanian Gent I met had one on his wrist.
Said he paid $6,000.00 for it. In Panama.
Zenton M45 used to be my grail, but has been unseated by PAM.

X Traindriver


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Resco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tony A.H

kicking off a New week with the simplest & Purest Panerai's DNA.

on a Home Made Strap and Buckle (well a Modified Buckle with a gold Logo that is ;-))..


----------



## AlphaM911

I love the 1950's case.


----------



## bigclive2011

Great watches today guys!!

I had a real "Panerai night" last night, I sadly lined up my babies, got out the strap box and played strap change!!

The 88 went from croc to canvas, and the 25 went onto its OEM rubber deployment.

So today it's gonna be? The Submersible, looking all mean and divey on its rubber.


----------



## Wlover

10:10...


----------



## Goin2drt

You must be an octopus to post in this thread that you are wearing those today &#55357;&#56832; Great collection.


----------



## akerth

My first, bought yesterday!


----------



## socialpro

akerth said:


> My first, bought yesterday!
> View attachment 7847762


Looks GREAT! Congrats.


----------



## Tony A.H

congratulations on your 88.
your first will always be special (and memorable ;-) ). 

wear it in good health.


----------



## Time Collector

233


----------



## waikeekee

560










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Uhrmensch

The 5 today
Cheers


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## waikeekee

560 is still on my wrist but with different strap










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## Travelller




----------



## iam7head

000 , yep it fits under my cuff.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

wearing a basic pam today


----------



## timetostart

BLing said:


> wearing a basic pam today


Real beauty. What model?


----------



## waikeekee

560 on black canvas










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller




----------



## arogle1stus

Newest iteration, oldest iteration.
Sufficeth to say ALL PAMS ROCK!!!
I read a report that Sly Stallone, on completion of one of his latest films
presented ever person in his film crew a new PAM. No idea if there were
any females in his crew.

Had a guy gift me a Citizen EcoZilla once. Luv it to pieces.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## m0rt

Say hello to my new friend - PAM630 on Assolutamente


----------



## Spunwell

A little late to the game today, but PAM sandwich for me.


----------



## Flypower

Just acquired PAM 372, yesterday


----------



## waikeekee

320 on Brown Canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## hyperkin

422 for the day..


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a canvas for a change.


----------



## timetostart

Really can't wait to be able to contribute here...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

510


----------



## BKCM

Sunday buddy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

320 on (leatherback) canvas by Maddog




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

425SLC.


----------



## OrlandoMike

PAM104


----------



## waikeekee

320 on Navy Blue canvas with leather keepers




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## stockae92




----------



## jaychief

Pan 427


----------



## bigclive2011

Read Jakes online history of Panerai last night (marvellous) and got all fired up on the early Naval Rolex produced models!!

So today dug out as close as I've got, a Dievas Cali dial vintage Kampschwimmer.





















Not a Panerai, but forgive me this once )


----------



## waikeekee

114 for a short trip to Kuala Lumpur




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## MattyMac

Doing the NATO thing, Never had a NATO before this...thought I'd give it a try. on 243


----------



## bigclive2011

Probably my favourite PAM today on a Spanish 74 strap.





















Plexiglass is so mellow if you can stand the occasional scratch )


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hey Clive Three1Two on Simona


----------



## Changstaz

Yesterday







Today as a lume shot!


----------



## BKCM

Work work work !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## socialpro

114 on Jean Strap


----------



## DanIWCBP

PAM380 on dark brown strap 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

524 today, I hope everyone has had a great hump day.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## waikeekee

560 for today



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## AlphaM911




----------



## Spunwell

AlphaM911 said:


> View attachment 7946666


Love the watch, but that needle literally makes me queasy.


----------



## DanIWCBP

Haha...watch with a "sting" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

114


----------



## bigclive2011

Spunwell said:


> Love the watch, but that needle literally makes me queasy.


Watch makes me quesy as well!!!

Cos it's not in my watch box!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Not a 312 today!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

three 8 zero










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Thought you had a three one two Will??


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Thought you had a three one two Will??


I do and a 380 and a 176

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

It just seems like the 312 crops up a lot )


----------



## waikeekee

Well, they produced 4500 watches for the "312 R" series alone. One of the most sold and popular model.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

And you even borrowed one to make me feel worse!! )


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> It just seems like the 312 crops up a lot )


that was to just goade you my friend 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> And you even borrowed one to make me feel worse!! )


that's some evil shyt Nicolas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep!!

So you both owe me £2250!!

Bank transfer would be fine )


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep!!
> 
> So you both owe me £2250!!
> 
> Bank transfer would be fine )


then we get custody rights right?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Every other Tuesday and a week in the school holidays sound about right??


----------



## stockae92




----------



## hbombkid

512 on OEM honey vintage strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Every other Tuesday and a week in the school holidays sound about right??


not for that price, we'll have to hear the judges decision. hehehe

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

562 with a khaki colour canvas strap with matching titanium buckle.





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> 562 with a khaki colour canvas strap with matching titanium buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mr_october




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BKCM

Speed train to HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Spunwell

Three 8 eight today, supposed to be a relaxing day, not so much. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## iam7head

Packing bags for my work trip to vegas. Was gonna rock the Radiomir but it developing a winding problem. Thats the third PAM of mine having issues, the two previous has to go back multiple times. Sigh.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Newly acquired 312 on a Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## waikeekee

560










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

388 again today, yesterday was so hectic I didn't have a chance to change. I hope everyone has a great week ahead!


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a canvas this morning.

But the day is young!!


----------



## DanIWCBP

My trusty 380...early dinner time 

IWC BP,RX 116713-BKSO,PAM380,BR03-92 GH


----------



## Tony A.H

looks great all around.
i'm loving these Flat Buckles :-!.



watchdaddy1 said:


> three 8 zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> looks great all around.
> i'm loving these Flat Buckles :-!.


Thanks Tony it's a manifatture-serioso from p.com

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## akerth

Today----


----------



## timetostart

WatchNRolla said:


>


Beautiful patina on that strap. May I ask who makes it?


----------



## BKCM

Luminous strap that glows in the dark by Kenny Hongkong



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560 on a Mario Paci










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

About as base as a dial can get and still tell the time.

425 SLC tribute on its OEM (Well come on how can I undo those micro screws with sausage fingers?)


----------



## WatchNRolla

timetostart said:


> Beautiful patina on that strap. May I ask who makes it?


It's made by Corrigia. Their stuff is pricey but they make really good stuff.


----------



## Goin2drt

I have to seriously up my strap game. Great pics guys.


----------



## bigclive2011

Now a 372 on Peter Gunny leather.

Double post for some reason!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Sort of a mix today between the 312 and this baby, both on Gunny leather now.


----------



## omega1300

iam7head said:


> Packing bags for my work trip to vegas. Was gonna rock the Radiomir but it developing a winding problem. Thats the third PAM of mine having issues, the two previous has to go back multiple times. Sigh.


That's super annoying - sorry to hear of the issues. Do you mind if I ask which models? Just wondering if the base movements (in the 000 or 112 for example) are any more or less reliable than the more expensive in-house movements.


----------



## Tony A.H

it's time to give the 372 some TLC


----------



## BKCM

@tony


Tony A.H said:


> it's time to give the 372 some TLC
> 
> I wondering should I get this beautiful 372 to complete the series -372 422 n 423 ?
> 
> Your 372 shot give me that itch ! LOL


----------



## MattyMac

Just arrived yesterday....


----------



## Tony A.H

sure. but you have Options.

you many also wanna consider the *662* and *663*. both are Gorgeous and *the Dial Color is Unique. kinda set them apart from other Models*.
that said. i can't say enough about the 372. i just LOVE it and wouldn't trade it for something else. i'd rather Add one of those aforementioned pieces than part with it..


----------



## Tony A.H

Heavy Metal.
Congratulations.. looks Great :-!. wear it in good health.



MattyMac said:


> Just arrived yesterday....
> View attachment 8027242


----------



## Spunwell

Good morning, I'm taking the Friday off work to take care of some things. Have a great last day of the week and weekend everyone!


----------



## Snowdog44

I'm wearing my PAM 560 today. Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & DrunkenArt shoe's



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mr_october




----------



## BKCM

Crocs for Sat ! Happy weekend to All !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Jazzmaster

PAM 336


----------



## Spunwell

Here's one you don't see too often.


----------



## waikeekee

Zero



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DanIWCBP

waikeekee said:


> Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


I see a HDB carpark in the background  ...makes me feel back at home


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

Zero again










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

312 again.


----------



## Nubs

Long time lurker. Want to thank everyone for the great info I've found here. Finally pulled the trigger. Here's my PAM 590.


----------



## Spunwell

Nubs said:


> View attachment 8054698
> 
> Long time lurker. Want to thank everyone for the great info I've found here. Finally pulled the trigger. Here's my PAM 590.


Fantastic 8-day congrats


----------



## waikeekee

114 for the next 56 + 3 extra hours










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## gregPH

green strap for a green mind..


----------



## r3kahsttub

I think I may just be able to pull off 47mm. What do you think?


----------



## BKCM

r3kahsttub said:


> I think I may just be able to pull off 47mm. What do you think?


Yes it fits in ! Go for the gorgeous I 372


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Yes it fits in ! Go for the gorgeous I 372


Looks good, and the 372 is just so beautiful!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Here's mine on a Gunny Caitlan 1.


----------



## Goin2drt

He he you have a "Caitlyn" strap. Is in a boy or girl? 

All kidding aside, that is REALLY nice.


----------



## OneMoreOnce

*312










*


----------



## mpbrada

524 on a logo strap today.










Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114 is still on my wrist



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Feeling Green










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

Rubbertime


----------



## Tony A.H

Absolutely. looks Perfect on your wrist. :-!



r3kahsttub said:


> I think I may just be able to pull off 47mm. What do you think?


----------



## Tony A.H

r3kahsttub said:


> I think I may just be able to pull off 47mm. What do you think?


*Lady in Red*. 
looking at your Picture this morning made me wanna change Straps.
so went home and mounted this a Red one on.. trying to mimic your combo ;-).







Love it.


----------



## sasha

r3kahsttub said:


> I think I may just be able to pull off 47mm. What do you think?


looks fantastic on you. wish i have the wrist for it.and the dough too.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 keeps jumping out of the box and attaching itself to my wrist.


----------



## Vikinguy

Just joined the club about an hour ago!

PAM by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

176 - Titanium Thursday



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

My fav .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

2 Beautiful Italian Spirits.

Great Shot.



phunky_monkey said:


>


----------



## BKCM

Trophy !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars

3bt


----------



## phunky_monkey

Tony A.H said:


> 2 Beautiful Italian Spirits.
> 
> Great Shot.


Thanks Tony!


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Spunwell

Italian watch, German car


----------



## lopeydeath

312 all day every day!


----------



## timetostart

Spunwell said:


> Italian watch, German car


Absolute stunner of a vehicle!


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985




----------



## Matt C

438 I turned into a 441!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Changstaz

Post #100 at the office desk diving!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars

This one:


----------



## BKCM

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello - is this the original strap ? Have been trying to get this strap ...


----------



## phunky_monkey

BKCM said:


> Hello - is this the original strap ? Have been trying to get this strap ...


Hi mate, I believe so. I've only just picked up the watch but from what I've seen this was the first strap offered.


----------



## BKCM

Oh ok thanks .. Just love this Color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Hello - is this the original strap ? Have been trying to get this strap ...


yes it's the OEM strap, Ranger strap is the name

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## YevKasem

May first Panerai  A 512. I absolutely love it.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's FN watch po*n 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Same 1 as yesterday but on my favorite shoes from Aaron Tan (cracked black) just







everything about it.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLud

New 312. The lume on this is pretty impressive



















Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash211

watchdaddy1 said:


> Same 1 as yesterday but on my favorite shoes from Aaron Tan (cracked black) just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything about it.


Which model is this? And is there a Destro version?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ash211 said:


> Which model is this? And is there a Destro version?


176
no destro model

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Man an that green Lume will take paint off!!


----------



## Vikinguy

No PAM today. Went back to my roots.

PO by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1

From Panerai to Chinese cheapo 
1963 on Lizard today





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchngars




----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> From Panerai to Chinese cheapo
> 1963 on Lizard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Look expensive ! "Zhongguo " ? Should try another China brand call "Guangzhou "


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Look expensive ! "Zhongguo " ? Should try another China brand call "Guangzhou "


Thanks .. Nope, Seagull 1963 re-issue for the Chinese Air Force , except this is from HKED here on the forums who provides them.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks .. Nope, Seagull 1963 re-issue for the Chinese Air Force , except this is from HKED here on the forums who provides them.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Oh ! It's a good watch actually . There's a seagull watchshop in Hk , (plenty of vintage seagull ) . Will snap shop their display this Sunday for u .


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Oh ! It's a good watch actually . There's a seagull watchshop in Hk , (plenty of vintage seagull ) . Will snap shop their display this Sunday for u .


right on the mvmnt is spot on & good looking. This isn't a vintage though it's a re-issue

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ooooohh lovely.Great capture 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Playing with lighting n shadow LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

The 5 today
Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

finally got the chance to wear my new combo.





Cheers. 
happy Friday y'all


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> finally got the chance to wear my new combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> happy Friday y'all


great job Tony love the metal keeper too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday 5 two 4 on new shoes from Erika


----------



## Tony A.H

watchdaddy1 said:


> great job Tony love the metal keeper too.


Thank you.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vikinguy

Untitled by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## busmatt

Anyone ever put a Birkenstock Arizona on a Panerai?

I haven't, because I don't have one yet but I've just put one on my Meridian










Matt










Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Back to my roots today. 
Three 1 two on Az's own Keith Codman Painted French Ammo shoes.

_

_got tail ?

_

_Aging gracefully._


----------



## WareagleSig

While waiting for service at the dealer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim

... retro style ... and radiomir ...!!!


----------



## jaychief

Pan 427.......


----------



## Synequano

Marina Militare + 8 days movt


----------



## benvh

This one...









Ben


----------



## BKCM

Happy Sunday  









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Matt C

W









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ticktocktime

New to Panerai, but heavily addicted to my 233! 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

312....for now. I need to buy another one.

[URL=http://s294.photobucket.com/user/commandopat/media/334CABA0-2D19-4795-B186-B70C49D487C5_zpsbkq7gb8m.jpg.html]

Starting to show a little age on the strap:

[/URL]


----------



## Spunwell

Three 88, late to the game but played a fantastic round of golf with my eldest son hence the late post. Oh, and the round was fantastic only because it was with my son, my score was hideous. Great week ahead!


----------



## phunky_monkey

372 x Cup Car 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

My only Pam


----------



## halfasleep




----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful !.
haven't seen the 389 for a long while.


----------



## Tony A.H

lopeydeath said:


> 312....for now. I need to buy another one.


a Submersible Carbotech should go nicely with your Steering-wheel ;-).

Great shots..


----------



## Soulspawn

Made in Swiss vs Made in England

Cheers, Wen


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## JPfeuffer

561 later on


----------



## Virgilv

514 on Ponte Vecchio


----------



## gerzzzzz

__
http://instagr.am/p/BFx09GDIo7O/


----------



## busmatt

How many calculators does one man need? And do you write BOOBIES on them all?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## gerzzzzz

busmatt said:


> How many calculators does one man need? And do you write BOOBIES on them all?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


8008135 8008135 8008135 8008135 8008135


----------



## BKCM

Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Clevenger

Pam 351. It's my favorite watch so far.


----------



## Synequano

Worn my 339 while changing the straps of these twin 42mm rads earlier today,loving the 338


----------



## waikeekee

Back to basic










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Pam but wanted to share here w/ My peeps



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Non Pam but wanted to share here w/ My peeps
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Traitor!!

But give you that one, great watch!!


----------



## gerzzzzz

Synequano said:


> Worn my 339 while changing the straps of these twin 42mm rads earlier today,loving the 338


Wow!! That collection!! Long time no chat, how are things going champ? Looks like the number of horses in the stable has grown alot


----------



## Synequano

Well,those twin rad actually belong to my mom's collection,yup there are 2 'Risti in my family with around 20 Pams in total


----------



## gerzzzzz

Synequano said:


> Well,those twin rad actually belong to my mom's collection,yup there are 2 'Risti in my family with around 20 Pams in total


No wonder it's 42mm, I was thinking you probably get tired of buying another 44 47mm and decided to get some 42 

Did you attend the Fairmont GTG earlier this month?


----------



## Synequano

You mean Indoristi? I was away from Jakarta at that time

The thing with watch collecting is...never say never...










40 mm Radiomir on my wrist


----------



## gerzzzzz

Synequano said:


> You mean Indoristi? I was away from Jakarta at that time
> 
> The thing with watch collecting is...never say never...
> 
> 40 mm Radiomir on my wrist


PAM62!!!!!!!!!!!!! Classic zenith goodness. You sure know your pams man! 
Yeah me too, so gutted I couldn't make it, been anticipating it for months


----------



## Synequano

Yup,it's 62,and I just need to get pam 103 at the right price to make it a Zenith trio (got pam 141 earlier this year)

There's one or two more pams with the same Zenith movt but they're diamond encrusted with no lume,ugly hands and crazy price ($20-25k),I'll pass on that...


----------



## bigclive2011

Just love the hobnail dial!!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

New cheap shoe for 389 LOL !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

New as of yesterday 305 on OEM calf:





Now to find a good strap


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny leather this morning.


----------



## GX9901

312 on navy bridle leather strap by Equus Leather


----------



## Matt C

Daylight again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

I got this in the mail just now, so I changed to the 572!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beaut Matt!!

Good choice.


----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> That's a beaut Matt!!
> 
> Good choice.


Thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## BKCM

Not having a watch today .... Dunno which to wear ... LOL ... 162/359/569/389/422/423? Headache ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Not having a watch today .... Dunno which to wear ... LOL ... 162/359/569/389/422/423? Headache !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


422, there decision made )


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> 422, there decision made )


LOL - the day is over ... Without any watch ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt

Wore the Rollie Batman all week while traveling. Can't wait to put on the Panny tomorrow. Haven't decided what strap yet so I will post tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## BKCM

Choice for the day










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

BKCM said:


> Choice for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That 359 is calling my name, and green is my favorite color


----------



## BKCM

Spunwell said:


> That 359 is calling my name, and green is my favorite color


 share please !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

BKCM said:


> share please !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, no I don't currently own one, I just love the watch strap combo you have there. I have a 524, 388 and an 87 which is at the spa right now. I am seriously considering moving the 87 so I can pick up a 359 as soon as I get it back. Your pic is pushing me further is this direction!


----------



## BKCM

Spunwell said:


> No, no I don't currently own one, I just love the watch strap combo you have there. I have a 524, 388 and an 87 which is at the spa right now. I am seriously considering moving the 87 so I can pick up a 359 as soon as I get it back. Your pic is pushing me further is this direction!


Wow ! I love the 524 !!

Y don't u keep 87? I love this sub too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

392 again today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

phunky_monkey said:


> 392 again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


359 n 392 ... Are sibling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

BKCM said:


> 359 n 392 ... Are sibling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little brother to the 312


----------



## Spunwell

BKCM said:


> Wow ! I love the 524 !!
> 
> Y don't u keep 87? I love this sub too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the sub as well, I just like the 359 better


----------



## Goin2drt

Decided to go canvas from Jose Maria to match the jeans. Glad to be back in the Panny.


----------



## BKCM

Spunwell said:


> I love the sub as well, I just like the 359 better




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

10:08
345 on Ponte Vecchio strap


----------



## Matt C

572 on black suede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

This morning










This evening for graduation


----------



## BKCM

Casual day !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomms

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## thomms

Double post..
sorry..


----------



## watchngars




----------



## lopeydeath

BKCM said:


> Not having a watch today .... Dunno which to wear ... LOL ... 162/359/569/389/422/423? Headache !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the hard life #1stworldproblems lol


----------



## Spunwell

Five 2 four again today on Wotancraft


----------



## Soulspawn

372 on oem strap

Cheers, Wen


----------



## BKCM

389










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

Three Eighty with Panatime python print


----------



## bigclive2011

Just had 3 days in Venice and the looks of recognition on the faces when you sport a Panerai is like nowhere else in the world!!

Had on my base logo for the 3 days but missed the 372 so today it's on.


----------



## watchdaddy1

1 seven 6 on Drew Canvas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of a Subby this evening.


----------



## Matt C

Love the 025!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief

Panerai and friends


----------



## lopeydeath

bigclive2011 said:


> Bit of a Subby this evening.
> 
> View attachment 8278442


Love the watch but just can't stand the OEM rubber straps.


----------



## BKCM

Double post


----------



## BKCM

423 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

BKCM said:


> 423 for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks incredible. I might switch up the strap but gorgeous watch!


----------



## BKCM

lopeydeath said:


> Looks incredible. I might switch up the strap but gorgeous watch!


Had it on 423 for months - refused to change to others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011

lopeydeath said:


> Love the watch but just can't stand the OEM rubber straps.


Have you tried wearing them when on holiday in sweaty places )

Saves your favourite leather getting smelly, also when you do get your 300m diver wet then you do need a rubber strap.

Personally think it gives the watch a moody diver look.


----------



## waikeekee

That is why I have many canvas straps. Once the canvas straps are soiled, just throw them into the washer to be cleaned.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Synequano

Forgot to post this pic...now I have the JLC on my wrist


----------



## cockroach96

560

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LASC

Pam 104, been on my wrist for a month now, still doesn't want to go back to the safe.


----------



## Criskoup

My sub 024 with an old green canvas on it !


photo sharing


----------



## Matt C

305 back on rubber, opening the pool up today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 and canvas










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

24&48 on canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

88 today


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

164 by the pool


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Kratzer

Pam 114


----------



## waikeekee

176



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## gerzzzzz

Had sandwich for breakfast today
https://www.instagram.com/e.ger/


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

564 for me today...


----------



## waikeekee

176 on black canvas.



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

5 two four PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## jwillee

New acquisition. Can't believe I waited so long to pick one up!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy




----------



## BKCM

389 on a boring sat !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

cockroach96 said:


> 560
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC this morning.

Day off today, so might just see if I can jump on a torpedo and go for a cruise.


----------



## watchngars

448 Cali


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

since i only got this one, it is always the same watch...different angles though


----------



## Vikinguy

PAM car lume by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## lopeydeath

Criskoup said:


> My sub 024 with an old green canvas on it !
> 
> 
> photo sharing


Might I ask where you bought the canvas strap? I've been looking for a good one but there aren't a whole lot of places that seem to make nice ones. Yours looks a little distressed - did it come that way or did you simply fray the edges some?
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## lopeydeath

Awesome strap!


----------



## lopeydeath




----------



## G.Mac

Back to the Panerai club with the Luminor Base Logo


----------



## lopeydeath

305 today.


----------



## Criskoup

Sorry Pat but I can't remember right know the seller (he was one guy from the net) , I have it for years, and I use it into the sea, I'm diving and I'm swimming with that all the summers . I am located to Greece and we have a lot of excellent beaches here as you know for summer activities !
The edges were degraded by natural way, from the sea and the sun (a lot of canvas was gone, but I still like it )!
thank you for your like mate!


----------



## Alyazirat

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

New Flottiglia MAS strap ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz

GMT with a new strap.


----------



## YevKasem

512 on OEM Calf Skin


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Jazzmaster

Newly arrived 655...


----------



## mpbrada

524 on a new gator strap from Peter at Gunny Straps.



















Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dattiljs

Spunwell said:


> This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evening for graduation


I love the strap! Where did you get it? Is it tan with light blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

dattiljs said:


> I love the strap! Where did you get it? Is it tan with light blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, it's a custom bridle leather from Erika's originals.


----------



## BKCM

162 for today !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

389










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My humble 24 my daily beater










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada

524 lume shot.









Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

049 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

423









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

88 GMT


----------



## Spunwell

Friday is finally here, and not a minute too soon. 5 two 4 PAM on custom bridle leather from Erika today.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Three 8 Zero_


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## bigclive2011

Who's the big dude with the shotgun in the background??


----------



## TripleCalendar

Panerai 233 on Giorgos MG (Greenstraps) Natural Vachetta


----------



## Spunwell

Five 2 four again today on the same strap as yesterday for an afternoon out with my better half celebrating our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Jazzmaster said:


> Newly arrived 655...


This is a very nice white dial. I like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## BKCM

Companion for a lonely heart -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

785B in the daylight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nubs

My 590. It's first trip to the ocean.


----------



## BKCM

423 with mustard Color strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

312 again.


----------



## smallappliance

Pam590


----------



## Matt C

785A on black assoulement! Sorry if I can't soell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

My one & only modest three eighty...


----------



## DanIWCBP

Matt C said:


> 785A on black assoulement! Sorry if I can't soell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice assolutamente!


----------



## lopeydeath

bigclive2011 said:


> 312 again.
> 
> View attachment 8426266
> View attachment 8426298


I have a very similar setup. I'll need to take a pic! Looks great


----------



## Matt C

DanIWCBP said:


> Nice assolutamente!


Tanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

162










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on saddle leather by Rich from Toshi straps.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## dattiljs

rockin'ron said:


>


Where sir did you get this strap? I'm in love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dattiljs

watchdaddy1 said:


> On Kevin Adeeos shoes & Piotr buckle


Sir where did you get that coin strap...it's amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

dattiljs said:


> Sir where did you get that coin strap...it's amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  The strap is from Kevin Rogers aka Adeeos straps (best ammo in the business) buckle is from Piotr.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

dattiljs said:


> Where sir did you get this strap? I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he makes them....

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hozburun




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

359










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Back on my wrist after 2mths service!


----------



## Martinus

New to the Pam community... as I picked up my first Pam (a 312) last week and have been wearing it every day since!


----------



## DanIWCBP

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 45mm is the perfect size for Radiomir 1940 Pams 
Was thinking of getting the 514 earlier but now drooling all over this one...


----------



## Matt C

DanIWCBP said:


> I think 45mm is the perfect size for Radiomir 1940 Pams
> Was thinking of getting the 514 earlier but now drooling all over this one...


Thanks! I really enjoy wearing the 572, very low profile on the wrist and yet still has great presence. I love the simple dial layout, small seconds only and also the movement is very cool. You won't regret either, but I know I'm glad I got the 572 is a perfect fit in my collection and on my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt

Martinus said:


> New to the Pam community... as I picked up my first Pam (a 312) last week and have been wearing it every day since!
> 
> View attachment 8466586
> 
> 
> View attachment 8466602


Congrats. We love 312's around these parts.:-d


----------



## TripleCalendar

Panerai 233


----------



## EA-Sport

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which reference is this? Thanks


----------



## Matt C

EA-Sport said:


> Which reference is this? Thanks


572, comes with the black alligator strap but I usually throw it on assoulemente strap for a more casual look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Synequano

I miss my pams after spending a week or so with JLC-Omega duo...gotta go and wear the one with the purest Pam DNA


----------



## Spunwell

Happy PAM Friday everyone, 524 on DaLuca leather for me today. I hope everybody has a great weekend ahead!


----------



## lopeydeath

Titanium 305 on tan canvas - will be wearing this combo for a week of beach life in Hawaii soon


----------



## omega1300

You know one of my favorite parts of this thread? I'm learning about a ton of great strap makers! Thanks everyone!


----------



## LikeClockWork

the invisible one


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Travelling with my daily beater the 24



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

630 on modified RubberB


----------



## smallappliance

590


----------



## watchdaddy1

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

389










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on Toshi leather.


----------



## Synequano

Loving the contrast and simplicity


----------



## Soulspawn

372 on oem strap. 
Happy Monday everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5 two 4, happy Father's Day dads!! I hope yours was as good as mine, I have been blessed with some amazing kids!


----------



## DanIWCBP

Spunwell said:


> 5 two 4, happy Father's Day dads!! I hope yours was as good as mine, I have been blessed with some amazing kids!


Happy Father's Day! Nice stingray strap with matching blue stitching to the secs hand


----------



## v2block

Somehow this went to another thread ?!....
so I do it again 
PAM 087


----------



## Criskoup

Submersible ...from sunny Greece !

post image online


----------



## abramson55

535 out in its habitat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011

Base is best.









Well this his morning anyway!!


----------



## grnamin

564









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday five two 4: great weekend everybody!!!!!!


----------



## P1723




----------



## EA-Sport

ready for the first swim meet of the season...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

From sunny Chalkidiki !

img host


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Soulspawn

aka the quintessential pam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Soulspawn said:


> aka the quintessential pam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FN nice....

Love how you did the 372 blocks

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Soulspawn

Thanks, mate. Love this piece to bits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

Greetings from Greece !


----------



## Criskoup

Sorry double post hello everybody !

upload img


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Synequano

Base + destro


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Three 8 eight today back from Panerai service in Texas. Pretty disappointed with the new scratches on the bezel, but at least I can enjoy wearing it again.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Three 8 eight today back from Panerai service in Texas. Pretty disappointed with the new scratches on the bezel, but at least I can enjoy wearing it again.


I hope you're going to call somebody an complain that's BS

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> I hope you're going to call somebody in complain that's BS
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Absolutely!!

That goes back for a free polish!!


----------



## GX9901




----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> I hope you're going to call somebody in complain that's BS
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap





bigclive2011 said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> That goes back for a free polish!!


I am thinking about it guys, my only hesitation is there were a couple already there when I sent it in. The two new ones are more egregious than the others so they do stick out, but I don't know how the service center would respond to that? The Texas service center doesn't have a very good reputation anyway, I'm almost glad it wasn't worse.  This is the box when I first opened it.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> I am thinking about it guys, my only hesitation is there were a couple already there when I sent it in. The two new ones are more egregious than the others so they do stick out, but I don't know how the service center would respond to that? The Texas service center doesn't have a very good reputation anyway, I'm almost glad it wasn't worse.  This is the box when I first opened it.


oh no I would be raising he'll for that packaging job alone

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetostart

I have to agree. If Panerai wants to be seen as a luxury brand (that makes tool watches), this is unacceptable.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> oh no I would be raising he'll for that packaging job alone
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


You're probably right I should say something, I just hate to be "that guy" and the lady I have been dealing with is really nice. There really is no excuse at this price point though.


----------



## waikeekee

560Q



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

388 again today


----------



## Matt C

572 on Ponte Vicchio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> You're probably right I should say something, I just hate to be "that guy" and the lady I have been dealing with is really nice. There really is no excuse at this price point though.


excatly my point ,for the price one pays for this service nothing should be wrong & the nice lady has nothing to do w/ it she's not the service personnel nor did she prepare it for shipping.This isn't the 1st complaint I've encountered concerning Panerai's service centers. It's a shame there C/S sucks so bad.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## P1723

Titanium


----------



## hozburun




----------



## LeftRightLeft

Doing some work from home.. then head out for afterwork drinks =)


----------



## Spunwell

Big surprise here, 5 two 4 for PAM Friday, getting ready for the weekend with nine pounds of fresh gulf shrimp.


----------



## hojuturtle

587


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

Take me to your grinder


----------



## waikeekee

560



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Soulspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

564


----------



## waikeekee

560 - Mario Paci



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Heiner




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

3 eighty eight to start off the work week


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Nolander




----------



## Dicedealer7

Wearing the brand new 000 on rubber today. Definitely getting more wrist time than my Rolex DJII lately. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Nubs




----------



## The delicate

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Spunwell said:


> You're probably right I should say something, I just hate to be "that guy" and the lady I have been dealing with is really nice. There really is no excuse at this price point though.


I have to say - that's one thing that concerns me about Panerai - all the stories I've read about their lackluster service. I like the idea of using factory service, but not if your watch comes back looking worse than when it left!

For you guys that don't use factory service - do you find a local shop? Or ship to ABC or something? Just curious...


----------



## jwillee

111 on oem gray Asso. So comfortable.


----------



## crazyfingers

The 005 on the original strap


----------



## Spunwell

Here it is Friday again and I'm wearing my 5 two 4....... again. Probably not the most comfortable of choices as the mercury reached 94F today but I love this one and enjoyed every sweaty moment. HAGWE!


----------



## Synequano

These two watch rotation


----------



## Wlover




----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM




----------



## bazza.

My 190


----------



## spryken

The base

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

112 on Ted Su.

Cheers


----------



## Spunwell

Three 8 eight today, after a relaxing Sunday, looking forward to a great week ahead.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560 on Khaki Canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Synequano

My first ever pam,the one that started this whole madness...got it 10 years ago and even back then people said that big watch trend will fade away LOL


----------



## horrij1

Just arrived today from another WUS member. Wanted a white face watch I could dress up, but wasn't into the Rolex explorer II. This seemed like a pretty good "compromise".


----------



## waikeekee

560 on beige canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abramson55

waikeekee said:


> 560 on Khaki Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Love the khaki strap! OEM? Or where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

abramson55 said:


> Love the khaki strap! OEM? Or where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The canvas you are talking are from Jose Maria Aguilar. You can find him on Facebook. His contacts are as follows:

Mob: +34 609 984 631 (Spanish only, if I remembered correctly)
Email: [email protected] (l as in L)
FB name: Jose Maria Aguilar

I have many of his straps. Here are a few pictures as example



















Hopes the above helps.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with Jose Maria Aguilar or any strap maker. I am just a regular guy who likes straps for my Pam's.


----------



## dj00tiek




----------



## timetostart

Synequano said:


> These two watch rotation


Beautiful straps. May I ask what the textured one on the left is?


----------



## Synequano

timetostart said:


> Beautiful straps. May I ask what the textured one on the left is?


I got that one from a strap shop/watch repair guy in Ueno,Tokyo,Japan,I'm not sure about the name but his shop is underneath the rail track...and close to Ameyoko Dori (the main shopping/market street in the area)

So there's an alleyway filled with several watch shops and repair guy,there's one with a showcase filled with several kinds of leather straps and natos,it's located on one of the smaller passageway from Ameyoko to another street across the rail track


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## timetostart

Synequano said:


> I got that one from a strap shop/watch repair guy in Ueno,Tokyo,Japan,I'm not sure about the name but his shop is underneath the rail track...and close to Ameyoko Dori (the main shopping/market street in the area)
> 
> So there's an alleyway filled with several watch shops and repair guy,there's one with a showcase filled with several kinds of leather straps and natos,it's located on one of the smaller passageway from Ameyoko to another street across the rail track


Thanks! If I find myself in Tokyo I will most definitely stop by.


----------



## WareagleSig

First time ever I've worn the rubber strap on my 320. Not bad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

00560

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Just got home from a business trip, took speed off, and slipped into what is becoming the guy stealing the most wrist time.


----------



## Spunwell

Three 88 for the last day of work for at least a week maybe longer. I'll be sending posts from sandy beaches soon


----------



## waikeekee

176 on olive green canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723




----------



## Spunwell

P1723 said:


>


Love the sandwich


----------



## Matt C

368 today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

The missus and I taking a pit stop today on our long drive.


----------



## P1723

Spunwell said:


> Love the sandwich


Thank you sir


----------



## waikeekee

114 on Navy Blue Canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Wlover

Not decided yet...


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## iam7head

Picked up another Panerai today, p series 372

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

With the other Pam

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Maddog


----------



## jazzbach

210


----------



## jazzbach

Wlover said:


> Not decided yet...
> View attachment 8760658


Awesome duo...


----------



## Wlover

351 in coffee shop!


----------



## DieSkim

Lazy Sunday


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing!!! Good for you man!!! Have a nice day from Greece!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

batman1345 said:


> Amazing!!! Good for you man!!! Have a nice day from Greece!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro ! Greetings from Singapore .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

iam7head said:


> With the other Pam
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


Nice collection!


----------



## Spunwell

Good morning!


----------



## Synequano

A blast from the past...12 years ago to be exact...this is the grandaddy of 389 as the first antimagnetic Pam


----------



## Spunwell

My 13yo ran the 000 through its paces today snorkeling, base is indeed ace!


----------



## lopeydeath

Spunwell said:


> My 13yo ran the 000 through its paces today snorkeling, base is indeed ace!


Is that a waterproof strap? Looks like it was soaked. Just curious how it fared after?


----------



## Spunwell

lopeydeath said:


> Is that a waterproof strap? Looks like it was soaked. Just curious how it fared after?


Nope it's a Wotancraft and it faired pretty good. The sewn in buckle however, appears to be a cheap brass plated deal and not stainless. Oh well when it gets too crusty I'll cut it off and put on something decent.


----------



## iam7head

Going base this week.

Pam 372 on oem aged calf

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

DanIWCBP said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks!

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Browsing time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh

Taking the baby for a stroll by the water with the 112...









Ben


----------



## waikeekee

114










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## dj00tiek

312 on a Toshi denim strap


----------



## Synequano

These two behemoths for today

Pam 92 may look like a regular 44mm luminor,but it's more than 20mm thick due to its domed caseback to case its antimagnetic cage


----------



## hozburun




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5 two four this evening for dinner out with the fam.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Pam 574

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Smooth traffic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

What do you prefer?


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## omega1300

waikeekee said:


> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Great combo WKK!


----------



## Goin2drt

Tough decision but taking her out on vacation. Just can't beat the versatility in being able to change the straps and I only travel with one watch. However I may come back with more than I leave with. I am eyeing a purchase while out but it would not be able to be displayed in this thread ;-)


----------



## mastamuffin

10 E-Points to who can name the model


----------



## Spunwell

Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!










Gratuitous table shot


----------



## 808state

000 on Ted Su Swiss ammo


----------



## SnooPPP

waikeekee said:


> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


That white dial on that is so nice. Interesting band color too


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## waikeekee

Canary Yellow Alligator strap



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## benvh

Thats a good looking strap (not to mention the beer and onion rings!)

Ben



808state said:


> 000 on Ted Su Swiss ammo
> View attachment 8825506


----------



## Uhrmensch

5 today
Cheers


----------



## coaster

After our morning drive. PAM 335.


----------



## BrianOz

GMT with new shoes from Combat Straps.


----------



## Spunwell

Five two 4 this afternoon while enjoying a fresh libation


----------



## Wlover

Time to build up the power reserve after a few days off...


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

My today's gear, Submersible. (photo from the other day)
Have a good day, guys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

312 on Corrigia yesterday.

305 on Micah vintager ammo strap today:



P.S. I love the watch/strap holder from Corrigia too...very nice quality.


----------



## Synequano

Back to this









Means that I have bring this small blue hand up-up-up towards 8 days on its PR indicator


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## MrBlahBlah

WatchNRolla said:


>


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Wearing the 190 today


----------



## WatchNRolla

MrBlahBlah said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Corrigia. They make great stuff.


----------



## Spunwell

Made it about half way home today, stopping for a layover. I wore the 388 for the strenuous drive.


----------



## Matt C

368 dirty garage shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars




----------



## jjvd21

Wearing my 438 on a vintage suede strap by Schofield









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

WatchNRolla said:


> It's from Corrigia. They make great stuff.


Is that the "deluxe espresso?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

MrBlahBlah said:


> Is that the "deluxe espresso?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I can't even remember the name. I bought it a couple years ago.


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Timester




----------



## rick.rg2

Everyday. 










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Brey17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

Have a great day, guys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

jjvd21 said:


> Wearing my 438 on a vintage suede strap by Schofield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wasn't it 441?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

ncgm2000 said:


> wasn't it 441?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the 438, I use the ceramic bracelet about half the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

jjvd21 said:


> I have the 438, I use the ceramic bracelet about half the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see ^^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three8Zero on OEM Assolutamente..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Three 8 eight this evening, trying to get caught up from being away.


----------



## waikeekee

320, it's been months since I put this on.



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Hello, Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

The prefered strap when I know I'll be getting wet.


----------



## waikeekee

It is still the 320 today



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Wlover

3 - 3 - 5


----------



## ncgm2000

One more day with 514. Have a great weekend, guys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

waikeekee said:


> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


3 days in a row. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@ncgm2000: Three different straps though

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Hello Sunday with my 438 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

ncgm2000 said:


> Hello Sunday with my 438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It that not a 441?


----------



## ncgm2000

DieSkim said:


> It that not a 441?


It's 438 on leather strap, man. Just got it yesterday, anyway. 
You know It's fuynny that last week I asked the same question to
one of a memner here (@jjvd21) in this thread when he posted his 438 on leather strap. I don't think a few days later I was asked the same question. LOL










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Lazy Sunday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

372 today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

Brey17 said:


> Lazy Sunday morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. What ref is this?


----------



## Brey17

m0rt said:


> Cool. What ref is this?


441 modded dial. Pup is a custom modified Husky / Lab mix.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart

Poolside with the 176 on OEM rubber.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

000


----------



## m0rt

Brey17 said:


> 441 modded dial. Pup is a custom modified Husky / Lab mix.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


If that's a genuine 441, you've done quite a lot to it, including replacing the ceramic case...


----------



## Brey17

m0rt said:


> If that's a genuine 441, you've done quite a lot to it, including replacing the ceramic case...


Pfff... It's a mini 6154. I just got this about two weeks ago and now my ceramica gets no attention.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

Brey17 said:


> Pfff... It's a mini 6154. I just got this about two weeks ago and now my ceramica gets no attention.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


So, am I correct in assuming you're posting a photo of a non-genuine watch in the Officine Panerai subforum and not only that, it has the copyrighted words on the dial that the forum administrator have asked repeatedly not to post? Or are you a millionaire?


----------



## Brey17

I am using a mobile app that makes it tough for me to keep track of which forum is which. I do not mean to be posting this particular piece here. 


Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DanielThum

PAM112








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

Morning! 000

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

372 for the stormy day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## se7enfold

Nice shot


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

Good afternoon!

Just had the ceramic bracelet adjusted this morning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Coffee break with 320 on a baseball glove strap



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DieSkim

ncgm2000 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Just had the ceramic bracelet adjusted this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mate, so you have a 0 and a ceramic GMT.. 
Good selection, any others?


----------



## GX9901

312









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

DieSkim said:


> Mate, so you have a 0 and a ceramic GMT..
> Good selection, any others?


Thanks. Besides 438 and 000, I have 312, 514, 024.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

ncgm2000 said:


> DieSkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, so you have a 0 and a ceramic GMT..
> Good selection, any others?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Besides 438 and 000, I have 312, 514, 024.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Spunwell

Five 2 Four today on factory rubber. While the strap is no Isofrane it's still pretty comfortable


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Today, I'm a bit late (to post). One more day with 438.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## good4nothing

another 438...


----------



## Spunwell

3 eight 8 for hump day this week


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Today I'm not wearing PAM. just come by to say hi. Have a nice day, guys. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## waikeekee

Flying off with the 24



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Same here! Morning, guys.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

438 seems to be all the rage lately lol


----------



## DanIWCBP

waikeekee said:


> Coffee break with 320 on a baseball glove strap


WKK, nice Luminor GMT, may I know what ref# is this?


----------



## waikeekee

Double post hence deleted this


----------



## waikeekee

DanIWCBP said:


> WKK, nice Luminor GMT, may I know what ref# is this?


Huh! Didn't you noticed that I have indicated "320" on my post? It is the PAM00320

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DanIWCBP

waikeekee said:


> Huh! Didn't you noticed that i have indicated "320" it is the PAM00320
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Oops...sorry my bad  guess I was too captivated by your watch pics that I didn't notice your ref quote.
I only own a 380 for now, that's probably going to be my next Luminor target


----------



## horrij1

Lunch outside with my 114 on a Ted Su strap.


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Attended a Risti gathering this afternoon. Here is the million dollar shot, litterally.














































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## iam7head

Changing back to the OEM ranger

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh

waikeekee said:


> Attended a Risti gathering this afternoon. Here is the million dollar shot, litterally.


Wow!!!

Ben


----------



## Spunwell

This was waiting for me when I returned home today, freshly serviced, running +1 spd and otherwise perfect.


----------



## iam7head

372 again 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

000 on oem rubber today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

In transit, going home after a wonderful weekend in a foreign land



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

Blue Sub again today


----------



## jazzbach

210


----------



## DanIWCBP

Have a nice week ahead


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning guys, hope you all have a great week ahead
176 on Pre V Vero Squalo shark shoes


----------



## timetostart

Happy Monday, everyone.

176 on modded Corrigia leather.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars

Interesting find, while watching a glass blowing demo aboard a Cruise ship.


----------



## phunky_monkey

392 ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

Lunch time with 312!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 on Micah's black canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

It wants the pam!


----------



## watchdaddy1

ncgm2000 said:


> Lunch time with 312!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great capture 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## amphibic

The Bronzo on The Maduro strap from ELW
Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## gaoxing84

PAM 199 circa 2003. From a friend. T Dial with Carbon Fibre

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/...E-80AB-4030-B834-44D25F777A1A_zpsqq5ajvkn.jpg


----------



## coaster

PAM 335 today.


----------



## Spunwell

Base today, stuck at the office this evening trying to troubleshoot software update problems on a couple machines


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Hey watchdaddy1, nice 176 + strap!

My 176 "I" on a new style OEM rubber (and Nexus 6 :-d) :


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Hey watchdaddy1, nice 176 + strap!
> 
> My 176 "I" on a new style OEM rubber (and Nexus 6 :-d) :
> View attachment 9009433
> View attachment 9009449


gotta love Ti

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Feeling old today







 ,my 47th b-day was a couple days ago,my son went to his 1st job interview yesterday, feeling way old 







. So strapped on my favorite piece (Pam312) to help me feel young again & smiling ear to ear every time I look down @ my wrist.



A very special pair of shoes accompanies me as well. Giovanni e figlio Brelli Ciampi . For those unfamiliar with these straps, Brelli Ciampi factory was the original strapmaker for Panerai from 1938-1993. Brelli Ciampi did the original Mario Paci and Giovanni e figlio straps.
I had this 1 put away in my safe & yesterday had to dig out my sons S.S. card for his job interview & viola this was tucked away among a bunch of pprwrk.I could've purchased a decent watch for the price of these shoes.But I was a CRAZY Paneristi then & period correct shoes were something fascinating to me, still am but not so infatuated these days.





Yes I'm a CRAZY strap wh**e .


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> Feeling old today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,my 47th b-day was a couple days ago,my son went to his 1st job interview yesterday, feeling way old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So strapped on my favorite piece (Pam312) to help me feel young again & smiling ear to ear every time I look down @ my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> A very special pair of shoes accompanies me as well. Giovanni e figlio Brelli Ciampi . For those unfamiliar with these straps, Brelli Ciampi factory was the original strapmaker for Panerai from 1938-1993. Brelli Ciampi did the original Mario Paci and Giovanni e figlio straps.
> I had this 1 put away in my safe & yesterday had to dig out my sons S.S. card for his job interview & viola this was tucked away among a bunch of pprwrk.I could've purchased a decent watch for the price of these shoes.But I was a CRAZY Paneristi then & period correct shoes were something fascinating to me, still am but not so infatuated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm a CRAZY strap wh**e .


Nice, sweet strap! I feel you regarding getting old, my first son moved out a couple months ago to pursue his future. It really does make you think, at least it did for me. Non the less, as they say "you're only as old as you feel". For me that's about 25, I'm looking forward to dove hunting with my dad for the first time in 20 years this season. Trying new or doing things I haven't done in years and realizing I'm still pretty good at them helps me feel young. Anyway, rambling now.

Happy Birthday William, I hope you had a great one!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Nice, sweet strap! I feel you regarding getting old, my first son moved out a couple months ago to pursue his future. It really does make you think, at least it did for me. Non the less, as they say "you're only as old as you feel". For me that's about 25, I'm looking forward to dove hunting with my dad for the first time in 20 years this season. Trying new or doing things I haven't done in years and realizing I'm still pretty good at them helps me feel young. Anyway, rambling now.
> 
> Happy Birthday William, I hope you had a great one!


Thanks Jason. Yeah I sure don't feel this age. 
Hope you have fun hunting

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DanielThum

It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


----------



## waikeekee

24 on Martu's



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

watchdaddy1 said:


> Feeling old today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,my 47th b-day was a couple days ago,my son went to his 1st job interview yesterday, feeling way old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So strapped on my favorite piece (Pam312) to help me feel young again & smiling ear to ear every time I look down @ my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> A very special pair of shoes accompanies me as well. Giovanni e figlio Brelli Ciampi . For those unfamiliar with these straps, Brelli Ciampi factory was the original strapmaker for Panerai from 1938-1993. Brelli Ciampi did the original Mario Paci and Giovanni e figlio straps.
> I had this 1 put away in my safe & yesterday had to dig out my sons S.S. card for his job interview & viola this was tucked away among a bunch of pprwrk.I could've purchased a decent watch for the price of these shoes.But I was a CRAZY Paneristi then & period correct shoes were something fascinating to me, still am but not so infatuated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm a CRAZY strap wh**e .


Happy B-Day!

I can't imagine my son going for his first interview - he turned 1 on the 9th! But I know what they say "time flies" (on a watch forum it may have a slightly different meaning...)

The Brelli Ciampi is stunning - I chose my 112 on an Assolutamente this morning to try to rock that look...

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9017625&d=1470928017"]







[/iurl]

Wrist shot:
[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9017633&d=1470928058"]







[/iurl]

And a desk shot (Lamy Dialog3 + Eclat De Saphir):
[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9017649&d=1470928133"]







[/iurl]


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Happy B-Day!
> 
> I can't imagine my son going for his first interview - he turned 1 on the 9th! But I know what they say "time flies" (on a watch forum it may have a slightly different meaning...)
> 
> The Brelli Ciampi is stunning - I chose my 112 on an Assolutamente thisi morning to try to rock that look...
> 
> View attachment 9017625
> 
> 
> Wrist shot:
> View attachment 9017633
> 
> 
> And a desk shot (Lamy Dialog3 + Eclat De Saphir):
> View attachment 9017649


Thanks bud. That combo rocks.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jwillee

Pam 55 back from overhaul after 8 weeks. Love that chocolate base dial. Looking better than ever on gold nubuck vero squalo!

Man I've missed her....


















Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor




----------



## Jesus

PAM00392


----------



## Soulspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Black and white is always correct. 114 on Micah's black canvas.



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## m0rt

Black and white it is.


----------



## Matt C

368 on rubber.. Safety first! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Happy PAM Friday, have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## malach ra

359 on the cross island ferry, headed to da cape!!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Away for the weekend with both formal and casual events to attend so black on black here.


----------



## BKCM

Late for work !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Mine (438) today. Have a nice weekend!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

335


----------



## DieSkim

Keeping to the black theme


----------



## ncgm2000

Ceramica's day! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13

Nice one. I have the PAM 114 on modified bracelet.


----------



## julio13

Nice one, I have the PAM 114 on modified bracelet.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Dinner


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Beautiful 114's. 

More 112 for me - and a gratis OP X "Panerai" shot ;-) and a lume shot too!


----------



## freshprince357




----------



## Spunwell

3 eight 8 today for another long drive


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Pam176 on black Asso strap on the Subway


----------



## Wlover

351 on a double decker bus!


----------



## BKCM

389










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

FER00019


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Nubs

My one and only PAM. On new shoes. This strap thing is becoming a problem. Seems like I'm ordering a new one every week!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hermes129




----------



## Brey17

Out on the Columbia. Salmon hunting.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice strap!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

And it's a 112 on the brown "Asso" and "pre-V" style buckle. I much prefer the thumbnail type but decided to try the stock buckle again.


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on Ostrich from Aaron at Combat Straps


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> Nice strap!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt ! Got 3 nice straps from him , impressive workmanship .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Another strap by Maddogs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000

Hi guys. A week no see. How are you doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

217 on an OEM Oxblood.



Dome Crystal. Sandwich Dial. Gold Hands. Marina Militare. and a 47mm Case. No more i could ask for .



have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Tony A.H

great looking combo.

if you don't mind. who's the Strap maker ?
Thanks



bazza. said:


> My 190


----------



## md101010

Apropos moments in life..........FORZA PANERISTI! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## m0rt

630


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Pam176 on black Asso strap on the Subway


great combo 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nubs said:


> View attachment 9071570
> 
> My one and only PAM. On new shoes. This strap thing is becoming a problem. Seems like I'm ordering a new one every week!


tell me about it



get @ me when it really becomes an issue

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> great looking combo.
> 
> if you don't mind. who's the Strap maker ?
> Thanks


Tony I believe it's from gasgasbones @ least it looks like Carl's work

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Mark McGwire BB glove shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nubs

watchdaddy1 said:


> tell me about it
> 
> 
> 
> get @ me when it really becomes an issue
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Awesome collection! So that is what my future will look like. Guess I need to start looking at getting a few more PAM's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nubs said:


> Awesome collection! So that is what my future will look like. Guess I need to start looking at getting a few more PAM's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  Yes if your a strap wh×re
I only have 3 these days 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bazza.

Tony A.H said:


> great looking combo.
> 
> if you don't mind. who's the Strap maker ?
> Thanks


Hi chap Watchdaddy1 is correct its a Gasgasbones drive strap works really well with the watch 
Here is another of his straps I have on my 177 
Carl is a great guy to deal with and there not over priced like so many out there


----------



## watchdaddy1

bazza. said:


> Hi chap Watchdaddy1 is correct its a Gasgasbones drive strap works really well with the watch
> Here is another of his straps I have on my 177
> Carl is a great guy to deal with and there not over priced like so many out there


Carl is a great guy & his stuff is top notch.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Three 8 8 for PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Soulspawn

Kain heritage vet sub strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## m0rt

hozburun said:


>


What ref is this?


----------



## hozburun

546 Istanbul 

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## rogerfromco

422


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

bazza. said:


> Hi chap Watchdaddy1 is correct its a Gasgasbones drive strap works really well with the watch
> Here is another of his straps I have on my 177
> Carl is a great guy to deal with and there not over priced like so many out there


Thank you Gentlemen for your feedback.
wow. this one is NICE too b-) :-!..

choices choices. i'll check'em out in a moment.

Cheers


----------



## iam7head

Sunday drive with the misses

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## BKCM

Morning Ristic !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on an ammo is d'best



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## epicfalz

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Does this count? I was at the Boutique and put this helluva watch for about 3 minutes. PAM000521. In my humble opinion and limited brand's knowledge, this watch has got to be the best looking and most beautiful of them all. I can't afford though. It is insanely expensive. PANERAI made only 100 of these beauties and the one I was wearing is 098/100.



















Even the PAM578 which was displayed right in front did not impress me that much although it is also insanely and crazy priced.










Just sharing what I saw at the boutique this afternoon.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ncgm2000

Good afternoon, Guys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkl

I wear my 190 and 118 are the pams in my rotation.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Nubs




----------



## timetostart

A little goodbye wrist time with the 176 (its up for sale, so putting it away for safety).










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5 two 4 on boss rubber, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## vkl




----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## GX9901

560 on shell cordovan strap today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Just arrived today. Good to have a Panerai back in the stable!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

40mm PAM for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

3 eight 8 on Orloff gator today


----------



## waikeekee

It is still the 562 on Canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## crazyfingers

The 005 on a new black leather NATO


----------



## desibaba

Just bought my first Pam


----------



## EA-Sport

EA-Sport said:


> 40mm PAM for today
> View attachment 9201154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44mm black dial version of the same watch today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

Last day for this watch. Rotating it when it stops tonight



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Navy Sailor




----------



## Spunwell

524 this Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## timetostart

Navy Sailor said:


> View attachment 9227570


Absolutely beautiful animal. May I ask what breed?


----------



## Spunwell

timetostart said:


> Absolutely beautiful animal. May I ask what breed?


Clearly a German Shepard


----------



## waikeekee

Good old 24 with SubC on the wife 










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## GX9901

312 on ostrich leg









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Trusty 24



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jwillee

111 saying hi from San Francisco

Cheers!


----------



## GregBe

000 waiting in line at Chipotle


----------



## MarqDePombal

000 and last night's treat...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three8Zero





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four today


----------



## EA-Sport

164 on NATO. I like how the green from the NATO strap go with the green in the lume..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkl




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500

vkl said:


>


LOVE that one.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Newly arrived strap


----------



## ncgm2000

My 24









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## jjvd21

My 438 on a dark gray calf strap with ecru stitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

givin' this one some love.

i like the subtle change in patina every time i wear it.
have a good week y'all.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Last 1-2 days for this 24 before changing to Zero



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

BKCM said:


>


b-) :-!.
among all PAMs with Arabic Numeral Dials. this one has become my most favorite Model.


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> b-) :-!.
> among all PAMs with Arabic Numeral Dials. this one has become my most favorite Model.


One of my best too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

10&2, GMT style b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Pam content but it's an Anonimo



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Uhrmensch

5 today
Cheers


----------



## EA-Sport

164 on simple black NATO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Zero



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Matt C

508 this evening 😎









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Base today


----------



## waikeekee

Arrived at HKIA



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Navy Sailor

timetostart said:


> Absolutely beautiful animal. May I ask what breed?


Belgian Malinois


----------



## Spunwell

Five24 for PAM Friday, after that week I am glad to see this day.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three1Two on Adeeos shoes & custom Piotr coin buckle





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Spunwell

My son and I both wore Panerai today for a father son outing.


----------



## waikeekee

Under the halogen, watch look so different



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyfingers

My one and only Zero Zero Five


----------



## Synequano

For the past week or so...


----------



## Spunwell

Sticking with the eighty seven today.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Simplicity at it's best, the Zero. Gone the way of the dodo.



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## GX9901

Shell cordovan shoes for me and my 312









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_From Tan to Blk--My love for Panerai & strap changes to start the wrk week

_


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trident1970

My brand new 112


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Alyazirat

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Synequano said:


> For the past week or so...


Beautiful! On my short list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

BKCM said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

NardinNut said:


> Awesome strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks . Strap by Maddog-strap.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## Matt C

368









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Still this one

However I saw someone wearing 190 in the gym locker and he was also looking at my 339 but we didn't exchange any words....


----------



## horloge40

PAM00112


----------



## DieSkim

Ace on Denim canvas


----------



## cockroach96

having the wrist time for 5, 3 more days and it's 8 days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Spunwell

5twofour late post today, it's been hectic this week.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Spunwell said:


> Five24 for PAM Friday, after that week I am glad to see this day.


Damn that's hot! Bringing this one to the GTG?

Best 
EC


----------



## Spunwell

erikclabaugh said:


> Damn that's hot! Bringing this one to the GTG?
> 
> Best
> EC


Absolutely my friend!


----------



## Spunwell

Eighty seven to start this Saturday


----------



## tpb11

111


----------



## BKCM

My sleeping partners










Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76

waikeekee said:


> Simplicity at it's best, the Zero. Gone the way of the dodo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


True 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

499



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## iam7head

PAM 372 for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Lunch time !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

320



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Titanium duo


----------



## Matt C

Three Sixty Eight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moose22

417


----------



## jjvd21

177 on a gray / green two (2) piece nato strap (same 177 from the bezel gap thread a few days ago - decided to keep it!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

118










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

111 on submersible rubber


----------



## Spunwell

3eight8 and already dark this evening, Autumn is here


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun

PAM563









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

421









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

499 with 16570



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985




----------



## BLing




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem

512


----------



## jjvd21

177 on black calf carabu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Three8eight for the first part of the day.


----------



## Spunwell

Three8eight for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

28 metres


----------



## Matt C

577









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Back to basic, my Zero at a Rolex Daytona exhibition




























Nothing interesting except for this pair










I was surprised they have stock for the 500C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light15

BRCH. What is the model on your gorgeous PAM Luminor? Mine being the almost forgotten PAM 184.


----------



## moose22

Suit day = 417 Lady Liberty


----------



## Synequano

Mirror shot..372 on 6,5 inch wrist


----------



## F18

590 on JV


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Az's own Keith Codman shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on Digi-Camou by Micah of Vintager



















And the gato, it just jumped up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## erikclabaugh

Spunwell said:


> Eighty seven to start this Saturday


Damn, this one is hot too! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## phunky_monkey

338

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F18

590 again.


----------



## Matt C

572









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Five24 for PAM Friday. Off work a little early enjoying my favorite libation. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## The delicate

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My reliable Zero is still on but with a canvas strap by Jose Maria Aguilar



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## waikeekee

Grey canvas on Zero



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

To continue with canvas theme. Mine is on handmade canwas from an old army bag by cloverstraps


----------



## GX9901

312 on purple gator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

423










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Good afternoon


----------



## waikeekee

Sandwich dial 560 for the weekend. Still loving the canvas, they are perfect for humid places.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

FiveTwo4 today for PAM Friday


----------



## Spunwell

Switched to the triple zero for the latter half of PAM Friday. I hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys this wonderful time of year.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! What a beauty. May I know what model is this? I have seen this complication in Rose Gold and Sunburst Blue dial but not yours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

waikeekee said:


> Man! What a beauty. May I know what model is this? I have seen this complication in Rose Gold and Sunburst Blue dial but not yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's the 421, my first wire lug Radiomir. I have seen the blue dials, I think they are beautiful but I haven't seen one in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Damn it ! Tapatalk blocked by the great china firewall !!! Need to log in via VPN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Matt C said:


> Thank you! It's the 421, my first wire lug Radiomir. I have seen the blue dials, I think they are beautiful but I haven't seen one in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IC. I just realized yours (421) is the same as the blue dial model PAM00598. I have seen your a few years ago. If I remember correctly, it is also oro rossa with brown dial. Here is a stolen picture of the blue version.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Damn that's   
Mmmm Kentucky Fried Chicken

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Damn it ! Tapatalk blocked by the great china firewall !!! Need to log in via VPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this 1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> Love this 1
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Rolled American Canvas by Micah of Vintager, it's very comfortable.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the 232 for the coming few days.


----------



## Tony A.H

Not i only like it.
i LOVE it.



GX9901 said:


> 312 on purple gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

waikeekee said:


> IC. I just realized yours (421) is the same as the blue dial model PAM00598. I have seen your a few years ago. If I remember correctly, it is also oro rossa with brown dial. Here is a stolen picture of the blue version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 598 is a beautiful piece with the blue dial, mine is the brown dial you are correct. I also have a 368 in titanium with the brown dial. Wearing the 421 today though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## The delicate

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sorry double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Matt C said:


> Sorry double post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry the watch is amazing

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## ridley

Kyros Arillo, Pam112


----------



## BKCM

Gonna miss my note 7










Sent from my SM-N930F


----------



## Matt C

577 on OEM rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Simple n elegant 359










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## 2edyson

My 112










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## largo13

Zero day


----------



## The delicate

Sub.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## TripleCalendar

42mm PAM392


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## horloge40




----------



## Synequano

Wearing a pam345 to an Italian language class


----------



## mich3l

That's me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## doug1956

PAM 380, same as the previous post. I just got this watch... I like the






logo models and this is the only Radiomir logo model as far as I know...


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

PAM392


----------



## sonofeve

My new 510

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four today for another hot autumn day


----------



## waikeekee

176 and canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## monteltok

In Hong Kong with the Fam & 560


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

PAM 177 on a blue millerain strap by Schofield in honor of my Cubs winning the World Series!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

PAM 392


----------



## Spunwell

I wore the base logo today and hiked to the highest peak in Georgia. We had a very smoky view with several wildfires burning all around. We need some rain badly.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich3l

Coffee Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

416


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Boss PAM87 today. Another wildfire started last night, it's so smoky outside the closest mountain range cannot be seen and the sun can barely shine through.


----------



## Lightofeast

My pam 510 with my new python lac crado strap. Literally bought 30mins ago. Haha

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## royy.c

My first Panerai PAM 674. Love it!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monteltok

My wife got her new 610 with Gold Alligator strap


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkensman




----------



## Speedy234

673


----------



## mich3l

Ditto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Since year 1500


----------



## Speedy234

372? mines the 673 but close enough 


mich3l said:


> Ditto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Back to basic with Zero. At the phone shop and just accuried my iPhone 7+. Decided on the black and the Silver for wifey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

missed this Rascal.

the *B*eautiful *B*ig *B*ase.


----------



## Tony A.H

that is just Perfect to a T :-!.
Lovely combo b-).



BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

438 on vintage black cracked leather with matching ecru stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Getting ready to head up to the mtn house to work on a bathroom remodel. No snow (as you might guess from the flowers in the background), so we're taking the bikes instead. Heading back early Sunday for the GTG in Denver.


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> that is just Perfect to a T :-!.
> Lovely combo b-).


Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mich3l

jjvd21 said:


> 438 on vintage black cracked leather with matching ecru stitching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you find the ceramic hard wearing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate

Only 243









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Wolfhound

Hi - am I correct in thinking that this is a 422? Thanks.
Re: What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?Getting ready to head up to the mtn house to work on a bathroom remodel. No snow (as you might guess from the flowers in the background), so we're taking the bikes instead. Heading back early Sunday for the GTG in Denver.


----------



## rogerfromco

Wolfhound said:


> Hi - am I correct in thinking that this is a 422? Thanks.
> Re: What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?Getting ready to head up to the mtn house to work on a bathroom remodel. No snow (as you might guess from the flowers in the background), so we're taking the bikes instead. Heading back early Sunday for the GTG in Denver.


Yes it is a 422. It's my favorite PAM, but I'll be listing it soon. Have an itch for a vintage piece so several watches have to go.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Spunwell

I wore the 87 yesterday and this morning, I'll probably switch to something else for trap shooting later.


----------



## Wolfhound

Am I correct in thinking this is a 422? Also, could you please let us know where the strap comes from? I'm often reminded on how much the appearance of these watches differs according to the strap. Thanks - Wolfhound










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spunwell

000 after 150 rounds


----------



## BKCM

Wolfhound said:


> Am I correct in thinking this is a 422? Also, could you please let us know where the strap comes from? I'm often reminded on how much the appearance of these watches differs according to the strap. Thanks - Wolfhound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Hello 
Yes this is 422 . The strap is made to order by Bosphorus strap .
That's the beauty of Pam - different strap different image !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Time to break-in !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## East

Not my first, yet







the hardest one for me to find so far. 029M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monteltok

With the 104 today


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Peter Gunny Caitlan leather.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## ursusx

Went on a walk through the local woods the other day and this mossy rock caught my eye. After our dry summer, the recent rains made everything seem so green and alive. Thought it would make for a good background for my 111i and some other EDC items I had with me. |>


----------



## ridley

112 on Kyros Arillo.


----------



## bigclive2011

88 tonight.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

000 while supervising an after hours project tonight


----------



## TripleCalendar

Ulotny said:


>


Great pics! I'm really staring to love the Radiomirs.


----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## jjvd21

mich3l said:


> Do you find the ceramic hard wearing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it hasn't picked up a permanent scratch or mark in 6+ months. I don't baby my watches. If something does show up it will either wipe off or disappear after a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

PAM 336...


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Peter Gunny leather.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Spunwell

Blue Panerai today


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby tonight.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC tribute.


----------



## Spunwell

PAM 388 today, the Radiomir case is a great blend of purpose built sophistication.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

416


----------



## bigclive2011

000 on ammo leather.


----------



## Spunwell

5two4 working a little late with my office pal


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero to practice for a tournament tomorrow. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam176



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

88 tonight.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

My first Panerai, arrived on Friday, a PAM 564.

[/quote]


----------



## bigclive2011

Schussnik said:


> My first Panerai, arrived on Friday, a PAM 564.
> 
> Welcome to our small but enthusiastic WUS PAM section.
> 
> Great choice of model loads of DNA floating round there, keep posting pics.
> 
> Heres my 372 today, another model with a lot of the core DNA.


----------



## jaychief




----------



## Schussnik

bigclive2011 said:


> Schussnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Panerai, arrived on Friday, a PAM 564.
> 
> Welcome to our small but enthusiastic WUS PAM section.
> 
> Great choice of model loads of DNA floating round there, keep posting pics.
> 
> Heres my 372 today, another model with a lot of the core DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir.
> 
> Here's a daylight wrist shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## waikeekee

176 on canvas




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby today.


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Spunwell

Three7two this evening, who says it won't fit under a cuff?


----------



## waikeekee

Zero



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNatoTornado

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

422


----------



## bigclive2011

312 tonight.


----------



## Tdizle

My new to me 312


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## watchdaddy1

Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on suede ostrich leg


----------



## Spunwell

Eightyseven Labomba for me today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tdizle

Pam312 on strap smith brown leather with my GSD Zuri


----------



## Spunwell

Tdizle said:


> Pam312 on strap smith brown leather with my GSD Zuri


That's a good looking beast you have there, and a nice watch


----------



## Ulotny

[/url


----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventytwo on stock Ranger strap this evening


----------



## waikeekee

562



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Spunwell said:


> That's a good looking beast you have there, and a nice watch


Thank you sir!


----------



## cockroach96

Luminor PAM560 Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Three7two again today


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## bigclive2011

White dials are definitely growing on me!!

But in the meanstwhile while this,


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three1Two on Ammo from Rob Montana.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Five2four today


----------



## Wlover




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TripleCalendar

PAM 392


----------



## Synequano

Same old destro...


----------



## Spunwell

3seven2 today on stock leather with my little sleepy office mate


----------



## crazyfingers

The Zero Zero Five on the stock strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Uhrmensch

Fiver today
Cheers and HAGWE all


----------



## cockroach96

560 Friday..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Switched to this one for the wife's Christmas party.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rogerfromco

Ski season is here!


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today, getting ready for the annual cookie making party next week with my daughter.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy123

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10160122


That strap looks amazing ... really do like that


----------



## Speedy123

great shot


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks, it is an ammo strap from a Spanish strapmaker who trades as carlottin1 0n E Bay.

Todays is a Gunny on my 312.


----------



## Synequano

This,if you've been here long enough,I got this watch as an early gift from my parents on Dec 11,2014...so it's been 2 years...


----------



## rogerfromco

On the way home from a great first day on the ski slopes - powder o plenty.


----------



## tekong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## rogerfromco

422 on alligator


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarlvr

Just this one still waiting for a few straps to come in so boring.


----------



## waikeekee

It's back to basic with my humble zero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

LaBomba this morning, and second sub in a row ^^^^^^^^ looking good


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Synequano said:


> Same old destro...


345 is a stunning piece, nothing old or boring about this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Tom_ZG

Today one of the greatest - 111


----------



## Spunwell

3seventwo on Simona's 1945 strap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfhound

I finally get to make a post on this thread, having received my 422 just over a week ago. I also got a Vintager strap on it that is working out really well. The watch has proven to be very comfortable indeed and I don't know I have it on most of the time. My Speedmaster seems minuscule when I put it on now...... I love seeing the light reflect along the line of the gold hands.


----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beauty!! Keep posting pics!!


----------



## rogerfromco

Wolfhound said:


> I finally get to make a post on this thread, having received my 422 just over a week ago. I also got a Vintagers strap on it that is working out really well. The watch has proven to very comfortable indeed and I don't know I have it on most of the time. My Speedmaster seems minuscule when I put it on now...... I love seeing the light reflect along the line of the gold hands.
> 
> View attachment 10221794


Welcome to the 422 club.


----------



## r3kahsttub

Another morning run pp the hills...


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning Paneristi's .......Back to my Roots.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## peenoise

Panerai 005 and Cartier bracelet combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234

673 - first time on rubber, surprised myself as I think I might actually prefer it to the leather it came on


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of OEM rubber does give a PAM a mean and moody tool diver look!!

My Subby lives on its OEM rubber as it suits it so well.


----------



## Speedy234

bigclive2011 said:


> Bit of OEM rubber does give a PAM a mean and moody tool diver look!!
> 
> My Subby lives on its OEM rubber as it suits it so well.


Cheers bigclive2011


----------



## watchdaddy1

Speedy234 said:


> 673 - first time on rubber, surprised myself as I think I might actually prefer it to the leather it came on


I love the look of a Pam on rubber as Clive said it looks mean

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Bit of OEM rubber does give a PAM a mean and moody tool diver look!!
> 
> My Subby lives on its OEM rubber as it suits it so well.


pics or it didn't happen Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tom_ZG

r3kahsttub said:


> Another morning run pp the hills...


Nice!
Is this miami blue color on your porsche?


----------



## watchdaddy1

r3kahsttub said:


> Another morning run pp the hills...


hey your steering wheel is on the wrong side.....

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Wolfhound said:


> I finally get to make a post on this thread, having received my 422 just over a week ago. I also got a Vintager strap on it that is working out really well. The watch has proven to be very comfortable indeed and I don't know I have it on most of the time. My Speedmaster seems minuscule when I put it on now...... I love seeing the light reflect along the line of the gold hands.
> 
> View attachment 10221794


Congratulations. She's a Beauty

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today, recouping after a fantastic Christmas party last night.


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> hey your steering wheel is on the wrong side.....
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


No I think you will find that is the correct side!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Following on the mean and moody theme!!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tdizle




----------



## rogerfromco

Last work day before the Christmas break.


----------



## Spunwell

Five24 today, glad this one is over.


----------



## r3kahsttub

@Tom_ZG that's Miami Blue 

@watchdaddy1 you will notice that the steering wheel is clearly on the right side ;-)


----------



## DonnieD

388 on a Toshi strap with some Oxblood Iron Rangers









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## m0rt

416 on Assolutamente


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

These two for today


----------



## Spunwell

Three7two on the beautiful Di Stefano alchemist strap today. I have three of these and they are hands down the most comfortable best quality straps for Panerai I own.


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

I started the day with the eighty eight but I'll probably switch to something else this tonight. I'm very much looking forward to this evening when I'll present my brother in law (Navy SEAL) with the new Resco My family and I purchased for him.


----------



## Tommywine0

Spunwell said:


> I started the day with the eighty eight but I'll probably switch to something else this tonight. I'm very much looking forward to this evening when I'll present my brother in law (Navy SEAL) with the new Resco My family and I purchased for him.


Jeez, how do you decide which Resco to get a Navy Seal? Always loved their model names.


----------



## HammyMan37

My new to me 312. It was a hand me down from my incredibly generous cousin. Couldn't be happier with it. I wasn't really a huge fan of Pams until I strapped this bad boy on. I obviously had no idea what I was missing. I've had it about 5 days now and it has received more attention than any of my 20+ watches combined over the years.


----------



## Spunwell

The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


----------



## P1723

On the way to our favorite cafe 


And here we are


----------



## waikeekee

Wishing all members (Paneristi) a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

jonS1967:
Not wearing one and that's my problemo!!!!
Insufficient Funds in the ole watch budget
But that doesn't keep me from lusting for
the Luminor.. Why wasn't I born Sly Stallone?
He bought 50 PAMS for his film crew.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## HammyMan37

Tdizle said:


>


Is the strap suede? Where did you get it? It looks awesome.


----------



## Tdizle

HammyMan37 said:


> Is the strap suede? Where did you get it? It looks awesome.


Thanks. It's a vintage grey leather from prime straps. He is on instagram @get_primed or you can email him. Primestraps at gmail


----------



## Tdizle

Double


----------



## BKCM

Merry Xmas !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Merry Christmas gents no Panerai this evening but I hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## batman1345

Merry Christmas guys from Greece!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today Merry Christmas!


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## rogerfromco

Crown Royal in the airport wearing the 422


----------



## waikeekee

176



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six

112 for this 60 degree winters day, lol


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

Making tea. Can't sleep. Might as well take a pic of my favorite watch I've ever put on. If this lust for my 312 lingers I may need to start thinning my collection. Love BKCM's 423 (I believe). I think to switch it up if I were to get another it would be a white dial version perhaps the 563.


----------



## jjvd21

177 on cork










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarus

The one and only PAM 510

Omega 2254.50, Omega Planet Ocean, Omega Deville
Breitling Avenger II
Panerai- PAM510


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Tail & Buckle all in 1 shot _


----------



## 993RS

My 88 on a new Martu Python strap.


----------



## Synequano

It's difficult to get a crisp dial shot in low light condition with my phone camera...


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
A pal of mine (and member of this forum BTW) has a PAM 562.
Have lust in my heart for that iteration of PAM.
The Devil makes me do it. He just picked up an SPBG01
Can't decide which to lust after now.


X Traindriver Art


----------



## P1723

Tobacco morning


----------



## mich3l

Welcome to my new 514 to the collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My Xmas present from Panatime!!


----------



## TOPDAWG4EVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on charcoal gator


----------



## jrsdad




----------



## TOPDAWG4EVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Don't know yet... maybe this?


----------



## bert69

Still 560


----------



## waikeekee

560 with digi-camou canvas by Vintager



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october

Happy New Year All


----------



## jwillee

Holiday crunch over! Time to browse the forums again

55 on Gold JV. Love it!










Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Same'ol same'ol 560 but mounted on maddog's baseball glove strap with a stainless steel submarine buckle.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa

441

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightofeast

510 with sandwich dial ftw. 


















Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## watchdaddy1

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Synequano

Played around with this interesting radiomir with Zenith movt ticking inside,haven't had a chance to change the date when I fiddle around with it...


----------



## bigclive2011

Subby back on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## RolexWrist




----------



## Tdizle

If you would have said to me that I would like deployment straps, I would have laughed you out of town. But something about the pam on deployment is really nice. 








new strap from Panatime


----------



## Tony A.H

the One on the left. but on a Brown Gator Strap


----------



## cigarlvr

|>


----------



## waikeekee

Old timer, my 24E. Can't believe this watch is 15 years young.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

mr_october said:


> View attachment 10391018


Nice Pair!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful threeseventwo !.

another big powerful Base


----------



## Spunwell

Eightyseven today, getting ready for a potential winter storm ❄


----------



## Wlover

My new discont 112... love it.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, where's the strap from?


----------



## DonnieD

Happy Friday all!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Synequano said:


> It's difficult to get a crisp dial shot in low light condition with my phone camera...


Shows the depth of the sandwich dial, very cool shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

knightRider said:


> Nice, where's the strap from?


hello - this Camo strap is made to order from china .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

BKCM said:


> hello - this Camo strap is made to order from china .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got links to the seller please?


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero today for playing in the snow with the kids


----------



## BKCM

knightRider said:


> You got links to the seller please?


Hello :

There u go , the link :

https://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?spm=0.0.0.0&id=536605830689

U need to have a account btw , and I'm not sure if he wanna courier out of china .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

avslyke said:


> Such a killer strap!


Thanks man ! That's from Maddog strap .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Have a great week!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423

57


----------



## moose22

417


----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four this Tuesday as all the snow melts, should be in the high 50s by the end of the week.


----------



## Matt C

I need to stop cleaning this thing and let the patina grow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## innivus

Matt C said:


> I need to stop cleaning this thing and let the patina grow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Free the patina!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich3l

Got the original strap back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jrsdad




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Tdizle

Catching reflections sitting in morning traffic


----------



## Spunwell

Three7two on Simona's alchemist strap, which really is a perfect match.


----------



## Matt C

305!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightofeast

510 (sandwich dial)

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

217 today. tomorrow. till whenever.



at the Boston Auto Show last night.



one can only Dream :roll:.. maybe someday .


----------



## Tony A.H

Matt C said:


> I need to stop cleaning this thing and let the patina grow!


that's my question too Big Matt.
let it Age Gracefully ;-).


----------



## bigclive2011

Will everyone stop talking about Bronzos please!!

Today I have a new strap on the zero, a Kudo antelope from Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## Tdizle

It's still today if I haven't gone to bed right? Grand Central Terminal


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tonight the kudu has grown on the 312!


----------



## ty423

104


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

3seventwo today while cleaning the house up as my better half is under the weather


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

From the top of the world


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

with all the New beautiful Releases. 
i don't know why the 372 is still *The KING :-! *.



Spunwell said:


> 3seventwo today while cleaning the house up as my better half is under the weather


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

This side of the probably unobtainable Bronze submersible my favourite Panerai!!















Classic Panerai DNA helped in no little way by the mellow plexiglass.


----------



## Spunwell

5two4 for hump day this week


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## P1723

My bedtime story


----------



## breigue




----------



## bigclive2011

P1723 said:


> My bedtime story


Gotta get me that one!!

I find that particular episode of WW2 quite fascinating, obviously tinged with my love of Panerai history.

Am I right in saying that some of the Italian frogmen were actually decorated by the British for bravery??


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep, just looked it up.

Lt Luigi Durand de la Penne, was responsible for badly damaging the HMS Queen Elizabeth on 19th December 1941 when he attached a mine to the ship from his SLC.

After his capture He was decorated in 1944 and awarded the Gold medal of military valour in a ceremony attended by Admiral Sir Andrew Cunningham, who was the commanding officer of the Queen Elizabeth at the time of the attack.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

WatchNRolla said:


>


Beautiful watch(590) ,have been lusting over it for couple of months now ... this strap combo is great. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Spunwell

Five8seven today TGIF !!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero this morning while getting soaked trying to shoot clays


----------



## Brey17

I posted a picture of my Steinhart thinking it was a different thread.

Nothing to see here, carry-on.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sp1145




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Anyone heard a rumour of a new Mare Nostrum for summer 2017?


----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> Anyone heard a rumour of a new Mare Nostrum for summer 2017?


That's one model I have not heard anything about yet this year, the 2015 titanio Mare is pretty badass though, I'd be very interested to see a newer version!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5eight7 today for a little picnic with the kids before the games.


----------



## P1723

bigclive2011 said:


> Gotta get me that one!!I find that particular episode of WW2 quite fascinating, obviously tinged with my love of Panerai history.Am I right in saying that some of the Italian frogmen were actually decorated by the British for bravery??


I am only on chapter 2


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Feel like it's been raining here for months.







 Thought I lived in Az full of heat & sunshine.Prepared for it today Pam on OEM rubber

_


----------



## bigclive2011

Unless the Bronzo ever arrives, my favourite.


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10617058
> View attachment 10617066
> 
> 
> Unless the Bronzo ever arrives, my favourite.


 great capture Clive

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DonnieD

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

312 for the remainder of what's left of the day


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Luminor for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

Both me and my 217 donning a big smile today


----------



## tfinnan

005 today.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bert69

#PAM560


----------



## Matt C

507









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Shame there's not a love button!!


----------



## omegawatchgirl

372 on an amazing strap from KyRoS.


----------



## bigclive2011

Great shot and a great strap!!


----------



## Spunwell

5eight7 on Orloff gator this morning before playing golf in the 30 degree weather.


----------



## JetsonGospel

360 daddy day care









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I'm starting this Sunday with the 372 on my favorite strap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

177 on custom brown cracked leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

380 all dressed up





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Five24 this Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Can never stay away too long



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

Riding around Houston, looking at all the $uperbowl stuff going on.


----------



## LB Carl

Clive, that Radiomir is beautiful. What is the raised image above the 6 marker?



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10707178
> View attachment 10707186


----------



## Synequano

That's the pic of pig aka flotilla,the small submarine used by Italian navy back in those days....


----------



## LB Carl

Synequano said:


> That's the pic of pig aka flotilla,the small submarine used by Italian navy back in those days....


I read a reference to a "pig dial" when researching Panerai recently. I'm assuming that's one of them? Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Tdizle

Happy Febtober! (If you know what that's from we can be friends)


----------



## bigclive2011

LB Carl said:


> Clive, that Radiomir is beautiful. What is the raised image above the 6 marker?


It is a SLC tribute model 425.

The raised area on the dial is a depiction of a SLC 2 man submarine, a Siluro a Lenta Corsa, nicknamed the "Maiale" pig by the divers due to its poor handling characteristics.

The Italian divers had successes in WW2 with these against the British navy in the Mediterranean, and these brave men even received respect from the Admiral in charge (See quote in my sign off) of the British fleet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

58seven today still too cool to swim but the days are getting longer....won't be long


----------



## LB Carl

bigclive2011 said:


> It is a SLC tribute model 425.
> 
> The raised area on the dial is a depiction of a SLC 2 man submarine, a Siluro a Lenta Corsa, nicknamed the "Maiale" pig by the divers due to its poor handling characteristics.
> 
> The Italian divers had successes in WW2 with these against the British navy in the Mediterranean, and these brave men even received respect from the Admiral in charge (See quote in my sign off) of the British fleet.


Thanks Clive! I absolutely love that watch. There's something about it being numberless, but I look at it and it's unmistakably a Panerai nonetheless, and I'd know that even without the lettering. I'm really enjoying learning more about the history and of course seeing all the pictures.


----------



## gsteve

Just received this on tuesday ! Many thanks to an awesome dealing with davidsw.com


----------



## Macal

590










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Arrived today, my 1st Pam.......000.....have started a separate thread to properly announce the arrival of my new baby!


----------



## Spunwell

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived today, my 1st Pam.......000.....have started a separate thread to properly announce the arrival of my new baby!
> 
> View attachment 10748562


Big congrats!! She's a beauty


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived today, my 1st Pam.......000.....have started a separate thread to properly announce the arrival of my new baby!





gsteve said:


> Just received this on tuesday ! Many thanks to an awesome dealing with davidsw.com


Congrats to both of you!! Some great looking PAM's!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Double post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

Today.


----------



## Maddog1970

I may never take this off


----------



## pepepatryk

Maddog1970 said:


> I may never take this off
> 
> View attachment 10755890


Good idea, great watch


----------



## dj00tiek

Today this beauty...


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> I may never take this off
> 
> View attachment 10755890


This is a really great shot of the 000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

omega1300 said:


> This is a really great shot of the 000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my kids taught me how to play with the tint/color's in my iPad camera app! I am a beast!

well, in my head anyway!


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to vintage brown....


----------



## tfinnan

Back to rubber. Picked up a Gunny canvas from the forums that I'm looking forward to seeing soon though...










Edit: Swapped to this one to get it wound up around the house. Haven't worn it much since picking up the 005.


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby on some Toshi saddle leather for a change.


----------



## The delicate

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Someone needs a walk.....








And what better watch to wear....


----------



## Manny1879

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Some fiery freedom tonight &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN

Something new this week

images hosting


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## monteltok

With my lovely wife on a cold day at St James's Park, London


----------



## webicons

Just purchased a nice vintage Ammo Pouch. Gonna make a go at some straps! Craft time anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan




----------



## Juan Luis

gif uploader


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to black denim...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockmastermike

564 Ti/Tobacco


----------



## sicsemperperplexus




----------



## Maddog1970

Still on the denim strap.....real comfy......got some incoming from Panatime, plus a few others...will post pics as they arrive.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still my favourite!!









Think the mellow plexi does does it for me!


----------



## Matt C

507 in the sun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

55 on Kevin Rogers ammo. Been rainy in CA for a while now!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

000 on a green NATO...


----------



## Spunwell

Fivetwofour today


----------



## PetarN

Oldie but goodie

img host


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicsemperperplexus




----------



## tfinnan

rockmastermike said:


>


That might be the first Creighton sighting on WUS! Nice watch too...


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the black leather...cat approves


----------



## Synequano

Finally got this watch


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Spunwell

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10819042


Love it!!


----------



## Maddog1970

000


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wm5382

I am wearing my 335 today, fitted with Rubber B strap, fits like a glove, very comfy and gives the ceramic Pam a high tech looks it deserve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

The watch:










The movements and PR indicator


----------



## monteltok

My beloved Pam104 and Beemer


----------



## EA-Sport

40mm PAM for casual Friday..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

Same watch, different shoes...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Spunwell

ZeroZeroZero for some wrenching on the old Yamaha this afternoon.


----------



## dw5000c

364 today ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Shockingly a new strap (or 2) arrived late yesterday.....couple of rubber bands....grey one on currently......equally shockingly I have 4 more in coming!......my "go to" for some time has been Strapsco, local Canadian company....so 2 from them...and 2 from Panatime....nothing exotic right now, but seriously loving some of those Gunny straps Panatime has on its site!








Have a green rubber that will likely be on in the PM...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN




----------



## Maddog1970

Green rubber now.....to green?


----------



## DieSkim

Glare, but interesting


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## toychaser

Love how you coordinate the highlights of your shirt with the watch. Great pic.


----------



## Tdizle

Just hanging out at the coin laundry :-d


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero again today while working on some home repairs


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Snowy days


----------



## rockmastermike

564


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

What can I say......again...


----------



## P1723




----------



## jrsdad




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## joelps

none yet but hopefully soon


----------



## MOV

PAM 422

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjvd21

438 on black canvas style leather with lume matching ecru stitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

52four for hump day this week.


----------



## numbernine

510









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

564 on Zeugma


----------



## monteltok

With the PAM 560 at 34,000 feet


----------



## Synequano

My first ever domed sapphire Pam


----------



## Maddog1970

New wheels on my 000 - Panatime has some great strap options!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Maddog1970

000 on, um, another new strap...


----------



## tfinnan

Swapped from the Turtle to my 005 for the evening.










Tough to tell, but it's got a tan suede strap from M&P.


----------



## Spunwell

ZeroZeroZero today while repainting my daughters room.


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## Wlover

Haven't decided


----------



## Uhrmensch

5
Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970

Last of my new straps for the 000 and maybe my favourite - colour is amber - From strapsco here in the North!


----------



## MOV

Heading out for a cigar with the boys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjjj5555

Hi Maddog1970.
how are you? Nice watch and I love your Akita. I am from Vancouver. I plan to purchase my first Panerai soon. Which AD would you recommend? Montecristo or Palladio? I also noticed you have an Akita, which is also on my bucket list. I would appreciate your help if are able to recommend the breeder.
Thank you so much for your time. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## jdog19




----------



## sonykurniawan

My pam days are mostly filled with rads only


----------



## Wlover




----------



## omega1300

Talking myself, day by day, into a 372 (and kicking myself for missing out on Spunwell's). :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

PAM 388 today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

jjjj5555 said:


> Hi Maddog1970.
> how are you? Nice watch and I love your Akita. I am from Vancouver. I plan to purchase my first Panerai soon. Which AD would you recommend? Montecristo or Palladio? I also noticed you have an Akita, which is also on my bucket list. I would appreciate your help if are able to recommend the breeder.
> Thank you so much for your time. Have a great Sunday.


hi
- got my PAM000 lightly loved from EBay.......ended up being a local sellor.....I went used for 2 reasons...first, price and 2nd not sure you will find a 000 in stores anymore. I think a lot of people would recommend the "used" route for your 1st Panerai - so long as you have the box/papers, etc.....mine had also recently been serviced by Panerai.
- got my baby werewolf from a breeder in Langley, from a litter of 6......4 white and 2 pinto, and we lucked out with my pinto girl....I'm not sure if the breeder has pups right now.....my daughter found the breeder online, and that's your best bet to track them down.

good luck


----------



## rogerfromco

Time to fire up the smoker for some chicken wings!


----------



## Wolfhound

Ooh, ooh - I like that green strap on the 422. Can you please tell us where you got it from? Thanks.



rogerfromco said:


> Time to fire up the smoker for some chicken wings!


----------



## jjjj5555

Thank you for the info. Maddog1970


----------



## P1723




----------



## sleepybubba

Joining the Paneristi community...


----------



## rogerfromco

Wolfhound said:


> Ooh, ooh - I like that green strap on the 422. Can you please tell us where you got it from? Thanks.


Peter Gunny. It's one of his Caitlin models with tan stitching and tan keepers.


----------



## GeeNoh

Earlier today.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

My first Pam


----------



## rockmastermike

564 on Zeugma strap


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on a gator


----------



## tfinnan

005 on a counter.










(Sorry, couldn't resist. It's also on a Gunny canvas strap!)


----------



## omega1300

Well I didn't get to wear it all day, but I did get to try a 47mm case with this PAM 375.










Felt wonderful on my wrist and while that composite case is light as air, I'd worry about long term durability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75

PAM 061 today on a new Zeugma ammo pouch strap


----------



## MOV

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170222/de4f1b1ddbcdbdaf7611c36230b2d9aa.jpg[/IMGP

PAM 422

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Still this baby...

I did the PR test on it and is impressed by the movt...

Fully wound on Feb 10,6.15 am
Depleted on Feb 20,1.50 pm
Roughly 247 hrs and 35 mins of PR


----------



## omega1300

Synequano said:


> Still this baby...
> 
> I did the PR test on it and is impressed by the movt...
> 
> Fully wound on Feb 10,6.15 am
> Depleted on Feb 20,1.50 pm
> Roughly 247 hrs and 35 mins of PR


That is some seriously impressive PR!! Congrats again on that beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

pepcr1 said:


> My first Pam


Great choice, 510 is my first as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

It's been a while since I posted here. Wearing my one and only today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

Happy Priday. Black-on-Black


----------



## Onceuponatim3

P1723 said:


>


Beautiful watch !!Embodies everything I am looking for in my first Panerai. I am new to the brand ,would you please educate me on the model number ?


----------



## JonS1967

DieSkim said:


> Happy Priday. Black-on-Black


Nice pair! It's that a Cayman in the background?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

510 on a Gunny Caitlin 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

911!


----------



## DieSkim

JonS1967 said:


> Nice pair! It's that a Cayman in the background?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


911 c4s


----------



## Tony A.H

217. Marina Militare.

been with her for at least 8 years and still in Love.


good weekend everyone


----------



## knightRider

380 on Martu


----------



## mralastor

368


----------



## Maddog1970

000 on black denim....


----------



## tfinnan

005 on SAS rubber.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

312


----------



## Synequano

In the dark...


----------



## JonS1967

Earlier today at my son's opening day at Little League.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchSix

How about trying on a PAM 631...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Back to to the wind and rain after 14 days of Caribean sun.

Good Watch shopping on St Maartin, but alas no 671!!


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson

deep blue on a mesh band


----------



## mjackson

Sorry guys. I misread this was for panerai only. Trying to delete post. My apologies.


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero for honey do Sunday, how does she come up with these things?


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## rockmastermike

564 on Simplea Mustard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

My 000 on tan strapsco......pending what the mail man delivers today!.......PAM292 ceramic incoming!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I like that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Thank you... I just put it on about 30 minutes ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Change up now the UPS guy has been...my "new to me" PAM292.....2011 N series, box papers and Panerai Service done last year with paper/receipt.
Drawn to this model as I wanted a rad case to complement my 000, and LOVE PVD/DLC/Carbon/Ceramic watches.

inital observations:
- very clean, original strap with little wear.
- love the cushion case
- sandwich dial is going to drive me nuts looking at it constantly 
- small seconds are nice to watch go round and round....oh wait, see above!
- screw down crown is nicer than I expected, and still a joy to wind...almost as much as the 000!
- as a lefty, I really appreciate the crown position, as I have zero issues with it digging into my wrist.
- shockingly I have a couple of new straps incoming from Panatime, so I will be undertaking a strap change soon! Wish me luck!

pics:


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> Change up now the UPS guy has been...my "new to me" PAM292.....2011 N series, box papers and Panerai Service done last year with paper/receipt.


Woohoo congrats!! Looks great! Didn't take you long to double down on the PAM's! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

368


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

omega1300 said:


> Woohoo congrats!! Looks great! Didn't take you long to double down on the PAM's!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope.....I tried to stop myself, but lately my attitude has been "if I want it, I get it"........
i have found myself selling multiple lessor pieces and moving into what I consider grail territory, which I would certainly consider both my PAMs to be.
besides, I easily rationalized it, 'cos I needed a rad case!
1st world problems are a b___h!


----------



## Maddog1970

Playing with my iPad camera settings again...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Turns out the only thing to pry my 000 off my wrist is this:


----------



## Synequano

That 292 reminds me of my journey...24,111,292 then the floodgate opened with 177,372,23,351,92 within a year


----------



## rockmastermike

I am saving for the 682 whenever it is released but now I want a 292 o|


----------



## bigclive2011

These things are addictive for sure!!


----------



## JonS1967

Wore mine today on brown crocodile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I think titanium gives a Subby a rugged look!!


----------



## sonykurniawan

210 on a cherry croco


----------



## Synequano

368 on older C&B strap (forgot the type)


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Had thought that the crown guard and winding of my 000 was heavenly, but got to say that the 292 onion crown is a pretty gosh darned close second to that....I could listen to the clicks all day!


----------



## rockmastermike

Maddog1970 said:


> Had thought that the crown guard and winding of my 000 was heavenly, but got to say that the 292 onion crown is a pretty gosh darned close second to that....I could listen to the clicks all day!
> 
> View attachment 11034026


you're killing me smalls  
Looks great!


----------



## hbr245b

I picked up this 111 from Govberg a couple of weeks ago:










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

rockmastermike said:


> you're killing me smalls
> Looks great!


I am no watch snob, by any means, and I had previously thought that my U1 and ninja Tuna were the "bees knees", but man I was wrong!

agreeably for a large price hike, but boy do you get a well made watch!
my 000 blew me away with its fit, finish and just plain good looks, and the 292 is a step beyond!
You just cannot tell that it's 6yrs old! The case is flawless, zero marks!
and that sandwich dial is driving me nuts!
lume is better on the 000, don't care who try's to tell u otherwise, but the shadow-like sideways viewing of the sandwich dial more than makes up for it!
love it.


----------



## Tdizle

Three one two


----------



## Spunwell

Tdizle said:


> Three one two


Nice picture and watch


----------



## JonS1967

Third day in a row!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Spunwell said:


> Nice picture and watch


Thank you sir!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 11044770
View attachment 11044794


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11044770
> View attachment 11044794


Bigclive you continue to blow me away with your PAMs.

i have seen plenty of rad pics with the pig on the net, but never one actually on a real humans wrist!
that is so damn nice!


----------



## Maddog1970

My humble pig less 292 follows in Bigclives shadow!


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks guys, but not quite sure why it posted twice??


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks guys, but not quite sure why it posted twice??


It is worthy of a double post!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockmastermike

Ride or Die with my Panerai


----------



## Wlover

3..7..2...


----------



## Matt C

88 today, new acquisition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice 88 Matt!!

That is the Panerai that changed my mind and dragged me away from Base dials!!

Like this one )


----------



## GeeNoh

Pyromusical









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimaxxxl

233 on a riva strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Luminor on OE rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The shape of the Chrystal on that 233 is absolutely amazing!!

If I wasn't selling my soul for a Bronzo I would have to get me one of dem!!


----------



## Synequano

Worn&Wound pose,earlier today...


----------



## Synequano

And to mess around with BigClive

More domed crystal




























This is my one and only domed crystal Pam


----------



## Maddog1970

Has to be my favourite view of my 292.....







Yeah, I like the view to!







....and this one....








I'll stop now....


----------



## webicons

Is this too big for my wrist?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

webicons said:


> Is this too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope, looks good to me!


----------



## webicons

My 12 year old daughter says thanks! It's her favorite out of the bunch and she wants it for her Sweet 16. She has good taste but I think it's a bit too big on her. I hope she forgets about this before she turns 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

webicons said:


> My 12 year old daughter says thanks! It's her favorite out of the bunch and she wants it for her Sweet 16. She has good taste but I think it's a bit too big on her. I hope she forgets about this before she turns 16.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect gift for your daughter....let me wear it once, then put it in a safe deposit box until she is 35........ Based on how my daughter (19) treats her $500 iPhone, no way I would let her wear either of my PAMs!


----------



## GeeNoh

iam7head said:


> Luminor on OE rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic 
Where did you buy your strap? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Good old 24



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridley




----------



## WatchNRolla

Five Nine Zero today


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the 292....crappy iPhone pick, but shows the sandwich dial really well!


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempusfugitus

My first Panerai and a nice change from Rolex. Just had its once-a-week wind.


----------



## numbernine

Ammo for the afternoon. Love how a quick strap change can really change things up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

numbernine said:


> Ammo for the afternoon. Love how a quick strap change can really change things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this and do you have shots showing the strap details? I like the color from what I can see. The watch is nice too.


----------



## numbernine

dbtong said:


> What strap is this and do you have shots showing the strap details? I like the color from what I can see. The watch is nice too.


Right on, it's a Spanish Nero ammo strap. Here's a couple more pics. It's a tougher/thicker leather than I normally wear, but is breaking in nicely.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

3Eight0



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jrsdad




----------



## dmmai

Had this jewel for about three weeks now, still keeping my wrist company.
Just can't seem to trade it out for any of my others yet. 
*PAM 564 Titanium*


----------



## Spunwell

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## JonS1967

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So hot! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

JonS1967 said:


> So hot! Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PAM 422.


----------



## Maddog1970

Canada post u r killing me.....292 still on the factory wheels!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Still my humble and good old 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

In hindsight I should have waited a few months before adding PAM#2 to my watch box, as my 000 is suffering at the hands of the 292!


----------



## waikeekee

@Spunwell

I am sorry for your lost. It saddens me to hear such bad news and it is a terrifying feel. I surely hope it doesn't happen to me. I hope you will be able to recover the watches.

When I travel, I always cover myself with a travel insurance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

waikeekee said:


> @Spunwell
> 
> I am sorry for your lost. It saddens me to hear such bad news and it is a terrifying feel. I surely hope it doesn't happen to me. I hope you will be able to recover the watches.
> 
> When I travel, I always cover myself with a travel insurance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend, travel insurance would have been a good idea it just never occurred to me. Our trip was a short weekend deal really spur of the moment so not much time to plan for the worst.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11100122
> View attachment 11100146


Looking sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

441


----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11100122
> View attachment 11100146


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11100146


This strap is gorgeous - do you mind sharing what it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

I finally get to post here!! A basic 112 - and I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

DieSkim said:


> 441











Now that my friend, is a jaw droppingly gorgeous watch!

What model number is that?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Big boy Three1Two



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


No FN way Jason! That's some dirt bag shyt. I will keep my eyes out 4 you. I'm also on another forum & If you don't mind I will copy & post there in your behalf. I'm so sorry to hear this, they got some nice 1s .My sympathies my friend 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Synequano

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 11111714
> 
> 
> Now that my friend, is a jaw droppingly gorgeous watch!
> 
> What model number is that?


441 is the model number,it's a luminor 1950 gmt ceramica










There's also 438,the same watch with blackened movt and ceramic bracelet


----------



## watchdaddy1

omega1300 said:


> I finally get to post here!! A basic 112 - and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations base is ace

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## omega1300

watchdaddy1 said:


> Congratulations base is ace
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you Sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My zerozerozero has pushed the 292 off today!


----------



## rockmastermike

Maddog1970 said:


> My zerozerozero has pushed the 292 off today!
> 
> View attachment 11113098


Well since you're done with the 292 just send it my way so it gets worn 
Seriously though, great set up on your 000


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> No FN way Jason! That's some dirt bag shyt. I will keep my eyes out 4 you. I'm also on another forum & If you don't mind I will copy & post there in your behalf. I'm so sorry to hear this, they got some nice 1s .My sympathies my friend
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks for the kind words William. Yes please disseminate the information to anywhere that might be helpful.


----------



## Matt C

omega1300 said:


> This strap is gorgeous - do you mind sharing what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM Gold Alligator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for the kind words William. Yes please disseminate the information to anywhere that might be helpful.


already did my friend 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

omega1300 said:


> This strap is gorgeous - do you mind sharing what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the OEM croc the 88 came on, and I love the combo so as they say, if it ain't broke........


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for the kind words William. Yes please disseminate the information to anywhere that might be helpful.


did you contact all the pawn shops in the area and tell them to keep an eye out with those serial numbers those are pretty unique watches

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt you have a stunning collection 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## omega1300

bigclive2011 said:


> Its the OEM croc the 88 came on, and I love the combo so as they say, if it ain't broke........


It's a stunner for sure - that color is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

watchdaddy1 said:


> Matt you have a stunning collection
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

rockmastermike said:


> Well since you're done with the 292 just send it my way so it gets worn
> Seriously though, great set up on your 000


2nd of 2 new straps I got from Timepiecerepublic on the bay.......very nice straps, for $28...super fast shipping...came with tubes as well.....no offense to Panatime, as they have some great product, but these are super good value for the quality you get!


----------



## Maddog1970

rockmastermike said:


> Well since you're done with the 292 just send it my way so it gets worn
> Seriously though, great set up on your 000


A gracious offer, but will pass!


----------



## iam7head

GeeNoh said:


> Classic
> Where did you buy your strap? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, thats the OEM rubber strap. They made that in this style as well as the accordion style. 26/22mm oem pin buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Testing red Camo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Testing red Camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put on a red strap on my PAM 388 a couple of times a year.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Looking like a nasty day of desk diving today, so switched some green rubber onto my 000....


----------



## DieSkim

Maddog1970 said:


> DieSkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 441
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11111714&d=1488989919"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Now that my friend, is a jaw droppingly gorgeous watch!
> 
> What model number is that?
Click to expand...

441 on Gunny canvas


----------



## Maddog1970

Canada post came thru eventually...new strap on my 292....


----------



## bert69




----------



## rockmastermike

Van Gogh Panerai


----------



## waikeekee

Today's shots and it is still my reliable 24



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF boys and girls!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> TGIF boys and girls!
> 
> View attachment 11134458


For me, the strap makes that watch. Well played.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> For me, the strap makes that watch. Well played.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


thanks man, I kinda agree...I got 2 other 26mm straps from Panatime, and will try them on at some point, but this one just REALLY compliments the watch.

i think I understand why Panerai originally went with a black leather strap, trying to keep it understated, but the tan strap transforms it and vaults it to another level IMHO


----------



## rockmastermike

Maddog1970 said:


> TGIF boys and girls!
> 
> View attachment 11134458


Is that 26 or 27?


----------



## ajn3323

Has the weekend begun yet? Cuz I'm ready for it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

rockmastermike said:


> Is that 26 or 27?


That's 292,the case is made of ceramic as opposed to 26 and 28 that are made of SS coated with PVD


----------



## rockmastermike

sorry , I meant 26mm or 27mm strap


----------



## Maddog1970

rockmastermike said:


> sorry , I meant 26mm or 27mm strap


26mm loco tan strap from Panatime......had issues finding 27mm, and the consensus was that 26mm would work.

And as u can see, the strap fits perfectly, with no rubbing on the case, and not noticeably a 26mm!


----------



## rockmastermike

Maddog1970 said:


> 26mm loco tan strap from Panatime......had issues finding 27mm, and the consensus was that 26mm would work.
> 
> And as u can see, the strap fits perfectly, with no rubbing on the case, and not noticeably a 26mm!


1000% Agree!
Thanks


----------



## Synequano

Some people actually use 28mm strap for radiomir...so it covers almost the whole wire lugs,tried it once with a strap I borrowed from 341,too stiff and wide for my taste....


----------



## Armidoro

Have a great weekend you all!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Synequano said:


> Some people actually use 28mm strap for radiomir...so it covers almost the whole wire lugs,tried it once with a strap I borrowed from 341,too stiff and wide for my taste....


I have occassionally used a 24mm instead of a 22mm, but only on watches with conventional lugs and spring bars......I would think twice before going 26mm on my 24mm 000 so as not to stress the threads, and would absolutely not go 28mm on my 292 for fear of popping the strap wire right outta the case!

noooo, 26mm works perfectly!


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 for a night out










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GeeNoh

Again with these two  ⌚









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00tiek

My 312 says hi again.


----------



## Matt C

Good old 88 strap change today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Today a 425 SLC tribute on its original unfinished leather strap!!

But today I am gonna have another bash at those infernal screws, and hopefully without destroying the case end up changing the strap!!















Wish me luck!! Might need to borrow some less sausage like fingers )


----------



## bigclive2011

Success!!!! And she now lives on one of Peter Gunny's finest!!

But only after I invented a whole new raft of words to describe the Radiomirs micro screws!!

And to Mr Bonati should by any chance you lurk on this forum, whilst we appreciate your desire to stay true to the DNA of the early divers watches, is there any way you could just fit quick change buttons to the Radiomir?? PLEASE.


----------



## MrButterman

watchdaddy1 said:


> 176 for a night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


watchdaddy1 looking for a similarly stitched strap, where did you pick that one up?


----------



## watchdaddy1

MrButterman said:


> watchdaddy1 looking for a similarly stitched strap, where did you pick that one up?


it's a Di Stefano aka Simona

Brown Saddle strap w/ Bronze buckle

if interested shoot me a pm it rarely gets worn. $100.00

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhikhar

617 for today


----------



## pepepatryk

Zhikhar said:


> 617 for today


Beautiful watch !


----------



## Tony A.H

California Dreamin'.. wish i were there right now (a Blizzard heading our way tomorrow ).
though , enjoying the 249 for time being.


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11155434
> View attachment 11155442
> 
> 
> Success!!!! And she now lives on one of Peter Gunny's finest!!
> 
> But only after I invented a whole new raft of words to describe the Radiomirs micro screws!!
> 
> And to Mr Bonati should by any chance you lurk on this forum, whilst we appreciate your desire to stay true to the DNA of the early divers watches, is there any way you could just fit quick change buttons to the Radiomir?? PLEASE.


Bigclive - Man U r killing me with your PAMs!....either I am now delusional, or that's at least 2 pig dials you have!....so nice!


----------



## Maddog1970

And the trusty triple zero for me today!


----------



## bigclive2011

Maddog1970 said:


> Bigclive - Man U r killing me with your PAMs!....either I am now delusional, or that's at least 2 pig dials you have!....so nice!


No only the 425, just goes to show that a quick (Or dead slow and fiddly in the case of a Radiomir!!) strap change can give you a new watch!!

One of the joys of Panerai ownership.


----------



## sp1145




----------



## webicons

I keep on repeating the mantra "one is enough" but you guys are killing me!










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Webicons

Come on, who told you one Panerai is enough??

Thats like saying you only need the OEM strap!!

You need at least 3 Pams per 50 straps!!


----------



## Maddog1970

webicons said:


> I keep on repeating the mantra "one is enough" but you guys are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Two should be enough, but I keep looking!


----------



## Maddog1970

Again today....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

I kept saying two are enough,three are enough...then I ended up with this:










And a bit more...(yup,my two 2011 destros aren't even in that picture...)


----------



## Maddog1970

Following on from the "one should be enough...."........I have just listed 4 less used watches from my collection in the bay, to raise funds for perhaps my 3rd Panerai....

on an unrelated (ish) note, I think Bigclive should be banned from posting pictures for at least 2 months while I save up my pennies - he is making my wallet cry!

-------------

seriously nice collection of PAMs there Bigclive!


----------



## Maddog1970

Synequano said:


> I kept saying two are enough,three are enough...then I ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit more...(yup,my two 2011 destros aren't even in that picture...)


Oh my god!

i see ur 292, is that a 441 Ceramic GMT in there as well?


----------



## webicons

I sense a theme in Synequano collection. The man knows what he likes.


Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> Again today....
> View attachment 11179338


I agree with everyone - that strap works perfectly with that watch. I've been checking out Panatime since you mentioned them, but their selection of "XL/longer" straps is much more limited unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That is one sweet collection!!

Think I know what your answer was to " Would you ever buy a Panerai?"


----------



## Synequano

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> i see ur 292, is that a 441 Ceramic GMT in there as well?


Yes,I have 292 and 441,funny thing is I almost sold my 292 when I got the 441 but then I decided to keep them since they're simply different and I actually had no other Radiomir before I added 339 in my collection...

Yup,most of the smaller radiomirs that I posted before are actually belong to my mom's collection....


----------



## Maddog1970

That 441 is amazing....it has vaulted to the top of my list for my next Panerai.....I really love the non traditional case materials, ceramic and carbon, the coatings PVD and DLC......

so for the 441:

ceramic - check
crown guard - check
coventional Panerai screw lugs - check
small seconds - check
sandwich dial - check

yup, love it...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GVC

Old School 112


----------



## rockmastermike

SOTC - rotating these two


----------



## waikeekee

The daily beater 24



















Had dinner with the wife - 48










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

My 510


----------



## bigclive2011

WKK, that is quite some "Beater"!!

Mine is a 10 year old £100 Seiko diver!!


----------



## numbernine

510 on a new Bakeka today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> WKK, that is quite some "Beater"!!
> 
> Mine is a 10 year old £100 Seiko diver!!


Ahh,,,,,,but i don't have a Seiko, you win again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> WKK, that is quite some "Beater"!!
> 
> Mine is a 10 year old £100 Seiko diver!!


Agreed, some beater......mine would currently be my Orient Mforce


----------



## Maddog1970

000 today


----------



## Maddog1970

waikeekee said:


> The daily beater 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had dinner with the wife - 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i know, who about we trade beaters?

mine is a $200 Orient.....but hey, a beater is a beater, right?


----------



## Maddog1970

Maddog1970 said:


> Agreed, some beater......mine would currently be my Orient Mforce


Just sold the Orient, so would likely be the Suunto or A Tissot taking on the beater duties now..


----------



## MrButterman

Working from home today. Love how the 572 fits nicely under the loose cuff.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief

Lunch at Lamborghini at Geneva with a special watch and car


----------



## jdog19

jaychief said:


> View attachment 11191202
> 
> Lunch at Lamborghini at Geneva with a special watch and car


Does it get any better than that?


----------



## William LaRoque

Wearing the 312 today!
​


----------



## waikeekee

Nothing else to show but 24, hope I am not making this thread boring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

Loving my first Panerai, PAM210





Didn't take long to pull in a massive strap haul. Let the games begin


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Blimey Fordy you are cracking on with the strap addiction!!

Great Rad as well.


----------



## bigclive2011

And to to carry on with the Subby theme, today my Titanium on a canvas strap with one of my favourite buckles.


----------



## Maddog1970

Back to being boring today....on the 292.....still have not had the balls to switch the strap out for one of the others I got from Panatime.....maybe next week.....








Playing with my iPad camera settings again!







And what is still one of my fave views of the 292, When you see the sandwich dial just appearing...


----------



## jwillee

Spring is nearly upon us! My Adriatic fig tree already setting fruit

111 on a sunny day in Northern Cali!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11201466
> View attachment 11201474
> View attachment 11201482
> 
> 
> And to to carry on with the Subby theme, today my Titanium on a canvas strap with one of my favourite buckles.


Clive, I love this canvas strap, who makes it? Is it DrunkArt? If so is he still making them?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 on green canvas




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> Agreed, some beater......mine would currently be my Orient Mforce


Mine is an Orient Mako

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Back to being boring today....on the 292.....still have not had the balls to switch the strap out for one of the others I got from Panatime.....maybe next week.....
> 
> View attachment 11201826
> 
> Playing with my iPad camera settings again!
> View attachment 11201834
> 
> And what is still one of my fave views of the 292, When you see the sandwich dial just appearing...
> View attachment 11201874


A perfect strap for that watch. Well done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero today....TGIF!


----------



## waikeekee

Tommywine0 said:


> Clive, I love this canvas strap, who makes it? Is it DrunkArt? If so is he still making them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am guessing the strap is from Jose Maria Aguilar. My too, is from JMA so Spain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

waikeekee said:


> I am guessing the strap is from Jose Maria Aguilar. My too, is from JMA so Spain.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Spot on, have several from him, great quality at a really good price.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on another one from him.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeeNoh

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Spot on, have several from him, great quality at a really good price.


Not only the quality is good but his prices are very reasonable. Not trying to compare but I have one colour each, some even double. Really love them, especially in this part of the world. So humid and what is better than cotton where you are able to wash it after wear.
































































You can customize the stitching style and thread colour too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six

This wasn't today per say but I was wearing a suit so close enough...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00tiek

312 on Toshi strap..


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

320 on home made custard yellow rough edge...










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Dog and matching watch watching match...


----------



## bigclive2011

Is that an 8 day spring-er??

See what I did there?? )


----------



## Tempusfugitus

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that an 8 day spring-er??
> 
> See what I did there?? )


That is sharp!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh yes I did...strap change for my 292....see the strap thread for the story!


----------



## Schussnik

An evening, the London tube...and a lovely Panerai b-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MrButterman

Surveying the results of an early week of spring followed by a snow storm. But I must say the reflection of the blue sky on the dial is pretty spectacular.


----------



## bigclive2011

About as close as I can get to a vintage Panerai.


----------



## Oscar888

My first post here at Watch U Seek. And my favorite watch seems appropriate--a PAM320


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome to WUS, and to the small but enthusiastic Panerai Forum.

Great watch, and keep those pics coming!!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shades372

My 372










Galaxy S7


----------



## waikeekee

Shades372 said:


> My 372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy S7


It is so beautiful, brand new? S series? Sapphire crystal instead of the usual plexi-glass?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

waikeekee said:


> It is so beautiful, brand new? S series? Sapphire crystal instead of the usual plexi-glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!!!
No my friend....That's pure sexy plexi, p series 2013

Galaxy S7


----------



## waikeekee

@Shades372

Wow! You have taken really great care of your watch. Nice straps too if I may add. The straps from the other thread but not the black. Perhaps, dark grey would be better or may I suggest green army canvas. Just my two cents worth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

waikeekee said:


> @Shades372
> 
> Wow! You have taken really great care of your watch. Nice straps too if I may add. The straps from the other thread but not the black. Perhaps, dark grey would be better or may I suggest green army canvas. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, Its very easy to keep this watch clean looking with a cape cod cloth for the case and polywatch for he plexiglass. Funny you mentioned that because I have green, blue, and beige canvas straps on order as we speak

Galaxy S7


----------



## MrButterman

Shades372 said:


> Thanks, Its very easy to keep this watch clean looking with a cape cod cloth for the case and polywatch for he plexiglass. Funny you mentioned that because I have green, blue, and beige canvas straps on order as we speak
> 
> Galaxy S7


Where have you ordered your canvas straps from?


----------



## Shades372

MrButterman said:


> Where have you ordered your canvas straps from?


Etsy, from CBStraps...A guy named Jose Maria Aguilar makes them.

Galaxy S7


----------



## waikeekee

waikeekee said:


> Not only the quality is good but his prices are very reasonable. Not trying to compare but I have one colour each, some even double. Really love them, especially in this part of the world. So humid and what is better than cotton where you are able to wash it after wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can customize the stitching style and thread colour too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





MrButterman said:


> Where have you ordered your canvas straps from?


Yes, you can also find Jose Maria Aguilar on Facebook too. Above, my own post. His workmanship is ok and could be better. I have canvas from a Turkish guy, can't remember his name. Just as good as JMA however, the best so far that I have seen is Micah of Vintager. Combat straps make some too but are a bit exotic. Here are some straps from Micah.











































































Shades372 said:


> Etsy, from CBStraps...A guy named Jose Maria Aguilar makes them.
> 
> Galaxy S7


I have many colors if not all of his canvas straps. Canvas is my favorite material for straps now. From where I am from, hot and humid, canvas (100% cotton) makes it perfect as I am able to wash them. I simply throw the soiled straps into the washer along with my cloth and it is clean. Doesn't shrink or stretch.

Certain color like green, black and beige, I even ordered double.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

510 on dark blue alligator.









Sent from my tricorder using Tapatalk.


----------



## MrButterman

waikeekee said:


> Yes, you can also find Jose Maria Aguilar on Facebook too. Above, my own post. His workmanship is ok and could be better. I have canvas from a Turkish guy, can't remember his name. Just as good as JMA however, the best so far that I have seen is Micah of Vintager. Combat straps make some too but are a bit exotic. Here are some straps from Micah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many colors if not all of his canvas straps. Canvas is my favorite material for straps now. From where I am from, hot and humid, canvas (100% cotton) makes it perfect as I am able to wash them. I simply throw the soiled straps into the washer along with my cloth and it is clean. Doesn't shrink or stretch.
> 
> Certain color like green, black and beige, I even ordered double.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Waikeekee - thanks for the detailed run down and photos of your canvas straps. I was planning on ordering through Micah, as well, as his straps appear to be top notch, it is great to hear the same from an owner of a few.

Do you have any of his Dark American rolled canvas? Pictures online make them look almost gray, which I really like.


----------



## waikeekee

MrButterman said:


> Waikeekee - thanks for the detailed run down and photos of your canvas straps. I was planning on ordering through Micah, as well, as his straps appear to be top notch, it is great to hear the same from an owner of a few.
> 
> Do you have any of his Dark American rolled canvas? Pictures online make them look almost gray, which I really like.


Oh! That, yes, it look almost grey hence I did not order. From Micah, I have 6 out of his 8 canvas straps collection. The 2 that I don't have are the classic camouflage and the one you are asking. You have a "dress watch" of a PANERAI. Perhaps you might wanna try his leathers too. Many colors to choose from. Oh! Not only I have his canvas, I have a few of his unique Mauser ammo straps & 4 alligators too.

How is the P.4000 movement? I heard it is very accurate? Probably +2 seconds or less a day? I was suppose to get this 572 next month but it was not to be. Anyway, that's another story. If my works are as expected, I will probably get the 422 (MOV) is killing with his pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco

422 today


----------



## Shades372

waikeekee said:


> Yes, you can also find Jose Maria Aguilar on Facebook too. Above, my own post. His workmanship is ok and could be better. I have canvas from a Turkish guy, can't remember his name. Just as good as JMA however, the best so far that I have seen is Micah of Vintager. Combat straps make some too but are a bit exotic. Here are some straps from Micah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many colors if not all of his canvas straps. Canvas is my favorite material for straps now. From where I am from, hot and humid, canvas (100% cotton) makes it perfect as I am able to wash them. I simply throw the soiled straps into the washer along with my cloth and it is clean. Doesn't shrink or stretch.
> 
> Certain color like green, black and beige, I even ordered double.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah this will be my first set of canvas straps and i didn't want to pay a lot just in case in didn't like them. As for Micah straps, I think they are awesome...I had one of his Mauser straps, with mil spec green stitching for my 312. It got better and better with age even though they are already aged

Galaxy S7


----------



## MrButterman

waikeekee said:


> Oh! That, yes, it look almost grey hence I did not order. From Micah, I have 6 out of his 8 canvas straps collection. The 2 that I don't have are the classic camouflage and the one you are asking. You have a "dress watch" of a PANERAI. Perhaps you might wanna try his leathers too. Many colors to choose from. Oh! Not only I have his canvas, I have a few of his unique Mauser ammo straps & 4 alligators too.
> 
> How is the P.4000 movement? I heard it is very accurate? Probably +2 seconds or less a day? I was suppose to get this 572 next month but it was not to be. Anyway, that's another story. If my works are as expected, I will probably get the 422 (MOV) is killing with his pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I do agree that the 572 is a dressier model and was thinking a canvas strap might dress it down a little. I have definitely looked at his leather straps and will be picking one up sooner than later - currently pretty happy with the Di Stefano strap I just picked up.

As for the movement, I've been seeing roughly -2 a day after a little over a week. With the small seconds it's not too easy to see the minor difference until a few days pass. It seems to loose more as the power reserve runs down - following the only day I have not worn it since picking it up. Overall, very pleased with it.

Only thing I didn't expect was the slight noise from the micro-rotor - which my other automatics don't have. This was confirmed as pretty standard for the movement from another forum member.


----------



## waikeekee

Shades372 said:


> Yeah this will be my first set of canvas straps and i didn't want to pay a lot just in case in didn't like them. As for Micah straps, I think they are awesome...I had one of his Mauser straps, with mil spec green stitching for my 312. It got better and better with age even though they are already aged
> 
> Galaxy S7


Frankly, you should get a dark brown Ammo strap for the 372 regardless of the maker. Ammos' on 372/422/617/605/127 is an awesome combination. Hope you get the canvas from JMA soon. Can't wait to see them.



MrButterman said:


> Yes, I do agree that the 572 is a dressier model and was thinking a canvas strap might dress it down a little. I have definitely looked at his leather straps and will be picking one up sooner than later - currently pretty happy with the Di Stefano strap I just picked up.
> 
> As for the movement, I've been seeing roughly -2 a day after a little over a week. With the small seconds it's not too easy to see the minor difference until a few days pass. It seems to loose more as the power reserve runs down - following the only day I have not worn it since picking it up. Overall, very pleased with it.
> 
> Only thing I didn't expect was the slight noise from the micro-rotor - which my other automatics don't have. This was confirmed as pretty standard for the movement from another forum member.


How can you go wrong with Simona. Their straps are one of the best but I find the price is a bit overpriced. But still, you have to get one of Simona's. So many good to great makers, who to get from? There is Toshi, Greg Stevens, Maddog, Corrigia, Kyros and many in Asia.

Actually, I have been eyeing the 572 since it was released. It is very much what I want in a PANERAI. 3,6,9&12, the small seconds hand, sandwich dial, huge font, excellent luminous, automatic and most importantly the lugs size is 24 MM. I have many straps, in fact, all my straps are 24 because, presently, I only have 44 MM Pams'. This will save me a lot of dough if I get the 572 like yours. However, without the devise protecting the crown. I decided otherwise.

Like bigclive2011 here, I will be purchasing a new watch in, 13 days time. April 4 is the day. I have placed the order. All I need to do is go down to the AD and collect it. Unfortunately, it will not be a PANERAI 422. It is not even a Pam. So moving on if we are not talking about Pam in this thread.

My wrist shot contribution for today. Humble daily beater 24 while having simple man's morning chow.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

MrButterman said:


> As for the movement, I've been seeing roughly -2 a day after a little over a week. With the small seconds it's not too easy to see the minor difference until a few days pass. It seems to loose more as the power reserve runs down - following the only day I have not worn it since picking it up. Overall, very pleased with it.


Oh! Sorry that I forgot to mention. This is how I measure and monitor the accuracy of my watches. I use https://time.is

1) First, I synced my watch with the time of time.is
2) After more than 24 hours, it is better to take a picture so that you can see the difference if any

On March 1, I synced this EXP II Polar. I left it on a winder and wear it occasionally for a few hours to half a day. Because a watch will have different performance under different condition. So it is like this:










Result: The watch is almost +6 seconds since (22 days) March 1. So, IMHO, this Watch's accuracy is impeccable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrButterman

waikeekee said:


> Oh! Sorry that I forgot to mention. This is how I measure and monitor the accuracy of my watches. I use https://time.is
> 
> 1) First, I synced my watch with the time of time.is
> 2) After more than 24 hours, it is better to take a picture so that you can see the difference if any
> 
> On March 1, I synced this EXP II Polar. I left it on a winder and wear it occasionally for a few hours to half a day. Because a watch will have different performance under different condition. So it is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: The watch is almost +6 seconds since (22 days) March 1. So, IMHO, this Watch's accuracy is impeccable.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not a bad strategy at all. The photo helps. Nice suggestion.

Still with the small seconds dial being so small and the second hand itself taking up a good 2sec width at least, a variation between the day I set the watch and the following day (or the following day) is pretty small (and in reality pretty negligible). So it takes a few days before any change is really noticeable in any considerable way. (One thing I like about the experience with the 572 so far is that with the second hand not based on the center, I don't notice it as much which allows the face to maintain that more static look that makes the Base models so nice and simple.)

As you've noted, the only good way to do this accurately is over many days and with the use of division. As for the Exp II that is some pretty great accuracy.


----------



## MrButterman

waikeekee said:


> Frankly, you should get a dark brown Ammo strap for the 372 regardless of the maker. Ammos' on 372/422/617/605/127 is an awesome combination. Hope you get the canvas from JMA soon. Can't wait to see them.
> 
> How can you go wrong with Simona. Their straps are one of the best but I find the price is a bit overpriced. But still, you have to get one of Simona's. So many good to great makers, who to get from? There is Toshi, Greg Stevens, Maddog, Corrigia, Kyros and many in Asia.
> 
> Actually, I have been eyeing the 572 since it was released. It is very much what I want in a PANERAI. 3,6,9&12, the small seconds hand, sandwich dial, huge font, excellent luminous, automatic and most importantly the lugs size is 24 MM. I have many straps, in fact, all my straps are 24 because, presently, I only have 44 MM Pams'. This will save me a lot of dough if I get the 572 like yours. However, without the devise protecting the crown. I decided otherwise.
> 
> Like bigclive2011 here, I will be purchasing a new watch in, 13 days time. April 4 is the day. I have placed the order. All I need to do is go down to the AD and collect it. Unfortunately, it will not be a PANERAI 422. It is not even a Pam. So moving on if we are not talking about Pam in this thread.
> 
> My wrist shot contribution for today. Humble daily beater 24 while having simple man's morning chow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new (soon to be) pick up.


----------



## bigclive2011

WKK you have some mean straps!! And JMA is the man, I have quite a few of his and they are great value!!

Today my 88 is on a Toshi saddle leather for a change.















Dont you just love quick change buttons!!


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> WKK you have some mean straps!! And JMA is the man, I have quite a few of his and they are great value!!
> 
> Dont you just love quick change buttons!!


Yes, agree with you that his straps are great value for money. Worth every cent spent. His reaction is quite prompt too.

Found these pictures hanging around my picture library, thought I'd share with you.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

One day soon she will be mine )


----------



## Maddog1970

This combo today


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oscar888




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Will be wearing for the next 9 days. Fully wind it last night.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omegawatchgirl

PAM 24


----------



## 2500M_Sub

2500 meter Sub today.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjvd21

438 Tuttonero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

000 on new Gunny....


----------



## waikeekee

562



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Great strap Maddog!!

What Gunny is that? Is it a Caitlan 4??


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

carlwilliamssr said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Carl, welcome to the Panerai forum.


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes indeed, and great watch!!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## UberDave

Gloomy day in Chicago... 524


----------



## bigclive2011

The blue on that hand just pops!!

Marvellous.


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon change up to 000


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

Maker called this colour: Classic Tan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

WatchNRolla said:


>


Lovin' that strap Rolla. Where's it from?


----------



## WatchNRolla

knightRider said:


> Lovin' that strap Rolla. Where's it from?


Corrigia.

They make great stuff


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tdizle

312 with strapsmith prototype nose art strap.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Fiver today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Waiting at airport for a flight to Vegas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt C

577 lume shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

Here´s mine today


----------



## bigclive2011

Base as base can get.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty 000 on gunny for me today....got my Toshi strap order confirmed, just have to wait until the end of April....good job I am a patient man!

NOT!


----------



## bigclive2011

It will be worth the wait, Rich makes fantastic straps.

I have one on order for the new Rad, due about the same time as yours, this time I have gone for the Vintage Stag.


----------



## stockae92

Another zero on Gunny


----------



## waikeekee

Still the 562 but mounted on brown canvas by Micah



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> It will be worth the wait, Rich makes fantastic straps.
> 
> I have one on order for the new Rad, due about the same time as yours, this time I have gone for the Vintage Stag.


I choose the Glacier after almost 2 hours of churning thru his site!....there are SO MANY beautiful straps on there!
the Glacier appealed as I like the idea of the brown showing thru as the strap ages!

i have a SD Tuna showing tomorrow, and will probably surfing Toshi looking for that perfect strap!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Home made padded strap.

Question: how robust is the quick change mechanism? Do I have to baby it to get a lifetime of use? Has it failed on anyone here?


----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Home made padded strap.
> 
> Question: how robust is the quick change mechanism? Do I have to baby it to get a lifetime of use? Has it failed on anyone here?


Really like the one - great color! Good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Have been using the quick change buttons for years with no probs.

Trick is to only depress the button enough to release the bar, that way you won't over depress, which I think long term could lead to a failure.

Great system though, makes a strap change a real breeze, and encourages you to rotate your straps more often.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carducci

numbernine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VeryNicePicture:-!


----------



## webicons

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11330858
> View attachment 11330866


Yeah - makes it a little too easy to change. It adds few minutes to my morning routine trying to figure out what to wear .

Love that strap combination - juxtaposition between shiny and new with worn and vintage.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## Whiskeydevil

Throwing my 112 into the mix


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Wore this today. As comfortable as the straps are on a panerai I still prefer a bracelet. I don't mind the weight and as far as look I would say straps look better. Comfort wise though I still like bracelet and will continue to get straps for different looks. This one though isn't the worst.










Sent from my tricorder using Tapatalk.


----------



## William LaRoque

Strapped the Textile on the 312 this evening
​


----------



## Armidoro

Have this beauty on today!



Have some new straps arriving this week so will post some new combo's soon


----------



## bigclive2011

JMA canvas on the Subby.


----------



## Tony A.H

the Beautiful Mysterious Aura around her makes me fall all over in love with her every time i wear it.



i never get tired of it.


----------



## bigclive2011

One of the best without a doubt!!

And on its OEM as well.


----------



## webicons

Tony A.H said:


> the Beautiful Mysterious Aura around her makes me fall all over in love with her every time i wear it.
> i never get tired of it.


That buckle should be in by Friday along with a few different ones! Can't wait. Too bad that they're all sold out now.

Got the last one and he has no idea if they will make them again. Hmmm, now which strap to put it on...

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## MOV

Out of my suit for a little more casual evening calls for a change of my watch as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Finished up on the latest for the 320 out of Crazy Horse. Many thanks to Tony A.H for helping me get these awesome buckles.



















The little manned torpedo actually has mini spring loaded ball catches so it won't pop out. Talk about over engineering. Will probably take a grinder to smooth out the edges but they are great overall.










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Finished up on the latest for the 320 out of Crazy Horse. Many thanks to Tony A.H for helping me get these awesome buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little manned torpedo actually has mini spring loaded ball catches so it won't pop out. Talk about over engineering. Will probably take a grinder to smooth out the edges but they are great overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Love that strap and those buckles. My favorite strap you've made thus far I think.

And those buckles are so cool! May have to start trying to track some down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tom_ZG

111


----------



## Tony A.H

webicons said:


> That buckle should be in by Friday along with a few different ones! Can't wait. Too bad that they're all sold out now. Got the last one and he has no idea if they will make them again. Hmmm, now which strap to put it on... Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


 wish i had discovered it earlier. but i'm sure you can find them from different suppliers. price may vary as you know but still a lot of buckle for the money imo.. 
as for straps? anything goes Well with it b-) :-!.


----------



## Maddog1970

Back to the 292 today...


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Back to the 292 today...
> 
> View attachment 11352082


I just love that watch/ strap combination!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

Pam 112 today - first strap change to the factory rubber - very comfortable!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I think the OEM Panerai rubber straps are superbly comfortable!!

And give the watch a mean and moody diver look.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hbr245b

My PAM111 is a bit tight under the cuff

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Been a daily for awhile now...I missed my PAM356 and picked up a PAM602 as any of the Daylight series are becoming hard to find.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Shades372

217 what a beauty

Galaxy S7


----------



## MOV

Where is bigclive hiding these days? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wlover




----------



## bigclive2011

I'm here!!









Been busy making my own straps!!









Think im getting the hang of it??


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> View attachment 11373402
> 
> 
> Been busy making my own straps!!
> 
> View attachment 11373418
> 
> 
> Think im getting the hang of it??


Thought we were going to have to send out the search team for you! .

Congrats on the straps. Keep us all in the loop, please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Shades372

372 on kyros today









Galaxy S7


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Happy Saturday


----------



## Mezeno

Just picked up this grail today. 2006 PAM 00061 OOR limited edition of 80. Heck of a first Panerai purchase for me.


----------



## MOV

Mezeno said:


> Just picked up this grail today. 2006 PAM 00061 OOR limited edition of 80. Heck of a first Panerai purchase for me.
> View attachment 11377826
> 
> View attachment 11377842


Congratulations on such a great purchase and welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mich3l

Off to celebrate birthday with the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVC

Tried on my PAM on a NATO strap today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno

MOV said:


> Congratulations on such a great purchase and welcome to the club!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011

Sure is an impressive first PAM!!

Welcome, and keep those pics coming.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

Got this on again










Galaxy S7


----------



## watchdaddy1

I know,I know it's not a Pam but wanted to share with my Paneristi peeps my newest addition, I know a lot of you don't post on any of the other threads.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Shades372

watchdaddy1 said:


> I know,I know it's not a Pam but wanted to share with my Paneristi peeps my newest addition, I know a lot of you don't post on any of the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Beautiful Zenith you got there bro

Galaxy S7


----------



## MOV

Shades372 said:


> Beautiful Zenith you got there bro
> 
> Galaxy S7


Sweet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Love that zenith....perhaps post to my thread - what non panerai are u wearing?.....


----------



## Maddog1970

292 on Assolutamente.


----------



## William LaRoque

PAM 312 on Rob Montana Gucci
​


----------



## MOV

William LaRoque said:


> PAM 312 on Rob Montana Gucci
> ​


Would love to see more of the strap, please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Great El Primero Will!!

Love the different colours on the dial, makes for a very interesting watch!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Today possibly my favourite PAM??

But we will wait and see if the 671 ever materialises, then no contest!!


----------



## Armidoro

Got some new straps today!! Will post pics later


----------



## heartdoctor

Just arrived! New shoes for my 1312! Crazy Horse Tobacco Brown Strap!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

That is a nice strap!

sent from Moto Z


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

Just got my 123 back today after being service by Hal Martin's in Houston, TX. She sparkles like new.


----------



## MOV

sicsemperperplexus said:


> Just got my 123 back today after being service by Hal Martin's in Houston, TX. She sparkles like new.
> 
> View attachment 11396874


Nice. Is this a service company you have used before?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that daylight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

watchdaddy1 said:


> I know,I know it's not a Pam but wanted to share with my Paneristi peeps my newest addition, I know a lot of you don't post on any of the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Congrats!! Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

I've purchased watch straps from them before. This was my first time having them service a watch.


----------



## ramanb1




----------



## lorsban

My one and only:










On Hirsch "leather-look" rubber.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ChronGo

Maddog1970 said:


> 292 on Assolutamente.
> 
> View attachment 11390978


I have this one on order to supplement my 351 -- how do you like it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo

heartdoctor said:


> Just arrived! New shoes for my 1312! Crazy Horse Tobacco Brown Strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be a late arriver here, so apologies if it's already covered: where did you get that strap? I have 351 now and a 292 on order -- replaced strap on 351 but wondering if there is a "preferred" place for pam straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamsie




----------



## Tdizle

Looks like some straps floating in the water


----------



## ChronGo

Whys everyone staring at me? Just takin a pic of my wrist at a board meeting. Nothing strange here 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Probably cos the meeting started at 130, and you are late buddy!!


----------



## ChronGo

bigclive2011 said:


> Probably cos the meeting started at 130, and you are late buddy!!


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo

crf said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People are in here.... I think... or I'm going crazy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Um, my last new strap for the 292.....dark brown, with white/cream stitching, from time piece republic, on thE bay....$30!...incredible value for an Assolutamente strap, and prob the joint fave of the ones I have got for this watch, next to the tan one from Panatime.









Panerai ai tang fits also!
more pics over on the strap thread..


----------



## Shades372

Wearing this today on a rainy day in Toronto










Galaxy S7


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

Back to the 112 today! Really hoping my new straps show up someday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

088 on Gunny Caitlin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgc05

104 getting ready for some spring powder


----------



## William LaRoque

PAM 312 on Italian leather camo.
​


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the last couple of days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## ridley




----------



## chinguelmike




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Had this on today in sunny London



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I keep thinking about that one ever since I tried it on in Vegas a few years ago.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## UberDave

524









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo

292 on a new strap 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

510 on a Gunny Chocolate Fudge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GeeNoh

blessed palm Sunday everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

On the grey leather nato


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11455250
> View attachment 11455258


I want to be bigclive when I grow up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

372 wearing a JMA distressed ammo leather.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

After a weekend of Seiko and others, back on my 292......ahhhhhhhhhhh...







Put my gunny back on my 000 in preparation for wearing that tomorrow....


----------



## Maddog1970

And a close up you say.....


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11464978
> 
> 
> 372 wearing a JMA distressed ammo leather.


Looks killer!


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks, think it is my fave PAM, 671 still in absence!!


----------



## Tdizle

Hanging out with my Shadow


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Maddog1970

000 was pleased to see me this morning!


----------



## Maddog1970

And yes, that is my blood on the crown!
only just noticed it!
i have a cut on my thumb from mountain biking, and I guess the crown rubbed on it, and now my 000 has my DNA on it!


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> And yes, that is my blood on the crown!
> only just noticed it!
> i have a cut on my thumb from mountain biking, and I guess the crown rubbed on it, and now my 000 has my DNA on it!
> 
> View attachment 11478546


Dang! You're secretly Rambo aren't you? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

omega1300 said:


> Dang! You're secretly Rambo aren't you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my wife has referred to me variously as:
- big idiot
- stupid fool
- arsehole (notice the correct spelling)
and
- you idiot, you're not 25 anymore, why would you do that?

Rambo? No.......not even close....


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> my wife has referred to me variously as:
> - big idiot
> - stupid fool
> - arsehole (notice the correct spelling)
> and
> - you idiot, you're not 25 anymore, why would you do that?
> 
> Rambo? No.......not even close....


All very endearing terms!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shades372

Got this one on today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## William LaRoque

Luminor 312 on Louis Vuitton canvas
​


----------



## GeeNoh

Back on brown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

William LaRoque said:


> Luminor 312 on Louis Vuitton canvas
> ​


William, how do you like your LV strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


beautiful watch.....love it with that strap!


----------



## numbernine

Back to the 510 today. Surprisingly I happened to be in a GVC this morning with someone else from work who was wearing a PAM-totally derailed the meeting for a bit as we chatted about it. Very cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

292 today, back on the tan Panatime....


----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## omega1300

112 on the vintage mustard Bosphorus. Probably wear it the rest of the week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Combat straps midnight blue gator with green lining


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

MOV said:


> William, how do you like your LV strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I like it. I have several of them as a matter of fact! My wife thinks I'm nuts. I have more LV canvas colors than she currently has! Of course the straps are a lot smaller and much cheaper!


----------



## MOV

William LaRoque said:


> I like it. I have several of them as a matter of fact! My wife thinks I'm nuts. I have more LV canvas colors than she currently has! Of course the straps are a lot smaller and much cheaper!


Thank you for the reply. I ordered my first about two weeks ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see more of the strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

320 with Sengia Straps










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## omega1300

Casual Friday Panerai pocket shot! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog19

Tdizle said:


> Combat straps midnight blue gator with green lining


Very cool!


----------



## Maddog1970

rockmastermike said:


>


green is starting to call to me for my 292 also.......will wait and see how I like the Toshi strap I have incoming before I decide on what I get and who from......

looks great btw...


----------



## rockmastermike

Maddog1970 said:


> green is starting to call to me for my 292 also.......will wait and see how I like the Toshi strap I have incoming before I decide on what I get and who from......
> 
> looks great btw...


Thanks! This one is from Simplea Straps (he posts his straps often in the FS forum)
Have a great weekend
RMM


----------



## Matt C

422 on OEM honey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Matt C said:


> 422 on OEM honey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM 422 are very special IMHO!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Would love to see more of the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Let me try to take few more shots ! Good day !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> Beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Maddog1970 said:


> 292 today, back on the tan Panatime....
> 
> View attachment 11500050


Hello

Nice strap ! May I know from which maker ? 
Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Gorgeous watch ,great strap !


----------



## jazzbach

Rad day...


----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice strap ! May I know from which maker ?
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ridley

112 on Kyros.

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## pepcr1

422 on an Assolutamente


----------



## Armidoro

Had this on today in sunny Bournemouth!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

pepcr1 said:


> 422 on an Assolutamente


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

ridley said:


> 112 on Kyros.


Nice. Loving my Kyros 74.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

BKCM said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice strap ! May I know from which maker ?
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


26mm tan Panatime, from um, Panatime......sorry, but don't remeber the exact names, but can be found on the Panatime website

update - looking at the website, it's the "distressed saddle with black stitching"


----------



## nupicasso

Joined the club today. 

I couldn't be happier with this beautiful piece.


----------



## jazzbach

nupicasso said:


> Joined the club today.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this beautiful piece.


Congrats! And nice Pam


----------



## Synequano

Been wearing this throughout easter triduum


----------



## BKCM

Maddog1970 said:


> 26mm tan Panatime, from um, Panatime......sorry, but don't remeber the exact names, but can be found on the Panatime website
> 
> update - looking at the website, it's the "distressed saddle with black stitching"


Thank you bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

My 233 on Martu vintage strap.


----------



## waikeekee

Gelato anyone? Such a hot day here today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> Gelato anyone? Such a hot day here today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panerai + Gelaro, how Italian! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

@MOV

Hahaha,,, you are right. Can't resist a gelato, especially if they have pistachio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an awesome piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Matt C said:


> This is an awesome piece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, and the strap looks perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrButterman

572 - my one and only


----------



## Matt C

P.4000 is a nice movement as well, that one wears so nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Maddog1970

000 on PG Caitlin 4


----------



## jmuskin

Happy Easter from a 590Q









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

422 on oem rubber under a waterfall!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw5000c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Matt C said:


> This is an awesome piece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice combo!

would look great on my 292!

brand and where from if you don't mind......?


----------



## Maddog1970

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets try that with the actual watch this time!

real nice combo!

strap brand and from where if you don't mind?
would look great on my 292.....been thinking about a green strap....


----------



## waikeekee

320 on a Mauser strap by Micah




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Would love to see more of the strap.
> 
> Here's a better view of this strap !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> This is an awesome piece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Maddog1970 said:


> Lets try that with the actual watch this time!
> 
> real nice combo!
> 
> strap brand and from where if you don't mind?
> would look great on my 292.....been thinking about a green strap....


Hi

This strap is a gift .. so really dunno where it's from ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sacsha007

My daily watch









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

112


----------



## jjvd21

177 on vintage suede by Schofield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007

Some office photoshoot









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

176 on canvas at the movies @@ F8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

232 on a home made gator strap and modified buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## waikeekee

Visiting our temple this evening.










Nowadays, these sales people have no passion in their work. How can they have made such a simple and fundamental mistake by displaying the watch upside down? It is really funny.










Furthermore, it is on their main window display. Hope I didn't get anyone in trouble. Also hoping all will see the humor in this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Went into the boutique to try on 422 and others at the same time.



















The 422 is really nice. Looking forward to ataining it in a few months time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

waikeekee said:


> Visiting our temple this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays, these sales people have no passion in their work. How can they have made such a simple and fundamental mistake by displaying the watch upside down? It is really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, it is on their main window display. Hope I didn't get anyone in trouble. Also hoping all will see the humor in this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow....kind of great and kind of sad....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

one word:
PERFECTION :-! b-) ..



BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> Went into the boutique to try on 422 and others at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 422 is really nice. Looking forward to ataining it in a few months time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I wear mine the more I love the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> The more I wear mine the more I love the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


This evening, it was actually a small gathering of about 9 guys. I have the fortune of viewing, handling and wearing a 422, 605, 617, 690 and other wonderful and beautiful watches.

Yes, 422 is a really beautiful watch. I shall be getting it in probably 6 months time. Here are a few pictures to share.














































What are the odds? Have 2 limited boutique edition 690 together?



















According to the boutique here, this 671 will cost USD14,900.00 +/-










Hope you enjoy the pictures. I know I did, our gathering was a blast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

A Bronzo!!! Was it for sale or already sold??

So jealous.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> A Bronzo!!! Was it for sale or already sold??
> 
> So jealous.


Nah! They say, not till July. The price is still not firm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> one word:
> PERFECTION :-! b-) ..


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

waikeekee said:


> Visiting our temple this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays, these sales people have no passion in their work. How can they have made such a simple and fundamental mistake by displaying the watch upside down? It is really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, it is on their main window display. Hope I didn't get anyone in trouble. Also hoping all will see the humor in this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I would like to say I had never seen that before.......but I have. Maybe the sales person had just worked a long shift and was really tired?


----------



## imgped

Pam 512









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

PAM 312 on brown alligator today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Spunwell said:


> Wow, I would like to say I had never seen that before.......but I have. Maybe the sales person had just worked a long shift and was really tired?


Factually, can't really blame her. The black model is a destro so you know about mirror image, so from the rear, the black look right for her. And, however long the shift is, how tired can you be sitting around all day. Remember, she is in retail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1

510


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11567890
> View attachment 11567898


Big, remind me which model this is?

TIA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach

Skytree over there


----------



## bigclive2011

It's the 425 SLC tribute, near as you can get to a 3646, unless you have £100k and a radiation suit!!


----------



## ridley

112 on Ted Su 1965 Ammo.

Cheers


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> It's the 425 SLC tribute, near as you can get to a 3646, unless you have £100k and a radiation suit!!


Well, the suit might create a problem!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

No Rich at Toshi will make you an extra long strap to fit over it!!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

just because it's a Beautiful day here in Az



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

1950 Luminor Marina 312 on red camo
​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

389 with corrigia strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

New 563 I picked up earlier today, in the office working on my Master's thesis.









Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach

Midnight


----------



## omega1300

Weekend mode engaged.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

It's "garden time" and the lettuce, radishes, kale, arugula, and peas are sprouting!


----------



## BKCM

rogerfromco said:


> It's "garden time" and the lettuce, radishes, kale, arugula, and peas are sprouting!


Nice strap !! May I ask where u got it from ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

BKCM said:


> Nice strap !! May I ask where u got it from ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's from Aaron at Combat Straps in Canada.


----------



## BKCM

rogerfromco said:


> Thanks. It's from Aaron at Combat Straps in Canada.


Oh Aaron ! Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

omega1300 said:


> Weekend mode engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


V e r y Nice you are! 


rogerfromco said:


> It's "garden time" and the lettuce, radishes, kale, arugula, and peas are sprouting!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Synequano

During my travels...loving the quick change hour hands


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## UberDave

Same watch, decidedly more... in California now... 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Wore the 312 all day with my favorite Allison Leatherworks Vintage Ammo Strap
​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Lume shot at 430pm !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

Well fine sunny day.


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## Shades372

Going with oem with this sunny day in Toronto









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

292 today....


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Tony A.H

missed this Rascal



Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011

Missed it twice already, and not looking so good for the third time either ;((


----------



## milanzmaj

Regatta GMT









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gruenburger

111111111111


----------



## gruenburger

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11624578
> 
> 
> model and size?


----------



## bigclive2011

It is a 372 which is a 47mm manual wind.









Plexi glass domed with faux Patina Lume.


----------



## gruenburger

bigclive2011 said:


> It is a 372 which is a 47mm manual wind.
> 
> View attachment 11627530
> 
> 
> Plexi glass domed with faux Patina Lume.


do they make a similar model in 44mm?


----------



## omega1300

gruenburger said:


> do they make a similar model in 44mm?


Not really (that I know of) in one that includes gold hands, sandwich dial etc.

Pam 390 is 44mm and has gold hands, but it's a painted tobacco dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruenburger

omega1300 said:


> Not really (that I know of) in one that includes gold hands, sandwich dial etc.
> 
> Pam 390 is 44mm and has gold hands, but it's a painted tobacco dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I'm looking for dome crystal, 44m, sandwich, gold hands. that would be perfect. ugh


----------



## waikeekee

My humble zero










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## UberDave

PAM524 is wandering around Napa Valley









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

UberDave said:


> PAM524 is wandering around Napa Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That flyback is gorgeous, good to see another bay area Panerisiti!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave

zaratewl said:


> That flyback is gorgeous, good to see another bay area Panerisiti!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We're only bay area for the week... Back to Chicago soon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

I'm too heading to Napa next week. 

Must be the thing to do this time of the year! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William LaRoque

Luminor 312 on charcoal ebene LV with blue stitching tonight
​


----------



## UberDave

MOV said:


> I'm too heading to Napa next week.
> 
> Must be the thing to do this time of the year!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


PM me if you want to talk wineries!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj

Regatta









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## MOV

UberDave said:


> PM me if you want to talk wineries!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Will do. We also will head to Oregon for a few days for wine and such.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omega1300

Couldn't resist any longer! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

UberDave said:


> PM me if you want to talk wineries!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


PM sent.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

I opened my watch box this morning, and reached for my honeymoon H2O....but as the sun glinted on my babies, something caught my eye on the top tray......

so pulled on my 000 for what should be a good day.....

i have to say, there is just something about the triple zero....don't get me wrong, my 292 is a beautiful piece, and I still drool over the 441......but the base 000 is something else:


----------



## MrButterman

I rarely have cause to throw on a suit and couldn't resist seeing how the 572 looks when an occasion arose.

Needless to say, I may need to wear more suits.


----------



## Shades372

On black rolled canvas today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Maddog1970 said:


> I opened my watch box this morning, and reached for my honeymoon H2O....but as the sun glinted on my babies, something caught my eye on the top tray......
> 
> so pulled on my 000 for what should be a good day.....
> 
> i have to say, there is just something about the triple zero....don't get me wrong, my 292 is a beautiful piece, and I still drool over the 441......but the base 000 is something else:
> 
> View attachment 11655802
> View attachment 11655810


Yeah I think Base models have a ton of character. I sold my 312 and got a 112 and don't feel like I downgraded one bit.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChouSir

My daily watch..


----------



## Matt C




----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Lume shot at 430pm !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMN!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> DAMN!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

I've gotta get me a sandwich dial. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

569 with corrigia strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Wlover




----------



## GeeNoh

Over looking 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a Toshi chocolate leather for a different look.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thracian

233!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Tdizle




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jdog19

The 233 on Micah digi camo


----------



## trhall

Today I'm wearing a like-new PAM 176 I lucked into this weekend.


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on tan nato today

​


----------



## William LaRoque

Just got this Bosphorus Caramio strap and put it on for dinner tonight.
​


----------



## MOV

William LaRoque said:


> Just got this Bosphorus Caramio strap and put it on for dinner tonight.
> ​


Would love to see more of the strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wlover




----------



## ChronGo

A little old school...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

ChronGo said:


> A little old school...
> View attachment 11699578
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen this color of a face... love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Very sharp!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

292 on GSD


----------



## William LaRoque

MOV said:


> Would love to see more of the strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Here you go!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall

PAM 176 again but on a Maratac Zulu two-piece.


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## numbernine

510 on a Gunny Chocolate Fudge.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

Sub on a Combat Stingray


----------



## Ausman600

First Pam and really enjoying it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

000 on Caitlin Gunny today...


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Dat lume...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on Montana Gucci this afternoon
​


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm green with envy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> I'm green with envy!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha... go get ur 690 ! Is a damn beautiful radiomir !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice what a beauty!


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Haha... go get ur 690 ! Is a damn beautiful radiomir !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm going to have to now, that blue dial is stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Toshi Vintage stag.


----------



## peenoise

Toshi mustard strap for today

Best regards,


----------



## BKCM

Spunwell said:


> So nice what a beauty!


Thanks man ! It's not too late to get one for yourself !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Strapsco vintage green leather on my 292......man those Toshi straps are nice....still waiting for my Glacier Toshi to arrive for my 000...hopefully today!


----------



## Spunwell

BKCM said:


> Thanks man ! It's not too late to get one for yourself !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was very tempted when I handled one at the boutique in Miami. I still might pick one up.


----------



## BKCM

Spunwell said:


> I was very tempted when I handled one at the boutique in Miami. I still might pick one up.


I missed one 690 in hk and so I told myself I will not missed another piece in Singapore !

Go for it !! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on blacked out Horween tonight.
​


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

PAM510 + Gunny



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Drew canvas shoes


----------



## Jason504

Pam 000 on a aftermarket bracelet









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Luminor Marina 312 on OEM Panerai semimat Red Alligator today.
​


----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

freshprince357 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM00289 1950 GMT Historic Luminor Gold with 8 day power reserve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Wlover said:


> View attachment 11695618


Awesome looking strap!

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Armidoro

Had the 320 on today with a Toshi strap!










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Synequano

Back to Pams after 2 weeks with Gshock


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Garmin is charging, so did a bunch of strap changes today.....000 for the am, 292 for the pm:


----------



## Tdizle

312 mid strap change #straplessSunday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

From Sunday, PAM 114


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Changed up this evening for my 25 on a JMA ammo leather.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wlover

Still trying to decide...


----------



## Shades372

372 on Cappadocia today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Great collection Wlover!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Wlover said:


> Still trying to decide...
> View attachment 11778626
> 
> 
> View attachment 11778618


um, if you are trying to decide which one to donate to me, then that Cali 448 would be the one....sooooooo nice!


----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292 for me today....


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

freshprince357 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard one to top for sure man, beautiful piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Luminor 312 on black LV logo from Black Forest Altelier.
​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

Switched from Bosphorus to rubber at lunch

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

372 again.
shortly after i take it off and wear something else, i miss it again.. it must be Love


----------



## Intergranular

Pam 104


----------



## Tony A.H

EXQUISITE Taste.. love'em both.
and some people wonder why i get Goosebumps when i see these toys ? :roll:.



BKCM said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Finally, my glacier Toshi is here!...will put up another thread with more pics and impressions....


----------



## jdog19

Thanks for the picture, I see that one on his website and wonder about it


----------



## bigclive2011

That's different Dog!!

Post some more pics when you get time.


----------



## Maddog1970

jdog19 said:


> Thanks for the picture, I see that one on his website and wonder about it


Highly recommend!


----------



## jazzbach

Back to Pam


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> EXQUISITE Taste.. love'em both.
> and some people wonder why i get Goosebumps when i see these toys ? :roll:.


Hi Tony

Only guys that pray for mercy to our Holy Saint Pam will understand why ! LOL ...

I love this 2 so much ! They are my Best Buy for year 2017 !


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Maddog1970

Up stupid early to go hiking with the dog and wife (wife and dog?), after a late night at the U2 concert here in Vancouver....may need an afternoon nap!


----------



## Oklahoma

At vet waiting to pick up the furball. Hopefully third times the charm, male cat with crystallized urine and not going to the bathroom. More meds and new food.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on the new Toshi Vintage Stag.


----------



## Shades372

Patina canvas today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

My Shrine of Saint Pam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Having a cold one. Very good beer I must say.



















I have to plan a trip to oktoberfest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog19

On the cashmere calf


----------



## Jason504

PAM 000 G series









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

112 on Toshi Forest Green.

Cheers


----------



## BKCM

Corrigia strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

BKCM said:


> Corrigia strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Strap my friend

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

Sitting on canvas patina blue jeans today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Shades372 said:


> Nice Strap my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks man ! Corrigia straps are so soft ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Wore the 312 on white & blue LV today.






​


----------



## Horologyx




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Sub 389 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## webicons

Beautiful view from the JW Central Park...









The watch that is.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Early morning meetings w/ the 
Three1Two



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Sporting the 372 on the last day of home vacation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR CARDOSO

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11759010
> View attachment 11759026


Sh*T! THIS! i'm in loved by this one. To bad for the measure. If only was south 42mm...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


love that strap!....color is beautiful!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> love that strap!....color is beautiful!


Thanks, maddog. One of the many things I enjoy about Rads is they can so easily be dressed up or down with a strap change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

All about the dome and sandwich


----------



## Spunwell

Zero0Zero for a hot day working outside


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shades372

This guy again









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## stockae92

Which PAM is this? 



BKCM said:


> Corrigia strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

292 today, back on my current favourite strap for this watch, from Panatime...


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> 292 today, back on my current favourite strap for this watch, from Panatime...
> 
> View attachment 11876938
> View attachment 11876946


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

stockae92 said:


> Which PAM is this?


It's a 690

Seem everyone has a 0? 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

waikeekee said:


> It's a 690
> 
> Seem everyone has a 0?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not me! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks MOV....


----------



## Maddog1970

waikeekee said:


> It's a 690
> 
> Seem everyone has a 0?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup, love it!









As many say, base is best!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks MOV....


Every single time you post the watch, I tell myself to go buy that watch with that strap immediately!

Since I bought a new watch today, I must wait a little longer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

Maddog1970 said:


> Yup, love it!
> 
> View attachment 11878738
> 
> 
> As many say, base is best!


Base is Ace


----------



## BKCM

stockae92 said:


> Which PAM is this?


Hello this is 690

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Happy Friday Ristis


----------



## jazzbach

Luminor Marina


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on Bosphorus Caramio this evening.









​


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief




----------



## Tdizle

Looking at some old old wooden ships


----------



## Spunwell

Evening switch to the 524 on stingray


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Luminor 312 on black LV logo tonight.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## William LaRoque

PAM 312 on charcoal LV with blue stitching to start the day.






​


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## salmaan1183

Just bought this today! Jay Roberts in Jersey - here on vacation at my in-laws. (Sort of vacation ) but this made it worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Just arrived this morning. New to me 372. Sold my 111 around 2 years ago and have missed having a Pam. Had considered upgrading to a 372 or 422 at the time but ultimately didn't.

Happy to have a Pam back in the collection and while it definitely is large, it's very comfortable and in my opinion works on my relatively flat 6.75 - 7 inch wrist.

The case shape of this one is a true thing of beauty.

Have a great one!














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Big beer glass met a big (47mm) watch


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on my favorite vintage ammo strap by Allison Leatherworks.






​


----------



## BKCM

One of my 2 current Fav !



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Schanzenstar

422 on an Simona Strap


----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero for me today....


----------



## Maddog1970

kca said:


> Just arrived this morning. New to me 372. Sold my 111 around 2 years ago and have missed having a Pam. Had considered upgrading to a 372 or 422 at the time but ultimately didn't.
> 
> Happy to have a Pam back in the collection and while it definitely is large, it's very comfortable and in my opinion works on my relatively flat 6.75 - 7 inch wrist.
> 
> The case shape of this one is a true thing of beauty.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful, beautiful watch!


----------



## kca

Maddog1970 said:


> beautiful, beautiful watch!


Thank you! I can't stop looking at it when I wear it.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four for hump day this week


----------



## Synequano

Earlier today...


----------



## Tdizle

kca said:


> Thank you! I can't stop looking at it when I wear it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats the point!


----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Schanzenstar said:


> 422 on an Simona Strap


I thought this is the 425? Beautiful watch regardless of the number.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My humble 24. It has been 2 months since I last worn it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schanzenstar

I was confused. Its the 425 ;-)


----------



## Schanzenstar




----------



## kca

Still with my only Pam. Third day with it and I love it. BUT already wondering if adding a 422 at some point would be overkill. Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

kca said:


> Still with my only Pam. Third day with it and I love it. BUT already wondering if adding a 422 at some point would be overkill. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 things:

1) um, overkill? ....uhuh

2) I was previously on the fence with this watch, as never could get to liking the handset.......but I gotta say, this has grown on me some, and as previously noted, this is one beautiful watch!


----------



## kca

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) um, overkill? ....uhuh
> 
> 2) I was previously on the fence with this watch, as never could get to liking the handset.......but I gotta say, this has grown on me some, and as previously noted, this is one beautiful watch!


Haha Thanks! Besides the case, the hands are one of the highlights of this one for me. Funny thing is I'm not usually a huge fan of vintage lume or gold hands but I think they work really well together on this watch.

As far as the 422 is concerned, adding another Pam at this point is really just a pipe dream. However, if I do at some point that one will be tough to pass up as it ticks a lot of boxes for me. Then I'd have the base and running seconds represented. In all seriousness it'd probably be a 44mm I'd look for if that day ever comes.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Tony A.H

this Cranker


----------



## MOV

PAM 422 to start off the holiday weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## chaskablake

3.one.2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

This bad boy today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover




----------



## BKCM

New strap new buckle



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Shades372 said:


> This bad boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice strap ! May I know from which maker ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Shades372

BKCM said:


> Nice strap ! May I know from which maker ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is from Bosphorus, called the Cappadocia

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 11940442


nice watch, great combo with that strap!


----------



## BKCM

Shades372 said:


> This one is from Bosphorus, called the Cappadocia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Have few of his straps .

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Triple zero for some heavy duty yard work


----------



## BKCM

Black Sunday









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## bigclive2011

312 on JMA ammo leather.


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Maddog1970

Going to be smoking hot here for the next few days, 30+ (Canadian!, not sure of the US conversion!)....so have switched my 000 to rubber.....

this is is a Borealis ISOstyle 24mm strap, and it is out if this world!

i have an actual Isofrane, and they are comparable, perhaps with the Borealis getting the edge in comfort.

where they differ is price....

Aquadive sells the isofrane for OVER $200 CAN....

whereas the Borealis is, um, $30......well worth it, and possibly the best value in rubber divers out there.....





















Really like the strap on my 000, gives at no nonsense toolish look!


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Maddog1970 said:


> I have an actual Isofrane, and they are comparable, perhaps with the Borealis getting the edge in comfort.


I too have both a Borealis and an Isofrane. The Borealis is definitely more comfortable. It's a bit thinner overall and fits through the keepers noticeably better too, also has a bit tighter hole spacing making it easier to adjust for fit. Crazy that it's so much cheaper than the Isofrane, but wish the Borealis came in more colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

Perlon strap today with my Pam 024!

post img


----------



## bigclive2011

372 wearing the Toshi Vintage stag till the 687 arrives.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## sonykurniawan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thracian

PAM 332!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

372. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Flew back home earlier today...


----------



## omega1300

112 today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

PAM on Nato camo tonight.






​


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca

Still this. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Still my trusty & good old 24



















Can't believe this watch is already 15 years old now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Put the 312 on bright blue alligator tonight.






​


----------



## kca

Still with my only Pam. Waiting for some straps to come in to mix things up. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## William LaRoque

312 on distressed blue sapphire ostrich with lime green toad belly and lime green stitching from Combat Straps for dinner tonight.




















​


----------



## salmaan1183

My one and only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

Double post oops


----------



## marba

two one four


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## UberDave

New Rubber B strap on the 524









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Destro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

372 on a new Corrigia old boy strap. Have a good one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Morn Sunburst !









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover




----------



## waikeekee

24 on Ammo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Uhrmensch

Five today
Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970

You guys know it goes, u get all excited about a stream of incoming purchases, some preorders, all arriving at the same time ? Well that has been me the last 2 weeks or so....

so when I reached into my watch box this morning, I was struck by something in the top corner......something unworn for 2 long....

i have been winding it daily, so not like it has been totally ignored, but when I strapped it on, did up the buckle and gazed at it, it was almost like the first time again.

and I was struck by its shear beauty and reminded why this is my favourite watch.

it is my numerouno, never to be sold (really), fave.....


----------



## kca

My one and only Pam again. So much I love about this one. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5two4 on stock articulated rubber today, have a great week ahead folks!


----------



## waikeekee

My daily beater for the passed 2 weeks now.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011

425 +Peter Gunny +new big bad brass buckle.


----------



## Maddog1970

000 for me on a warm PAMonday here on the west coast...


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca

More of the same. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560 on a Mauser Ammo strap by Micah



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Toshi Vintage leather


----------



## Tony A.H

some may disagree for saying this.
for me, i think Rubber B looks better than the OEM's. love the curved end.



UberDave said:


> New Rubber B strap on the 524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave

Tony A.H said:


> some may disagree for saying this.
> for me, i think Rubber B looks better than the OEM's. love the curved end.


It's so much better than the OEM!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## kca

372 for Tuesday. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

176 for the rest of the day


----------



## Shades372

372 on patina beige canvas









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Lunch break !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Can't stop wearing the 368 as it's light,comfy and highly legible


----------



## Armidoro

Itching to get another pam! 









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Itching to get another pam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


I understand your itching!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rick.rg2

Hamburgers Thursday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Armidoro said:


> Itching to get another pam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


I scratched my itch. The new arrival, PAM 609. My first radiomir.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

nrcooled said:


> I scratched my itch. The new arrival, PAM 609. My first radiomir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wow congrats! It looks awesome

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

First time in over a week I have worn this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr_october




----------



## MrButterman

MOV said:


> First time in over a week I have worn this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timekeeper9

BKCM said:


> Lunch break !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sharp


----------



## MOV

Ha... the only downside of having a lot of watches you love! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

GX9901 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply perfect!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba

Go Dubs!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## BKCM

timekeeper9 said:


> That looks sharp


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grnamin

617.


----------



## BKCM

690









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Finishing up Sunday brunch with my mother.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

425 on a Gunny leather with a new Narwhale buckle.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## marba

Trusty ol' 507


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing the 5two4 to start this week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Eenie meenie....

and I think I'll go with 368 again


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## jaychief




----------



## nrcooled

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the 5two4 to start this week.


I am going to request that you don't post more pictures of this beauty. My wallet will thank you 😁

Man, I love the 524! Beautiful watch.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Really falling in love with the 609









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Back to the 112 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

000 helping me today....


----------



## marba

Don't know which one


----------



## ChubbyPan

Just got my PAM312 back with a new bezel


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjvd21

438 on black cracked leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

47mm Destro


----------



## salmaan1183

New Vulture strap and I'm in love !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## MOV

mr_october said:


> View attachment 12152082


Stunning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liwang22

Still new to me PAM 112. Thanks guys for inspiring me to join the Panerai club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## Sacsha007

At STL airport









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kkpam

It's been an almost 10 year hiatus for me with Panerai but now getting back into it and wondering why I stopped collecting them! Recent addition- 510.


----------



## MOV

kkpam said:


> It's been an almost 10 year hiatus for me with Panerai but now getting back into it and wondering why I stopped collecting them! Recent addition- 510.


Wonderful timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Tdizle

Its so nice out


----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

When it's hot break out the OEM rubber.


----------



## jjvd21

177 on camo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

52four still on summer rubber to start the workweek


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Spunwell said:


> 52four still on summer rubber to start the workweek


Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## marba

507


----------



## r3kahsttub

Out from the vault and for some... sun by the office window.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## William LaRoque

312 on black today.






​


----------



## arogle1stus

Regretably and painfully I'm not wearing a PAM Radiomir.
Sure wish I was so that I could post a pic to this thread!
One of lifes unattainables.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 1392 on stock strap today.

Side note: I just got notification that my straps for the 610 shipped from Martu Leather. They look great in the pictures on the site and hope they live up to my expectations.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12186970
> View attachment 12186986


I adore this Radiomir. I really wish my 6.5" wrist could handle 47mm worth of gorgeousness.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

nrcooled said:


> I adore this Radiomir. I really wish my 6.5" wrist could handle 47mm worth of gorgeousness.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


It's possible,I have the same wrist size as you and my daily pam is the 47mm luminor 1950










And I have 47mm radiomir too


----------



## nrcooled

Thanks, I will have to find a 47mm PAM to try on. Anyone want to loan me one to try out? I will send you one of mine as collateral and pay shipping for both watches both ways 😀

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

NR

Make a template out of paper and try that on!!

Sounds daft, but that is what I did before I bought my Reverso, as I was worried about it being too small, which it isnt.

Simple idea but works, long as you get the lug to lug dimensions right.

The 47mm Radiomirs with wired lugs wear a lot smaller.


----------



## arogle1stus

nrcooled
As we say in Texas "You said a mouthful" when you said
"They look good in pictures on the site". Gotta agree!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tag_mclaren

305


----------



## jdog19

Corrigia strap?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChubbyPan




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

One of the first 359s. Will be 7 years old in August.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Hanging with the kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan

Just got my new Corrigia Band and Buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## r3kahsttub

I think this one is staying on for the long weekend... HAGWE everyone


----------



## EA-Sport

Fully charged lume...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

499 - it's been a while since it was on my wrist.




























It is mounted on a Maddog's baseball glove strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Morn sunburst









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

marba said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GX9901

Lost and found!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Me too, changed to my 560Q










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Spunwell

PAM 524 on factory rubber today


----------



## Shades372

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

This guy is always on my wrist









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

BKCM said:


> Morn sunburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Going with the 112 for a work from home afternoon.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Thanks to spunwell for the quick shipping on this gorgeous strap. I love it!

Pairing it up with a flying dog raging ..... IPA that I just put on tap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That strap is a perfect match

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

nrcooled said:


> Thanks to spunwell for the quick shipping on this gorgeous strap. I love it!
> 
> Pairing it up with a flying dog raging ..... IPA that I just put on tap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looking good buddy


----------



## BKCM

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

New Camo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

nrcooled said:


> That strap is a perfect match
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Thank you, nrcooled.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liwang22

Almost the holiday weekend. New OEM alligator strap to get me through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delkat

Could we see more of that blue camo strap? Where did you get it?


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Pretty much no ther combo would work today!

Happy Canada Day everyone!


----------



## EdmundGTP

PAM000666 special "Ghost" edition. Don't worry if you can't see it. That just means you aren't a true Paneristi yet.. A few more years of practice and training will get you here on our level...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492

wearing my pam305 today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mc0492

beauties!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292 on my new Toshi African Kuda strap....
















What can I say? Some of my recent purchase have given this watch a run for its money, but it still remains my number 1...


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Ceramic 292 on my new Toshi African Kuda strap....
> View attachment 12306482
> 
> 
> View attachment 12306466
> 
> 
> What can I say? Some of my recent purchase have given this watch a run for its money, but it still remains my number 1...


LOVE it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## Maddog1970

Again....


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Again....
> 
> View attachment 12314506


Killer strap.

You just caused me to order one! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Hmmm,which one should I wear


----------



## kkpam

663 today. Happy 4th to those who celebrate!


----------



## Nubs

My one and only 590 on OEM rubber for holiday water activities.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## Maddog1970

My 292 again, on a strap of undetermined origin.....basket of doggy toys in the background..








Blatant and totally uncalled for pic of said doggy nose...


----------



## Oklahoma

510 on super engineer bracelet. Had been on oem rubber last few days. Waiting on a canvas strap from combat straps.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Oklahoma said:


> 510 on super engineer bracelet. Had been on oem rubber last few days. Waiting on a canvas strap from combat straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


oopps, said I would limit my posts to wrist shots and doggy pics, but mere minutes later I find myself unable to keep quiet....

that at is a combo I would never have tried on my 000, but you know what, I kinda like it!

Note - I realize that is not a 000, but that's what I have, and I can now kinda see it on a 24mm engineer......interesting..

well done!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Q series 510 . Love the sandwich dial









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Waiting for Turkish food to bring to the family to watch the fireworks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba




----------



## Maddog1970

000 for a wonderful Wednesday....


----------



## MOV

Not sure why, but decided to change watches today at lunch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Crystal distortion made the dial look crooked


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

@Oklahoma

Please post pictures of the canvas from Aaron. I really love canvas. Any hint which are you getting?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

waikeekee said:


> @Oklahoma
> 
> Please post pictures of the canvas from Aaron. I really love canvas. Any hint which are you getting?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am doing the Japanese WWII canvas with black canvas keepers to fit the deployment buckle.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562 on Canvas by JMA



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## batman1345

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12332051


You have great panerai collection!! Good for you!!   

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Maddog1970 said:


> 000 for a wonderful Wednesday....
> 
> View attachment 12327541


Is that a cordovan strap mate? Nice

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## MOV

Sexitano said:


>


Great strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Talk about a Juxtaposition

Dickies, Chucks & a dressed up 312 for TGIF



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Fivetwofour to end the week


----------



## m8san

PAM 352 on leather.


----------



## Maddog1970

Going subtle today, on a dull looking Isofrane....


----------



## Maddog1970

sonofeve said:


> Is that a cordovan strap mate? Nice
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


vulture


----------



## omega1300

112 - OEM leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## ChouSir

My PAM 631


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## BKCM

Blue hands on blue croc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

232


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## BKCM

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Shades372

marba said:


>


Such a nice Strap, looks perfect ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four today, it's almost the weekend


----------



## marba

Shades372 said:


> Such a nice Strap, looks perfect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That's Simona's strap, with nice patina to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

ChouSir said:


> My PAM 631


Beautiful strap to complement a nice piece. I have been eyeing it for a while .How do u like the watch,considering the painted dial and snap back case.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Zero while washing the vehicles between rain showers today


----------



## liwang22

Cruising the Lower East Side to get cupcakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jwillee

111 today. 109 degrees in the SF bay area.... Toasty!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

jwillee said:


> 111 today. 109 degrees in the SF bay area.... Toasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Seriously?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee

MOV said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Seriously. I'm in Walnut Creek. It's cooled down to a frigid 100 degrees right now.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridley

Recent trip to Cornwall.

Cheers


----------



## Matt C

m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke

Haha, amazing page 422 and my first post of me here wearing my PAM422


----------



## MOV

boxterduke said:


> Haha, amazing page 422 and my first post of me here wearing my PAM422
> 
> View attachment 12357869


A wonderful timepiece!

Congratulations.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92




----------



## m8san

PAM352. Rocking the Ti bracelet today.


----------



## Travelller

Still the one for that proverbial desert Island... b-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## boxterduke

MOV said:


> A wonderful timepiece!
> Congratulations.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks my friend


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## m8san

The dying light really makes the gold hands standout b-)


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

m8san said:


> The dying light really makes the gold hands standout b-)
> 
> View attachment 12365035


Incredible shot. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## king larry

Spunwell said:


> Zero while washing the vehicles between rain showers today


Very cool shot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Traveling with my humble Zero




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## gaoxing84

new shoes for old watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## r3kahsttub

Man, there are some beautiful zeroes in here. And the 25 is also stunning... wish I pulled the trigger way back when. Can't seem to find any now :-(


----------



## Rizzits

Pam 177 reporting in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Fivetwofour on factory rubber today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

can we PLEASE do: *what Panerai are you wearing today*. Part 2 ?.
it has been very slow to Navigate through the Pages.

249 for me today. tomorrow. till whenever.


----------



## Travelller

yesterday's pick :-!


----------



## omega1300

Tony A.H said:


> can we PLEASE do: *what Panerai are you wearing today*. Part 2 ?.
> it has been very slow to Navigate through the Pages.
> 
> 249 for me today. tomorrow. till whenever.


Love that 249. California dial has really been growing on me in the last year - and the blue hands put it over the top!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

FRIDAY!!! Woo!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

omega1300 said:


> Love that 249. California dial has really been growing on me in the last year - and the blue hands put it over the top!


thank you. i love it too, and love it more because of the Heated Blue Hands.
then you have the Plexi Glass which i believe makes the Watch more special. hope you'll add this piece to your collection in the near future,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

Really love this watch. Especially now with the Toshi Burgundy Horween cordovan strap.

Thanks everyone for leading me towards my first Panerai. Hmmmm... what's next?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12386175


If I were to own a Rad, it would be that one. Such a unique look.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

422 on a Gunny Caitlin strap


----------



## MOV

rogerfromco said:


> 422 on a Gunny Caitlin strap


The 422 is awesome, period. That said, great strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

422, again, sorry for the repetition



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> 422, again, sorry for the repetition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wear it daily! Awesome timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

A great day with friends and family at a local splash park then dinner. I am now having a night cap of High West double rye on the patio with the wife.

The PAM 24 came along for the ride









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

232










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southtown57

MOV said:


> Wear it daily! Awesome timepiece.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The 422 has to be one of the nicest pams in my opinion.


----------



## waikeekee

Again, 422










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Venerable triple zero on Toshi glacier....


----------



## m8san

352 on bracelet today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

PAM 422 Tuesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt C

508









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice 508 Matt!!


----------



## Southtown57

I wouldn't take that 422 off.


----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice 508 Matt!!


Thank you sir, I think it's my favorite Submersible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Southtown57 said:


> I wouldn't take that 422 off.


Haha. I really should wear it more often as I do love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

V-II-IV today


----------



## marba

Morning sandwich










PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tdizle




----------



## stebesplace

Tdizle said:


>


Which model? And who's strap is that? Looks like an amazing combo!

Edit: looks like a 312?


----------



## nupicasso

Panerai 1312


----------



## Tdizle

stebesplace said:


> Which model? And who's strap is that? Looks like an amazing combo!
> 
> Edit: looks like a 312?


Correct, 312 on a combat straps gator


----------



## Synequano

Days in days out,still this one


----------



## m8san

When the date window conveniently fills in your missing 3 o'clock...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Shades372

Synequano said:


> Days in days out,still this one


That's one hell of a piece my friend

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Deleted


----------



## liwang22

The simplicity of the base with the no taper, single floating keeper Toshi cordovan 8 strap is watch heaven for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok

r3kahsttub said:


> Man, there are some beautiful zeroes in here. And the 25 is also stunning... wish I pulled the trigger way back when. Can't seem to find any now :-(


is it GT4? Looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lvt

r3kahsttub said:


> Man, there are some beautiful zeroes in here. And the 25 is also stunning... wish I pulled the trigger way back when. Can't seem to find any now :-(


The watch looks very nice even when you sit on the wrong side of the car (according to my local regulations) 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Flirting with Nomos for a couple of weeks now, and will always be a huge Seiko Diver fan, but this is still "the one".....


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Flirting with Nomos for a couple of weeks now, and will always be a huge Seiko Diver fan, but this is still "the one".....
> 
> View attachment 12402335


No doubt!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## Spunwell

Wore the triple zero to have some fun shooting clays with the family


----------



## JetsonGospel

PAM 002










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

176



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

The watch with the golden hands










Dying very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JetsonGospel

087 LaBomba modded










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## MOV

I want to be bigclive when I grow up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Thats weird no no one has ever aspired to suck the s__t out of aircraft for a living before!!

)


----------



## waikeekee

@bigclive2011

I am still waiting to see your 685? Arrived?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classically clean and sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> Classically clean and sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you and you missed out sandwich?

I was asking our idol bigclive and guess what. A friend bought the 685 from HKG boutique this afternoon. It is a very nice watch. See for yourself.



















Compared to the other one, the 687 (Egg Yolk) I find this 685 to be much (like you said) classically clean, sharp and look at the big font! These are a winners combination in a PANERAI. Ironically, the 687 are sold out store wide and not many left unsold.

Thanks Benny for the pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

88 today, and pick up the 687 on the 5th Sept. Been a long wait, but it is the UK, so bottom of the watch worlds list!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Lucky couple










PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Radiomir on Stonee shoes










_


----------



## bigclive2011

This has a new lease of life on the natos!! So different.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## jazzbach

Tasting a sandwich


----------



## MattyMac

368


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sonofeve

Pam 510 sandwich dial









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

52four today 50% done with the work week


----------



## liwang22

112 back on the OEM croc for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Hi everyone!
I'm new here and this is my ticket:


----------



## mjr46

Pam 112 on a hand made snake skin strap


----------



## waikeekee

Mirosuaw said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and this is my ticket:


Welcome!

Is that the Zero or the One Thousand? Can't tell without seeing the lugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

waikeekee said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Is that the Zero or the One Thousand? Can't tell without seeing the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Zero the hero. Q series.

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 3 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## waikeekee

Mirosuaw said:


> Zero the hero. Q series.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 3 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Oh! Then we are watch buddies then. My is also Q too.










Panerai (Temple) Boutique HKG in the background.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

422 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover




----------



## rogerfromco

422 again for me today.


----------



## JetsonGospel

Wlover said:


> View attachment 12437173


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

rogerfromco said:


> 422 again for me today.


Classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Took the 000 out for an ATV ride and hike with the fam


----------



## CrownWheel

Panerai 183


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Mirosuaw

Zero


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JetsonGospel

Monday Blues!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Blackout


----------



## Shades372

On grey patina canvas today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## phunky_monkey

PAM562 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Mid-afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phunky_monkey

Think the gold hands on the 372 are the treasure at the end of the rainbow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

when will south coast plaza boutique open?


----------



## waikeekee

Wearing this hero for the last time today before it move to the new and younger master. Hope the new master treats it better or as good as i treat it,,,, sad,,,, 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Will deliver pizza for PAM money


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

000


----------



## waikeekee

The Zero I had on the new Master. Started to missed it now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m8san

On bracelet tonight.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Tried on a friend's 424










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

I was actually wearing this 422 on the train to meet them.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## Tony A.H

Marina Militare and a double Red Shoes " unintentionally ;-) " on this beautiful Friday morning.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_*TGIF









*_


----------



## Pannerup

I recently bought my first Panerai. Replaced the OEM strap today with a Mr. TipTop leather strap. I like it


----------



## Shades372

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sonofeve

Feeling rugged today









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## m8san

Feeling a casual look today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Pannerup said:


> I recently bought my first Panerai. Replaced the OEM strap today with a Mr. TipTop leather strap. I like it


I'll look forward to seeing this strap again in a year or so. Wear it hard! A nice patina takes work.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gaoxing84

Pam Zero


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Favorite shirt favorite watch


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DieSkim

gaoxing84 said:


> Pam Zero


Nice strap!


----------



## Synequano

Back to destro


----------



## gaoxing84

Thank you! it's from https://www.bosphorusleather.com



DieSkim said:


> Nice strap!


----------



## waikeekee

Same watch but different strap. Anatolia strap is also a Turkish strap maker.



















Outdoors to Indoor shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Zero zero uno










PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## Mirosuaw

112


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Again 560 but on Micah Mauser ammo



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

New 74 strap from gunnystrap. Comfortable ftw









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

After a long wait........









The dial is is quite amazing, different shades from every angle.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> After a long wait........
> 
> View attachment 12484843
> 
> 
> The dial is is quite amazing, different shades from every angle.


Oh Wow! A big congrats to you. Finally, it is in your wrist. How long was the wait? 3 months?

Again, congratulations and may you wear it in best of health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks WKK, 5 months, and a hefty price hike as well.

Lucky I got a deposit down and kept the original valuation.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks WKK, 5 months, and a hefty price hike as well.
> 
> Lucky I got a deposit down and kept the original valuation.


Hmmm,,,, I really don't know how are things done over at your (UK) side. Over here, once the price is indicated on the invoice, that's it. No more amendment. You have gotten yourself a beautiful watch.

And FYI - over in my neck of the PANERAI woods, prices are at a all time low for used PANERAI watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

bigclive2011 said:


> After a long wait........
> 
> View attachment 12484843
> 
> 
> The dial is is quite amazing, different shades from every angle.


Congrats!!!
I saw the pic & hoped yours had arrived. Looks beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

In the UK if you are on a waiting list then any price rises during your wait are your bad luck.

I paid a deposit So kept the original price despite a 10% price hike over the months.

Thanks Tommy, pics can't do the dial justice as it is so different in each light.

On a Toshi leather that I ordered for it now.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Tony A.H

hey Homie.
such a gorgeous piece. and that Strap ? oh my !!. AWESOME Combo :-! b-).



dimaxxxl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimaxxxl

Thank you! I'm a little strap crazy and have a lot of combos for this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

oh WOW 
SUCH A BEAUTY. i love it. 
Big congrats. wear it in good health.



bigclive2011 said:


> After a long wait........
> The dial is is quite amazing, different shades from every angle.


----------



## bigclive2011

This of Course!!


----------



## waikeekee

Same old same old,,,,actually, i am waiting for it to stop after fully winding it last Friday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

Late night at the office









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## waikeekee

It hasn't stop, so same watch but on a beige canvas strap by JMA



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

Had a chance to attend the Daytona exhibit opening at Tourneau in NYC, and still ended trying on Panerai while everyone was gathered around the Rolexes. Cali dial Radiomir is tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Humble and my old 24



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## m8san

Sunday drive









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bidle

Panerai 317K Black Knight 20 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Panerai 317K Black Knight 23 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

have a good week everyone.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> have a good week everyone.


Tony

Just a quick question for you.

How do you ever take that off your wrist???

If it was mine I would sell everything else.


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL .good one Clive :-d.

the way i see it is that: Watches are like your own kids. you give each one of them the same love /care /and attention as all other kids.
so for me it would be very hard to just wear one watch and ignore the rest of the collection.

in the end. when i'm wearing one watch . all my other toys are on my mind and in my heart .



bigclive2011 said:


> Tony
> 
> Just a quick question for you.
> 
> How do you ever take that off your wrist???
> 
> If it was mine I would sell everything else.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## kca

372. Almost made a big mistake with this one. Had it listed on the sales forum in an effort to consolidate even though I wasn't crazy about the idea of letting it go. Fortunately it didn't generate much interest and I've decided to keep it.

Haven't taken it off since making the decision three days ago. Can't believe I almost did that. Already eyeing new straps and have a Greg Stevens on it's way.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

112


----------



## pepepatryk

Mirosuaw said:


> 112


Great looking watch


----------



## Tony A.H

not only the Dial that i find Mesmerizing. but i also Love the very Unique Bezel that no other PAM has.



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12491257


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

kca said:


> 372. Almost made a big mistake with this one. Had it listed on the sales forum in an effort to consolidate even though I wasn't crazy about the idea of letting it go. Fortunately it didn't generate much interest and I've decided to keep it.
> 
> Haven't taken it off since making the decision three days ago. Can't believe I almost did that. Already eyeing new straps and have a Greg Stevens on it's way.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time you think like that immedietly beat yourself round the head with a stick with a nail banged through it!!

Then just don't do it!!


----------



## kca

bigclive2011 said:


> Next time you think like that immedietly beat yourself round the head with a stick with a nail banged through it!!
> 
> Then just don't do it!!


Haha. Sounds like a plan!

Still on today.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

422


----------



## waikeekee

176 on canvas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca

My one and only. Now on a Gunny strap. Have a great day!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ngilbert7

Wearing my PAM118. The lume is my favorite part and Im a sucker for an exhibition back. I wonder what the best way to remove the scratches is :/ I'm partial to not wanting to get it polished.


----------



## bigclive2011

Go cape cod for those scratches!!

Works wonders on a polished case.


----------



## Synequano

That looks like 117,if it is...it's made of Ti,not SS,don't use cape cod on brushed Ti...


----------



## waikeekee

It is still my 24 after a week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Back to my favorite destro


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

112 today.


----------



## liwang22

Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

352 on Ti bracelet today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Trusty old 214










PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## rabeye

A newly acquired PAM292 on OEM buffalo strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Wrist shot is boring,let's do blue PR hands macro shot


----------



## WareagleSig

Just received today! Traded my 320 for this 1312. Love the slimmer case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren

321 GMT


----------



## JohnM




----------



## Jcepe55

PAM000 on new black denim strap


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

422 for the 3rd day



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Have been wearing this the passed few days on OEM croc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## EA-Sport

ngilbert7 said:


> Wearing my PAM118. The lume is my favorite part and Im a sucker for an exhibition back. I wonder what the best way to remove the scratches is :/ I'm partial to not wanting to get it polished.
> 
> View attachment 12507457


If it's titanium use ink eraser, not kidding. That's what I used for my Pelagos. Use the search function of the forum to get more info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Still my only Pam. Listing it for sale might have been the best thing for this watch. Have worn it just about every day since I decided to keep it.

Have a good one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

amphibic said:


> View attachment 12520397


Nice strap! Mind sharing what it is and where it's from?

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1100thmonkey

392


----------



## waikeekee

kca said:


> Nice strap! Mind sharing what it is and where it's from?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think his strap is from Emre Leather Works. Link below

https://www.emreleatherworks.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Green hued Firenze










PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## amphibic

waikeekee said:


> I think his strap is from Emre Leather Works. Link below
> 
> https://www.emreleatherworks.com
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes, you are right!
thanks ^_^


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca

amphibic said:


> yes, you are right!
> thanks ^_^


Thank you both! I actually have a different Emre strap on order. Might have order another. Haha.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Another titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Toolwatch









PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## WareagleSig

Pam1312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

WareagleSig said:


> Pam1312
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a lovely timepiece. It checks all the boxes for me and the only other stronger contender is 422. However ,I have not seen a lot of fellow forum users buy this watch and wanted to check how you like it so far. 
I plan on getting one during the holidays and want to gather reviews before I get my first PAM.

Thanks and wear it in good health.


----------



## Huttfuzz

EA-Sport said:


> If it's titanium use ink eraser, not kidding. That's what I used for my Pelagos. Use the search function of the forum to get more info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. Woks wonders.


----------



## TheDude

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that? Looks like a brushed case and gold hands, but otherwise like a 359...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Onceuponatim3 said:


> That is a lovely timepiece. It checks all the boxes for me and the only other stronger contender is 422. However ,I have not seen a lot of fellow forum users buy this watch and wanted to check how you like it so far.
> I plan on getting one during the holidays and want to gather reviews before I get my first PAM.
> 
> Thanks and wear it in good health.


Funny, I never thought the 3-digit series of 1950 case watches were too thick, but apparently Panerai did. I prefer the fat case to the new thinner ones but great  watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana

TheDude said:


> What is that? Looks like a brushed case and gold hands, but otherwise like a 359...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 693 from last year's Harrods edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## kca

372 on GSD CH2. Big fan of his buckles too. Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Another Radiomir from the early days.


----------



## Spunwell

5twofour for the last day before Friday


----------



## gaoxing84




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

El trio cheapos


----------



## MOV

New Toshi strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca

372 on a Corrigia strap. Love the color and it's really soft and comfortable. Just not 100% sold on the look of the taper. Almost seems too thin for the size of the watch. Thinking I can live with it though since I love everything else about the strap.

Have a great night!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

very NICE and unique.
if i'm not mistaken. i think this Model was the first in Green Dial ?, and then followed by 3 New editions that came out this year.
now i'm in love with this Deep Green.



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

now that's a Beautiful Strap/Combo. love the contrast.
congratulations. great pick up.



WareagleSig said:


> Just received today! Traded my 320 for this 1312. Love the slimmer case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Its strap changing, bath taking and crystal buffing day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Base!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana

Tony A.H said:


> very NICE and unique.
> if i'm not mistaken. i think this Model was the first in Green Dial ?, and then followed by 3 New editions that came out this year.
> now i'm in love with this Deep Green.


I think you're right. I love the green dial...when I first saw it, I knew I had to have it. Haven't seen the new ones that just came out but I think they're the same shade of green.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Five today - on the brown strap it came with, only the second or third time I've done so in the c. 8 years since I got it... and now I remember why I haven't used that combo more; 'meh' at best for me unfortunately. Cheers


----------



## Cocas

PAM351


----------



## iam7head

Buffed up the plexi on the 372, leather straps are off for the bath 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

000 for some yard pruning today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tagmania

Falling in love with my Pam on the new strap. 
View attachment 12553359


----------



## stockae92

000


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sargnagel

305 on Navy-Rubber.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

hard at work ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Newbie


----------



## nrcooled

Great day for a PAM 610









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

nrcooled said:


> Great day for a PAM 610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice watch but I think it is 609 instead of 610. 610 is a base model and yours is a Marina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Post deleted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## WareagleSig

Found this old Breitling (no longer own any) strap in my box. It actually looks pretty good on my 1312.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## Sargnagel

Today with my 312.....


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Uno


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

292......just love this stingray strap.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero today


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeNoh

Back from the past... classic ??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

PAM 388 for this Monday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterport

Teşekkür


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba




----------



## jdog19

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12586707


Nice strap!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WareagleSig

not my favorite strap but I like wearing the rubber from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Old faithful, my 112 breaking in red croc distressed strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12589597


Where is the envy button? Stunning timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

Let's call it a day


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Today it's this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rGi

beautiful strap, where did you get it from?


----------



## marba

Vintage style


----------



## Rhorya

rGi said:


> beautiful strap, where did you get it from?


Came with it, original Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

And again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba




----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail

California stylin’


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero for working around the house and getting the boiler ready for winter ❄


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Hills, lakes & 213









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Firenze of course!


----------



## Tony A.H

232 . 
the sweet delicious chocolate sandwich dial.





on an old home-made gator strap.


----------



## marba




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cerberus63

PAM01312, just arrived today. Posted a few more unboxing pics in my previous thread regarding size of the 372.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoomVT

Cant post a picture yet, but a PAM51 i just acquired


----------



## ZoomVT

No I can:


----------



## Tony A.H

looks GREAT. that goes for the combo as well.
Congratulations. wear it in good health.



cerberus63 said:


> PAM01312, just arrived today. Posted a few more unboxing pics in my previous thread regarding size of the 372.
> View attachment 12604529


----------



## Tony A.H

that's one wicked sweet MM :-!  .



waikeekee said:


>


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> that's one wicked sweet MM :-!  .


Thanks Tony, coming from you, it means a lot. However, nothing compared to your 382

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bomba

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combi

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

5-2-4 to end the week, and thankful its Friday


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Svail

731........👍🏻


----------



## Rhorya

Strapped on the Pam00029 GMT tonight. Love the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhrmensch

Five
Cheers


----------



## marba

3-8-0


----------



## Pannerup

Two months gone (postet on page 438) and my Mr. TipTop strap is getting a more tanned look which I find great


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## Synequano

Been more than a month with this one....


----------



## tekong

Pam









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

After 2 weeks cruising on Oasis of the seas it will be nice to see a Panerai again!!

Man those guys loved their Invictas!!


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> After 2 weeks cruising on Oasis of the seas it will be nice to see a Panerai again!!
> 
> Man those guys loved their Invictas!!
> 
> View attachment 12623157


bigclive, I hope you had a great holiday!

Curious, who are those guys?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

Cant wait to get mine!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Nov 1st & it's chilly here.

Pam312

_


----------



## MOV

Waiting on flight to Miami.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Mov....6500 Americans, they were snapping them up like they were going out of fashion!!


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

PAM 213 for today!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OpulenTimepieces

that dial combination with your strap is insane! love it!


----------



## bigclive2011

OpulenTimepieces said:


> that dial combination with your strap is insane! love it!


Thanks, the dial looks different from every angle and light level.

The strap is a Toshi Deer skin, and was as close as I could get to what the early pieces came on.


----------



## watchdaddy1

176



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Tony A.H

Summer in November. or at least feels like it today .

there's something very special about the 372. still feels as Beautiful and fresh after all these years b-). LOVE it.
good weekend everyone.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Micro

PAM1359









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


----------



## marba

380


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Base are ace!


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

All zeros all day for me


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Pam 213 with vintage band from bullstrap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

iPhone X camera


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

marba said:


> iPhone X camera


The iPhone X is killing it with its camera!


----------



## liwang22

Love the Base

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

Wearing a 512 today and amazed at how much I like this watch. You can see what I guess is a sandwich dial at this angle. Needless to say I am a Paneristi novice.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan

Micro said:


> PAM1359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the black dial, nice shot


----------



## marba

Black Seal!


----------



## Travelller




----------



## r3kahsttub

Small GTG last night...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

Waiting for some Peruvian chicken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iheartpillowpants

Just picked this up over the weekend.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Strapped on my Base Logo Luminor for Friday. Basic black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SilverSurfer777

Radiomir
242


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that is a beautiful Radiomir!!

And one that I have not seen before.


----------



## SilverSurfer777

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is a beautiful Radiomir!!
> 
> And one that I have not seen before.


Thanks!


It's a PAM00242 I - Series , Limited to 300 pieces, and produced only 1 year
very rare


----------



## bennykwang

Finally I'm back !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

That 242 looks like it's powered by JLC movt like in 184/185 but different mm size,nice....


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Synequano said:


> That 242 looks like it's powered by JLC movt like in 184/185 but different mm size,nice....


Yes, OPXIII movement ...base Jaeger-LeCoultre 897
45mm
...I love it


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

SilverSurfer777 said:


> Yes, OPXIII movement ...base Jaeger-LeCoultre 897
> 45mm
> ...I love it


Come on more pics!!

Dont just give us a taster!!!


----------



## SilverSurfer777

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on more pics!!
> 
> Dont just give us a taster!!!


... wrist shot one week ago...










...new PAM pictures will follow, but actually I'm on a short trip ... with my Zenith Pilot Montre d'Aéronef Type 20 GMT 1903

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

352 with some watch movement cufflinks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## stockae92

white dial base


----------



## BKCM

617 on calf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy Thanksgiving to all Paneristi alike



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

1392 for Thanksgiving

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

Nice picture great watch 


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12675307


----------



## waikeekee

562Q




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

two AWESOME looking Radiomirs  :-! b-).



SilverSurfer777 said:


> Radiomir
> 242
> 
> View attachment 12665969





bennykwang said:


> Finally I'm back !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

The PAM1539 for the Black Friday deep dive...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> two AWESOME looking Radiomirs  :-! b-).


Thanks Man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Tony A.H said:


> two AWESOME looking Radiomirs  :-! b-).


Thanks!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gregspitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spencer70

White dial.


----------



## Spencer70

View attachment 12687837

White dial.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

This baby as a daily!


----------



## marba




----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on JV shoes



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

422 & coffee are my favorite










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

Pam 320 for me,
Hello everybody !


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

560Q










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap. Where did you purchase it if I may ask?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

An afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Love that strap. Where did you purchase it if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hello

It made in china but you can find him in FB under 王乐










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

...Radiomir with new Alligator-Nubuck leather strap


----------



## Pannerup




----------



## Synequano

Gotta develop more patina on the shoes to match the color


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Criskoup

Hello everybody !


----------



## waikeekee

24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notorious972

First post on the forum. Thanks for the ad
My PAM1305!at work today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

PAM 29 with a nice big buckle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mxdla

Just got this last night- PAM631









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Panerai Friday for me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this, which PAM is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Rhorya said:


> I like this, which PAM is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Oh? I am surprised you are not aware of such a common and humble model. It's the PAM00024 and it is now obsolete now. It has been replaced by the PAM01024

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

waikeekee said:


> Oh? I am surprised you are not aware of such a common and humble model. It's the PAM00024 and it is now obsolete now. It has been replaced by the PAM01024
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just too many variations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

And it's still the humble 24



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

617 for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beauty BKCM!!

And a unique one that doesn't appear every day on here as well!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12718771


Love that buckle! Have the same one on my 29.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

1392 for the company holiday party.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> That's a beauty BKCM!!
> 
> And a unique one that doesn't appear every day on here as well!!


Thanks bro ! It's a fabulous piece but I only wish the DLC is as tough as it should be....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz

111 on Aaron Bespoke leather.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Good Sunday to everybody










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

'Challenging' weather conditions in the big smoke today (couple of snowflakes earlier), but thankfully I'm prepared for every eventuality with my Five :-d
Cheers


----------



## MOV

Huttfuzz said:


> 111 on Aaron Bespoke leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That strap would be perfect for the dials with the blue second hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Meister...Nerai???


----------



## nrcooled

All of the shots above with PAM 0024s in them inspired me to pull it mine and stick it on a Gunny strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

24 on canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

512 in the morning light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Thanks bro ! It's a fabulous piece but I only wish the DLC is as tough as it should be....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has always been a concern of mine, and why I have never "Pulled the trigger"

All the used ones I have looked at have had marks on them, and unlike stainless you can't just cape cod them out.


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> That has always been a concern of mine, and why I have never "Pulled the trigger"
> 
> All the used ones I have looked at have had marks on them, and unlike stainless you can't just cape cod them out.


True to some extend but I term those " scratches" as decent n acceptable to a certain level , as i have no intention to flip it .. is a piece worth keeping IMO .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Totally agree, lovely piece, I love the look of DLC, but like you have never been that sure of its durability.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cockroach96

PAM 219 & PAM 210









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## BKCM

Rubytuesday said:


> Pam359!


That's 557

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

That's right










PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## BKCM

marba said:


> That's right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


I like the way u have made it so vintage looking !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

No prize in guessing which one is my wrist


----------



## stockae92

White dial base


----------



## waikeekee

Let me join you with the 114 too



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

BKCM said:


> I like the way u have made it so vintage looking !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, playing with iPhone X camera.

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## BKCM

marba said:


> Thanks buddy, playing with iPhone X camera.
> 
> PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


 thought u messed up your pam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

Always catching myself looking at it during the day.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

The base is back! After a number of weeks away getting serviced, I picked up the PAM 112 today.

Super excited to have it back in rotation.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972

I'm wearing my first PAM today, a 2 months old 1005 with a Panerai strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

It's Friday again !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## Notorious972




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

waikeekee said:


> Let me join you with the 114 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good!! Makes me want a 114 as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

omega1300 said:


> So good!! Makes me want a 114 as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, what are you waiting for. Pre-loved PANERAI's prices are at a all time low. In my neck of my woods, a 114 should not be more than US$3,500.00 for a good quality and condition watch.

Hey! It's Christmas and let it be a white Christmas with a white dial Pam.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mattya56

512 on the classic vintage in cognac from B&R. Great band to switch up the look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

By Combat strap









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

To start off my Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

mattya56 said:


> 512 on the classic vintage in cognac from B&R. Great band to switch up the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap combo. I have had my eye on their cognac strap but the lack of 24mm width had kept me from pulling the trigger.

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghinchcl

My new PAM90


----------



## mattya56

512 on canvas and a little lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghinchcl

Today with the rubber strap don’t think I will ever take this watch off!! Sorry breitling..


----------



## Notorious972

That 422 is beautiful BKCM !


----------



## BKCM

Notorious972 said:


> That 422 is beautiful BKCM !


Thanks Man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notorious972




----------



## liwang22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Just arrived....new to me Pam055c.
Love it!!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

With my PAM 24 by the fire on a snowy day.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

219










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

512









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Black on black



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sunset 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Happy Xmas to all my fellow WUS Paneristi.

Have a great one guys.

All the best

Clive.


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's almost Christmas guys.
Hope you all have a great 1



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Lunch n it's a Working day here !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Little festive. New oxblood strap wife got me for Christmas.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Even though I bought myself a new watch for Christmas, I still wanted to start out my Christmas morning with a Panerai.

Merry Christmas to all of my fellow Paneristi friends.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Merry Xmas to all from my favourite watch, on my favourite strap.......flipped and added a bunch this year......very happy with Doxa's , Tudor, and others......but this is still my most loved!


----------



## Fezick

243









Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

Just bought today.

brand new Pam 1024.

absolutely love it b-)


----------



## waikeekee

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Just bought today.
> 
> brand new Pam 1024.
> 
> absolutely love it b-)


A big congrats to you. May you always wear it in good health. It's time to start hunting for custom made straps.

My humble and old 24 send the greetings,,,,,,,,



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

waikeekee said:


> A big congrats to you. May you always wear it in good health. It's time to start hunting for custom made straps.
> 
> My humble and old 24 send the greetings,,,,,,,,


Looks fab !

i don't think there is any difference between the 24 & 1024 other than tang buckle & extended battery reserve.

such a classic sub & Pam though isn't it.

insane lume too


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

e


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cockroach96

219 in the dark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

This one for today


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## ChubbyPan

Just picked up my new SLC.
Compliments my 312 nicely.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrcoach32

My new 1320 with the GMT hidden behind the hour hand...


----------



## mrcoach32

No idea why I can't get my pic to embed. It's not too large.


----------



## mrcoach32

No idea why I can't get my pic to embed. It's not too large.


----------



## mrcoach32

Last try of my 1320...sorry.


----------



## waikeekee

mrcoach32 said:


> Last try of my 1320...sorry.


Download Tapatalk on your mobile or iPad/tablet. It will be much easier.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andycg11

320









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Happy new year to all my fellow Paneristi!!

May 2018 bring you wealth and good health!!

And me a 671!!

)


----------



## MOV

Happy New Year to my fellow Panerai owners!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ghinchcl

My good old Pam90


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater - the 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## nasser80

pam 737 green dial in action 

the beige strap is from combat straps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

nasser80 said:


> pam 737 green dial in action
> 
> the beige strap is from combat straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The beige strap n 737 looks fabulous !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Perfect time to knock off from office !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

With my daily beater 24 visiting Malaysian Capital




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Wearing my newly acquired 562 and LOVING IT!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Another of my Meistersinger Panerais


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Happily wearing my new PAM728 today


----------



## Tony A.H

217 on a very cold Sunday.


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WareagleSig

1312 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Lovely Watch.
the Deep Green is so Beautiful.
enjoy your Chai .



nasser80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Welcoming 4B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Yet again - my humble (16 years) old 24



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nasser80

Tony A.H said:


> Lovely Watch.
> the Deep Green is so Beautiful.
> enjoy your Chai .


Thank you dear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Another of my Meistersinger Panerai.


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Lume from a 20yrs old watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover




----------



## bigclive2011

Few rare ones popped out today!!

Great shots.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still probably my fave out of mine.


----------



## batman1345

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12802819
> 
> 
> Still probably my fave out of mine.


The absolute...

Good for you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

249 for today. tomorrow. till whenever..



good weekend everyone


----------



## novocainekarma

On a toshi.


----------



## Spunwell

Zeros this Saturday


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchMeWork

Heavily distressed Malio on my 112. Sooooo soft!


----------



## socciomz

Nice strap on the Luminor


----------



## Synequano

Daily wear


----------



## cockroach96

219


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

First time with the nato on my 562


----------



## BKCM

This afternoon shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562 on Ammo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## mario puzo

cockroach96 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A perfect shot or the perfect watch


----------



## Synequano




----------



## cockroach96




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrcoach32

PAM01320 with one of my REALLY nice new straps by Vintager. One of the nicest straps I’ve ever donned. 4mm thick but still malleable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Can't be much simpler than this one


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## r3kahsttub

Suiting up tonight...


----------



## Synequano

Earlier in the train today


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on BB Glove shoes for yeefnhaw it's Fri-Yay


----------



## stockae92

Sky turned cloudy


----------



## Notorious972

At work today with my 1005 on a chocolate brown Canotage strap. 
Matching the Paraboot shoes !


----------



## bigclive2011

Synequano said:


> Earlier in the train today


Is that you in the cab driving it or is that the suitcase handle your holding??

)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that you in the cab driving it or is that the suitcase handle your holding??
> 
> )


Actually I was inside the shinkansen (bullet train) on my way to Nagoya from Tokyo


----------



## mrcoach32

My 1320 on a Ruslander strap from Micah at Vintager


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's hot and sunny here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Can you imagine how it'll look like if the watch in this picture is the 38mm due??


----------



## greo




----------



## waikeekee

On a Mauser in the subway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

she puts a Big smile on my face every time i see her .



BKCM said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Had lunch with the legend and the beauty










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> she puts a Big smile on my face every time i see her .


thanks Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Strap By Simplealeather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novocainekarma

On black vintager canvas.


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Happy hour with my 562


----------



## BKCM

20yrs old 4B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

The Mamba 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

My one and only.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Knocked the dust of my Helgray LeMans today.


----------



## MOV

Going to look at the PAM662 tomorrow with the tobacco colored dial.

That darn bigclive keeps spending my money from across the pond! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> Going to look at the PAM662 tomorrow with the tobacco colored dial.
> 
> That darn bigclive keeps spending my money from across the pond!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Why not 587 instead of 662? For me, sandwich dial is a must.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

beautiful


nasser80 said:


> The Mamba
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo today and for the next few days.












good weekend every one.


----------



## Travelller

TGIF with those gold hands and that domed goodness... :-!


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Glad to be inducted in to the Paneristi club. This brand changed from meeh to I need to have it in a span of 2 years. After visiting ADs from Coast to coast all through 2017,I finally settled on PAM 1312. Started the new year with the purchase and this watch has not left my wrist for the past 3 days since I received it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_*TGIF**

*Pam380 Black Seal



_


----------



## MOV

I just picked this one up today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> Why not 587 instead of 662? For me, sandwich dial is a must.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


waikeekee, I too love the sandwich dial on my other Panerai watches but that would have ruined this watch IMO.

The PAM 662 is a limited (1000) production piece paying homage to their 6154, The Little Egyptian with the faded tobacco colored dial and soft edged numbers all framed by slight distortion caused by the doomed plexiglass.

Very different than my others which is why I wanted it.

Regards!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome addition :-!  ... love this watch.
congratulations. enjoy it in good health.



MOV said:


> I just picked this one up today.


----------



## BLing

Oro rosa










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

My weekend piece :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> I just picked this one up today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations! It is an excellent catch. May you wear it on good health.

Yes, a one time production of 1000 pcs. Same as the 587, 663 & 673.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beauty MOV, congrats!!

And I love spending money!! Especially other people's!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011

Base is best today.









Think these ole girls are gonna be classics one day now Panerai have started messing with cases.


----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

cooking on the Beach ?!
Beautiful Ticker. b-) :-!



nasser80 said:


>


----------



## mrcoach32

Today is a pj and build forts with your daughter day today so nothing on my wrist, but this is my PAM01320 with one of my several new straps from Micah at Vintager Straps. This is the nomad with black stitching. I haven't purchased one strap from Micah that wasn't of the highest quality, a perfect fit, and really made me Panerai pop! I also can't figure out why my pics flip 90 degrees when I post them to this site! :-s


----------



## nasser80

Tony A.H said:


> cooking on the Beach ?!
> Beautiful Ticker. b-) :-!


yep, you are right 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

MOV said:


> I just picked this one up today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That's HOT! Congratulations MOV looks great on ya too

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Glad to be inducted in to the Paneristi club. This brand changed from meeh to I need to have it in a span of 2 years. After visiting ADs from Coast to coast all through 2017,I finally settled on PAM 1312. Started the new year with the purchase and this watch has not left my wrist for the past 3 days since I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations & Welcome to the Pamily

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

watchdaddy1 said:


> That's HOT! Congratulations MOV looks great on ya too
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, watchdaddy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

MOV said:


> Thank you very much, watchdaddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Your Welcome, LE correct? 
names William brotha

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Posting a photo of my first PAM. Fell in love with the blue logo and tan indices and just swapped out OEM for beautiful tan Greg Stevens!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

512 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Back to PAM for weekend









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Rhorya

The tuxedo dial 2012 '29.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrcoach32

My 1320 on a ruslander strap from Micah at Vintager Straps.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Soft vintage brown asso (also happened to catch the changing of date)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

champ13 said:


> beautiful


cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sandwich for the lunch hr (Couldn't resist )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Oldie but still a goodie 176 in the London Underground










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome to the UK WKK!!

Will do that beer next time!!

Try and get over for Salon QP in November, it's a good show and worth a look.


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Travelller

#goldhands and a little sunshine =


----------



## Onceuponatim3

One of the benefits of working from
Home -extra time to admire your time pieces 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Travelller said:


> #goldhands and a little sunshine =


Outstanding shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome to the UK WKK!!
> 
> Will do that beer next time!!
> 
> Try and get over for Salon QP in November, it's a good show and worth a look.


This was an impromptu trip. Can't blame you. I came unannounced. Anyway, it was a fun couple of days. Did the usual tourist but the bonus was at Wembley Stadium.

I went to see the match between Tottenham Hotspur and Manchester United. It was reported that this match has broken the attendance record for a premier league match. Over 81 thousands were recorded.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

4B on a sunny afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

so unique like no other b-).
Tuxedo dial and center second.. what's not to like.
looks great :-!.



Rhorya said:


> The tuxedo dial 2012 '29.


----------



## Tony A.H

such a lovely Rad.
though i like it more on the Red Gator ;-).. just sayin'



BKCM said:


> My weekend piece :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Tony A.H said:


> so unique like no other b-).
> Tuxedo dial and center second.. what's not to like.
> looks great :-!.


Thanks! I really enjoy this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Got the 320 on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011

Back from a repair to the crown stem, which broke unexpectedly.

Missed the old girl.


----------



## mrcoach32

My 1320 with the Flat Black strap by Micah at Vintager Straps. This strap and both the Carbon and Ruslander (all by Micah) are my three favorite straps in my collection. The quality blows everything else out of the water that I've tried....and by a wide margin.


----------



## andycg11

This is a rare breed: 423 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> such a lovely Rad.
> though i like it more on the Red Gator ;-).. just sayin'


Thanks Tony - agreed it looks better on red gator  but too many forsaken straps around .. got to be nice to them too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

mrcoach32 said:


> My 1320 with the Flat Black strap by Micah at Vintager Straps. This strap and both the Carbon and Ruslander (all by Micah) are my three favorite straps in my collection. The quality blows everything else out of the water that I've tried....and by a wide margin.
> 
> View attachment 12857285


Excellent way to capture the sandwich dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

TGIF !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Adam_Micheal

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice shot, superb dial and strap combo


----------



## Tony A.H

looks great with that combo.
have you given it an Oxi-Clean bath ??. the Ti case appears darker , which i like a lot b-)  .



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12857121
> 
> 
> Back from a repair to the crown stem, which broke unexpectedly.
> 
> Missed the old girl.


----------



## waikeekee

422 & 24



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob




----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> looks great with that combo.
> have you given it an Oxi-Clean bath ??. the Ti case appears darker , which i like a lot b-)  .


Thanks Tony, no just the way she has aged!

But like you I prefer the darker Patina on the Titanium.


----------



## bigclive2011

Whereas this baby I like nice and shiny!!


----------



## BKCM

Adam_Micheal said:


> Very nice shot, superb dial and strap combo


Thanks man ! Calf strap from Simplealeather (Indonesia)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## scarabei

My trusty PAM299. The bracelet has really grown on me. I rarely wear it on a strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Tweed to accompany my Pam.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

This afternoon at Bergamo



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

176



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> Thanks man ! Calf strap from Simplealeather (Indonesia)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, Does he have a web site? or just Instagram.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> This afternoon at Bergamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice shot Nicolas  That's a BEAUTY

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## User365937

I really like the California dial.


----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice, Does he have a web site? or just Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I only know of his IG , don't think he has a web. Give a try , let me know if no response , I will whatsapp him .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> I only know of his IG , don't think he has a web. Give a try , let me know if no response , I will whatsapp him .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only see IG, & I'm not on IG.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

BKCM said:


> I only know of his IG , don't think he has a web. Give a try , let me know if no response , I will whatsapp him .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found him on here. Thanks for the response

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> I found him on here. Thanks for the response
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

000 on *purple *strap today


----------



## Mirosuaw

Another 000


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

The watch that started this madness...


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

On a sunny afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

8-days









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## mrcoach32

1320 on my XL flat black with tan stitching from Micah at Vintager.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12872139


----------



## waikeekee

Stopped by the Italian Polizia for safety (fog) warnings on the A7. I felt like a F1 driver driving behind a safety car. There was, I guessed a massive traffic jam behind me at that moment.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## MOV

Sexitano said:


>


Picture shows the great sandwich dial so well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> Stopped by the Italian Polizia for safety (fog) warnings on the A7. I felt like a F1 driver driving behind a safety car. There was, I guessed a massive traffic jam behind me at that moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool. Where in Italy?

Also, I love that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> Cool. Where in Italy?
> 
> Also, I love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was driving from Milan to Monte Carlo and Nice. Here, google map explains it the best.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

176


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Barrage of straps continue -distressed calf leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

My first Panerai.


----------



## Dan3612

^Great, classic piece!


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks I think the 000 is gonna be. A future classic Now it is discontinued.


----------



## Spunwell

0zero0 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

TGIF b-)


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Last day with 422 . All the best !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Travelller said:


> TGIF b-)


Great shot of a rare beauty!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Same strap two days in a row!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Rosa PAM









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Non- patina bronzo for weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM is that a new addition??

Jealous beyond measure!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> BKCM is that a new addition??
> 
> Jealous beyond measure!!


 u r a funny man !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

BKCM said:


> u r a funny man !!


is that a yes or no ???! :think: ... if yes. then BIG Congrats. :-!

BTW. have you polished the Case ?!. with no Brush streaks, it looks too smooth to me . or maybe by removing the Patina it looks to shiny. not sure.


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing

Another day with PAM









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> is that a yes or no ???! :think: ... if yes. then BIG Congrats. :-!
> 
> BTW. have you polished the Case ?!. with no Brush streaks, it looks too smooth to me . or maybe by removing the Patina it looks to shiny. not sure.


Hello Tony

Yes it's a new addition ! 
Pic was taken after a lime bath and brushed with water ... yes too smooth .. it looks .. but the steak are there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csjesse

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12882751


Can you link the strap? Unless you made it :s

I'm looking for something similar, also taking suggestions for a nice brown leather strap. ty!


----------



## BKCM

Another new addition for YR 2018 : Revolution 00x/50 SE



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Another beautiful piece BKCM!!

You are on a roll!!


----------



## bigclive2011

csjesse said:


> Can you link the strap? Unless you made it :s
> 
> I'm looking for something similar, also taking suggestions for a nice brown leather strap. ty!


It is from Rich at Toshi straps!!

I can't recommend him enough! Great guy and he makes top notch straps.

Check out his website, he has dozens of different leathers, and he will hand make it to your spec.

I have given him a small fortune in the last 10 years.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Another beautiful piece BKCM!!
> 
> You are on a roll!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## waikeekee

Back to my humble 24 on beige canvas



















Oh! Happy St. Valentine's Day to everyone here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

BKCM said:


> Hello Tony
> 
> Yes it's a new addition !
> Pic was taken after a lime bath and brushed with water ... yes too smooth .. it looks .. but the steak are there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well deserved. congratulations on the 2 additions.
wear'em in good health.


----------



## m8san

352 on bracelet today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> Well deserved. congratulations on the 2 additions.
> wear'em in good health.


Thanks Tony 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## stockae92




----------



## iheartpillowpants

005 with Mint Green Combat Strap


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Logo


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

673










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

111









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Strap obsession continues .. Nubuck croco,fresh out of the mail. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cockroach96




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Holiday is over 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

sonykurniawan said:


>


That's a beautiful strap ,love the color. May I know where you purchased it from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## briancruz

Take a tof of the Pam hmmmmm tof of the Pam! Have a nice day.


----------



## andycg11

Cheers with 423  still celebrating chinese new year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

4B for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

One of my two PAMs, the 363


----------



## nicholasnick

I looove this dial


----------



## bigclive2011

andycg11 said:


> Cheers with 423  still celebrating chinese new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might have one with you!!

Happy new year to all our Chinese Paneristi!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Give it a try it's great drinking Whisky!!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS

My one and only PAM, the recently acquired 422. Totally enamored by the case and dial.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Blue Dial for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Beautiful watch and a great shot of it!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

OFO is a free ride










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful watch and a great shot of it!!


Thanks Bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

All ready to head back home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## 5959HH

Attempted to add a picture in Tapatalk but edited incorrectly and ended up with a mostly a duplicate post which I am attempting to correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Wearing my 111 today. On another thread castigated by a couple of members who said "Waaaaaayyyyyy to much watch" on my wrist, and another who said the watch "looks ridiculously large" on me. But hey, I like wearing it in rotation with other watches mostly 40mm instead of 44mm with this one. I have a rather flat 6.75" wrist but am 6'2" and 185 lbs, and don't feel particularly out of place wearing it. After all is said and done, I suppose it is mostly about personal preference and what we enjoy wearing, whether watches or clothes. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

No overhang on the lugs, so all good in my book!!


----------



## opusx

Good old Pam 424


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Super soft distressed leather for the weekend. I remember a Radiomir having a similar strap which initially attracted me to the brand.

Anyone remember the Radiomir model ,don't seem to offer it anymore.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Pam weekend









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

111 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

New Green calf by Kenny Strap HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

My first Panerai. Just got it today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome to the Paneristi and our enthusiastic (Little) group!!

Great choice for your first PAM, and now the strap buying begins

)


----------



## bigclive2011

Its my my birthday today (How many times can you be 21 and still be believable?) and as BKCM has let me down and not sent me my Bronzo birthday present!!, I'm wearing this one.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12929487
> 
> 
> Its my my birthday today (How many times can you be 21 and still be believable?) and as BKCM has let me down and not sent me my Bronzo birthday present!!, I'm wearing this one.


Oh! Happy Birthday greetings. I have a friend who's birthday is also today. Today turned 53.

Wearing this today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome to the Paneristi and our enthusiastic (Little) group!!
> 
> Great choice for your first PAM, and now the strap buying begins
> 
> )


Actually... Help me to have a good kick-start with that please mate! Where do I start from?? Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12929487
> 
> 
> Its my my birthday today (How many times can you be 21 and still be believable?) and as BKCM has let me down and not sent me my Bronzo birthday present!!, I'm wearing this one.


Hahahahahaa ....... DHL refused to courier out ... it was returned to me today .. sorry man but nevertheless wishing you a very Happy 21 (LOL ) Birthday !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

damascato said:


> Actually... Help me to have a good kick-start with that please mate! Where do I start from?? Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Toshi straps are great, speak to Rich and he will gladly take all your money!!

Well he's got all mine why not yours!!


----------



## BKCM

damascato said:


> Actually... Help me to have a good kick-start with that please mate! Where do I start from?? Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


As a start of your addiction - please start looking for straps such as Corrigia strap, Bosphorus strap , Mayberlin and many more ..

Next please remember 1 pam is never enough .... ask Clive if u have to ... start looking for ur 2nd Pam ..

Anyway welcome to the Pamily !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

617 on ostrich










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011

Great shot as always !!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JS3




----------



## bigclive2011

You know when sometimes people say that despite their best efforts one of their children just didn't get the love the others did??

This is that child for me!!

Try as I might I just haven't gelled with it, think it's cos it is just too top heavy on the wrist for me, and wears so much bigger than my 47mil Pams.


----------



## Synequano

And here I thought why I can wear pam 368 and 345 comfortably but still find 351 to be a bit uncomfortable for me...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Guess kids toys make for a good background










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69

911


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ghinchcl

Pam90


----------



## nrcooled

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12943667


I found one new at Tourneau in Arlington, VA and tried it on. Sadly, it's just too big for me. I an so jealous that you can wear this piece.

Here is what I'm wearing today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

599 for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psamw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## elchicomalo

Manual winds


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andycg11

Another manual winding









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

What better way to start the week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Destro for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Destro for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap!!

I want one of dem!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Triple 0


----------



## Synequano

Another destro


----------



## masterkmw

24


----------



## watchpt

Pam 423 on OEM honey croc


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Great strap!!
> 
> I want one of dem!!


Hi Clive

I got this Kenny strap off the shelf from a grey watch dealer in HK . Don't think he has a web for ordering , so unless u want me to get it for you n courier it over ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> I got this Kenny strap off the shelf from a grey watch dealer in HK . Don't think he has a web for ordering , so unless u want me to get it for you n courier it over ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind offer but don't go to all that trouble as I really don't need another strap!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011

Still no pics (


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer but don't go to all that trouble as I really don't need another strap!!
> 
> )


No worry man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## BLing

No PAM today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

the Coolest combo i've see.
love the watch and strap. but together makes Perfect b-) :-!.



BKCM said:


> Destro for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Great taste as always.
what buckle do you have on it?. *Maddog *. maybe??



BKCM said:


> New Green calf by Kenny Strap HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> the Coolest combo i've see.
> love the watch and strap. but together makes Perfect b-) :-!.


Hi Tony

Thanks Bro for your kind words !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> Great taste as always.
> what buckle do you have on it?. *Maddog *. maybe??


 Hi Tony

Strap from Kenny HK , and cheap bronze buckle made in China ! LOL  I can send one to you if u wish?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## salmaan1183

1088 on the rubber. Been rocking this a lot this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## waikeekee

Base is still the best










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## McSoappy

Today is a 1389 kind of day. My first Panerai......loving it!


----------



## stockae92

PAM 000 on my weekend strap


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Salmon croco strap on sushi night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

48


----------



## Onceuponatim3

blackbolt said:


> 48


Love that strap ,mind if I ask where you purchased it from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

289









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sunny day in Chi town 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail

My Pam 731, eboutique edition.... great look


----------



## BKCM

BLing said:


> 289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

BKCM said:


> Beautiful piece !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for kind words..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Blue and Orange makes perfect combo









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

oh thank you, THAN YOU. that's very nice of you. i honestly have more straps and buckles that i can wear :roll: .
that buckle doesn't look cheap to me at all. looks great and well made. 
forgot to mention how beautiful that strap is :-!.

enjoy it in good health.



BKCM said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Strap from Kenny HK , and cheap bronze buckle made in China ! LOL  I can send one to you if u wish?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

249 on handmade strap by fellow HK risti










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Another 000


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## 5959HH

111 probably too big for my sparrow wrist but still like to wear it from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Rainy day in Sydney... Bring out the colours, then!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

372 all week


----------



## waikeekee

It's just my 422 for the 2nd day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

All Black day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Waiting for flight at airport with my 422.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422 waiting for my ferry










Love the sea, sun and my Panerai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

4B today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Clive, I think I sold you a Timex Marlin earlier this week. Now your pictures have caused me to order a PAM0000. Thanks for financing a little bit of it :-!


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011

andygog said:


> Clive, I think I sold you a Timex Marlin earlier this week. Now your pictures have caused me to order a PAM0000. Thanks for financing a little bit of it :-!


A fine choice Andy!!

Think it might wear a bit bigger on the wrist though!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011

But not as as big as this!! Feels like a kettle bell!!

What a difference an automatic movement makes to the feel of a watch eh?


----------



## Onceuponatim3

OEM alligator with my suit today,seems to fit any formal occasion. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

#pam217->#pam233 / Changing of the guards / every dog has its day / ...etc. ;-)


----------



## BKCM

All Blue day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psamw




----------



## waikeekee

114










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Green Day-trying on my new olive green Asso 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

1312 with nubuck crocodile strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Undecided yet but it's most likely gonna be a black one....


----------



## BKCM

On rubber n new skeleton buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

All about blue and orange for these 2 days









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My choice to start off the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

512 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

So its time to start buying straps! Does anyone know a good source for shorter after market straps? I'm blessed with a skinny wrist.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

andygog said:


> View attachment 12981213
> 
> 
> So its time to start buying straps! Does anyone know a good source for shorter after market straps? I'm blessed with a skinny wrist.


Great choice!!

I would recommend Rich at Toshi straps, he makes superb offerings, at whatever length, and in whatever leather you require.


----------



## primabaleron

Only one is like that


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Happy St. Patty's 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## BLing

4 days to go..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Thus far, a Panerai weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ridley

112 on Kyros.

Cheers


----------



## Rhorya

Today it's the big "PAM" 29 tuxedo dial GMT on leather with an awesome sub buckle.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## primabaleron

190


----------



## bigclive2011

Great shot!!


----------



## damascato

Morning world from down under.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Anonymous Dial is amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

176 on Shark


----------



## Vicar69

BKCM said:


> Anonymous Dial is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that shot. Fave of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## BKCM

Vicar69 said:


> I love that shot. Fave of the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man . U can see the reflection of my iPhone lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69

BKCM said:


> Thanks man . U can see the reflection of my iPhone lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you've pointed it out I can't unsee your phone. Hilarious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Lunch at macdonalds










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

111 yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Vicar69 said:


> Now you've pointed it out I can't unsee your phone. Hilarious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... I think there's lots of older folks like myself here .. same as In FB ... and didn't notice that reflection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69

BKCM said:


> ... I think there's lots of older folks like myself here .. same as In FB ... and didn't notice that reflection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd take issue with that - but it's true!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

As its a day to reflect!!


----------



## Vicar69

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Clouds or smudge?


----------



## Synequano

A blast from the past,the first antimagnetic Panerai ever....


----------



## USMC0321

305 on Ted Su rubber and dive buckle


----------



## BLing

19 and 20









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tourbillon53

Absolutely Panerai


----------



## BKCM

Pam 721










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bask7

nasser80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shot, that strap is a stunner


----------



## salmaan1183

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks comically large from that angle. Is that a 47?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Love that strap ,mind if I ask where you purchased it from ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, that's a Kain Heritage strap


----------



## blackbolt

48 on Kain today


----------



## BKCM

salmaan1183 said:


> That looks comically large from that angle. Is that a 47?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah is 44mm . Is the angle of shot .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

382 On Black Rubber Strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke

My only pam. I wear it a lot so it is not a safety deposit box watch hehe


----------



## damascato

Brown & red









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Fully charged..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

721 for TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

000


----------



## apflorio1

On a new Ted Su strap.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Reflections.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

boxterduke said:


> My only pam. I wear it a lot so it is not a safety deposit box watch hehe
> 
> View attachment 12997247


Love the strap combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Movt shot..


----------



## ar7iste

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12996005


Hey BigClive, question for you:
How does the 687 wear compared to the 425?
Does it look bigger or smaller due to the different bezel and thickness?
Would appreciate some info on that since I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 425.

Thanks!


----------



## boxterduke

MOV said:


> Love the strap combo


Thank you my friend |>


----------



## boxterduke

Here is it today. It is awesome sometimes when you can find a cheap strap on eBay and it arrives and happens to be of amazing quality and soft AF


----------



## andygog

I've finally started buying straps


----------



## SoCalOC

Dressing it up


----------



## waikeekee

Going bananas over Panerai










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## BLing

Have a great weekend









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

ar7iste said:


> Hey BigClive, question for you:
> How does the 687 wear compared to the 425?
> Does it look bigger or smaller due to the different bezel and thickness?
> Would appreciate some info on that since I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 425.
> 
> Thanks!


687 is about as close as I have to a Panerai "Dress watch" it wears really small even though it is 47mil.

With that comes the low water resistance!!

Def wears smaller than the 425, but the 425 is far more practical.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## primabaleron

190 vs 512


----------



## Onceuponatim3

My day summed up !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueOpusX

Such a sunny day...








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLing

Almost half tank..










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Bask7 said:


> Nice shot, that strap is a stunner


thx mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

4B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

GADA watch - my 24










Super late lunch or an early dinner?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater on black canvas by Micah



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sunny afternoon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycg11

Overlooking Central Park Mall, Jakarta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover

335 today.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Wishing everyone here a happy Easter weekend.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

721










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that's what you call a base dial!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## illus83

I'm diggin that strap/dial combo


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Synequano

I think there's a problem with tapatalk's attachment server.....


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Those golden hands !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Teju lizard from Spain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueOpusX

Pam 424 on leather Nato








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Same old same old 24 but on a Mauser by Micah




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Teju lizard from Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see more photos of that strap, please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## francorx

Got my pam312 on the wrist for my next watch on rotation









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Black Seal



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Where you been Will??

Not been wearing other makes of watch I hope!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Have a nice day









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

599










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

The Five today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

On to the afternoon...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Where you been Will??
> 
> Not been wearing other makes of watch I hope!!
> 
> )


Vintage bug & bit hard. I post here all the time still.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Perfect riding weather here.So jumped on the bike this morning.










Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice bike Will!!

Oh and a nice PAM.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## MOV

PAM 422.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gogeo

What's the band? That's gorgeous.


----------



## gogeo

that may just be the coolest pam ever.


----------



## BKCM

Love this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Plexi is sexy like they say but I don't see it but I just like the dome shape 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

gogeo said:


> What's the band? That's gorgeous.


gogeo, not sure if the question was for me. If so, it is a strap from DON straps in Canada. I can give you more info if you would like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gogeo

I haven't worn this one in well over a year...may as well get some fresh air.


----------



## boxterduke

Here is my preciousssssss


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## batman1345

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13033817


Nice crystal!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Till you have had one you don't realise the difference that a plexiglass makes to the look of a watch, def makes the 372 look so vintage.

As it does with the Speedy 3570.50.


----------



## BKCM

Vintage Inspired !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Ended up darkening my lizard skin quite a bit since it arrived last week 
Before :








After:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Forca Barca ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

On the commute home










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp1145

535 on Aaron Besoke Canvas


----------



## Travelller




----------



## StephenCanale

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueOpusX

424








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

48 on Toshi


----------



## waikeekee

Met up and had coffee with some friends with nice watches.

662 & 532





































Surprisingly, they are very comfortable which is contrary to my belief. What I don't like are; 662 does not has a sandwich and 532 spring bars system for straps. Other than these, these 2 are beautiful watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

feels good this morning with 249.


----------



## Synequano

For the next few weeks or so....


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Synequano said:


> For the next few weeks or so....


Beautiful chrono,very rare to see them on here or in the wild. The minimal stitch seems to complement the complications

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueOpusX

424 "Bali" dial.. hahahhaha








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Drop by an AD in north of Porto and finally got my hand on the elusive brown rubber strap...spoke about Panerai with the owner then he took out several LEs he has in stock,this 507 is the shop owner's personal watch


----------



## BKCM

Fauxtina 599










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller




----------



## BLing

Rosa PAM









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

512 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

372 for the Mexican breakfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Pop of color









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Zero doing the daddy day care


----------



## BLing

1 day left









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

How's the accuracy as the mainspring runs down??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

508 on rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## MOV

Back at airport waiting to head home...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spiderer

380


----------



## pepepatryk

BKCM said:


> 508 on rubber strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful peace


----------



## BKCM

pepepatryk said:


> Beautiful peace


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Ready for the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

View attachment 13076655


----------



## Mirosuaw

000


----------



## waikeekee

Went to a friend's apartment for a casual gathering. Here are what I have to show,,,,,,,,,,


























































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Decisions , decisions._



_Been a long time since I've worn a plain Blk strap, Think I'm gonna go w/ it.
_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ratven

425 today









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoybusiness

Vintage 001A beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobody




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Ratven

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13082197


One of my favorites, though I'm partial. Great picture!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The best dial Panerai have ever made IMO, as pics can't do justice to the way the colour changes in the light from almost grey to deep orange.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BKCM

Strap by Mark Sanders










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## BLing

It's still alive..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13084987
> 
> 
> The best dial Panerai have ever made IMO, as pics can't do justice to the way the colour changes in the light from almost grey to deep orange.


Completely agree. Every time you post I think I need to buy one as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gmoybusiness

001A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

MOV said:


> Completely agree. Every time you post I think I need to buy one as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You definetly should!!

Who needs a house and car?? Sell them all!!

Live under a bridge with your watches!!

I do.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> You definetly should!!
> 
> Who needs a house and car?? Sell them all!!
> 
> Live under a bridge with your watches!!
> 
> I do.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Some days just scream Panerai!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B-747

much comfortable than i expected, love it!


----------



## BKCM

617 on corrigia strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

422 with Gunny.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ratven

425 kind of day









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

Tobacco dial









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Pam 000 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

^same....on Dr Phil


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Labour Day at the mall.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Q560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peenoise

005










Best regards,


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iam7head

Moving heavy stuff today at work with the 000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13111727


Looks great, used to love my 88

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Relaxing after a nice night out with the wife.


----------



## Bender.Folder

005, first one, and not the last I bet....After Omega and Breitling fan, rid of those. Never thought I'd become Seiko&Panerai fan...


----------



## iam7head

Bender.Folder said:


> 005, first one, and not the last I bet....After Omega and Breitling fan, rid of those. Never thought I'd become Seiko&Panerai fan...


Never got into Breitling myself but I supposed they are quality pieces.

As for Omega Panerai and Seiko? Love em'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

This new 42mm arrival









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Going old school with my PAM 010.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blackbolt

048


----------



## Tony A.H

MM. 217


----------



## Tony A.H

that's quite a special GTG
great gathering. great tickers b-) :-!.
thanks for sharing.



waikeekee said:


> Went to a friend's apartment for a casual gathering. Here are what I have to show,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> that's quite a special GTG
> great gathering. great tickers b-) :-!.
> thanks for sharing.


A thing of beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaychief

PAM 427


----------



## watchdaddy1

Juxtaposition

Dickie shorts, Chucks, Tattoos and a dressed up Pam312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Yesterday and today



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## 5959HH

111 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NewDorpNY

682









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

Picked up a 620 today and swapped out the 'gator strap for a rubber one since I'm going to be in Asia where its hot and humid during the summer.


----------



## Wlover

Traffic








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iam7head

base 372

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really digging this strap, where is it from?

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Ratven said:


> Really digging this strap, where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. A small batch arrived 2 days ago. We usually make a group order.










You can order from Jose Maria Aguilar. Search for him on Facebook or instagram. If both fail, let me know and i give you his contact number so that you can whatsapp him.










Above picture is the same canvas beige but for 47MM width size 26/26 MM.










The above is new from JMA brown canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

You're still the one I run to....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## MOV

Ratven said:


> Really digging this strap, where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Me too. Every time I see it, I think, I want one too.

I think it makes a lot of sense for summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwaym0

PAM 90 on a black bulzlstrap.

Side note: My pictures always rotate when I upload them, anyone know why...? Thanks


----------



## dwaym0

View attachment 13135259


PAM 90 on a black bullstrap.

Side note: My pictures always rotate when I upload them, anyone know why...? Thanks


----------



## waikeekee

Humble 24 on Ammo (Mauser) strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Yesterday at the football.


----------



## BKCM

I am back !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NewDorpNY

PAM682









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My humble contribution of my old and modest 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the PAMwagon today with some ceramic heaven.....


----------



## carlhaluss

Before I went to the Panerai Boutique here in Vancouver today, I pretty much knew that if they had this Luminor Base Titanio 8 Days 44mm 00562 in stock, I would be leaving with it on my wrist. Just a couple of quick pics, before I do an "Incoming" thread:





Everything about this watch is perfect for me: No date, not even a second hand, 8 days power reserve, manual wind, love the crown locking mechanism (matter of fact more than a screw down crown), the Titanium with the dark brown dial is outstanding, 300m (1000ft) water resistance. And more. There is just so much to like about this watch. I am absolutely chuffed!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## D999SS

590 kinda Wednesday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

My first one digit OOR out of 40 !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Base vs base

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

BKCM said:


> My first one digit OOR out of 40 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winnerrrrrrrr

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

512 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Very nice.....

Never been in the Vancouver boutique as I am scared of what I might come home with!



carlhaluss said:


> Before I went to the Panerai Boutique here in Vancouver today, I pretty much knew that if they had this Luminor Base Titanio 8 Days 44mm 00562 in stock, I would be leaving with it on my wrist. Just a couple of quick pics, before I do an "Incoming" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this watch is perfect for me: No date, not even a second hand, 8 days power reserve, manual wind, love the crown locking mechanism (matter of fact more than a screw down crown), the Titanium with the dark brown dial is outstanding, 300m (1000ft) water resistance. And more. There is just so much to like about this watch. I am absolutely chuffed!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai Luminor Base 8 Days Titanio - Brown Dial on Brown Rubber


----------



## Maddog1970

Base 000 on safran Dr Phil....


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Luis

This past afternoon. Pam 513.


----------



## Juan Luis

This past afternoon. Pam 513. 

free image host


----------



## Higs

005 on Ferretti


----------



## 5959HH

111 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY

Surprised by how much I dig it on a NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Wlover said:


> Winnerrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Kum xia !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano

phunky_monkey said:


> 000 :-!


Quite possibly the best model 000


----------



## lo_scrivano

My only PAM 631 on GSD strap


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> My first one digit OOR out of 40 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding! Huge congrats on that one.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Uhrmensch

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## lo_scrivano

The 000 and 005 are so popular.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Synequano

Still this one on my Bali trip


----------



## carlhaluss

End of a perfect Saturday with my PAM00562









So ends my third day with my Luminor Base Titanio 8 Days. And the watch has barely gained a single second! I am amazed, and hope that it stays this way. We shall see, closer to the end of the 8 days. After that, however, I am not going to track the time any more, just going to enjoy it as a wonderful addition to my collection.


----------



## Spunwell

Starting today with this one


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## WatchMeWork

176 Today!


----------



## WatchMeWork

176 Today!


----------



## lo_scrivano

WatchMeWork said:


> 176 Today!


Our straps are similar!


----------



## carlhaluss

Good night!


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Outstanding! Huge congrats on that one.
> Carl


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Zero is the hero!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Wlover

233 today









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

721 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> 721 for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so jealous!! Just a fantastic looking PAM! I'm curious, do you wear it all the time with the plexiglass or do you get it switched out from time-to-time?


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13154365


I'm always seething with envy and jealous of this one, too!! I just love the bezel on that Brevettato!!


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> I am so jealous!! Just a fantastic looking PAM! I'm curious, do you wear it all the time with the plexiglass or do you get it switched out from time-to-time?


Hello I have no preference be it plexiglass or sapphire....as long as it's a PAM , 721 comes with plexiglass only .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> Hello I have no preference be it plexiglass or sapphire....as long as it's a PAM , 721 comes with plexiglass only .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the plexiglass. Funny, I thought that LE came with both, maybe a choice?

Anyway, I think I have to go back to the Boutique today and take a look. Now that I have one Panerai, I got the itch already!!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> I'm always seething with envy and jealous of this one, too!! I just love the bezel on that Brevettato!!


Well now, they are still available at the moment (1000 only) and it would make a perfect companion for your Luminor!!

So what's stopping you Carl??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TAG Fan

I picked up my first (and probably only) Panerai today. It is a LUMINOR MARINA LOGO 3 DAYS ACCIAIO - 44MM reference number PAM00776 with the in-house P.6000 movement. The interesting thing is that the boutique told me that it won't be available in earnest until July/August. However, they received two pieces of each of the new variants and that I was the first one in the Middle East (Dubai to be precise) to get my hands on it. Not sure how true it is but I got number 0055/2000 and I am well chuffed. They also had lovely Italian chocolate.


----------



## carlhaluss

TAG Fan said:


> I picked up my first (and probably only) Panerai today. It is a LUMINOR MARINA LOGO 3 DAYS ACCIAIO - 44MM reference number PAM00776 with the in-house P.6000 movement. The interesting thing is that the boutique told me that it won't be available in earnest until July/August. However, they received two pieces of each of the new variants and that I was the first one in the Middle East (Dubai to be precise) to get my hands on it. Not sure how true it is but I got number 0055/2000 and I am well chuffed. They also had lovely Italian chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 13158059
> 
> 
> View attachment 13158065


Wow! You should be well chuffed. The new line of Luminor Logo 3 days! Never thought I would see one so soon on the forum. Congratulations!!!
As for your comment "I picked up my first (and probably only) Panerai today." Probably ONLY! :-d:-d Good luck with that one, pal! I don't want to say how addictive these watches are, but you might be surprised real soon!
Meantime, enjoy this one, it is a beauty! Love the logo.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Well now, they are still available at the moment (1000 only) and it would make a perfect companion for your Luminor!!
> 
> So what's stopping you Carl??


Well, this is what's stopping me (I still can't believe I did this!!):



I actually went to the Boutique today, to try on a Luminor Marina Militare 00673 that they had in stock. I had seen it a week ago, when I got my 562. I mentioned that I really loved the Brevettato, and they actually had one in stock, with the black dial!! I tried it on, perfect fit, loved it. Then I thought that since I was there, I might as well try on the 424 California Dial as well. Well, that did it! I don't have a Radiomir, and have always love this California dial.

Anyway of the three, the 673, the 562 and the 424, the 424 is the one that really called to me. I really wanted my next one to be a Radiomir, and I love the highly domed crystal as well. And it is completely different to the 562 as well. Honestly, I loved them all, and if I could have afforded it would have taken all three! This dial really jumps at me, and I also love the logo on the dial as well. So, I not only get a Panerai, but I get the California dial, the logo, and the domed crystal!!!!

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GUTuna

572 on Brady sailcloth


----------



## GUTuna

572 on Brady Sailcloth


----------



## Tommywine0

512

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY

PAM682









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! You should be well chuffed. The new line of Luminor Logo 3 days! Never thought I would see one so soon on the forum. Congratulations!!!
> As for your comment "I picked up my first (and probably only) Panerai today." Probably ONLY! :-d:-d Good luck with that one, pal! I don't want to say how addictive these watches are, but you might be surprised real soon!
> Meantime, enjoy this one, it is a beauty! Love the logo.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl - I know the addiction is hard to resist but I think I have reached my nadir now. My collection seems 95% complete. I now want a skeleton dial or an open heart and I think that will be that. But hey you never know!

Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM00424 Radiomir California 3 Days


----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> Well, this is what's stopping me (I still can't believe I did this!!):
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to the Boutique today, to try on a Luminor Marina Militare 00673 that they had in stock. I had seen it a week ago, when I got my 562. I mentioned that I really loved the Brevettato, and they actually had one in stock, with the black dial!! I tried it on, perfect fit, loved it. Then I thought that since I was there, I might as well try on the 424 California Dial as well. Well, that did it! I don't have a Radiomir, and have always love this California dial.
> 
> Anyway of the three, the 673, the 562 and the 424, the 424 is the one that really called to me. I really wanted my next one to be a Radiomir, and I love the highly domed crystal as well. And it is completely different to the 562 as well. Honestly, I loved them all, and if I could have afforded it would have taken all three! This dial really jumps at me, and I also love the logo on the dial as well. So, I not only get a Panerai, but I get the California dial, the logo, and the domed crystal!!!!
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Congrats Carl, beautiful piece!!

2 is an odd number though so how about a Submersible??

)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Congrats Carl, beautiful piece!!
> 
> 2 is an odd number though so how about a Submersible??
> 
> )


Maybe after I get my dental work done. I already have to sell a watch to do that !! :-d

ENABLER!!o|


----------



## bigclive2011

Teeth are very overrated!!

Can't tell the time on them can you!!


----------



## Synequano

Two of you might end up chasing the same watch in the near future,the fifth bronzo sub anyone?? (The fourth one is the one off brownzo)


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Teeth are very overrated!!
> 
> Can't tell the time on them can you!!


Hell, I'll be 70 next year, so I won't need them for much longer anyway! I'm fine with a diet of gruel and water anyway!
So, here's to the next Panerai :-!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM00424 California. Finally got what I think are some decent shots, at least better than previous ones. Shows off the true dial color, which is really very matte black. And the gold accents on the dial and hands. With the highly domed crystal, this really is an exceptional vintage inspired watch:







I actually think once I get the first scratches on the finely polished case, and the strap begins to show some wear, I will enjoy this watch even more. Note the "CALIFORNIA" etched on the inside bezel, which I think is a cool touch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover

Synequano said:


> Two of you might end up chasing the same watch in the near future,the fifth bronzo sub anyone?? (The fourth one is the one off brownzo)


Destro?

P.s.: created by yours truly. Not a real production pc...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sp1145

PAM 535 on Aaron Bespoke canvas


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## NewDorpNY

PAM682









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D999SS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

I am also a man with my watch/s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> I am also a man with my watch/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a fun read.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> Such a fun read.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


+3 agreed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> +3 agreed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have enjoyed both of the HODINKEE magazine releases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arogle1stus

JohnS1967:
I WISH!!!!
Any PAM or Sinn

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> I also have enjoyed both of the HODINKEE magazine releases.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


HODINKEE? Yes, I have downloaded their apps too. Frankly, I find Hodinkee a little partial but many are the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> HODINKEE? Yes, I have downloaded their apps too. Frankly, I find Hodinkee a little partial but many are the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They love their vintage watches for sure. I enjoy many of their videos and as I said, have also enjoyed both of their magazine publications.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano

sp1145 said:


> View attachment 13162435
> 
> 
> PAM 535 on Aaron Bespoke canvas


Oh come on. Just amazing. Love that dial. Almost bought that one.


----------



## mattya56

My 512 for a night in the city.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Radiomir California 3 Days on "Ponte Vecchio" Panerai leather strap:









All set for a great Friday. Hope same for all you guys as well.
Carl


----------



## TAG Fan

Got the beast, PAM776, out today


----------



## r3kahsttub

Trying to pick one over the other for tomorrow:


----------



## bigclive2011

Go for the zero

)


----------



## r3kahsttub

I do love the zero, and feels right for the weekend. The 564 is otherwise a fantastic choice for weekdays; lighter and more comfortable for long hours on the wrist. No bad choice here, but yes I think the zero needs some sun...


----------



## Spunwell

7two1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NewDorpNY

Fun day hiking with the 682









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai 562 today:


----------



## cerberus63

Shopping for watches in Boston today. Weather was spectacular and was in the high 80's. Switched the watch to the rubber strap for the first time, found it very comfortable. Just a quick stop at Ben and Jerry's


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Love the plexiglass. Funny, I thought that LE came with both, maybe a choice?
> 
> Anyway, I think I have to go back to the Boutique today and take a look. Now that I have one Panerai, I got the itch already!!


Yeah it's just plexiglass for it no options . Anyway Welcome to the addiction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

111 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY

Happy Memorial Day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## BKCM

249










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Onceuponatim3

A lil bit of wearing and drinking today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Same Panerai as earlier, different strap. Switched from the dark brown Ponte Vecchio to the lighter nubuck that came with the watch:


----------



## Wlover

233


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM00424 on Original OEM Calf Strap:


----------



## WatchTheThrone17

PAM 347


----------



## waikeekee

673 mounted on Escobar (Mustard) calf strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

7two1 this Thursday


----------



## BKCM

TGIF !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karam3l

PAM 213


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## Rhorya

My PAM 029



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

White dial base


----------



## BKCM

508 on corrigia strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Q560 sandwich dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Early start on chilly Saturday morning ,Panerai to cheer me up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## EA-Sport

PAM 164 for the soccer game this morning...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sun is back !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

382 on Corrigia strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport

Pam049 on orange rubber strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422 - 1X & 2X zoom



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

3..5..1









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## BKCM

Destro for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Base is best....


----------



## boxterduke

This red strap just makes it pop like crazy


----------



## BKCM

4B on Mark Sanders Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

I like it with a tail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## borchard929

Raining cats and dogs here today so I decided to switch to the rubber strap. Super comfortable!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Wlover

335 TGIF









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

508 for TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero on a black borealis iso......love the blackness of this beasty.....raining here today, so went rubber just in case I got wet!

Seem to be going for darker straps right now, have a Black distressed ammo incoming from Dr Phil that I am really looking forward to getting!


----------



## Maddog1970

really, the double posty thingy again?


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

As Maddog1970 says, in the rain here today. But I refuse to change this strap until it gains some patina:


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Wlover

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

White










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Coffee and the 292....and yes, back on leather


----------



## Maddog1970

Yay double post


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dimok

537


----------



## Wlover

Cali









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Luminor Marina









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mattya56

My 512 with Haagen bracelets. Fun for the summer. I also think it adds a levity to my watches so they don't look so "serious".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Woke up early to watch Trump-Kim Summit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Trusty ol' 557










PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## marba

And 082C on the right wrist

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## borchard929

Luminor with new green strap









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Destro 649










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

346 on grey Martu strap.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM00424 Radiomir California


----------



## BKCM

Destro 569










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

111 today. Nice lume and 3D effect with the sandwich dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

marba said:


>


What a beauty! :-!


----------



## deepsea03

682


----------



## deepsea03

682


----------



## borchard929

PAM113 and beer!!!!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Cocas




----------



## robsmck

587 and Peroni









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

673



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Pam 753 Happy Father Day to myself ！










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Bit of red gold for father's day. 231.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Same old watch...


----------



## borchard929

Sunday Funday!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

49









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

08:30 tooth extraction for Mrs Deepsea03. Also, a PAM682 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tetosaudi

My 372









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

tetosaudi said:


> My 372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


New nickname ??

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Balance bridge in the P.9010 looks a lot like the Bat Signal


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

been itching to install a Dome Plexi on the 232.
has anyone one done it on his ;-) ?.
i LOVE this watch. but i think it would look perfect on a Plexi b-).


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> been itching to install a Dome Plexi on the 232.
> anyone one it on his ;-) ?.
> i LOVE this watch. but i think it would look perfect on a Plexi b-).


It might be nice but niceness is subjective. I wouldn't frankenstein mine. I would keep it as original as possible. I only changes the straps for my Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Today for a looong day in the office


----------



## Tony A.H

waikeekee said:


> It might be nice but niceness is subjective. I wouldn't frankenstein mine. I would keep it as original as possible. I only changes the straps for my Panerai.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree with you. i hate to fiddle with my PAMs. if it were a cheap watch?. then don't mind Modding it.
i love the 294 i it's one of the Greatest looking Rads, and by installing a dome Plexi on mine i can come very close to the 294 look.
oh well.. just toying with the idea.that's all.


----------



## robsmck

Trusty old 24 today.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Paneria Lumimor 8 Days. It was in the drawer, still ticking away after more than a week:


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> been itching to install a Dome Plexi on the 232.
> anyone one it on his ;-) ?.
> i LOVE this watch. but i think it would look perfect on a Plexi b-).


Love the Plexiglass look. It was one of the features of my Omega Speedy that I liked best. Especially after it started to get a few scratches. I would love to have a Plexi on my 424 as well.


----------



## BKCM

Wrong reply


----------



## BKCM

Pam 753










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Tony A.H said:


> been itching to install a Dome Plexi on the 232.
> anyone one it on his ;-) ?.
> i LOVE this watch. but i think it would look perfect on a Plexi b-).


Tony

Option is to find Pam 294 on plexiglass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## galavanter

I'm wearing my first Panerai, picked up yesterday. PAM 233 L series.


----------



## BKCM

Destro for TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Sunshine and blue skies *again* in the North West of England.
What is the world coming to?


----------



## robsmck

Just finished work for the weekend. PAM 24 on Toshi.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## waikeekee

galavanter said:


> I'm wearing my first Panerai, picked up yesterday. PAM 233 L series.


Congratulation. 233 is a very good catch and choice. Now it is a good time to start hunting for straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

1312 this morning on aftermarket strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

232 today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

690










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

OEM alligator after couple of months ,complements my crisp white formal shirt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM00562. Even though I have a couple of great leather straps, this OEM brown rubber is still my favorite:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

six eight two


----------



## deepsea03

six eight two


----------



## Spunwell

Seventwoone for hump day this week


----------



## waikeekee

422










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

waikeekee said:


> 422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who made that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

mattya56 said:


> Who made that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap is made by Jose Maria Aguilar. You can look for him in Facebook by the same name as well as IG.

Email: [email protected]
Mob: .+34 609 984 631‬

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## galavanter

Same one, first one. PAM 233.


----------



## waikeekee

Half-boiled for breakfast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Ice Cream :thumbsup:


----------



## deepsea03

double post


----------



## waikeekee

Wee hours grocery shopping while waiting for the Uruguay vs Portugal match to start. It's still my 422 to accompany me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Day at the beach!
 








Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## carlhaluss

Had an irresistible urge to wear the PAM 424 today:

Even managed to get a mugshot!:roll:


----------



## galavanter

waikeekee said:


> Wee hours grocery shopping while waiting for the Uruguay vs Portugal match to start. It's still my 422 to accompany me.


----------



## iam7head

Went to the BT yesterday with the wife, I was wearing the 372 base and she was wearing the 000 base.

Tried on the Due, it's nice but not my taste. The carbotech submersible on the other hand is killing it; quite glad the wife was there to stop me from doing something foolish. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

waikeekee said:


> Wee hours grocery shopping while waiting for the Uruguay vs Portugal match to start. It's still my 422 to accompany me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great match! Too bad for CR7 ;(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's back to basic - Q560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Base Radiomir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Changed to beige canvas for today and my drinking flask










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

682 on EK Straps this morning


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011

Wishing all my American Paneristi brothers a happy 4th July.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## waikeekee

Such a hot day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke

PAM422, the best pam ever


----------



## boxterduke

PAM422, the best pam ever


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tony A.H

372. 
maybe the Best Base every made (in my eyes).


https://deleteacc.com/spotify

good weekend every one


----------



## Tony A.H

waikeekee said:


> Half-boiled for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet 422. and the background object looks sweeter. their shape together reminds me of something else than eggs .


----------



## nrcooled

Submersible (pam0024) on rubber today.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Oh nothing...just taking my PAM out for drinks









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just love the look !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Just love the look !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 second hand


----------



## Jiman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

12 hours apart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem




----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## V...




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe Post !! o|


----------



## waikeekee

@MOV

Hey Bro! I didn't know you have opened a hotel in Kuala Lumpur? Don't deny it, here, I have proof 










And while taking the above shot, I was wearing my 560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

682 on Jack Foster Leather


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sfb

For today


----------



## mwtang

TGIF's favourite


----------



## V...




----------



## boxterduke

Matching the road lines? lol


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Anjunafan

Joined the club today with my first Pam, a 562.


----------



## carlhaluss

Anjunafan said:


> Joined the club today with my first Pam, a 562.


 :-! Congratulations! And welcome to the Panerai club. The 562 is my first Panerai. It looks great on that beautiful crocodile leather strap. And I have mine right now on the brown rubber strap. I think it's one of the nicest color combinations, the dark brown against the titanium.

Here's a pic of mine on dark brown rubber strap. I was lucky enough that the Boutique swapped the black rubber strap for a dark brown, although I have a feeling the black will look just as good:



I sincerely hope that you enjoy your's as much as I am enjoying mine.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

V... said:


>


Seriously beautiful! I just hope you realize how jealous I am every time I see a pic of this model :-! o|

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Anjunafan

carlhaluss said:


> :-! Congratulations! And welcome to the Panerai club. The 562 is my first Panerai. It looks great on that beautiful crocodile leather strap. And I have mine right now on the brown rubber strap. I think it's one of the nicest color combinations, the dark brown against the titanium.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine on dark brown rubber strap. I was lucky enough that the Boutique swapped the black rubber strap for a dark brown, although I have a feeling the black will look just as good:
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you enjoy your's as much as I am enjoying mine.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I purchased mine second hand and it unfortunatly did not come with any rubber strap. I'll need to stop by an AD and ask about the brown rubber, as well as a Titanium matching deployant ($$$$)


----------



## borchard929

Adult beverages with the Polar PAM









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> @MOV
> 
> Hey Bro! I didn't know you have opened a hotel in Kuala Limpur? Don't deny it, here, I have proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while taking the above shot, I was wearing my 560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha... interesting. Not a brand I'm familiar with.

Be well!

MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Gracie likes Submersibles as a kitten with the 024 and as an adult with the 682


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Base and simplicity is still my favorite



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

waikeekee said:


> Base and simplicity is still my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing!!! The new 372 with sapphire?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

batman1345 said:


> Amazing!!! The new 372 with sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Nah! It's a 673 and it comes with plexi-glass

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

waikeekee said:


> Nah! It's a 673 and it comes with plexi-glass
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice!! Good for you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

On Toshi Forest Green.

Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## V...

carlhaluss said:


> Seriously beautiful! I just hope you realize how jealous I am every time I see a pic of this model :-! o|
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Lol. I really love the clean dial for this model. Should go ahead sir.


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Nah! It's a 673 and it comes with plexi-glass
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! Saw this one a few weeks ago, and absolutely love it and all of it's 47mm size.


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Monday!


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> Gorgeous! Saw this one a few weeks ago, and absolutely love it and all of it's 47mm size.


Oh! I am surprised that you have only seen one now. It's 2016/2017 Autumn/Spring collection and I have had it for almost a year now. I don't know why but I guess we get the products here earlier than you guys in Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Oh! I am surprised that you have only seen one now. It's 2016/2017 Autumn/Spring collection and I have had it for almost a year now. I don't know why but I guess we get the products here earlier than you guys in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Boutique here in Vancouver has only been opened since November last year. It's the only source for Panerai in Vancouver, and I never went there until April this year. The 562 is the one I had gone to see, and bought that one. Only after that did I get to see your model. Fortunately, the Boutique Manager was able to get a lot of models, including some Special ones.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Synequano

old skool composite


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> The Boutique here in Vancouver has only been opened since November last year. It's the only source for Panerai in Vancouver, and I never went there until April this year. The 562 is the one I had gone to see, and bought that one. Only after that did I get to see your model. Fortunately, the Boutique Manager was able to get a lot of models, including some Special ones.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I bought my 562 in March 2015. My is a Q series with the sandwich dial which is so iconic of Panerai. I guess we are more fortunate in terms of the availability of new released watches in this region of the world.

The 673 is a special edition otherwise it is about 90% similar to a 372. What I like about the 673 is the pencil shaped hands and the fragmented P.3000 movement. It comes is an extra big SE box with lock/key. Looks awesome.

You have the same movement in your 424. The running durability of my watch is about 79 hours on a full wind. What about yours? Accuracy is also very good. Here are some pictures before the watch dies on me and stopped.

Mounted on a brown canvas strap by JMA. Ideal for hot and humid climate where I live. Best part of having a canvas strap is you treat it like your denim and wash it in the washer.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> I bought my 562 in March 2015. My is a Q series with the sandwich dial which is so iconic of Panerai. I guess we are more fortunate in terms of the availability of new released watches in this region of the world.
> 
> The 673 is a special edition otherwise it is about 90% similar to a 372. What I like about the 673 is the pencil shaped hands and the fragmented P.3000 movement. It comes is an extra big SE box with lock/key. Looks awesome.
> 
> You have the same movement in your 424. The running durability of my watch is about 79 hours on a full wind. What about yours? Accuracy is also very good. Here are some pictures before the watch dies on me and stopped.
> 
> Mounted on a brown canvas strap by JMA. Ideal for hot and humid climate where I live. Best part of having a canvas strap is you treat it like your denim and wash it in the washer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That canvas strap suits the watch very well.

Surprisingly, I was only slightly disappointed that my 562 doesn't have the sandwich dial. But I was impressed by it's accuracy over the 8 days, actually closer to 9 days. Same with the p.3000 movement in my Radiomir. I can't remember exactly, but it ran close to 80 hours before it stopped. After reading some quite negative comments about the accuracy, I was more than happy.

I see the difference in the p.3000 movements. Mine is solid, three bridges instead of 4, where yours is fragmented.



Really, I am so fond of both my Panerai. Although, I think the 424 is my favorite. I am wearing it almost every day now. It is an "S" series of 1000.

I am becoming so obsessed with the Panerai models now. Especially all the history of the Italian Navy. The 425 S.L.C. is really top of my list right now. I know they have one at the Boutique, and I have really had to resist the temptation to get it. Meanwhile, I had my eyes on a pre-owned 449 that is a great price, but no papers. And it is out of town, although reputable dealer. While it is the closest to the original, especially with blued hands and acrylic crystal, I prefer the aesthetics of the 425, the gold hands and I am a sucker for the embossed pig on the dial, as subtle as it is.


----------



## deepsea03

On Iris Thomas leather


----------



## toronto240z

Newest addition


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Luminor Base 8 Days Titanio PAM00562, with Ponte Vecchio leather strap. I plan to give this one at least another week of wrist time. Seem to be wearing mostly Panerai lately:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Blaughva

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Too much 47s fighting for wrist time...


----------



## carlhaluss

Synequano said:


> Too much 47s fighting for wrist time...


It must be a tough decision! I decided that - for a while at least - I am going to choose a watch to be worn at least for one week. So far, it was my Omega Railmaster, then my PAM 424 California, and now the 562. So far, it has worked, and gives me a deeper appreciation of each watch, and a new adventure when I wear one for the next week. I am really trying to maximize my enjoyment of what I have right now.


----------



## waikeekee

Gotta love the sandwich dial



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

After 4 days in the abyss, finally back to meaningful baseball games

Strap from DenverStrapCO


----------



## deepsea03

Waiting for the Demogorgon to appear


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tom_ZG

Friday drive to work with 111. rocking punisher canvas strap from diaboliq. Top notch strap


----------



## Oceanz

deepsea03 said:


> After 4 days in the abyss, finally back to meaningful baseball games
> 
> Strap from DenverStrapCO


Nice shot


----------



## JonS1967

Oldie but a goodie (IMHO).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

Decisions. My latest acquisitions, need to pick one.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Stopped briefly by the Boutique today, and tried on the PAM 425 S.L.C.



This watch gets me every time. If nothing else, the embossed "pig" on the dial, a constant reminder of where Panerai had it origins. I hate to second-guess what Panerai will do next, especially with this dial. At the moment, it has the sandwich dial, and a lot of the Panerai models are getting away from that. Also, that embossed logo will either stay on the next model(s), or it will have been a one time shot. Either way, I don't want to miss out. Yet the entire watch, except for the dial. is same as my 424 California. Well, I am gonna sleep on it, and see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## bigclive2011

A classic early years homage, I love mine, wake up and go get it, it’s only money!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> A classic early years homage, I love mine, wake up and go get it, it's only money!!


Love your attitude, Clive! You sound like my dear Mom used to say: "Well, Carlo, it's only money!" I represent that attitude!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## rockin'ron

Wearing my Pam111 on a Black Waterproof Strap!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

A bit dark. Took these in the wee hours of the morning:









Happy Monday :-(. Have a good week.
Carl


----------



## batman1345

rockin'ron said:


> Wearing my Pam111 on a Black Waterproof Strap!!!


Amazing!!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A bit dark. Took these in the wee hours of the morning:









Happy Monday :-(. Have a good week.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

rockin'ron said:


> Wearing my Pam111 on a Black Waterproof Strap!!!


Nice lookin's strap. I see by the looks of the woven fabric that it might be quite breathable, too.


----------



## rockin'ron

carlhaluss said:


> Nice lookin's strap. I see by the looks of the woven fabric that it might be quite breathable, too.


Yup, & fully waterproof!


----------



## rockin'ron

batman1345 said:


> Amazing!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> Love your attitude, Clive! You sound like my dear Mom used to say: "Well, Carlo, it's only money!" I represent that attitude!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


And she was right!!

So get the 425, then you need one of these!!









The way I look at it, sell the house cos the new tents are really comfy, sell the car, cos I hear public transport is great in Canada!!


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> And she was right!!
> 
> So get the 425, then you need one of these!!
> 
> View attachment 13331229
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, sell the house cos the new tents are really comfy, sell the car, cos I hear public transport is great in Canada!!


Sorry, Clive. No house to sell, no car to sell. Spent all my money on watches ;-). Nevertheless, I think at least one more Panerai is in order. Made up my mind on the PAM 720, and hope to be able to get it in the next couple of days (4 of my other watches will be sold to get this one):


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Blaughva

177 G series on a Aaron Bespoke blue stingr


----------



## carlhaluss

Midday switch to PAM 424 California:



I don't know how long it will take before I go back to a non-Panerai. It has been over 2 weeks now!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## endotreated

My first one ever, just received it today!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 424 California this evening:


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 424 California today:













I cheated and took these last night, as I have an early start today. Have a great day.
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Nineteen FIDDY for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

1392 today. As much as I am really enjoying my new Rolex Explorer I, I can't keep the PAMs off my wrist.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## endotreated

320 Rockin' a Red RubberB

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## Tony A.H

something New & Rosy.

got it yesterday. was able to fetch this New discontinued Model and couldn't be happier.

love it's color/heft/ and presence on my wrist.

289

https://poetandpoem.com/John-Donne/poems

good weekend everyone


----------



## LarsMillberg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Synequano

Porto l'orologio italiano quando studiare la (bella) lingua


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 562 8 Days Titanio 300M


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jcmiller58

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## endotreated

Today, I'm wearing my NO PANERAI. As my one and only Panerai is currently traveling to Panerai Service Center, since he was a naughty boy that did absolutely psychotic things on the timegrapher. =-(




























Such a shame cause I just had him for less than a week and I went a little crazy ordering straps and now all kind of custom straps are arriving in the mail.

Sucks.

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## waikeekee

232 - Basic, clean and simple. It's all I need.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

It's time for lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682


----------



## Higs




----------



## bigclive2011

Higs, all I can see on your post is a no entry sign?

Has something gone wrong?


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720. New arrival, just picked it up today. Luckily, the local Boutique was able to find one for me. The blued hands and the plexiglass crystal make this an extra special model for me, apart from other attributes and historical significance:









This model was introduced at Basel 2017, along with the PAM 721, which took the spotlight because of it's "Anonimo" (anonymous - no text) Kampfschwimmer (German combat swimmer) dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Jazzmaster

^^^^ Congrats-- looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011

Looks great Carl!!

Prefer it with the text on the dial, the plain one is just too plain for me.

Congrats, and now you really do need a Subby for your set!!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss

Why should I wear anything different today, than yesterday?!







- - - Updated - - -

Why should I wear anything different today, than yesterday?!


----------



## bigclive2011

That looks so good with the plexi and those beautiful hands Carl!!


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this more lately. Hard to believe she's nearly 15 years old. Have a great day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarus

This beauty








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

deepsea03 said:


> PAM682


my favorite!!!
amazing!


----------



## nasser80

653

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

nasser80 said:


> View attachment 13364435
> 653
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]

Stunning combo with that gorgeous strap and engraved buckle!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Spunwell

Just finished a weekend of chores around the house


----------



## Travelller

It's August & the Northern hemisphere's on bloody ? which means time for a rubber strap ????


----------



## Wlover

Good ol 448 yesterday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

God I love all these submersibles!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720. I am truly thankful for the opportunity to own this model. While I like and appreciate all Panerai models, this brings out the "purist" in me better than any new model I can find:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Maddog1970

That Carl, is simply stunning.....

The sandwich dial...

The hands....

Oh, and the curve of the glass.....on my....



carlhaluss said:


> PAM 720. I am truly thankful for the opportunity to own this model. While I like and appreciate all Panerai models, this brings out the "purist" in me better than any new model I can find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## Maddog1970

Humble 000 on Dr Phil leather....


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> That Carl, is simply stunning.....
> 
> The sandwich dial...
> 
> The hands....
> 
> Oh, and the curve of the glass.....on my....


Thanks. My sentiments exactly! 

Funny thing is, this model was in the display case the first few times I was at the Boutique, but it escaped my sight because it was not in the usual display where they keep the simpler (less complicated) and more "purist" models. And they do have quite a few. It was only after I got my Radiomir California that I noticed it. A few days later, when I had done the research and found out how to come up with the bucks, and simply had to have it, I went back and it was sold! Another guy had bought and paid for it just minutes before, matter of fact he was still in the shop. We actually had a good laugh about it, and I congratulated him, of course.

I looked at a couple of Luminor models and another Radiomir Special Edition, and the 425 S.L.C., but my heart was not in it. Then the Manager said she would see if it was possible to get one. About 10 minutes later, success! Took about 10 days to get here, I have no idea where it came from, but I know that I will be eternally grateful! I have absolutely no idea when, or if, I will ever see another model like this.

Very luckily, I was able to sell four of my other watches in time to get this!

Oh, yes it is a very "dangerous" shop to visit.:-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## V...




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Here is my very humble 24 Submersible amidst all the wonderful Radiomir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjunafan

Need to buy a few more straps for this thing. Have a few coming from panatime (vintage tobacco and olive green), but I'd like a wilder one too. Any suggestions? I also have an OEM dark brown rubber coming for it, but thinking about some TWSS rubbers too. Lastly, a Rubber B has been in my cart for a while, but this thing is already big on me and I'd imagine a fitted rubber b would stick out from the lugs even further than it already does.









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## carlhaluss

Great pic! I think a green one, either rubber or leather, would look good! I got the brown rubber on my 562, and it looks great! Matter of fact, I am going to the Boutique today, and see if they carry a Ponte Vecchio leather strap in green.

Hope you enjoy your 562 as much as I do mine. I think it is quite simply one of the nicest models Panerai makes. Just love the brushed titanium and brown dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

562 Titanium today:


----------



## Anjunafan

titanium boys :h5:


----------



## DieSkim

Priday, favourite day of the week


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Date Night with the Luminor Marina









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

At the Diner with a buddy and my 720:


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That 662 is a stunner! They have one at the local Boutique, and I keep eyeing it.o| When I got home today, I read up on the fascinating history of this dial color. Just love how many of these Panerai models have their own story!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Wlover

I'm undecided yet... lol









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


> That 662 is a stunner! They have one at the local Boutique, and I keep eyeing it.o| When I got home today, I read up on the fascinating history of this dial color. Just love how many of these Panerai models have their own story!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you, Carl.

I really should wear it more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

111 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Still PAM 720, now on Ponte Vecchio Dark Brown


----------



## Triton9

Pam 111


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Pam 233









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FSU92grad

I posted on another thread but someone suggested I post here....I am officially part of the Panerai "club"....My first piece from Panerai.....Love the blue dial !


----------



## FSU92grad

Wlover said:


> I'm undecided yet... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That's a nice problem to have....lol

- - - Updated - - -



Wlover said:


> I'm undecided yet... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That's a nice problem to have....lol


----------



## carlhaluss

FSU92grad said:


> I posted on another thread but someone suggested I post here....I am officially part of the Panerai "club"....My first piece from Panerai.....Love the blue dial !


Congratulations! Stunning blue dial, with the beige accents and gold hands, and strap is perfect.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 424 California. I took the beige Ponte Vecchio off my 720 and love it with this dial:


----------



## FSU92grad

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! Stunning blue dial, with the beige accents and gold hands, and strap is perfect.
> Carl


Thanks !

- - - Updated - - -



carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! Stunning blue dial, with the beige accents and gold hands, and strap is perfect.
> Carl


Thanks !


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Wlover said:


> I'm undecided yet... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You sir are my hero!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pmv39

Hi FSU92grad

Just received a pm from your account in response to my WTB for a GP Laureato Evo 3 White dial and wanted to double check it was from you as the email to reply to is from a yahoo account.

Thanks


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Wearing 1312 on my new oxblood/burgundy croco strap. Loving it so far 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## carlhaluss

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Wearing 1312 on my new oxblood/burgundy croco strap. Loving it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great color! Really seems to bring out all the accents on the dial. Good choice.


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great strap! Love the decoration, really works well with that dial.


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

carlhaluss said:


> Great color! Really seems to bring out all the accents on the dial. Good choice.


Thanks Carl. It all started with me getting a pair of merlot Allen Edmonds and trying to find a strap which would go with it. Ended up going custom route with Incognito Studio who did a fabulous job on meeting all my requirements. Highly recommend him.

Pic of my shoes for reference 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

Love the strap!


----------



## Fbcanman

The Blue second hand is amazing!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Thanks Carl. It all started with me getting a pair of merlot Allen Edmonds and trying to find a strap which would go with it. Ended up going custom route with Incognito Studio who did a fabulous job on meeting all my requirements. Highly recommend him.
> 
> Pic of my shoes for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the merlot/oxblood colors in shoes. Must get a pair of oxfords one day!

- - - Updated - - -



Onceuponatim3 said:


> Thanks Carl. It all started with me getting a pair of merlot Allen Edmonds and trying to find a strap which would go with it. Ended up going custom route with Incognito Studio who did a fabulous job on meeting all my requirements. Highly recommend him.
> 
> Pic of my shoes for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the merlot/oxblood colors in shoes. Must get a pair of oxfords one day!


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM720 with new badass buckle:







Thanks to you guys who suggested sources for all types of buckles.

Cheers,
Carl

- - - Updated - - -

Panerai PAM720 with new badass buckle:







Thanks to you guys who suggested sources for all types of buckles.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Higs

New Strap Day today.
This arrived from 'Vesire' (George) of this parish so I thought I'd better bung it on.


----------



## borchard929

Headed to Houston for a few days









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff

I can't afford a Panerai, so I am not wearing one.


----------



## dredzz

View attachment DSC_0301.jpg


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Started co-ordinating my outfit to match the burgundy strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562. Decided to put on the croco leather OEM strap it came with. A beautiful strap - and very expensive if bought separately - so it deserves a good turn IMO. It might seem an odd choice for a sports watch like the Luminor, but it does give a refreshing change when you want to dress it up a bit:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## stockae92

114 on Gunny


----------



## batman1345

deepsea03 said:


>


Oooo!! This is amazing photo!! Good for you my friend!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

682 on Corrigia leather



















- - - Updated - - -

682 on Corrigia leather


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kubr1ck

88 on deck.


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo on a Wet Saturday


https://aluminumsulfate.net/aluminum-oxide

Cheers


----------



## James Russle

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Started co-ordinating my outfit to match the burgundy strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where are you getting your shirts custom tailored so the watch can fit ?


----------



## Onceuponatim3

James Russle said:


> where are you getting your shirts custom tailored so the watch can fit ?


I typically buy from Charles Tyrwhitt as they have wide variety of slim fit sizes based on half increments of neck size and 1 inch on the sleeve length. 
I found the button cuffs seem to accommodate my watches better than French cuff which sounds counter intuitive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

673










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dredzz

View attachment DSC_0306.jpg


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## dantan

Panerai PAM 720; my just-acquired, first-ever, Panerai!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

View attachment DSC_0317.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

114










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe post - again. Just me, am I doing something wrong, or is this a regular occurrence for a lot of us!?


----------



## M3OW!

carlhaluss said:


> Dupe post - again. Just me, am I doing something wrong, or is this a regular occurrence for a lot of us!?


LOL x10000. Its bad.


----------



## nrcooled

Keeping it base today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Base also









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire

.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rpjp3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robsmck

232 today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

380 on 26/26 ranger straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Strap Bouquet


----------



## carlhaluss

424 on new black calf leather strap:


----------



## robsmck

Heading into work so this trusty old beater.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

Shopping with the family with the submersible









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

720.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> 720.


Lookin' good, Dan! I am really pleased you decided to go for the "full size". Fits perfect, and the blue sweater looks great with the blued hands!


----------



## damascato

Morning from milan









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## damascato

Hey bro!


carlhaluss said:


>


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

damascato said:


> Morning from milan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hey! back at you. I really like your taste in watches!


----------



## dantan

carlhaluss said:


> Lookin' good, Dan! I am really pleased you decided to go for the "full size". Fits perfect, and the blue sweater looks great with the blued hands!


I am starting to get used to this size!


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> I am starting to get used to this size!


So am I, and it really scares me! :-s For years, I was avoiding all the larger watches. To me, 42mm was excessively large! Even though I have a good size wrist 7.25in that comfortably accommodates larger watches, I avoided them. In fairness, though, the main reason was not that they were big. It was more that I have an aversion to large watches that have small movements. One reason why I sold my Zenith Type 20 Extra Special. Even though the movement was invisible because of the solid case back, it bothered me that it had a movement basically designed for a medium size dress watch. At least, that is how I saw it. And the ones with the see through case backs were worse: you got a very wide bezel, with a small "port hole" window and a small movement. Now, there is absolutely nothing wrong with those watches, except my OCD!! That is one main reason I love Panerai so much. Large, pocket watch size movements, with manual wind and large power reserves. Not only that, but they are the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. I put on my Omega FOIS (First Omega in Space) today. It's 39.7mm which is not really the issue. The lug width is only 19mm, and the strap looks so narrow.

My Radiomir watches don't even seem large any more. Especially the 424 California. Since I put on the black strap, it appears even smaller. Every time I go to put on one of my watches other than a Panerai, I have to either force myself to wear it, or it comes off my wrist and a Panerai goes on. Except for my Railmaster. I actually hope this obsession will subside somewhat, because I really do like the other watches in my collection, but I can see a couple will probably be sold.o|


----------



## robsmck

Visiting exploris aquarium with the kids today so this seemed appropriate.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tommywine0

Then from yesterday when flags went to half-mast in honor of McCain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Sitting at John Wayne airport and ready to get home and start the long weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Synequano

Loving the domed crystal and gold hands


----------



## robsmck

422 for me today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Looks like the text on the dial of my PAM 720 disappeared! :think:





Have a great weekend everyone!
Carl


----------



## Travelller

My first & still favorite :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

BOOM Pam721 47mm of pure Panerai
DNA









#On loan from a bro .BIG shout out to Jason aka Spunwell

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

watchdaddy1 said:


> BOOM Pam721 47mm of pure Panerai
> DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #On loan from a bro .BIG shout out to Jason aka Spunwell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


An amazing pic! Looks like you took the strap off a 720, and put it on the 721. Or, you got a Ponte Vecchio beige strap and replace the dark brown one. I just got my 721 today and I remain totally stunned by it's simplistic beauty and, as you say, pure Panerai DNA. This model, in it's simplicity and historical correctness, is a work of art! I am so proud to own this model, and I really don't care if others appreciate it or not. Nothing can spoil for me the fact that I absolutely love it! And the blued hands look absolutely awesome with your tattoos!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## watchdaddy1

carlhaluss said:


> An amazing pic! Looks like you took the strap off a 720, and put it on the 721. Or, you got a Ponte Vecchio beige strap and replace the dark brown one. I just got my 721 today and I remain totally stunned by it's simplistic beauty and, as you say, pure Panerai DNA. This model, in it's simplicity and historical correctness, is a work of art! I am so proud to own this model, and I really don't care if others appreciate it or not. Nothing can spoil for me the fact that I absolutely love it! And the blued hands look absolutely awesome with your tattoos!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


It's an absolute STUNNER . I spent most of the day staring @ it & taking pics

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

watchdaddy1 said:


> It's an absolute STUNNER . I spent most of the day staring @ it & taking pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


I am not surprised. I can sit and gaze at it for hours. It amazes me, that a model designed over 70 years ago, not for aesthetic or fashion purposes, remains so beautiful to this day. You can classify the design any way you wish, but the simplicity cannot be matched. Modern designers go out of their way to design simple, down-to-earth products yet, as far as I am concerned, nothing will ever match the design of this watch. Both in dial and case design. And, it is also the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. And, the manual wind crown mechanism is most pleasurable. It is a fantastic way to totally connect with the watch.

Perfection in design. No small wonder that when it was introduced last year, it was only available in limited quantity at first, at the Panerai Boutique in Miami. In honor of the Miami Design Fair.

I have, and likely always will have, a great sense of pride in wearing this watch. It deserves to have time spent on studying it's amazing history.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## lo_scrivano

Sitting by the window staring at the city and timing my wrist shot to perfection...


----------



## dantan

Radiomir PAM 720.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Will soon meet the kids for a swim before resuming more college football this evening. It dawned on me that I have never put a rubber strap on any of my Panerai watches. Just put this strap on and off to the pool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

Weekend with the family and the PAM 112 is along for the ride.


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Will soon meet the kids for a swim before resuming more college football this evening. It dawned on me that I have never put a rubber strap on any of my Panerai watches. Just put this strap on and off to the pool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin' good! That is another plus side to Panerai, I love the look of the rubber straps and they are so comfortable.


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Will soon meet the kids for a swim before resuming more college football this evening. It dawned on me that I have never put a rubber strap on any of my Panerai watches. Just put this strap on and off to the pool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin' good! That is another plus side to Panerai, I love the look of the rubber straps and they are so comfortable.


----------



## carlhaluss

Luminor 1950 Marina Militare 3 Days - 2016 Special Edition Model - newly arrived:









This is the biggest watch I have ever owned. Thicker than the Radiomir 47mm and longer lugs. Nevertheless, very comfortable, none of the top heavy feeling I thought it might have. This really makes for a very special weekend. Hope you all have a great weekend as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## robsmck

Loving that 673 Carl. Very high on my "must get next" list.


carlhaluss said:


> Luminor 1950 Marina Militare 3 Days - 2016 Special Edition Model - newly arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest watch I have ever owned. Thicker than the Radiomir 47mm and longer lugs. Nevertheless, very comfortable, none of the top heavy feeling I thought it might have. This really makes for a very special weekend. Hope you all have a great weekend as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

robsmck said:


> Loving that 673 Carl. Very high on my "must get next" list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really wanted a Luminor 1950 badly, and this one has the little details that really make it special. The "Marina Militare" on the dial. And I love the gold hands on this one, slightly narrower and more of a taper at the ends, with more gold at the tip. Then there is the plexiglass crystal, and it comes with an extra one as well. Plus, of course, a black rubber strap. Not to forget the amazing presentation box and special edition certificate.

I read somewhere a time ago that the hands have a significance, now I can't find the article. I know there is a reason Panerai does these design features, and it kind of bugs me when I don't know about every little detail.

It would be worth it to try and source one. It is a 2016 model, but 1000 were made, so there are probably still a few to be had.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Wlover

616









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 5959HH

111 again today. I am still unable to decide whether the PAM 111 is the watch I love to hate or the one I hate to love as this relatively thick 44mm watch is a tank on my scrawny, flat 6.75" wrist!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan

Nice to see the 720's and 721's on this sub-Forum!


----------



## wDanny

carlhaluss said:


> Luminor 1950 Marina Militare 3 Days - 2016 Special Edition Model - newly arrived:


Hi Carl, how does it wear compared to 720/721? Personally I find 372 too chunky for my 7" wrist so 673 would be the same. But 721 though 47mm fits my wrist perfectly given the wire lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

wDanny said:


> Hi Carl, how does it wear compared to 720/721? Personally I find 372 too chunky for my 7" wrist so 673 would be the same. But 721 though 47mm fits my wrist perfectly given the wire lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It definitely fits larger. The lugs are quite a bit longer - and thicker - than the wire lugs on the Radiomir. It is also about 1mm thicker, which is not a lot. I have a 7.25in wrist, and it really fits well. Actually, way better than I thought it might. Super comfortable. And I thought that the large crown protector might dig into my wrist as well, but there is enough clearance from the bottom of the case to prevent that, unless my wrist is bent a lot. While I thought the 673 would likely be my least favourite Panerai in the collection, it might turn out to be my favourite. I am loving it. Matter of fact, when I put on the 720/721 now they seem almost small! I never thought that I would enjoy such a large watch this much. Time will tell, though, I only had it a couple of days.

Both the Radiomir and Luminor 1950 are the largest watches I have ever owned. Yet they are the most comfortable. Even though the 673 is quite bulky and heavy, I scarcely notice it on my wrist. I don't wear it tight, and it still doesn't slide around the top of my wrist.


----------



## Notorious972

1005 marina logo today 
But I'm looking for a 372 !


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BKCM

4B for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on DrunkArt Straps


----------



## lo_scrivano

deepsea03 said:


> PAM682 on DrunkArt Straps


That is STUNNING!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Love my 631 and it's blue logo...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Loving the domed crystal


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## BKCM

A common Pam now ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> A common Pam now ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never thought I would even get to see one in real life, let alone own one! When I saw it last year, I was sure they would all be taken in no time. Now that I have it, would have to say it is my favorite all time Panerai. At least Radiomir.
That looks like a great strap as well. Sort of greyish blue?


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Never thought I would even get to see one in real life, let alone own one! When I saw it last year, I was sure they would all be taken in no time. Now that I have it, would have to say it is my favorite all time Panerai. At least Radiomir.
> That looks like a great strap as well. Sort of greyish blue?


Thanks Man , yes strap is greyish with blue stitching. By Corrigia - Squadra 1 Blue

A better shot for u :


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> Thanks Man , yes strap is greyish with blue stitching. By Corrigia - Squadra 1 Blue
> 
> A better shot for u :


Thanks for the pic. Yeah, that is perfect. Not too much blue, just enough to bring out the lovely blued hands!

I just paid the Corrigia website a visit! That is a place I am gonna spend lots more time on. And likely money as well!

I made my 721 into a "dress watch"  tonight. I had this strap on my 424 California, and it really dresses them both up IMO:



I didn't realize how versatile some of these simple dials are till I got them and started experimenting.


----------



## dantan

Lovely!

Am I the only person who thinks that Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson should wear a 720 or 721?

These Watches would probably look small on his wrists, but a great size nonetheless!


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks that Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson should wear a 720 or 721?
> 
> These Watches would probably look small on his wrists, but a great size nonetheless!


I never thought of the man in terms of which watch he should wear. He might actually dwarf the Radiomir 47mm, at well over 6 feet. Possibly the Luminor 1950, though, as it does wear quite a bit larger.


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks for the pic. Yeah, that is perfect. Not too much blue, just enough to bring out the lovely blued hands!
> 
> I just paid the Corrigia website a visit! That is a place I am gonna spend lots more time on. And likely money as well!
> 
> I made my 721 into a "dress watch"  tonight. I had this strap on my 424 California, and it really dresses them both up IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how versatile some of these simple dials are till I got them and started experimenting.


 now is strap addiction ? Welcome to the addiction family !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

PAM00010 bought new in January 2000.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Latest addition PAM 183









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

pam722, bracelet not usual for Panerai, but i have to say that this watch is stunning..!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gorem




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam721










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 5959HH

PAM 655 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 on Lucky *7* Friday!









Happy Friday!
Carl


----------



## lo_scrivano

My only PAM. Been wearing it quite often these days since I put it back on my GSD...


----------



## Rhorya

This lovely lady today!


----------



## DieSkim

Zero


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562 8 Days Titanium 44mm Dark Brown Dial



This is my first Panerai. As far as aesthetics, one of my favorite Panerai watches. The brushed titanium and the dark brown dial work so well together. Also a unique model for me, with 8 Day power reserve and 300m water resistance. In a way, it is my favorite, and I don't give it enough wrist time.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning Pamily . 312 for the start of the work week










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## damascato

Buongiorno!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Ti pam 728 today 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

profile shot really shows how un-panerai this beauty is.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

thin is in , panerai finally nailed it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Another RAD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

721









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sc_junky

pam 728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

New strap day!









Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Can't decide which radiomir for today.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

robsmck said:


> Can't decide which radiomir for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorted now. 232









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpjp3

000 on a new Gunny Caitlin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

robsmck said:


> Can't decide which radiomir for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


May I ask? Bottom row left, is that a 379?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

View attachment rad.jpg


----------



## robsmck

waikeekee said:


> May I ask? Bottom row left, is that a 379?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No it is a 231. 45mm in red gold on a mauser ammo strap by vintager. My "dressy " watch.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

robsmck said:


> No it is a 231. 45mm in red gold on a mauser ammo strap by vintager. My "dressy " watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ahhh,,, 231 on a mauser. It is my favorite. I have several Mauser from Micah. I have both in 24/24 MM ad 26/26 MM 














































However, canvas straps are my favorite too. This American Canvas is also from Vintager.



















Lastly, IMO - an ammo strap is mandatory for a paneristi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

I fancy canvas for my 24 and 243, think they would work well. Love the Mauser, bought on a forum along with another Micah strap and very impressed. Considering one with blue stitching for my 720., would be awesome. 
Edit to add. Is that a 422 on the ammo strap? Love it. 
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@robsmck

Yes, it's a 422. Have this watch for over a year now. Very happy with it and it's P.3001 movement. Not the most accurate but the precision is good. Fully wind, it will run for 79 hours +/-. Here, some pictures to share.

422 on canvas straps by Jose Maria Aguilar of Spain.




























422 on American Army canvas by Vintager



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

I do like those canvas straps. I mostly wear mine on a tan Bakeka strap or a fark brown Toshi. It is actually just back from a full panerai service and it looks amazing. It was my 2nd panerai and I still adore it.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Now we have 3 watches in common. 24, 232 and the 422.

Beige canvas by JMA



















Brown alligator by a chinese maker










3646 Kampfschwimmer style by Stonee Straps (Thai)










My 232 with a friend's newly purchased 721 months ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

The canvas looks great on the submersible. Must try one in the near future.


waikeekee said:


> Now we have 3 watches in common. 24, 232 and the 422.
> 
> Beige canvas by JMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown alligator by a chinese maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3646 Kampfschwimmer style by Stonee Straps (Thai)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 232 with a friend's newly purchased 721 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Change for this evening. 346 on gunny.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

robsmck said:


> The canvas looks great on the submersible. Must try one in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, you go look him up. He has an array of colours as below. 





































My canvas straps from Anatolia (Turkish), JMA (Spanish), Maddog (Getmany) and Vintager (USA).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Mrs Rockmastermike rockin' the 682 on Corrigia leather #lunchdate


----------



## USMC0321

Sub on Dobra strap. My go to for durability.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## endotreated

Finally got it back from service!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam721










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> Pam721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Hey! Looks like you have gotten yourself a 721. Excellent catch. Belated congratulations then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Hey! Looks like you have gotten yourself a 721. Excellent catch. Belated congratulations then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish my friend . On loan from a bro

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> I wish my friend . On loan from a bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


In return, you lend him your truck?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> In return, you lend him your truck?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


no he wanted my Longines Avigation Big Eye

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Ditching you soon ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

BKCM said:


> Ditching you soon ?


Why is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

wDanny said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 meaning to get rid !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

BKCM said:


> meaning to get rid !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something better is coming? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wallypop

wearing PAM 275


----------



## BKCM

wDanny said:


> Something better is coming?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## damascato

Today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

Some Ceramic love


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful piece.


----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Had to put my diving strap on today, because of the torrential rain we've been getting









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Notorious972 said:


> Wonderful piece.


Thanks Bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Sub again today.


----------



## sc_junky

titanium midnight  728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful Pender Island, BC


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! One still at local boutique. Wish I could grab it. Enjoy!


----------



## bigclive2011

Every time I wear this I wonder why I don't wear it more often!!


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Beautiful! One still at local boutique. Wish I could grab it. Enjoy!


Thanks man ! Hope u get it soon !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robsmck

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13498621
> 
> 
> Every time I wear this I wonder why I don't wear it more often!!


Love the dial on that. 25?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sc_junky

midnight on chocolate 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourbillon53

So happy to have been right on time to secure this stunning timepiece just before the severe price increase.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LB Carl

233 on a Gunny gray strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sc_junky

pam 728 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

7th day for this PAM 673, for about 10 days:


----------



## sc_junky

deepsea alarm 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

422 today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Destro for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dootini

Wearing my first Panerai today.


----------



## sc_junky

728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! It is almost as though every time I see a photo of this model, it reminds me how thankful I am to own one. And how my heart sank shortly after it was introduced, thinking I would likely never even see one in real life, let alone own one! Of any watch ever produced by any manufacturer, at any price, it is the one I most envied, from the outset, not even knowing anything of it's history. I suppose it was because it goes beyond the stark simplicity, and has everything I dreamt of: no date, manual wind, large movement to fit case size, acrylic crystal, blued hands and sandwich dial.

Well, perhaps being away for 10 days, not having the watch with me, gives your photo more meaning. I will be home in a few days to have it on my wrist again. I really like the distressed black leather strap!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BKCM

carlhaluss said:


> Great shot! It is almost as though every time I see a photo of this model, it reminds me how thankful I am to own one. And how my heart sank shortly after it was introduced, thinking I would likely never even see one in real life, let alone own one! Of any watch ever produced by any manufacturer, at any price, it is the one I most envied, from the outset, not even knowing anything of it's history. I suppose it was because it goes beyond the stark simplicity, and has everything I dreamt of: no date, manual wind, large movement to fit case size, acrylic crystal, blued hands and sandwich dial.
> 
> Well, perhaps being away for 10 days, not having the watch with me, gives your photo more meaning. I will be home in a few days to have it on my wrist again. I really like the distressed black leather strap!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


 thanks man ! It was love at first sight in HK BT and i cant walk out of BT without having it !

Hope u will reunite with your beloved 721 soon !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Just heading out for the evening so popped this on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

View attachment 13514715


----------



## TheOak215

Flying home with this beauty.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Cali-day









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Leaving Stockholm with my new PAM 736 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmwr

Old watch, new strap..... Felt like wearing something different.


----------



## Bobmwr

..


----------



## robsmck

Love a sub on an orange strap


Bobmwr said:


> Old watch, new strap..... Felt like wearing something different.
> 
> View attachment 13518555












Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

176 on another perfect Dobra strap


----------



## Synequano

Goin' old skool


----------



## Maddog1970

Been on such a Seiko bender lately, that I had forgotten just how much I love my 292!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673. This is day 11! I arrived home last night, after 10 days away, having taken only my 673. The rather disturbing thing is, I have not even taken a look at any of my other watches since I got home, and chose to wear this again today!


----------



## lostinperiphery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

243 today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## apflorio1

Pam 88 today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

white dial luminor


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

728









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Same watch but now on concertina rubber









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

White on black


----------



## waikeekee

Remain with the smaller one or do I go big?





































One of my favorite strap - Rolled American canvas by Vintager

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 today:


----------



## watchdaddy1

Seven2One on Stonee shoes










@Spunwell if yr reading this. Thanks again brother

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> Seven2One on Stonee shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Spunwell if yr reading this. Thanks again brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


You're more than welcome brother, it is my pleasure!


----------



## Synequano




----------



## txkill

609

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

PAM113 and adult beverages









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wjhoffmann

My go to - the 177 on rubber...


----------



## sc_junky

pam 728 today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie

Love the Radiomir!


----------



## iam7head

Beating the summer heat with linen suit and big arse dive watch on rubber straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

iam7head said:


> Beating the summer heat with linen suit and big arse dive watch on rubber straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kudos! I love the freedom that extremes in fashion brings!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## robsmck

Still 243, today on Toshi.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Dinner at Deuxave in Boston last night was doing some watch shopping. Was checking out some white dialed Pam's, love the look. Was also looking at the new Omega Seamasters, decisions, decisions.


----------



## iam7head

Impressive hardware on a candle set, until I found out how much the SO paid for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422 for the next 80 hours










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wDanny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## endotreated




----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam176 on Drunkart OD Canvas










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elchicomalo

562 on Two One Four strap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robsmck

721









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Taken during lunch break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

BKCM said:


> Taken during lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap. What is it please?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

robsmck said:


> Love that strap. What is it please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks man , that's JV Gold Nubuck Alligator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoWatches




----------



## Junior1

PAM 219 Destro...

View attachment 13556755


----------



## Socal Sam

My answer will by my 24 for a while.


----------



## Svail

Newly acquired 1523.... Joins the 424, 731, and 320.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Svail said:


> Newly acquired 1523.... Joins the 424, 731, and 320.


White dial PAMs are growing on me...


----------



## Svail

lo_scrivano said:


> White dial PAMs are growing on me...


It took a while but they do seem to look better and better and it fills out a collection by being different enough. Plus the PAM white really looks bright.


----------



## waikeekee

After a week and it's still the 422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Easy day with the 305


----------



## waikeekee

Same old same but with a different look



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Pam 932










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Not wearing now... maybe later...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Svail said:


> Newly acquired 1523.... Joins the 424, 731, and 320.


Nice! I've been eyeballin' this model for several months now. I'd like to read more about it once you have worn it for a few months if you feel like it.


----------



## robsmck

My first PAM popped on today.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

White too but 499










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## lostinperiphery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Very basic and simple but reliable - 114










499










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## thegolferguy

. 321 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste




----------



## BKCM

Taken yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Came across this older photo of my beloved Zero on SNPR and felt like sharing.


----------



## cockroach96

210


----------



## American Jedi

PAM GMT At the bar...


----------



## BKCM

4B TGIF !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## cockroach96

Destro today.


----------



## dredzz

Fully wound for 10 days !


----------



## lo_scrivano

631 in Golden Gate Park San Francisco...


----------



## Junior1

Destro on the Red 'gator for tonight...


----------



## dredzz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cockroach96

210 Monday.


----------



## waikeekee

499










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

297


----------



## dredzz




----------



## cockroach96

219 for the last wrist time.


----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## carlhaluss

Started out with the 720, just switched to my NOMOS Club. From 47mm to 35mm:


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## Spunwell

carlhaluss said:


> Started out with the 720, just switched to my NOMOS Club. From 47mm to 35mm:


That's funny I was going to make a comment about this very thing earlier today but I was too busy. I noticed your post about the Nomos and immediately thought about your PAMs. My biggest difference is 47-39 so you have me beat.

7two1.....47mm









1815 u/d......39mm


----------



## carlhaluss

Spunwell said:


> That's funny I was going to make a comment about this very thing earlier today but I was too busy. I noticed your post about the Nomos and immediately thought about your PAMs. My biggest difference is 47-39 so you have me beat.
> 
> 7two1.....47mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1815 u/d......39mm


Well, that A. Lange & Sohne is gorgeous! And that strap on your PAM looks amazing. Croco, and would you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Friday PAM720 today:







Wishing You All a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## Spunwell

carlhaluss said:


> Well, that A. Lange & Sohne is gorgeous! And that strap on your PAM looks amazing. Croco, and would you mind telling me where you got it?


Thanks my friend, the strap is an Orloff. I picked it up from a gent on p.com.


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 today. Although I took the pics yesterday, wore it for dinner last night and for today:


----------



## Onceuponatim3

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Friday PAM720 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing You All a great weekend!
> Carl


Love that strap combo with your leather jacket and the blue hands. Is it the Ponte Vecchio?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Base PAM 112 today. Enjoying a good bourbon as a night cap.


----------



## maylebox

My 111 on Kudu strap


----------



## Tom_ZG

Casual Sunday 111 on amazing Diaboliq punisher strap


----------



## nasser80

Pam722, one of the best bracelets daily wear watches, can challenge GMT & Submariner rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Love that strap combo with your leather jacket and the blue hands. Is it the Ponte Vecchio?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes, the Ponte Vecchio. This watch came with the lighter beige PV, but I switched it for the darker one.


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## Rhorya

nasser80 said:


> Pam722, one of the best bracelets daily wear watches, can challenge GMT & Submariner rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice cuff links. I need to grab a set of those on my next visit in December!


----------



## cockroach96

560 night.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Doddste

PAM98


----------



## 5959HH

512 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562


----------



## waikeekee

Happy halloween  422 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. that's an awesome piece. and very rare too. :-!
if my memory serves me. i think this one has the JLC Caliber . right??



Doddste said:


> PAM98


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> wow. that's an awesome piece. and very rare too. :-!
> if my memory serves me. i think this one has the JLC Caliber . right??


Tony, I think Girard Perregaux tweaked the original A. Schild ( AS 5008) movement for this rare timepiece. I think....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Have a great Wednesday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

655 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Doddste

Tony A.H said:


> wow. that's an awesome piece. and very rare too. :-!
> if my memory serves me. i think this one has the JLC Caliber . right??





MOV said:


> Tony, I think Girard Perregaux tweaked the original A. Schild ( AS 5008) movement for this rare timepiece. I think....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the compliments. I don't know too much about the history of the movement, but it's my understanding that it is an iteration of the Girard-Perregaux 59 P. There doesn't seem to be much information out there on this specific reference (or my google-foo is just weak).

Stephen


----------



## Synequano

I think 98 and 355 are both powered by the same movt derived from GP caliber

The ones with JLC movement are 184-185 (GMT but no alarm)










Pam 184 pictured here...


----------



## iam7head

372 and 380 again


----------



## Maddog1970

000 today....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2 here aswell!


----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168 #pam168


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Higs




----------



## knightRider

Carbo + Poppy:


----------



## nasser80

Rhorya said:


> Nice cuff links. I need to grab a set of those on my next visit in December!


unfortunately i got those custom pairs two years ago and they stopped making them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

LOVE the Fall.

289 right at home in this season.


https://poetandpoem.com/hunting


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## AKD1

Here's my PAM352, saying hello


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## endotreated




----------



## waikeekee

Wife's 48 on Maddog's baseball glove strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## GoranR

AKD1 said:


> Here's my PAM352, saying hello
> View attachment 13615821


Finally a Pam with a bracelet....may I ask is that comfortable to wear or would you prefer a leather band?

I think the bracelet looks great and wonder why we don't see more around???


----------



## GoranR

AKD1 said:


> Here's my PAM352, saying hello
> View attachment 13615821


Finally a Pam with a bracelet....may I ask is that comfortable to wear or would you prefer a leather band?

I think the bracelet looks great and wonder why we don't see more around???


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Thatsnickq

Got the base (PAM000) rolling today...


----------



## iam7head

380 at work this morning with the Milwaukee Packout case.


----------



## waikeekee

Simple and very basic. Even the strap is made of canvas (100% cotton)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My most complicated and with the poshest OEM strap.


----------



## slowdude99

Traffic isnt so bad with my PAM 177


----------



## waikeekee

Let the countdown begin,,,, enroute to P.Day














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Same here again. Biggest watch I have owned, and so comfortable. Over the past couple of months, I have worn this more than any other of my watches. PAM 673:


----------



## slowdude99

Totally agree, they really are comfy!


----------



## zohan128

210 sir.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

PAM 933 - just received

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Junior1

New to me PAM 74...


----------



## Junior1

New to me, PAM 74...

View attachment 13630623


----------



## cockroach96

PAM 210 Saturday


----------



## Svail

PAM 1523 at work, on call today and with rubber strap easy to wash off if gets a patients blood/fluid on it 😷


----------



## cerberus63

Lunch at Atlantic Fish in Boston today. (Roasted whole Branzino)


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Gatier

104


----------



## stockae92

114 on Gunny


----------



## dredzz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## knightRider

On my way to work in London, wearing the carbotech..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

More 114


----------



## sc_junky

Pam 728









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

335 today









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

317









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

sc_junky said:


> Pam 728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I absolutely LOVE that PAM


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

904









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

PAM933










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

PAM 24 today


----------



## nrcooled

Happy Thanksgiving for the US WIS.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

My one n only









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

27C









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## waikeekee

My humble 16 years old 24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

632 on black assolutamente









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Captured those two old beauties in Panerai boutique in Barcelona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notorious972

Good morning guys !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brandonskinner

27C









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

190


----------



## Wlover

351









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Giraku

My new Radiomir "Mediterraneo" Editions GMT 45mm.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Giraku

Going casual by swapping the strap...


----------



## stockae92

PAM 114


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

616









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Nice strap!


----------



## lbdacook

Pam 023


----------



## eyeseem

..... Rad 1940 ...


----------



## Fellows

Beautiful watch and nice shots.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

On the "other" wrist


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Chillin' at TGIs Bluewater with the carbo tech..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Kudos to you for getting a table at Bluewater in December!!


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> Kudos to you for getting a table at Bluewater in December!!


Thanks Biggie!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> Kudos to you for getting a table at Bluewater in December!!


Actually, my boy is back from uni, so we booked a table..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

27C









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## bader.abbas

Color of the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mpaler




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cockroach96

560


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Q560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422 on Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem

. ... spoiled this one , by thyConstantine ... 😄 - good week ahead everybody !


----------



## Maddog1970

Forgive me, for I have not worn you nearly enough in the last few months, as I have coveted a Seiko or 4.....I shall make amends now, by taking you out to dinner tonight.........


----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168 #pam168


----------



## bigclive2011

Don't you just love a good hobnail!!


----------



## waikeekee

232



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Still the same watch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## dredzz




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Wlover

Black seal









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## watchdaddy1

312










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam176










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

0-0-0.......


----------



## Haf




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan Erdelyi

233









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972

1005 on gustav ammo strap from FT Straps. 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## Courtney Pike

That's far too nice - wear something else...


----------



## USMC0321

305 on a Dobra Strap


----------



## lo_scrivano

westlake said:


> View attachment 13737029


Jeez. That's amazing. Is that a 684?


----------



## liwang22

Base - one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmulle4

111


----------



## Haf

PAM 00422


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## westlake

lo_scrivano said:


> Jeez. That's amazing. Is that a 684?


Yes, its is a 684. Its a great watch, especially when you have a "modest" wrist size but still like the general look of the Submariner. Its definitely a watch of strange contrasts (size, precious metals, etc), but it works surprisingly well in normal use.


----------



## lo_scrivano

westlake said:


> Yes, its is a 684. Its a great watch, especially when you have a "modest" wrist size but still like the general look of the Submariner. Its definitely a watch of strange contrasts (size, precious metals, etc), but it works surprisingly well in normal use.


For me the 684 is grail worthy. Congrats on owning such a fine time piece.


----------



## bigclive2011

This has been selected as the Xmas day watch, cos I love the dial.

Happy Xmas to all my fellow Paneristi, and a great 2019.


----------



## gviddy

My one and only PAM 512! Merry Christmas everyone 😉


----------



## apflorio1

526









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

292 for Xmas day....just love this one.....Ceramic, sandwich dial, small seconds.....hmmmmm


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## andycg11

423 with a monarch butterfly ? Merry Christmas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

carlhaluss said:


>


Merry Christmas!!

About 673 vs 372 ? Your opinion?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

batman1345 said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> About 673 vs 372 ? Your opinion?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Very close. However, I was lucky enough to have a choice. I was a sucker for the longer hands that were traditional with the original, and also the "Marina Militare" on the dial. I know that Panerai has a lot of special/limited edition models. Nevertheless I feel this is special. I also like the fact the 673 has a Plexi crystal. The 372 I saw now has the sapphire crystal. Admittedly, very difficult to tell the difference, as both crystals have the same dome shape.

I don't know how available the 673 still is, as it was a 2016 special edition. That had some bearing on my decision as well. And I didn't think the premium for the special edition was unreasonable. It has become my favorite Panerai, which is a surprise, as I thought my 721 with the anonymous dial always would be. Both these models magically appeared in the display at the local Boutique at the same time, so I jumped at the chance to get two of my favorite models.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## westlake




----------



## Spunwell

911


----------



## JuanPablo046

Spunwell said:


> 911


👌


----------



## dredzz




----------



## knightRider

Carbo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Trying on a 1535 in Tourneau San Francisco


----------



## westlake

Arrived this morning...


----------



## waikeekee

422 + mustard colour strap, i like



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## Triton9

Pam 111


----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## MattyMac

690


----------



## westlake




----------



## Tony A.H

happy New Year to all Paneristies.
wishing you Health and Prosper for 2019



Cheers


----------



## Synequano

Preparing for new year with my two most worn watches in 2018


----------



## knightRider

Black seal for new year's eve.
Happy new year paneristi!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem

. Good Upcoming Year all ! ...


----------



## waikeekee

422 at RSC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westlake




----------



## lostboys

Rocking a 690 today


----------



## peterki

As always: 233


----------



## Synequano

Oldies but goodies


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562 8 Days Titanium


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbon..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Taking my old skool,dual digit pam out to play


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## WatchOutChicago

The new 779...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

WatchOutChicago said:


> The new 779...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that one a lot. Especially with the titanium DLC and that great strap. Also, the California dial with blued hands.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Fellows

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## waikeekee

@Fellows

Thanks. Here, more pictures of the same watch. Travelling with it, so i will be wearing it often during these few days.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> @Fellows
> 
> Thanks. Here, more pictures of the same watch. Travelling with it, so i will be wearing it often during these few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is an amazing watch. The last time I went away, for 10 days, it was the only watch I took with me. After I came home, I continued to wear it for another couple of days. I was so surprised that I did not miss any of my other watches during that time! Your pics make me want to get mine out. But I promised myself I would wear my 562 8 Day for the full 8 days to test the timing! HA! I'll see if I can actually make it for that long without changing watches.

Happy and safe travels.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## watchdork

Enjoying my new and very first Panerai









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, it is an amazing watch. The last time I went away, for 10 days, it was the only watch I took with me. After I came home, I continued to wear it for another couple of days. I was so surprised that I did not miss any of my other watches during that time! Your pics make me want to get mine out. But I promised myself I would wear my 562 8 Day for the full 8 days to test the timing! HA! I'll see if I can actually make it for that long without changing watches.
> 
> Happy and safe travels.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hey Carl! How have you been? I noticed you are less active nowadays with Pam. Anyway, to disappoint you a little, i have brought another watch with my short 4 days trip. 673 stopped this morning and i did not wake it up.










Having lunch now,,,,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Hey Carl! How have you been? I noticed you are less active nowadays with Pam. Anyway, to disappoint you a little, i have brought another watch with my short 4 days trip. 673 stopped this morning and i did not wake it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having lunch now,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing disappointing about that gorgeous Rolex! Congratulations! That is a model that is pretty difficult to find.

I went crazy with PAM for a while, so I decided it was time to start wearing some of my other watches. Still love my Panerai models, though. Only thing is, the 720 and 721 are so similar, I am looking to trade or sell my 720. Once I got the 721 with anonymous dial, the 720 gets no wrist time. Also, I have other Panerai models with text on the dial, so the 721 is a change. And it was a grail of mine ever since it was introduced in 2017.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Rolex1

Pam088 GMT Q Series


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is sexy

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## WareagleSig

42mm today and loving it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## YoureTerrific

PAM111


----------



## Spunwell

Nineoneone today


----------



## nasser80

pam737 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoesNotTickTock

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this model!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoesNotTickTock

PAM 590









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

DoesNotTickTock said:


> Love this model!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like it too. Your 590 is very nice too. The closest I have to your 590 is a 560 with the P.5000 movement. We all enjoy our Pam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork

My 774. With a new strap I got from another member.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoesNotTickTock

waikeekee said:


> Thanks. I like it too. Your 590 is very nice too. The closest I have to your 590 is a 560 with the P.5000 movement. We all enjoy our Pam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both beautiful pieces! Please post a photo of your 560 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

waikeekee said:


> 560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@DoesNotTickTock

I have to retrieve my own post dated Dec 17.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoesNotTickTock

waikeekee said:


> @DoesNotTickTock
> 
> I have to retrieve my own post dated Dec 17.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! 8 day power reserve really comes in handy! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

white on blue


----------



## fishman33185

Waiting for the kiddos practice to end










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## knightRider

Lumy..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Need your help fellow Paneristi.

I’ve heard rumours of a new 2019 Bronzo with a brown dial, brown ceramic Bezel and a bronze case.

Does anyone have a reference number to go with the rumour as I want to get my AD on the case ASAP, you never know might be 4th time lucky!!

All the best

Clive.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13807237


Good grieve! Where have you been? Haven't posted for quite a while.



bigclive2011 said:


> Need your help fellow Paneristi.
> 
> I've heard rumours of a new 2019 Bronzo with a brown dial, brown ceramic Bezel and a bronze case.
> 
> Does anyone have a reference number to go with the rumour as I want to get my AD on the case ASAP, you never know might be 4th time lucky!!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Clive.


PAM00968 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## waikeekee

And it's still my humble 24 on me wrist for a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

a 722 with a vintage canvas strap WW2 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave.R




----------



## Synequano

Something classic


----------



## bigclive2011

waikeekee said:


> Good grieve! Where have you been? Haven't posted for quite a while.
> 
> PAM00968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had an issue with the internet connection at home so have been offline, back on now.

Thanks for the pic and model designation, have got 2 AD's on the case for me.


----------



## westlake




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## usc1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Reeser1

183


----------



## westlake




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Had an issue with the internet connection at home so have been offline, back on now.
> 
> Thanks for the pic and model designation, have got 2 AD's on the case for me.


More pictures for your perusal. Pictures are stolen from a friend who was at SIHH2019. If my fact is correct, Watch should be around £15,000.00



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Looking good!!

Just not gonna hold my breath till an oversized wooden box lands on my door mat.


----------



## bigclive2011

So till then........









An old favourite.


----------



## Synequano

Clive,it won't be an oversized box with lock and scroll as this bronzo will be standard edition instead of LE

But it's a good move to bring back the price of older bronzo down since it's no longer than exclusive (though I think Panerai's msrp for 968 is mad too)

in the beginning I was interested in bronzo however when I had a chance to try them (tried 382 and 507) I simply don't like how they fit on my wrist and the weight


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## Reeser1

PAM183


----------



## Synequano

The original Mike Horn watch


----------



## dredzz




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

Synequano said:


> Clive,it won't be an oversized box with lock and scroll as this bronzo will be standard edition instead of LE
> 
> But it's a good move to bring back the price of older bronzo down since it's no longer than exclusive (though I think Panerai's msrp for 968 is mad too)
> 
> in the beginning I was interested in bronzo however when I had a chance to try them (tried 382 and 507) I simply don't like how they fit on my wrist and the weight


Yes they sure are a big heavy beast, but having owned a DSSD for a few years now that still beats the Bronzo for heft.

Not too worried about the box either really, as I have enough Panerai boxes to fill a suitcase already


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Courtney Pike

Sorry for the blurry snap.


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## carlhaluss

It has been a while. Had to dig pretty deep in the drawer to pull this one out:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## USMC0321

176 today


----------



## Giraku

PAM945 today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## knightRider

Carbon thingy..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BearDeXPS

westlake said:


> View attachment 13828001


what PAM ref# is this?


----------



## westlake

BearDeXPS said:


> what PAM ref# is this?


its a PAM00246 Radiomir 1/8 Second. The 1/8 second counter is pretty damn cool. Its a watch Panerai had a very difficult time perfecting.


----------



## westlake

Double Post


----------



## jeffreyt

Finally decided to take and post a picture of my one year old PAM643. 

Jeff


----------



## Reeser1

Friday


----------



## Sexitano

Same here ;-)


----------



## fire4efect

PAM00531


----------



## Travelller

_Yesterday's choice - 1950 case, super-domed crystal, iconic crown-guard & some custom leather goodness _ |>


----------



## awatch247

Wearing my Pam 90


----------



## waikeekee

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

655 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292 today.....love it with this strap....


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13835835
> View attachment 13835845


Clive....I love your schofields, and all your PAMS, but this one is my fave!....a 425?

The sandwich dial, with the sub, and that crystal!

Wow, that crystal!

I'd spend all day looking at the profile!


----------



## Synequano

That's the "magic" of plexi

I did a quick and dirty comparison photo between 368 and 372 before

The domed crystal of 368 is sexy but 372's plexi have that classic sleek profile


----------



## Maddog1970

Synequano said:


> That's the "magic" of plexi
> 
> I did a quick and dirty comparison photo between 368 and 372 before
> 
> The domed crystal of 368 is sexy but 372's plexi have that classic sleek profile


Not disrespecting the dome, but the plexi is more sexy!

Nice comparo.....


----------



## dredzz

My beloved 610.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## sleepybubba

My newly acquired 631


----------



## Anjunafan

562


----------



## Synequano

Something classic


----------



## nasser80

in London 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robert921

Just received my 1312....the blue subdial and beige numbers/markers along with the croc strap really make it pop!


----------



## krpdm

88 GMT by jppellet, on Flickr

GMT is my complication


----------



## krpdm

88 GMT by jppellet, on Flickr

GMT is my complication


----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168 #pam168


----------



## dr3ws

I can join this thread now


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Tony A.H

*B.B.B*
*B*ig *B*old & *B*eautiful



love this Buckle too.





have a good weekend everyone


----------



## carlhaluss

Anjunafan said:


> 562


Beautiful strap/combo with the 562!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## gmads




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Reeser1

PAM183 on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## waikeekee

Still my very humble 24 after a month.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

Last night, worn the 232 while playing mahjong










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## knightRider

Synequano said:


>


Where is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I just picked up my first Panerai: PAM00372. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Synequano

knightRider said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Currently in Tokyo,Ginza area


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## knightRider

Synequano said:


> Currently in Tokyo,Ginza area


Very good. Don't forget to check out the rather nice spring drives etc..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmorgraph

Rocking the 176 in titanium today. Almost forgot I had it on until I stumbled on this thread lol


----------



## Spunwell

None-1-One


----------



## Synequano

Forgot to post,yesterday I was walking around seeing some watches










232-380-687-21(!!!)-398(!!!)










The huge egiziano










Slytech and 360

The day before I had a chance to try a 285 (2500m sub,LE of 250 pcs) but it's so heavy and thick


----------



## Panerol Forte

Synequano said:


> Forgot to post,yesterday I was walking around seeing some watches
> 
> The day before I had a chance to try a 285 (2500m sub,LE of 250 pcs) but it's so heavy and thick


Can you please tell me what is the difference between a 194 and a 285, and which one is more desirable/more collectable. I came accross a 194, do you think it's a must have piece in a collection?


----------



## Reeser1

Synequano said:


> Forgot to post,yesterday I was walking around seeing some watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 232-380-687-21(!!!)-398(!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The huge egiziano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slytech and 360
> 
> The day before I had a chance to try a 285 (2500m sub,LE of 250 pcs) but it's so heavy and thick


I have only seen two people (in pictures) rock the Egiziano. Sly Stallone and Donut! Cheers


----------



## Synequano

Panerol Forte said:


> Can you please tell me what is the difference between a 194 and a 285, and which one is more desirable/more collectable. I came accross a 194, do you think it's a must have piece in a collection?


194 have SS/WG bezel with stick and minute markers on the dial,I think it's an LE of 1000 pcs (?)

285 is the evolution of 194 with one piece SS bezel and dot markers on the dial,it's an LE of 250 pcs and I know there's one for sale in paneristi for around 8k usd (even cheaper than the one I saw in Japan)

Both have tritium dial but 285 grab the title as the last ever submersible with tritium

194 have a bezel problem that's posted by other members here,regarding a missing bezel marker

The thing with the 2500m sub is....the watches are so thick and heavy for a titanium watch (20mm total thickness with 160-170 grams weight) which might make them an impractical daily wears in my opinion

Another thing with 285 is,they have that shadow model status,where the watch was released without being placed in the catalog on that year's releases,same thing as 237


----------



## Panerol Forte

Synequano said:


> 194 have SS/WG bezel with stick and minute markers on the dial,I think it's an LE of 1000 pcs (?)
> 
> 285 is the evolution of 194 with one piece SS bezel and dot markers on the dial,it's an LE of 250 pcs and I know there's one for sale in paneristi for around 8k usd (even cheaper than the one I saw in Japan)
> 
> Both have tritium dial but 285 grab the title as the last ever submersible with tritium
> 
> 194 have a bezel problem that's posted by other members here,regarding a missing bezel marker
> 
> The thing with the 2500m sub is....the watches are so thick and heavy for a titanium watch (20mm total thickness with 160-170 grams weight) which might make them an impractical daily wears in my opinion
> 
> Another thing with 285 is,they have that shadow model status,where the watch was released without being placed in the catalog on that year's releases,same thing as 237


I didn't imagine, being titanium, they could be so heavy... plus the thickness... that's 2cm, it's huge! With my 6.5inch wrist, it's definitely a deal breaker. Thank you very much for your advice, your encyclopedic knowledge of the brand is a blessing for our community. Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Lume's OK!
PAM 88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Reeser1

183 today. Cheers.


----------



## hbr245b

PAM111 while skiing today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay

Wearing the 321 for tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## knightRider

Carbo..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I can’t keep up with you!! You’re worse than me and I’m bad!!

I think a watch box shot of your collection is needed!! Closely followed by your address and postcode and when your next away on holiday.


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> I can't keep up with you!! You're worse than me and I'm bad!!
> 
> I think a watch box shot of your collection is needed!! Closely followed by your address and postcode and when your next away on holiday.


Haha, let's just call it part of pension pot off load at 50 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem

Today both . Panerai Flavors on thyConstantine flavors , good week 
.


----------



## Panerol Forte

eyeseem said:


> Today both . Panerai Flavors on thyConstantine flavors , good week


Wow !!! Amazing pictures !!! :-!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## dredzz

@raja_3012 what is that strap ? Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cosmorgraph

PAM113


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Zero the hero.


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Reeser1

183 on a walk.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## USMC0321

Sterile Sub


----------



## waikeekee

176 - Simple and nice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnvicious

PAM 233 for today


----------



## dredzz

My 610 and her Tissot.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 on Page 673 of this thread:


----------



## westlake




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## steve laughlin

682 on customs leather... Since Panerai doesn't include leather anymore with these submersibles !?!?


----------



## JLenton

I don't know if I like the watch or the shirt more...


----------



## c-bat




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Wlover

292









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## steve laughlin

Panerai in Kansas (pic from last summer)


----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168 #pam168


----------



## waikeekee

is still on.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Suby Monday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

knightRider said:


> Suby Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch and strap.. But :rodekaart.. please, and I speak for me and the rest of the OCD afflicted members on this forum, turn the bezel lume marker to it's original 12 o'clock position. Thank you.

P.S.: for our peace of mind, can you please repost the picture after the correction?


----------



## knightRider

Panerol Forte said:


> Beautiful watch and strap.. But :rodekaart.. please, and I speak for me and the rest of the OCD afflicted members on this forum, turn the bezel lume marker to it's original 12 o'clock position. Thank you.
> 
> P.S.: for our peace of mind, can you please repost the picture after the correction?


No worries, will do next time! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Bright and sunny. Seems like a good day for the California Dial:


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## kenyo041

My new 510 on an ostrich strap from Jack Foster.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

kenyo041 said:


> My new 510 on an ostrich strap from Jack Foster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


I really like that one! Looks great and very comfortable.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## kenyo041

Thank you! Jack Foster makes a quality strap and I cannot say no to olive! This one is nearly the most comfortable right from the get-go.


----------



## Spunwell

9one1 on shell this Tuesday


----------



## waikeekee

599 on a Mauser by Micah (Vintager)



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## abramson55

Some great shots! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

raja_3012 said:


> #pam00168 #pam168












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyo041

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color scheme is fantastic!

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Panerol Forte

jpoehler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch! I am still hesitant between this one and 576, I love both. When the time will come to pull the trigger, I will certainly seek assistance in here... Wear it in good health...


----------



## lostinperiphery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## Reeser1

183 on a walk. Have a great day!


----------



## Uhrmensch

Same ol' 5 for me
Cheers


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## kenyo041

Changed straps for the day and just about to put on my one and only.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Stunning !!!!! I could imagine it with an écru strap, it will make the dial stand out more (just a thought)..


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Panerol Forte said:


> Stunning !!!!! I could imagine it with an écru strap, it will make the dial stand out more (just a thought)..


Thank you, and indeed it is. Perhaps Alligator Nubuck Gold? Thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

This might fit the blue dial nicely,or probably the light brown assolutamente or light brown ponte vecchio


----------



## Panerol Forte

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Thank you, and indeed it is. Perhaps Alligator Nubuck Gold? Thoughts?


Is this what you want?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Panerol Forte said:


> Is this what you want?
> 
> View attachment 13961581


Yes, I would say so.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Yes, I would say so.


If you would like to try other colors, let me know, Photoshop is still opened


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Panerol Forte said:


> If you would like to try other colors, let me know, Photoshop is still opened


Why thank you. Your last photo nailed it. That will be my alternate strap, for now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano




----------



## dr3ws

Panerai is fun, I'm already thinking of the next one probably a 1392, 676, 1537 or 620


----------



## Panerol Forte

dr3ws said:


> Panerai is fun, I'm already thinking of the next one probably a 1392, 676, 1537 or 620


Absolutly! I am in the same boat, thinking of the next one... mine says hello


----------



## knightRider

dr3ws said:


> Panerai is fun, I'm already thinking of the next one probably a 1392, 676, 1537 or 620


Oh, so shiny!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

jonS:
What PAM am I wearing?

I WISH!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Panerol Forte

dr3ws said:


> Panerai is fun, I'm already thinking of the next one probably a 1392, 676, 1537 or 620


I just noticed that you have a Due in your wishlist :rodekaart... Don't even think about it if you are a real Paneristi (you already have all the symptoms)... the logical choice right after the diver would be a Luminor 1950... 1392 and 1537 are good choices, but I would suggest, now that you are getting used to a bigger size than Rolex, to try some 44s.. you may like the size, and you will have a lot more choices. By the way, Luminor 44mm don't wear bigger than 42mm divers, at least, that's what I noticed. Just my two cents.. Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dr3ws

Panerol Forte said:


> I just noticed that you have a Due in your wishlist :rodekaart... Don't even think about it if you are a real Paneristi (you already have all the symptoms)... the logical choice right after the diver would be a Luminor 1950... 1392 and 1537 are good choices, but I would suggest, now that you are getting used to a bigger size than Rolex, to try some 44s.. you may like the size, and you will have a lot more choices. By the way, Luminor 44mm don't wear bigger than 42mm divers, at least, that's what I noticed. Just my two cents.. Cheers


That Due is gorgeous haha, I prefer to get 42mm because then I can swap the straps around plus it just sits better on my wrist


----------



## Panerol Forte

dr3ws said:


> That Due is gorgeous haha, I prefer to get 42mm because then I can swap the straps around plus it just sits better on my wrist


I see.. you have covered all the angles, but keep in mind that the Due has a snap back cover and is NOT water resistant.. no surfing with that one ;-)

P.S.: The Due straps are not compatible with the other PAMs.


----------



## dr3ws

Panerol Forte said:


> I see.. you have covered all the angles, but keep in mind that the Due has a snap back cover and is NOT water resistant.. no surfing with that one ;-)
> 
> P.S.: The Due straps are not compatible with the other PAMs.


I understand it only has 30m WR and it's not going in the water as I have my submersible for that. Are they really not compatible? I'm not talking about the newer ones with click on straps. I believe the due typically has smaller buckle size 18mm


----------



## Panerol Forte

dr3ws said:


> I understand it only has 30m WR and it's not going in the water as I have my submersible for that. Are they really not compatible? I'm not talking about the newer ones with click on straps. I believe the due typically has smaller buckle size 18mm


The 30m WR in the WR classification means that you can't even shower with the watch (why would anyone shower with his watch?), you can safly wash your hands though  For a Panerai, being water intolerant is blasphemy! Moreover, 676 is priced 7900 euros vs 1392 that is 7200 euros (same ratio everywhere). Why pay more for less? Let me put it this way, would you buy a Due for a 100 euros more than a Sub 116610LN, or 200 euros more than a GMT 116710LN ?
Re Due strap, if I am not mistaken, they all come with click on straps that have some kind of a cheap feel to them. And even if you can put a regular strap on them, the Due 42mm strap is 22mm/18mm vs 22mm/20mm for the Luminor 42mm


----------



## knightRider

Carbon..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## waikeekee

Q562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyo041

knightRider said:


> Carbon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


What a fantastic combination of colors! This is simply awesome!


----------



## knightRider

kenyo041 said:


> What a fantastic combination of colors! This is simply awesome!


Thanks, I like it, but some peeps don't 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soubido

Peeking out


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Fully exposed. Perhaps I should wind this thing.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13965031


Mine just got dropped off by the UPS guy. I am happy with my new addition.


----------



## lo_scrivano

My wonderful cousin noticed me fretting about 44 vs 42 mm and gave me his PAM 392 to wear and decide if I wanted to swap out my 631 for a 42 mm PAM. Unfortunately I am more confused


----------



## wustick

My 425 in casual Friday attire…


----------



## 5959HH

655 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011

Something about the plexiglass, gives a watch a mellow look.


----------



## nrcooled

This isn't coming off my wrist any time soon.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jtf8751

Panerai 212.....


----------



## Tommywine0

Panerai 512 with some Italian wine (and others).
The Italians are kicking ass tonight, btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat

233 checking in!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte

Bergamo, Italy, this morning.. Beautiful spring weather









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Panerol Forte said:


> Bergamo, Italy, this morning.. Beautiful spring weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Spectacular combination, and the garden, well......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickvarnadoe

The Brooklyn Bridge









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Cheating again. Not mine. Spending time with the gorgeous 1535 at an AD. I would love to add this to my collection one day.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

lo_scrivano said:


> Cheating again. Not mine. Spending time with the gorgeous 1535 at an AD. I would love to add this to my collection one day.


That's a beautiful dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano

Izzy_Does_It said:


> That's a beautiful dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's called a hobnail dial and the photo cannot compare to its in person presence.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

lo_scrivano said:


> It's called a hobnail dial and the photo cannot compare to its in person presence.


I can only imagine. Hobnail...interesting name. I'll make it a point to see it in person. Do you know the reference / model number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

lo_scrivano said:


> Cheating again. Not mine. Spending time with the gorgeous 1535 at an AD. I would love to add this to my collection one day.


Disregard. 1535.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

This one for this evening. Like the Hobnail my photo does not do it justice. It must be seen in-person to truly appreciate its beauty.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Hobnail dial is beautiful but I grew tired of it rather quickly,I have someone who lent me pam 25 for a bit and I grew tired of it after a week or so...same experience with 29 (it’s a tuxedo instead of hobnail) and 643 too....


----------



## lo_scrivano

Synequano said:


> Hobnail dial is beautiful but I grew tired of it rather quickly,I have someone who lent me pam 25 for a bit and I grew tired of it after a week or so...same experience with 29 (it's a tuxedo instead of hobnail) and 643 too....


Interesting observation Synequano. That is certainly worth dwelling on for me. That's why classic looks like the 000 or Speedy or Sub sell well. Cause they age well and you don't get tired of it. I am not in a rush here as I don't plan to spend any more on watches this year so can think about this a bit more. My 631 is certainly aging well and I am not tired of the look at all. And whenever I do I just swap out the strap!


----------



## Panerol Forte

Izzy_Does_It said:


> This one for this evening. Like the Hobnail my photo does not do it justice. It must be seen in-person to truly appreciate its beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful Pam! Equation du Temps is one of my favorites..

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

End of day in Bergamo..









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSzeto

*
Wearing my LOGO 005 in the morning!*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mt_hangglider

Absolutely love my recent acquisition, the PAM574. Had a 048 a long time ago and am really pleased to have a Panerai back in the collection ???


----------



## lo_scrivano

I was not enjoying my PAM on NATO so threw this rugged GSD back on and I'm happy again


----------



## taev

PAM 372, just bought last Saturday.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

Monday with a 183.


----------



## Reeser1

taev said:


> PAM 372, just bought last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


A beautiful watch. Love those hands! Congrats!


----------



## Reeser1

taev said:


> PAM 372, just bought last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


A beautiful watch. Love those hands! Congrats!


----------



## Synequano

The two composites


----------



## blobtech

384 being difficult to photograph, on aftermarket sailcloth


----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168 #pam168


----------



## eyeseem

... Destro Pam on DarkTobbaco Gator from the "120yrs old" series by thyConstantine ...


----------



## nrcooled

blobtech said:


> 384 being difficult to photograph, on aftermarket sailcloth
> 
> View attachment 14006655


Where did you get the sailcloth strap? I've had the hardest time finding authentic sailcloth straps. Most that I've found are rubber made to look like sailcloth.


----------



## nrcooled

8 Day Radiomir today (PAM00609)


----------



## bigclive2011

nrcooled said:


> Where did you get the sailcloth strap? I've had the hardest time finding authentic sailcloth straps. Most that I've found are rubber made to look like sailcloth.


Schofield do some on their website if you google them up.


----------



## bigclive2011

I'm always surprised at how small the 47mil manual wind Rads wear!!

Especially after a 50's case auto 44mil.


----------



## blobtech

nrcooled said:


> Where did you get the sailcloth strap? I've had the hardest time finding authentic sailcloth straps. Most that I've found are rubber made to look like sailcloth.


The strap I have is actual cloth. It looked great but was not great quality. Besides the fraying at the lug visible in my photo, the holes stetched out, and the canvas became brittle in places and cracked.
The original ebay listing is long gone, and I can't find another 26mm strap to replace mine.
I did find similar straps on ebay in widths up to 24mm by searching for kevlar watch straps and drifting from there.


----------



## stockae92

Dentist visit ...


----------



## Panerol Forte

stockae92 said:


> Dentist visit ...


*Thanks God you have your Pam to ease your pain*


----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011

I have a soft spot for Bettarini cases and sausage Lume!!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## bigclive2011

Close as I can get to the real essence of Panerai IMO.


----------



## Panerol Forte

stockae92 said:


> Dentist visit ...


Dentist today... no way I would put my Pam in harm's way with all those machines and drills... I'd rather suffer!


----------



## bigclive2011

Don’t think “Suffer” is the right way to describe wearing a Rolex instead of a Pam??

)


----------



## bigclive2011

why Waste a double post eh!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

pam 653 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra

nasser80 said:


> pam 653
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful cuff links!

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## bigclive2011

What Panerai are you wearing today??

A good question indeed!!

But an even better one is “What Panerai will I be wearing tomorrow??”


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

bigclive2011 said:


> What Panerai are you wearing today??
> 
> A good question indeed!!
> 
> But an even better one is "What Panerai will I be wearing tomorrow??"


A new acquisition perhaps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> What Panerai are you wearing today??
> 
> A good question indeed!!
> 
> But an even better one is "What Panerai will I be wearing tomorrow??"


Congratulation!

The "Brownzo"?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

There is just something about the 112 that I just love. I have never been able to put it in words but I just adore this watch.


----------



## stockae92

PAM 510


----------



## Panerol Forte

bigclive2011 said:


> What Panerai are you wearing today??
> 
> A good question indeed!!
> 
> But an even better one is "What Panerai will I be wearing tomorrow??"


This... of course! ;-)


----------



## Synequano

The brownzo posted on the last picture looks like it’s a blackzo,and I think it looks a bit off with black dial and bezel....

But I hope to hear Clive finally getting his long-awaited bronzo after all these years (and the leap in retail price)...I just hope he doesn’t lose his way on the highway tunnel.....


----------



## Panerol Forte

Synequano said:


> The brownzo posted on the last picture looks like it's a blackzo,and I think it looks a bit off with black dial and bezel....
> 
> But I hope to hear Clive finally getting his long-awaited bronzo after all these years (and the leap in retail price)...I just hope he doesn't lose his way on the highway tunnel.....


You are right, I just corrected the picture


----------



## bigclive2011

A new one!!


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> A new one!!
> 
> View attachment 14029147


Again, a super big congratulation!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

Wednesday


----------



## bigclive2011

Still the new one!!


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## bigclive2011

And today on a Peter Gunny, folded by special request!!


----------



## Panerol Forte

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14033765
> 
> 
> And today on a Peter Gunny, folded by special request!!


Just WoW! it's a beauty...


----------



## knightRider

380 Friday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Got to be my favourite 45mil Rad that one!!

Nearly “Pulled the trigger” a few times over the years.


----------



## bigclive2011

Seem to get a double post every time lately!!

Still another reason to post a shot of my baby!!


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> Got to be my favourite 45mil Rad that one!!
> 
> Nearly "Pulled the trigger" a few times over the years.


Yep, love it, especially the history behind it. Big congrats on the bronze buddy. It's 47mm right?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep, and weighs a ton!!

But if I fell overboard on my next cruise would I take it off and let it sink or would I drown clutching it to my chest??

Might have to just pop down below and think about it for a while!!


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep, and weighs a ton!!
> 
> But if I fell overboard on my next cruise would I take it off and let it sink or would I drown clutching it to my chest??
> 
> Might have to just pop down below and think about it for a while!!


If only that was a bit smaller, I would be after one also..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

You have far to many watches!!

Get some stamps!!


----------



## bigclive2011

You have far to many watches!!

Get some stamps!!


----------



## waikeekee

on a Mauser Ammo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Dobra said:


> Beautiful cuff links!
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


Thanks and happy that you liked it 

It's Alfredo Dunhil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Russle

new to me 219


----------



## waikeekee

on a Mauser Ammo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

This of course.


----------



## Tony A.H

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Spectacular combination, and the garden, well......


my exact thoughts as well :-! b-) .


----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Good bit of ferocious sausage Lume there SG!!


----------



## quattr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 Marina Militare. I gave it one last wear today, just to make up my mind whether I really want to sell it or not. As beautiful as it is, just does not work for me any more, although even at 47mm sits very comfortably on my wrist, unfortunately it will be sold :-









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

A beauty indeed Carl!!

But if it ain’t working for you then move it on for something that will.

Hopefully you will still have a Pam in the family to post on here!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Still working my way through my 26mil straps at the moment.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> A beauty indeed Carl!!
> 
> But if it ain't working for you then move it on for something that will.
> 
> Hopefully you will still have a Pam in the family to post on here!!


Thanks, Clive. Still have my 424 and 721. The 424 California will be sold as well, and I will keep the 721. Just trying to trim down my collection, so that I only have a few pieces that will actually get wrist time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## nrcooled

1392 today. On the Horween strap it is super comfy.


----------



## westlake




----------



## Panerol Forte

westlake said:


> View attachment 14046299


Congrats! That 1020 is amazing! Can you please post pictures with the light reflecting on the sunburst dial?

P.S.: What phone did you take the picture with?


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## westlake

Panerol Forte said:


> Congrats! That 1020 is amazing! Can you please post pictures with the light reflecting on the sunburst dial?
> 
> P.S.: What phone did you take the picture with?


I used my iPhone X for the shots.

Below shows the Blue Dial a tad better:


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

westlake said:


> I used my iPhone X for the shots.
> 
> Below shows the Blue Dial a tad better:
> 
> View attachment 14048877


Stunning dial. Is that a rose gold case or am I mistaken?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Stunning dial. Is that a rose gold case or am I mistaken?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's Panerai's red gold Oro Rosso... it has a high percentage of copper that gives it that beautiful warm color...


----------



## westlake

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Stunning dial. Is that a rose gold case or am I mistaken?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes - red/rose gold alloy they call "GoldTech."


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Panerol Forte said:


> It's Panerai's red gold Oro Rosso... it has a high percentage of copper that gives it that beautiful warm color...


Thank you for the explanation. It's an equally beautiful case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

westlake said:


> Yes - red/rose gold alloy they call "GoldTech."


I have long wanted a rose gold case, perhaps as retirement gift to myself. This one checks off all the right boxes. Wow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panerol Forte

westlake said:


> I used my iPhone X for the shots.
> 
> Below shows the Blue Dial a tad better:
> 
> View attachment 14048877


Thank you for the picture, the dial is beautiful... wear it in good health. What is the production number for the year ?


----------



## DripCassanova

Panerol Forte said:


> Just WoW! it's a beauty...


Amazing, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Lume's not too shabby either!!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattr




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## bigclive2011

The Patina is coming in nicely now.


----------



## Synequano

Mr Bean is staring at this watch...


----------



## bigclive2011

Always fancied a 127, but as I’ve got a 372 never saw the point.

Looks good in the Black case though!!


----------



## Synequano

I also have a 372 but when I look closely at 375 (and 368) they have different case shape and material 

375 is my favorite daily wearer as the watch with stock strap weigh less than 100 grams,it’s not everyday I can say that I don’t feel the 47mm watch on my wrist....


----------



## rpjp3

716









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

An “Our sea” a rare beauty indeed, great watch, so different from most Pams, and quite unique.


----------



## bigclive2011

An “Our sea” a rare beauty indeed, great watch, so different from most Pams, and quite unique.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My very humble 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

It was my first ever tobacco dial


----------



## westlake




----------



## Synequano

Changing from 351 to this


----------



## lis_255




----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

One day this will come off!!

But, not yet, not yet!!


----------



## quattr




----------



## capt-dim

Happy Sunday for every one ...

View attachment 14063001


----------



## thetony007

GX9901 said:


>


good lord that looks like a power ranger walkie device!!
I'm in a dilemma on getting a PAM as well but have extremely small wrists...worried that I won't be able to pull it off properly ;;


----------



## capt-dim

i wish you a happy week ahead ...


----------



## capt-dim

DP


----------



## El Jefe

My very first. PAM1312.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

1392 for today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Synequano

The two fiddies,connecting


----------



## westlake




----------



## bigclive2011

Beautiful colourful dial!! Very different for a Pam!!


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim

Hi .....


----------



## nrcooled

Radiomir today


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

On my wrist this month..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

372 along for the ride today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

512 today


----------



## Reeser1

Radiomir on Good Friday.


----------



## lis_255

On canvas from vladstraps


----------



## El Jefe

New PAM1312 on rubber for the first time. But also stuck in the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe

lis_255 said:


> On canvas from vladstraps
> 
> View attachment 14076739


Is that a 24-24 strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe

capt-dim said:


> Hi .....
> 
> View attachment 14073687


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255

Yes, 24-24.


----------



## nrcooled

nasser80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great strap! May I ask who made it?

I'm wearing the same watch today. Instead of a bounty of food I just have a bounty of work.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## m630

New strap = new watch b-)

Luv this one!


----------



## bigclive2011

2 weeks on the wrist now!! Something I haven't done in 20+ years!!

See the grail thing isn't a myth after all.


----------



## waikeekee

In transit in HKIA. Back to reality very soon,,,,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbo..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## Synequano

Easter watch


----------



## nrcooled

Back on rubber for the great spring weather


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes actually sunny in the UK this Easter as well, now that's a first!!


----------



## James Russle

Sunny 219 Sunday
View attachment 14083797


----------



## James Russle

Sunny 219 Sunday


----------



## James Russle

Sorry for the double post, tried to delete it but wont let me, if a mod can take care of it, would greatly appreciate it. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## soubido

new Bronzo!


----------



## Panerol Forte

soubido said:


> new Bronzo!
> View attachment 14084709


Simply beautiful! Congratulations... wear it in good health :-!


----------



## waikeekee

Today is April 22 so  it is 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Suby baby









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

I keep coming back to this beauty.


----------



## bigclive2011

soubido said:


> new Bronzo!
> View attachment 14084709


Beautiful!!

First one I've seen posted on here, they must have started coming through now.

I understand it is not a limited model?? Did you have to preorder or did you just manage to get one off the shelf??


----------



## soubido

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> First one I've seen posted on here, they must have started coming through now.
> 
> I understand it is not a limited model?? Did you have to preorder or did you just manage to get one off the shelf??


Thanks! Once it was announced I asked my local Panerai boutique to help me reserve one once they are available. I've heard many different information about this from being really limited (some watch blog said Panerai is only producing 20 this year....which I highly doubt it) to being widely available...The caseback does say xxxx/1000 so I'm assuming it's limited to 1000 pieces?


----------



## waikeekee

Oldie but a goodie and humble 24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattr




----------



## Tony A.H

in the eyes of normal folks . i'm considered to be abnormal for sticking my hand out of the window to take a snap shot in the rain..
but surely you guys understand and support me obsession  .


https://freeonlinedice.com/


----------



## Panerol Forte

Tony A.H said:


> in the eyes of normal folks . i'm considered to be abnormal for sticking my hand out of the window to take a snap shot in the rain..
> but surely you guys understand and support me obsession  .
> 
> 
> https://freeonlinedice.com/


Of course we understand you and support you... to the extent that you limit your risk taking to some mild rain and don't stick your hand out in a hail storm  Beautiful watch... love Panerai's Red Gold :-!


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> in the eyes of normal folks . i'm considered to be abnormal for sticking my hand out of the window to take a snap shot in the rain..
> but surely you guys understand and support me obsession  .
> 
> 
> https://freeonlinedice.com/


No Tony you're too mad for us!!

Be gone from this forum!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Says the bloke standing in his lounge taking pictures of his arm!!









"Wish he'd stop taking pictures of his arm and take me out,,"


----------



## milgauss1349

PAM0424

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerol Forte said:


> Of course we understand you and support you... to the extent that you limit your risk taking to some mild rain and don't stick your hand out in a hail storm  Beautiful watch... love Panerai's Red Gold :-!


thanks guys for supporting me (i know you are too Clive ;-)).
yes the Rose Gold is gorgeous. not too loud and so much in your face. it's such a beautiful warm color . i heard Panerai has a special Alloy composition (Platinum mixed with Gold) to make it look rich and prevents it from dulling over the years.. so i was told. don't know how true that is..

also , i love the way it looks on Rubber strap.


----------



## Panerol Forte

Tony A.H said:


> thanks guys for supporting me (i know you are too Clive ;-)).
> yes the Rose Gold is gorgeous. not too loud and so much in your face. it's such a beautiful warm color . i heard Panerai has a special Alloy composition (Platinum mixed with Gold) to make it look rich and prevents it from dulling over the years.. so i was told. don't know how true that is..
> 
> also , i love the way it looks on Rubber strap.


Absolutly... their red gold has a high percentage of copper that gives it that warm reddish color, and the platinum prevents it from altering with time.


----------



## bigclive2011

It is a lovely looking piece for sure!!

I’d check the WR before holding it in the rain though!!


----------



## raja_3012

#pam168 #pam00168


----------



## nasser80

nrcooled said:


> Great strap! May I ask who made it?
> 
> I'm wearing the same watch today. Instead of a bounty of food I just have a bounty of work.












thx dear, happy that you liked it..

that strap in pam653, the maker of that strap is combat_strap

all the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Today's shot










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m630

Lovin this new strap!


----------



## DripCassanova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

new2me 111G 









_wristshot's from a few days back_


----------



## bigclive2011

Love that engraved movement on the early Pams, was tempted by an early 183 the other day but now I have this........


----------



## bigclive2011

My other Pams are "Box queens" this month, and my other makes are all on the bay.


----------



## soubido

Anyone know where I can get a nice bronze buckle to match the Bronzo?


----------



## Panerol Forte

soubido said:


> Anyone know where I can get a nice bronze buckle to match the Bronzo?


https://aruno-straps.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Synequano

Not as amazing as the bronzo,but I will be wearing this for my travels in Europe...


----------



## soubido

Panerol Forte said:


> https://aruno-straps.com/
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## soubido

Panerol Forte said:


> https://aruno-straps.com/
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## El Jefe

Desk diving with PAM 1312 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

bigclive2011 said:


> My other Pams are "Box queens" this month, and my other makes are all on the bay.


Congrats - that right there's a grail PAM :-! |> |> |>


----------



## DripCassanova

PAM 320

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerol Forte said:


> https://aruno-straps.com/
> 
> Enjoy!


I have a few of his, and I just ordered a 26mil for the 671.


----------



## bigclive2011

Travelller said:


> Congrats - that right there's a grail PAM :-! |> |> |>


Thanks T, and it's still on the wrist to prove it, 24 days on!!


----------



## elchicomalo

Even my order has Panerai DNA written all over


----------



## Synequano

Funny thing about Panerai code....I often stay in certain hotel and almost always ask for room number 203 (because it’s a huge corner room) though I don’t have any angelus powered pam....


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## krpdm

88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived, another fantastic strap from Jose!! And a bronze buckle from Arunas.


----------



## Tony A.H

probably one of the nicest combo :-! b-) |>  .

as this strap is already awesome. it's gonna look even sweeter when the Bronzo picks up more patina.
WELL DONE.. enjoy it.



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14101773
> 
> 
> Just arrived, another fantastic strap from Jose!! And a bronze buckle from Arunas.


----------



## lo_scrivano

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14101773
> View attachment 14101775
> View attachment 14101777
> View attachment 14101781
> 
> 
> Just arrived, another fantastic strap from Jose!! And a bronze buckle from Arunas.


Wow! Where again? Would love to get one like that!


----------



## Stevencjain

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14101773
> View attachment 14101775
> View attachment 14101777
> View attachment 14101781
> 
> 
> Just arrived, another fantastic strap from Jose!! And a bronze buckle from Arunas.


In my mind, this is perfection


----------



## Trip Miller

This


----------



## Trip Miller

One more.


----------



## waikeekee

Still wearing the very simple 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Pam00424









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

waikeekee said:


> Still wearing the very simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that? Looks cool


----------



## bigclive2011

lo_scrivano said:


> Wow! Where again? Would love to get one like that!


It's froma Spanish artisan Jose Maria Aguilar who now trades on Etsy as C B Straps, I have several of his and the quality is superb and prices reasonable.

Buckle is from a guy in Eastern Europe who makes great buckles in different materials including bronze, google up Arunas for his website.


----------



## bigclive2011

On a blue expander to pick up the colour of the dial.


----------



## waikeekee

Stevencjain said:


> What strap is that? Looks cool


It's a 100% canvas (mil-spec green) made by Jose Maria Aguilar and it's very affordable at €58.00 including a buckle, that's if I remember correctly or his prices have not changed. His contacts are as follows:

WhatsApp: +34-609 984 631
Email: [email protected]

You can also find him in Facebook - search for "Jose Maria Aguilar"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

waikeekee said:


> It's a 100% canvas (mil-spec green) made by Jose Maria Aguilar and it's very affordable at €58.00 including a buckle, that's if I remember correctly or his prices have not changed. His contacts are as follows:
> 
> WhatsApp: +34-609 984 631
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> You can also find him in Facebook - search for "Jose Maria Aguilar"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will check him out on FB.


----------



## waikeekee

This morning (strap by JMA) 










This afternoon (strap by Micah of Vintager) 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14110619


Patina has started to form and accumulate 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

No one wearing Panerais anymore??

Perhaps Archibald cock the pontif the third was right after all??


----------



## bigclive2011

Well I am, and always will be!!

Picking up my new Toshi walnut strap later, so will give that a test drive. I'm sure Rich will have produced another corker for me.


----------



## waikeekee

Yesterday's pictures




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Here it is, Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching to pick up the Lume colours on the dial.

Very thick but pliable, and superbly made as always.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Travelller

bigclive2011 said:


> No one wearing Panerais anymore??


Heck yeah! ;-)


----------



## Stevencjain

Travelller said:


> Heck yeah! ;-)


Awesome pic


----------



## nrcooled

I've been riding my bike into work over the last couple of weeks and the Seadweller on NATO has been my go-to. Today, I just said "screw it, I miss wearing my PAMs"

The 88 came with me on the bike


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14115399
> View attachment 14115401
> View attachment 14115405
> 
> 
> Here it is, Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching to pick up the Lume colours on the dial.
> 
> Very thick but pliable, and superbly made as always.


Very smart indeed. Well done, Clive!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> No one wearing Panerais anymore??
> 
> Perhaps Archibald cock the pontif the third was right after all??


Unfortunately, not often! PAM 721, my favorite but seldom worn:









Happy Friday and HAGWE everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stevencjain

carlhaluss said:


> Unfortunately, not often! PAM 721, my favorite but seldom worn:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> [URL=http://s492.photobucket.com/user/carlhaluss/media/PAM%20721/097802A7-5FDD-4FFB-B85C-106E0B31DE24_zpsdtzhvzkq.jpeg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday and HAGWE everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Gorgeous watch. I am debating between a 720 or 721 as my next Panerai.


----------



## carlhaluss

Stevencjain said:


> Gorgeous watch. I am debating between a 720 or 721 as my next Panerai.


Thanks. At one point, I had both of those. The only difference being the text "Radiomir Panerai" on the 720 dial. I just thought that the 721 with the "Anonimo" dial looks more distinctive. And there is an amazing history behind it, not that there isn't with the 720 as well. If you haven't already done so, it is really worth your time to Google both models and learn more about the history of the original models which they represent. There is also a PAM 249, with a California dial. It has been out of production for a few years but there are still some pre-owned models available.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stevencjain

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. At one point, I had both of those. The only difference being the text "Radiomir Panerai" on the 720 dial. I just thought that the 721 with the "Anonimo" dial looks more distinctive. And there is an amazing history behind it, not that there isn't with the 720 as well. If you haven't already done so, it is really worth your time to Google both models and learn more about the history of the original models which they represent. There is also a PAM 249, with a California dial. It has been out of production for a few years but there are still some pre-owned models available.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl,

Yes I read the history on the Perescope site...I am conflicted. The anonymous story tugs at both sides of my heart...on one side G Panerai was insistent on not having his logo associated and I respect that. On the other hand the "end user" of the watch...well we all know who they were.

I did find that the 721 also has "Panerai" etheched under the crystal and the 720 doesn't? Not sure on that but it's a cool detail.

The last thing I am considering is that they made less 720 I believe.

Your idea of having both and then getting rid of whichever one you like less might be the best solution...

I have a 590 and a 380. I just sold my 372...so starting to make room for one, wish I could swing both as well...


----------



## carlhaluss

Stevencjain said:


> Thanks Carl,
> 
> Yes I read the history on the Perescope site...I am conflicted. The anonymous story tugs at both sides of my heart...on one side G Panerai was insistent on not having his logo associated and I respect that. On the other hand the "end user" of the watch...well we all know who they were.
> 
> I did find that the 721 also has "Panerai" etheched under the crystal and the 720 doesn't? Not sure on that but it's a cool detail.
> 
> The last thing I am considering is that they made less 720 I believe.
> 
> Your idea of having both and then getting rid of whichever one you like less might be the best solution...
> 
> I have a 590 and a 380. I just sold my 372...so starting to make room for one, wish I could swing both as well...


Yes, the 720 was only 500. Funny, I only recently noticed the "Panerai" etching.

There is also another model, which I am sure you know about: the PAM 249 Radiomir 1936. That has the California dial, based on the 3646. There is an excellent article, also on Perezcope, about an original 3646 on for sale at Sotheby's:
https://perezcope.com/2019/04/29/vintage-rolex-panerai-3646-at-sothebys/

Just as a side note: I am really glad that you piqued my interest into looking at the history of these again. I am selling some of my Panerai collection, and was on the verge of letting the 721 go as well. Now that I am beginning to get interested once again in the history, I am not so sure.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stevencjain

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, the 720 was only 500. Funny, I only recently noticed the "Panerai" etching.
> 
> There is also another model, which I am sure you know about: the PAM 249 Radiomir 1936. That has the California dial, based on the 3646. There is an excellent article, also on Perezcope, about an original 3646 on for sale at Sotheby's:
> https://perezcope.com/2019/04/29/vintage-rolex-panerai-3646-at-sothebys/
> 
> Just as a side note: I am really glad that you piqued my interest into looking at the history of these again. I am selling some of my Panerai collection, and was on the verge of letting the 721 go as well. Now that I am beginning to get interested once again in the history, I am not so sure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Well...before you sell, let me know


----------



## bigclive2011

Carl, don’t do it!!

Your love will return and then you will start re buying your Panerais!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Carl, don't do it!!
> 
> Your love will return and then you will start re buying your Panerais!!


Well, I am still planning on keeping the 721. I don't know what happened with my love of the brand. One day, I just stopped wearing them. Now, I wear the 721 for a short time, and it comes off my wrist. I have nothing against the brand at all, at least no more than I do some of the minor issues with other brands. :think:

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

The more you look into the history of Panerai, the more “Boring” other brands become.

I look at my Subby and my Pepsi and think “I really like you and you are well made but just soul less somehow”

Does that make me a mad WIS thinking any watch has soul?? But I think Panerai does.

And the Paneristi are something else!! Only the MG owners club comes anywhere close for their enthusiasm for their brand.


----------



## baraj1466

653


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> The more you look into the history of Panerai, the more "Boring" other brands become.
> 
> I look at my Subby and my Pepsi and think "I really like you and you are well made but just soul less somehow"
> 
> Does that make me a mad WIS thinking any watch has soul?? But I think Panerai does.
> 
> And the Paneristi are something else!! Only the MG owners club comes anywhere close for their enthusiasm for their brand.


I can certainly agree about the history of Panerai. That is likely the biggest factor which attracted me in the first place. However, I can also get into some of the other brands, but I do have to do research on their history before I can really get interested. It took me years to get interested in the Speedy, for example, and never really cared for it's looks even. When I discovered the Moon watch thing, and realized I had watched the moon landing in 1969 with my Dad, the watch took on a whole new meaning. And I even started to like the looks. Now a Speedy is one of my favorite pieces.

For me, I would have to say - especially after getting my initial Panerai, the 562 - the history of the various pieces almost surpassed aesthetic aspects. So, here I am with watches for which I absolutely love the historical aspects, yet don't get the pleasure I once had in wearing them. :think: Perhaps that makes ME the mad WIS!

Nothing wrong with being a mad WIS. Or for thinking a watch has soul. Others are welcome to disagree, but if I lived my life the way others saw fit, I would never have any fun!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## fishman33185

On rubber on this rainy connecticut day









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

fishman33185 said:


> On rubber on this rainy connecticut day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Love the Blue OP logo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stevencjain

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14122423
> View attachment 14122427


Freaking love this!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## lo_scrivano

631 after a long time...


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14122423
> View attachment 14122427


Best case/strap combo!


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> I can certainly agree about the history of Panerai. That is likely the biggest factor which attracted me in the first place. However, I can also get into some of the other brands, but I do have to do research on their history before I can really get interested. It took me years to get interested in the Speedy, for example, and never really cared for it's looks even. When I discovered the Moon watch thing, and realized I had watched the moon landing in 1969 with my Dad, the watch took on a whole new meaning. And I even started to like the looks. Now a Speedy is one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> For me, I would have to say - especially after getting my initial Panerai, the 562 - the history of the various pieces almost surpassed aesthetic aspects. So, here I am with watches for which I absolutely love the historical aspects, yet don't get the pleasure I once had in wearing them. :think: Perhaps that makes ME the mad WIS!
> 
> Nothing wrong with being a mad WIS. Or for thinking a watch has soul. Others are welcome to disagree, but if I lived my life the way others saw fit, I would never have any fun!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hello Carl... I think, if my memory serves me right, that you expressed some three month ago your intention of abandoning Panerai. Can you tell me what was the cause for this change of heart? Also, beside Speedy, what brand is quenching your passion for watches for the time being? I would also appreciate it if you have the time to respond to my new thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/ideal-modern-panerai-collection-4948163.html

Regards,

Panerol


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> Hello Carl... I think, if my memory serves me right, that you expressed some three month ago your intention of abandoning Panerai. Can you tell me what was the cause for this change of heart? Also, beside Speedy, what brand is quenching your passion for watches for the time being? I would also appreciate it if you have the time to respond to my new thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/ideal-modern-panerai-collection-4948163.html
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Panerol


Thanks very much for your interest in my dilemma. To be honest, I can't really say what the cause was for me to kind of go off the brand. As far as the 673 Marina Militare, I honestly did find it too big after a while. Not to brag, but I do have a rather large watch collection, and there are just others that I find to be more my style. Over the past 18 months or so, one-by-one, I have manage to acquire the three Omega 60th Anniversary Trilogy models. They are all getting lots of wrist time. And my Rolex Submariner 114060 is a watch I have wanted for many years.

The odd thing is, each and every Panerai model wears very comfortable on my wrist, so that was not an issue. I am going to hang on to my 721 and see if I will still wear it. I must admit, going through the Luminor 44mm models on your other thread did kind of make me question if maybe I should have had more of the smaller models. Well, it's never too late!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

mounted on a natural horween, having a cuppa of some chinese tea,,, chill 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

waikeekee said:


> mounted on a natural horween, having a cuppa of some chinese tea,,, chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Lots of weirdness going on nowadays with double posts, and now double attachments!!


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks very much for your interest in my dilemma. To be honest, I can't really say what the cause was for me to kind of go off the brand. As far as the 673 Marina Militare, I honestly did find it too big after a while. Not to brag, but I do have a rather large watch collection, and there are just others that I find to be more my style. Over the past 18 months or so, one-by-one, I have manage to acquire the three Omega 60th Anniversary Trilogy models. They are all getting lots of wrist time. And my Rolex Submariner 114060 is a watch I have wanted for many years.
> 
> The odd thing is, each and every Panerai model wears very comfortable on my wrist, so that was not an issue. I am going to hang on to my 721 and see if I will still wear it. I must admit, going through the Luminor 44mm models on your other thread did kind of make me question if maybe I should have had more of the smaller models. Well, it's never too late!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you for your response Carl. Beside my interest in knowing the mindset of true watch aficionados, it's people like you, BigClive, Synequano, Waikeekee, Traveller, just to name a few, that showed me what real Paneristi are, and increased my interest in Panerai. I would hate to see you leave this unique watch community. I must admit that my insistance for you to participate in my other thread was to have your input, of course, and also to try to revive your interest for the brand. I am happy to see that the 44mm draw your attention, and I hope to see an incoming in the near future.

Regards,

Panerol


----------



## waikeekee

@Carlhaluss

Hey Carl,

What’s wrong? Hate to see you leave or should I say hate to see you participate less in this group or brand. I am not very persuasive but I will try to express my opinion.

I think you jumped in too fast too furious. Initially, you bought 562 which is an excellent entry level base model watch. Within one or two months, you had gotten 424, 721, 720 and 673. All these are “killer” models which are hard to get.

If you need to let some go and I be you, I will sell off those non special edition models like the 562 and 424. Perhaps sell either 720 or 721. These 2 are too similar. As a Paneristi, you should keep an array of different range of Panerai watch like a Submersible, Radiomir, Luminor plus those 1940/1950 case watches. A balance of Bettarini and Luminor 1950 case, Radiomir and the Radiomir 1940 and lastly you should have a submersible like a 364 in 47MM or just get a simple 24 or 243 as these two are 44 MM.

Of course, likes and taste are very subjective and you have to decide what you like and do with your watches. Hope you find the balance in watches and lifestyle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank you for your response Carl. Beside my interest in knowing the mindset of true watch aficionados, it's people like you, BigClive, Synequano, Waikeekee, Traveller, just to name a few, that showed me what real Paneristi are, and increased my interest in Panerai. I would hate to see you leave this unique watch community. I must admit that my insistance for you to participate in my other thread was to have your input, of course, and also to try to revive your interest for the brand. I am happy to see that the 44mm draw your attention, and I hope to see an incoming in the near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Panerol


I must admit that my participation in the other thread did pique my interest somewhat!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> @Carlhaluss
> 
> Hey Carl,
> 
> What's wrong? Hate to see you leave or should I say hate to see you participate less in this group or brand. I am not very persuasive but I will try to express my opinion.
> 
> I think you jumped in too fast too furious. Initially, you bought 562 which is an excellent entry level base model watch. Within one or two months, you had gotten 424, 721, 720 and 673. All these are "killer" models which are hard to get.
> 
> If you need to let some go and I be you, I will sell off those non special edition models like the 562 and 424. Perhaps sell either 720 or 721. These 2 are too similar. As a Paneristi, you should keep an array of different range of Panerai watch like a Submersible, Radiomir, Luminor plus those 1940/1950 case watches. A balance of Bettarini and Luminor 1950 case, Radiomir and the Radiomir 1940 and lastly you should have a submersible like a 364 in 47MM or just get a simple 24 or 243 as these two are 44 MM.
> 
> Of course, likes and taste are very subjective and you have to decide what you like and do with your watches. Hope you find the balance in watches and lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank You very much for your interest and concern! I have already traded my 720 and sold my 562. I am in the process of initiating sale of my 673 and 424. I momentarily considered trading the 673 and 424 for a 249 which would leave me with the 721 and 249. I need to have a combination of history and aesthetics in the watches. No matter how much I might be impressed with the history, if I don't think I will appreciate the aesthetics of the watch, I won't get it. The Submersible, with exception of perhaps the bronze models, are not appealing to me. Although I sometimes miss my 562 (I see it on the wrist of a good friend who I sold it to, and is a server at my favorite restaurant), the Radiomir is more my style.

Admittedly, I did get into Panerai very rapidly. I started with the 562, then wanting a Radiomir as well, I decided on a 424. As far as the 721, 673 and 720 are concerned, they are pretty difficult to obtain, even more so for someone like me who will normally not buy pre-owned unless I can first see the watch and deal with seller face-to-face. The 721 and 673 showed up at the local boutique, side-by-side in the same display when I went in one day. As did the 720. Thinking I might not get a chance at those models again, I jumped right in.

Well, that's my story. And to add to that I have always been very impulsive. It seems like I will stick to my plan, possibly still keeping the 721. No real regrets. I can still admire and appreciate the brand and live vicariously through you guys!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Travelller




----------



## nsx_23




----------



## bigclive2011

Like you Carl my love for makes waxes and wains, I used to be a Rolex fan boy, and I still am to a lesser extent, but have been put off by the games they are playing with their long term customers, and they have seen the last of my £££'s.

However this watch will never be far from my heart, or my wrist.

My only word of caution to you is to sell off quickly leads to long term regrets when you realise what you have lost.


----------



## waikeekee

again this morning and will be the same for tomorrow too. Changed to a Ranger strap lookalike for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

waikeekee said:


> again this morning and will be the same for tomorrow too. Changed to a Ranger strap lookalike for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Waikeekee... you know that your input is expected and would be appreciated here https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/ideal-modern-panerai-collection-4948163.html, don't you? No pressure, though..


----------



## DripCassanova

waikeekee said:


> again this morning and will be the same for tomorrow too. Changed to a Ranger strap lookalike for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

mounted on one of me favourite canvas and it's a brown one. Picture taken in low lights due to the torrential rain and also, the watch is now on low batt!



















Also, I set up a new XS MAX yesterday. Gotta love this wallpaper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Happy_Jake

waikeekee said:


> Patina has started to form and accumulate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

183 on a walk. Cheers.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Fully wind  for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## James Russle

Saturday switch up on the left side








after a charge with a fellow glow worm from nz


----------



## krisp1

Off the wrist for taking picture. Been wearing it non stop for the past 3 weeks


----------



## lo_scrivano

My cousin's 392. Had it for 2 months now


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14140495


----------



## James Russle

awesome strap and buckle combo Clive!


----------



## bigclive2011

James Russle said:


> awesome strap and buckle combo Clive!


Thanks James, and a bargain from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## stockae92

114


----------



## raja_3012

#PAM00168 #PAM168


----------



## Synequano

Sunny day in Fatima,Portugal


----------



## waikeekee

Yesterday 










Today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

Today on brown croco


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lordtek




----------



## waikeekee

on khaki/olive canvas by Anatolia Straps.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

A long time since I had a Panerai on my wrist. It feels great! My favourite, PAM 721:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Carl, that 721 of yours is beautiful. This is an excellent example of less is more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14151701


Stunning! Perfect strap, too, and great patina forming on case and buckle. So happy for you, Clive!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

Cheers Carl

Glad to see you wearing a Panerai again!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Carl, that 721 of yours is beautiful. This is an excellent example of less is more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. From the first time I saw this model, I think back in 2017 it became my favorite PAM. Soon as I found out all the history behind this model, that deepened my passion for the watch. Wearing it today, brings that all back.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. From the first time I saw this model, I think back in 2017 it became my favorite PAM. Soon as I found out all the history behind this model, that deepened my passion for the watch. Wearing it today, brings that all back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Continue to enjoy. It's on my list.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14140495
> View attachment 14140497
> View attachment 14140499


That strap and buckle combo is smokin' hot! And perfect with that PAM. Now I am beyond envious: I am downright jealous!:-(;-)


----------



## tetosaudi

New rubber for my Citizen.It is from the Depth meter and fits perfect









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## learn2route

1024









Sent from my SM-G9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

mounted on a Gustav Ammo strap by Francois Attirail Strap Berthier.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Suby









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Happy_Jake

waikeekee said:


> mounted on a Gustav Ammo strap by Francois Attirail Strap Berthier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbotech and dim sum









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 with new shoes:







p


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

The travelling destro


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like the simplicity of that white dial!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## knightRider

Synequano said:


> The travelling destro


Where is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> Really like the simplicity of that white dial!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Not only that, the legibility is excellent too. One of the best legible watch, IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## SpykeX

View attachment 14160883


Pam 111, classic and elegant


----------



## Camarobill

PAM 092 has been a favorite companion with a LOT of wrist time over the years. Currently on a GSD strap and custom Mokume buckle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

SpykeX said:


> View attachment 14160883
> 
> 
> Pam 111, classic and elegant


Can't beat a polished Luminor case, beautiful!!


----------



## Ruffryder

From yesterday. 312.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Synequano

knightRider said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I was in Coimbra when I took that photo,an interesting city to visit


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 673


Hello Carl... It's great to see you back here sharing those beautiful pictures :-!


----------



## bigclive2011

I second that!!

Truly great pics of truly beautiful watches!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> Hello Carl... It's great to see you back here sharing those beautiful pictures :-!





bigclive2011 said:


> I second that!!
> 
> Truly great pics of truly beautiful watches!!


Thank you guys! People like you really are a large part of the pleasure to be back wearing these watches again!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

Just my Q series  today and next few days










And oh! @carlhaluss  welcome back! Now I appreciate my 673 even more with your beautifully taken pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's Tuesday, so it's good for a discounted movie ticket.



















It was an entertaining movie.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Plus 1. John Wick 3. That’s on my list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Just my Q series  today and next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh! @carlhaluss  welcome back! Now I appreciate my 673 even more with your beautifully taken pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It really is a beautiful watch. The details like the longer hands, the dial text and the plexi crystal are the features that really sold me on this watch. I somehow feel as though I have a special watch on my wrist because of the more unique features.

I don't usually think of a watch in terms of monetary value, but I really don't feel like losing thousands of dollars if I sell it. Just being honest here, as that is also a basis in my choice to keep the watch. In the past I have sold watches that I don't often wear regardless of the amount lost. Usually this was to move on to another watch. In this case, I really don't have another brand or model to move on to. And with the recent changes at Panerai, it is uncertain when another model like this might be introduced.

All of my watches are smaller. I almost include the 721 Radiomir in that category, as it has a smaller presence on my wrist. So when I do wear the 673 it does seem like a real novelty. I doubt that I will ever get another Luminor, at least a 47mm model, so that also makes it more unique to me.

I am honored to think you enjoy my pics so much!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 24 on vacation with me. I never go to the beach without it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Clive, that strap nails it. Excellent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14167267
> View attachment 14167269


Wow, Clive. You really due have a treasure trove of amazing straps. This one is excellent as well! It has an aged bronze patina as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

£13.99 on the bay!!

Bit of a bargain eh.

Thought it would be rubbish but turned out to be good quality.


----------



## bigclive2011

And it folds!!


----------



## waikeekee

is still on my wrist










Met up with a Friend and did a watch-buddy wrist shot. 44MM is humbled by a 47MM.

 vs ⭕










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14171871


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14171871


Clive, that patina is setting in oh so nicely. Ahhhhhh, so many watches yet so little money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes and that is just daily wear, no egg breakfast served up at all.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes and that is just daily wear, no egg breakfast served up at all.


That's funny. As for me, I promised my wife a beach house so a bronzo will have to wait. I can't complain, my wife is a wonderful lady. I am keenly aware that a happy wife equates to a happy life.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> is still on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met up with a Friend and did a watch-buddy wrist shot. 44MM is humbled by a 47MM.
> 
> vs ⭕
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Firenze!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## stiffler009




----------



## waikeekee

Yet again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Base is best!!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721. Took these last evening:

























Huge "Thank You" to you guys, who persuaded me to keep my PAMs.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## westlake




----------



## Synequano

Watch(es) for an Italian adventure


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14177123


As time goes by, and I see more pics of your Bronzo, the more I really like that blue dial. The trend these days seems to be toward all smokey, sunlight dials. But this blue is so vivid and really suits the watch. What about that watch is not to enjoy!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Synequano

Pam 339 on my mom's wrist


----------



## bigclive2011

She is in the club with Cindi Crawford who also wears a Luminor!!


----------



## nasser80

pam722 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 for evening:


----------



## Travelller

From Friday...


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Benny, a super big congratulation to you on another excellent acquisition. May you wear it in good health. In my next life, I wanna be like you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My wrist shot contribution for today. Humble and regular  on brown canvas strap by Jose M. Aguilar.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

waikeekee said:


> Benny, a super big congratulation to you on another excellent acquisition. May you wear it in good health. In my next life, I wanna be like you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks but  don't be drama ... my life is full of Sh_T ! Watches are my only therapeutic relief !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM said:


> Thanks but  don't be drama ... my life is full of Sh_T ! Watches are my only therapeutic relief !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back Beni!!

Let's have some daylight shots of that beauty now!!


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Good to see you back Beni!!
> 
> Let's have some daylight shots of that beauty now!!


Hello Clive !

Thanks  n here u go :



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice!!! Love it on the green!!

Did that come with a week training with the Italian commandos!!

Is that where you’ve been??


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice!!! Love it on the green!!
> 
> Did that come with a week training with the Italian commandos!!
> 
> Is that where you've been??


 thanks Clive ! 
Nope this piece does not come with that experience ( only for 961 ) n neither do I want to take part as I can't swim hahahhahaha 

The great china firewall gets on my nerve whenever I want to upload pics here ... that's why I gone silent !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Thought you might have been submerged on a SLC floating round Malta!!


----------



## lo_scrivano

I wonder why I don't wear this more often. Such a great weekend watch. PAM 631.


----------



## ThaWatcher

My first PAM!


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Memorial Day to all my friends in the USA!







Best Wishes,
Carl


----------



## lo_scrivano

Hanging with my best buddy and his 359. No filter.


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> Thought you might have been submerged on a SLC floating round Malta!!


Hahaha

On Mays strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

233 and Layka


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Back to my 721:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

with JMA canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dealer-1

Pam 719 Pole to Pole


----------



## rdigate

384 today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## King_Neptune

dealer-1 said:


> Pam 719 Pole to Pole


I like this one a lot...I served on the guided missile destroyer U.S.S Richard E. Byrd DDG 23 for 3 years in the 1980s. Our motto was Inter Utrosque Polos Tridens, or "Seapower From Pole to Pole." How many of this model were released? A new grail maybe?:think:


----------



## waikeekee

qa_ii said:


> I like this one a lot...I served on the guided missile destroyer U.S.S Richard E. Byrd DDG 23 for 3 years in the 1980s. Our motto was Inter Utrosque Polos Tridens, or "Seapower From Pole to Pole." How many of this model were released? A new grail maybe?:think:
> 
> View attachment 14189701


They made a one-time production of 500 pieces in the year 2016.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Long time never post









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

Good day!!!









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

with some mustard



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbo Friday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That looks really good on the Rich brown leather!!


----------



## ThaWatcher

The 609!


----------



## Reeser1

183 on Saturday


----------



## ThaWatcher

Very nice! Enjoy your Saturday with it.


----------



## Watches123

waikeekee said:


> with JMA canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch! I'm trying to learn more about the various Panerai watches.
Which model is this one?
Is it comfortable to wear?
Do you find that the crown guard digs into the back of your wrist? Especially when typing on a keyboard?
I think I'd like to find one that has the crown guard, brown sandwich dial, gold hands, with or without seconds hand, but no date...which model numbers would I'd be looking for with that criteria. Would like either stainless case or titanium case.
Thanks much


----------



## waikeekee

Watches123 said:


> Great looking watch! I'm trying to learn more about the various Panerai watches.
> Which model is this one?
> Is it comfortable to wear?
> Do you find that the crown guard digs into the back of your wrist? Especially when typing on a keyboard?
> I think I'd like to find one that has the crown guard, brown sandwich dial, gold hands, with or without seconds hand, but no date...which model numbers would I'd be looking for with that criteria. Would like either stainless case or titanium case.
> Thanks much


Hi there!

The watch in question is PAM00422. It is a 47MM Luminor Marina 1950 polished stainless steel case. I dare say this model is maybe was a flagship model in their 1950 case series. It is a manual winding P.3001 in-house movement with a 72-hours power reserve but on a full wind, this particular watch of my will work for almost 80 hours.

I find this watch to a comfortable fit. IMO - you need a strap for a snug-fit. If you wear this watch loose, it will be top-heavy due to the sapphire crystal which is heavier than the plexiglass models.

422 with sapphire crystal 










673 with plexiglass 










I do not know what is the size of your wrist. Normally, for most people, their first entry level Panerai is a 44MM. As you noticed the gold-hands, I can think of only 2 models with gold-hands. PAM00390 and PAM00911. Both are special edition which are rather difficult to find now. However, 390 does not has sandwich dial.

Why not you let me or us know what would you prefer? Meantime, you should read more and do more homework.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Panerai,Fiat 500,Piazza and Basilica

The cars


----------



## knightRider

380 for Sunday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

Wearing my 655 today.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That combination is absolutely smashing! Love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Honeymoon period 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

This morning's 10:10 shot of my  on beige canvas with leather keeper. I like to ensure that the buckle matches the case of the watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

BKCM said:


> Honeymoon period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the new carbo tech?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

knightRider said:


> Is that the new carbo tech?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hello

Yup it's the SIHH 2019 new carbotech 979

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## raja_3012

#pam00168


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14200793


Nice patina !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

4B for Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of green coming in there now!!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelT

raja_3012 said:


> #pam00168


Is it a blue dial or black looks like a blue?


----------



## waikeekee

A small dinner gathering plus durian aka the king of fruits. 2 X 422 + 1 X 616 + 1 X 687 + 1 X 127 Fiddy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14203121
> View attachment 14203123
> 
> 
> Bit of green coming in there now!!


Clive, this strap/watch combination is my favorite till now, with the buckle and all... Simply beautiful!


----------



## bigclive2011

waikeekee said:


> A small dinner gathering plus durian aka the king of fruits. 2 X 422 + 1 X 616 + 1 X 687 + 1 X 127 Fiddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190604/a55746fd111e43b5671fb90922f1741b.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great gathering!! Did Angelo Bonetti turn up??


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Great gathering!! Did Angelo Bonetti turn up??


Hahaha,,,, unfortunately he wasn't there. He is probably enjoying himself at some Riviera in southern France.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 673


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Isn’t that one half of the pre vendome set??

I really like the DLC one as well! Great watches!!

Congrats.


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## waikeekee

Still the  can't seem to get tired of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673. This one does not want to leave my wrist:


----------



## dredzz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Pam112 today. It's the one that started the Panerai obsession. It's one of the few in my collection that will most likely never get sold









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kenyo041

The one and only...so far.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

375









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenyo041

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14214595


This is such an amazing looking piece. I hope to acquire bronzo someday.

Today it's the 510 but with a Jack Foster natural shell cordovan strap. It has aged very nicely in the few months I've had it. Very flexible and comfortable too.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

I had to change back to my latest favorite. PAM 673:







I'm learning that my biggest watches are most comfortable. Wrist coverage by case size and strap width. And the large crown guard/lever mechanism does not dig into my wrist.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ThaWatcher

Only have one Pam. The 609!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My second favourite Panerai.


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 88 with daytime lume.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Third favourite.


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 609 on the worst strap I've ever worn. I bought it from a strap maker here in the straps for sale forum and it showed up dry and already cracking.

To say I'm unimpressed is an understatement. Moreover, I wasted a strap change on a Radiomir! We all know how much the strap change on theRadiomir is a PITA.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThaWatcher

nrcooled said:


> PAM 609 on the worst strap I've ever worn. I bought it from a strap maker here in the straps for sale forum and it showed up dry and already cracking.
> 
> To say I'm unimpressed is an understatement. Moreover, I wasted a strap change on a Radiomir! We all know how much the strap change on theRadiomir is a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


That's why i'm reluctant to change straps, besides i really like the OEM strap!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## nrcooled

ThaWatcher said:


> That's why i'm reluctant to change straps, besides i really like the OEM strap!
> View attachment 14225381


I also really like the stock strap but it is way too long for my 6.5" wrist. The 609 Radiomir is already a big watch at 45mm and I feel I can pull it off due to the wire lugs. The stock strap is simply too long and, on the last hole, still doesn't fit my wrist the way I want it to.

I'm also one of the guys that likes a snug fit on my straps.

i.e. I'm a choker. lol









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## T Vas

560...I am seeing a lot of 8 days being worn.


----------



## waikeekee

Some colour on my 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

PAM510


----------



## YoureTerrific

111 on a NATO


----------



## peterki




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchguy-007

Stunning!


----------



## BundyBear

^^^ I agree that it is stunning ;-)


----------



## kenyo041

stockae92 said:


>


Such a great pic of a great watch!

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Simple and very basic - 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bassplayrr

I absolutely love my PAM00372.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tom_ZG

YoureTerrific said:


> 111 on a NATO


This looks much better than I expected.
I have single pass Zulu for my 111 but this nato looks really good. Which one is it?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spencer70

Pam630


----------



## Spencer70

Another of the 630


----------



## Murdoc429

Pam682 over the weekend


----------



## YoureTerrific

Tom_ZG said:


> This looks much better than I expected.
> I have single pass Zulu for my 111 but this nato looks really good. Which one is it?


It's from Barton Bands. Like I do with all my NATOs, I cut off the other piece to make it a single pass.


----------



## knightRider

Some suby..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Reeser1

183 on this Tuesday. Cheers everybody.


----------



## ThaWatcher

What else?


----------



## ThaWatcher

What else?
View attachment 14243757

View attachment 14243769

View attachment 14243771

View attachment 14243775


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## knightRider

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14244703


Simple and beautiful, great pics..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Lot of weird disappearing posts over the last 2 days!! Spooky.


----------



## Tony A.H

372

the sexy dome plexi  b-)


----------



## bigclive2011

This is is my 88 on a Toshi saddle leather.

Not sure it's gonna work though as the thread seems to be stuck at page 727.


----------



## peterki

233 on a new vintage calf


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## pepepatryk

Hi friends. 

Any 795 on board?


----------



## stockae92

PAM 510


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

mounted on olive canvas by Anatolia Straps



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

waikeekee said:


> mounted on olive canvas by Anatolia Straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

219 Destro on a bracelet


----------



## rdigate

My 384 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rpjp3

390 on a Distefano Churchill Gator strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbo thing..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valiy_ilie

Pam 425


----------



## valiy_ilie

425


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Camarobill

PAM 092 Arktos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zcat1958




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Morning flight...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This PAM has hardly left my wrist for the past few weeks. Barely a year ago I would not have dreamed ever wearing a watch this size. Now it is my most comfortable!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14262361


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro

Pam 661 Carbotech


----------



## knightRider

380 with English fry up ..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

knightRider said:


> 380 with English fry up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That's what I call a full English breakfast!


----------



## knightRider

carlhaluss said:


> That's what I call a full English breakfast!


Sir, delicious it was too 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mystro

Panerai Pam 661 Carbotech is dominating my wrist. It does everything well. I am absolutely spoiled by the look and durability the Carbotech has.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Mystro said:


> Panerai Pam 661 Carbotech is dominating my wrist. It does everything well. I am absolutely spoiled by the look and durability the Carbotech has.


A great looking watch! Your enthusiasm for this piece really shines through on all your posts. And has really got me interested in the Carbotech models. Congrats again!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## nrcooled

I've got the GMT on again today









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

mounted on an American canvas strap by Micah Dirksen of Vintager. I have to say that the workmanship is excellent and refine. I feel that the green lume of the watch matches perfectly with the green of the strap.




























WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mystro




----------



## ThaWatcher

609


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gohmdoree

I can't take this guy off yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

Ready for a ride!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Karlisnet said:


> Ready for a ride!
> 
> View attachment 14273723


That handsome steed approves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## T Vas

560 on Alligator...........


----------



## waikeekee

on canvas, my favorite strap material










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThaWatcher

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14275921


I'm pretty sure it's the first of july today! other than that a lovely watch for sure.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice 372. Is this the new sapphire crystal version?

WKK


----------



## T3C

waikeekee said:


> Very nice 372. Is this the new sapphire crystal version?
> 
> WKK


Thanks. It's an R series. Plexi


----------



## bigclive2011

ThaWatcher said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the first of july today! other than that a lovely watch for sure.


Quite right and I only noticed after posting!!

Saving up for the perp calendar now.


----------



## bigclive2011

Caught up now.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14278597
> 
> 
> Caught up now.


Seeing your pics really makes me question my thoughts on getting the new Bronzo, with the ceramic bezel. However, I can't afford a pre-owned model, as they are now running at least 50% more than MSRP of the new one. I'm not normally a fan of blue dials, but this one really suits the watch so well.


----------



## carlhaluss

1967 = High School Grad year





PAM 787 Luminor 8 Day Titanium 44mm Brown Dial thumbsup Tried on at AD Today:


----------



## nrcooled

609 again today. That busted strap that I bought had really come alive after multiple applications of leather conditioner and buffing. It's super soft now and darkened up some.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Beginning of day 3 of 30 days one watch challenge. Welcoming new straps. 499 mounted on a distress black (1/3) received this morning.



















3 short straps for the wife. Happy wife happy life.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Mystro




----------



## Synequano

Yakiniku time


----------



## nrcooled

1392 today. She's been a "watch box queen" for too long









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

And a happy 4th July from Blighty to all my American Paneristi.


----------



## BIGMACC84

Happy 4th of July my American friends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyo041

510 on an olive RubberB on Neptune Beach.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Day 6 of 30 wearing  mounted on a reddish red calf strap.



















WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Earlier today,been wearing this combo since June 24th


----------



## Glock2710

55 on some Kevin Ammo for this wet Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## zcat1958

My24 in Atlantic City


----------



## zcat1958

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## bigclive2011

On the new Corrigia strap.


----------



## Synequano

Still the same combo,currently on a mission to wear this very combo until the end of July


----------



## pepepatryk

My first PAM... and i love it










Full italian style


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

oops!


----------



## peterki

Another new strap, perhaps I should slow down


----------



## waikeekee

@peterki

Congrats on yet another great catch. Please don’t slow down or even contemplate stopping. However, please consider getting more adequate and “correct” length straps. The strap you are wearing looks rather tight and short.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_A Man & his 111G b-)_


----------



## gohmdoree

waikeekee said:


> @peterki
> 
> Congrats on yet another great catch. Please don't slow down or even contemplate stopping. However, please consider getting more adequate and "correct" length straps. The strap you are wearing looks rather tight and short.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do you size yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Still wearing this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

gohmdoree said:


> How do you size yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, how I wear my strap is very different from the next guy. Always remember, everything is very subjective. I would say, the most important is "Comfort" and then aesthetic priorities.

Presently, I will order 150/90 or 150/95 MM straps from the various customs straps makers. I like to wear my Panerai with a visible tail and I would ensure the buckle is one-sided and the buckle should be visible when you check the time. Depending on how you look at it, the buckle on my strap is on the top or the left side.

I can wear a 130/80 MM strap but I simply do not feel good. Perhaps it is self-conscious. By the way, I have a 7" wrist so it is not too small or huge. I believe, as time passed, your taste and liking for the way you wear your watches will evolve.

Sharing my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

on day 9 of 30 days challenge (One Watch One Month)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Glock2710

Synequano said:


> Still the same combo,currently on a mission to wear this very combo until the end of July


That combo is awesome. I love the black case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Four Niner Nine










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Still this one from June 24th


----------



## carlhaluss

Finishing the day:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

kenyo041 said:


> 510 on an olive RubberB on Neptune Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Great combo.
looks better than OEM rubber . but also more $$$


----------



## ThaWatcher

Since this is the only Pam i have it's always gonna be the 609.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## busch12

Itching for a 372, or perhaps a 425. I plan on flipping my seamaster titanium and a junghans and picking one up soon enough. How I wish they hadn't discontinued the plexi crystal though :/

Also my gf is expecting an engagement ring soon, I don't think she'd be too happy if I showed up wearing a new 372 before she got one. Unfortunately it's one of the hardest watches ever to say "No dear, I've had this one forever."


----------



## timastyle

Got my 183 in today.


----------



## waikeekee

Monogamous watch challenge for the whole of July












WKK


----------



## bigclive2011

372, with Plexi.


----------



## gohmdoree

busch12 said:


> Itching for a 372, or perhaps a 425. I plan on flipping my seamaster titanium and a junghans and picking one up soon enough. How I wish they hadn't discontinued the plexi crystal though :/
> 
> Also my gf is expecting an engagement ring soon, I don't think she'd be too happy if I showed up wearing a new 372 before she got one. Unfortunately it's one of the hardest watches ever to say "No dear, I've had this one forever."


Lot of used plexi 372 out there

I wonder if you can just swap out to one as well

Congrats on engagement when happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gohmdoree

Still my main

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Vintage Mexican biker ring. Made from melted pesos which were so devalued after the Mexican Revolution. Great history. The PAM 673 has a great history too, but folks only ever ask about the ring o|


----------



## timastyle

183 checked in to Oahu today and will be the lone watch for the entire trip. 😎


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk

Family time & PAM


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gmads

Trying a Hirsch Performance strap:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

When the strap matches the backpack....


----------



## carlhaluss

Synequano said:


> When the strap matches the backpack....


Perfect! Now, what about the shoes?! :-d


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Synequano

carlhaluss said:


> Perfect! Now, what about the shoes?! :-d


Carl,actually I was wearing this pair of shoes when I took the photo










Though I wasn't really playing matchy matchy with my outfit...


----------



## waikeekee

and still going strong on day 16 of 30 days



















WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Syn

That black case and green rubber strap looks so good and “Different” you are luring me in!! But I’m on a ban so unless I can out 2-3 more watches.......

My problem is that the black case I really like is the Luminor pre vendome that comes as part of a 2 watch set.

Using your encyclopaedic knowledge of Pam models, will I be able to get that piece separately??


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

bigclive2011 said:


> Syn
> 
> That black case and green rubber strap looks so good and "Different" you are luring me in!! But I'm on a ban so unless I can out 2-3 more watches.......
> 
> My problem is that the black case I really like is the Luminor pre vendome that comes as part of a 2 watch set.
> 
> Using your encyclopaedic knowledge of Pam models, will I be able to get that piece separately??


Clive,

There's a possibility to get one,but if you're patient,you might score a good price for the whole set (which helps if you plan to sell down the line),I think pam number of the black one is 594? While the white one is 602? I'm bad when it comes to newer pams though....

Earlier this year I saw LNIB 785 asking slightly less than 10k usd,I think that's a really good price if you're looking for one....


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes if I could pick up a set that would be good, the white dial has a charm of its own as well.

The black is just lovely though with the old Lume.

In the U.K. they are certainly well above that price though.


----------



## gohmdoree

I was unaware and found this for anyone interested

https://www.paneraicentral.com/panerai-pam785-special-edition-box-set/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## T1meout

My one and only!


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## carlhaluss

Rather pic heavy, for this evening and Friday:













Happy Friday, wherever You may be!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

on #19 of 30 days










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14315511


Hey BigClive I love your pictures, But I feel like I'm seeing the same ones over and over how about some different shots of those awesome beauties


----------



## bigclive2011

Will have a go!

How about........


----------



## schumacher62

my son has mine for the week. hope i get it back!! haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

schumacher62 said:


> my son has mine for the week. hope i get it back!! haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a 1351?

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## zcat1958

The trusty Pam 24 in Atlantic City. After a long hot day at the beach on the 40th floor of the Ocean Casino.


----------



## zcat1958

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

waikeekee said:


> and still going strong on day 16 of 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


i love the White dial PAMs. :-! b-)
it's probably the only dial that whatever strap you throw on it . it looks awesome.
if i had this watch. i'd wear it on Lime green. yellow. red. blue. purple straps . and of course brown too .


----------



## ThaWatcher

Wanted to see what the 609 looks like on a black strap.





















Not too bad imo!


----------



## waikeekee

A illuminated 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> i love the White dial PAMs. :-! b-)
> it's probably the only dial that whatever strap you throw on it . it looks awesome.
> if i had this watch. i'd wear it on Lime green. yellow. red. blue. purple straps . and of course brown too .


Yeah, Tony. Any bright contrasting colour straps will look great on a white dial Pam and not forgetting black. Black & white and you can't go wrong. I really like my 499.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

PAM 587 my one and only.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

No crown guard?


----------



## panda-R

ruismesquita said:


> No crown guard?


Nah my crown ain't no princess .

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

One hand is enough.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

One month long with the same watch and strap from June 24th to July 24th...


----------



## timastyle

PAM 183 on OEM Rugby Brown strap. Love the thickness (or lack thereof) and how pliable the strap is.


----------



## stockae92

510


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlosimery

Love this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

183


----------



## DripCassanova

1392 love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## stockae92

Rain just enough to make my car looks extra dirty ...


----------



## Synequano

Lume shot of 375


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spencer70

PAM00774


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Spunwell

9-1-1


----------



## James Russle

great pix here, will be posting shortly, luckily found another OG base logo and jumped on it


----------



## waikeekee

#27/30 days same watch challenge.














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

New blue shoes for the 631!


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> #27/30 days same watch challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All the straps look great! Red is brilliant.


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> All the straps look great! Red is brilliant.


And it's dirt cheap. It only cost me USD30.00 including postage. It's chinese made. Quality is ok for the price, only time will tell. It's only about 30-40 days old.

WKK


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Panerai 111


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## punlaj

Base on rubber for this hot day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's still  for 29 consecutive days of July.










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011

When the sun shines, take a picture in the garden, quick!!


----------



## waikeekee

2nd post of the day. From the open and walked into the shade.



















I  Super Luminova

WKK


----------



## dredzz

Still loving my first ever PAM (610) after one year of ownership.


----------



## stockae92

With Italian sub ..


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## waikeekee

on day 31 or July










WKK


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


gorgeous!!


----------



## peterki




----------



## waikeekee

Aug 1 - changed to my old and humble  and wife took over 

I have been wearing the  for one whole month of July. One month one watch challenge.










WKK


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Humble  - old, yet a reliable watch. Can't go wrong with a distressed black strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

waikeekee said:


> Humble  - old, yet a reliable watch. Can't go wrong with a distressed black strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the submersible. Your watch band storage jar is very cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

peterki said:


>


Domes are the best.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

39 days with the same watch as it's so comfy


----------



## Dan J

Old faithful today...176


----------



## waikeekee

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Love the submersible. Your watch band storage jar is very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha,,, it is actually a cheap plastic jar for festive titbits/snacks. It's such a pity to just throw it away especially with the worlds plastic problems. Have to reuse and recycle. 

WKK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

A mini and impromptu lunch meet-up










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011

WKK, you def move in Paneristi circles!!

I’ve never seen that many Panerais in the wild in the last 10 years in the U.K.!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

waikeekee said:


> Haha,,, it is actually a cheap plastic jug for festive titbits/snacks. It's such a pity to just throw it away especially with the worlds plastic problems. Have to reuse and recycle.
> 
> WKK
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's great. Indeed, keep it green for all of us and future generations.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

waikeekee said:


> A mini and impromptu lunch meet-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


Excellent! I need to get involved with my fellow enthusiasts on this side of the pond. Time to reach out to the local boutique for guidance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Oh guys! I forgot to introduce the model numbers in case some do not already know. All are special edition.

Left to right are:

PAM00217 (Destro or a lefty)
PAM00375 (Composite)
PAM00665 (Ferretti edition of the 372)
PAM00673 (Homage to 6152)
PAM00508 (Ceramic Submersible)
PAM00382 (The Bronzo)










To be fair and worth a mention, during lunch, there were also an Omega Speedmaster, a Rolex 16570 Explorer II Polar, Panerai 687 and my humble 24. Should have also taken the photo with the PAM00687 but the food tray was too small to accommodate unless I risked scratching the watches.

This Omega Speedmaster 










WKK


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

waikeekee said:


> Oh guys! I forgot to introduce the model numbers in case some so not already know. All are special edition.
> 
> Left to right are:
> 
> PAM00217 (Destro or a lefty)
> PAM00375 (Composite)
> PAM00665 (Ferretti edition of the 372)
> PAM00673 (Homage to 6152)
> PAM00508 (Ceramic Submersible)
> PAM00382 (The Bronzo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair and worth a mention, during lunch, there were also an Omega Speedmaster, a Rolex 16570 Explorer II Polar, Panerai 687 and my humble 24. Should have also taken the photo with the PAM00687 but the food tray was too small to accommodate unless I risked scratching the watches.
> 
> This Omega Speedmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


That Speedy is amazing! Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

There are many paneristi in Waikeekee’s country,not only paneristi but the fans of luxury watches in general

Man that’s an expensive tray lol...and they’re all 47mm


----------



## waikeekee

Went out today. Wearing my humble 24 and brought along my 499 on a watch winder. Visited a temple to pay tribute too.




























WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## Spencer70

Simple Pam00774 on a new Nato


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Zero-Zero-Zero


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Panerai 111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Humble 










Doing red for these few days



















WKK


----------



## Spencer70

PAN00774 base is best.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watches.ist

PAM 574


----------



## peterki




----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spencer70

774


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Spencer70 said:


> 774


Is it original nato? I mean new panerai nato? How much? Your opinion?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peterki

batman1345 said:


> Is it original nato? I mean new panerai nato? How much? Your opinion?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


I am pretty certain that Panerai does not produce nato straps.


----------



## Synequano

Panerai just produce nato strap,but I think only in 24mm at the moment


----------



## peterki

Synequano said:


> Panerai just produce nato strap,but I think only in 24mm at the moment


Really? Had no idea about it. Can you post a link or poc or more info? Thx!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

peterki said:


> Really? Had no idea about it. Can you post a link or poc or more info? Thx!




https://www.panerai.com/en/home/nato-collection.html

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

- daily beater










WKK


----------



## Mirabello1

Vintage baseball strap made out of my dad's glove


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## batman1345

peterki said:


> I am pretty certain that Panerai does not produce nato straps.


You are wrong my friend... ok thank you

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peterki

batman1345 said:


> You are wrong my friend... ok thank you
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


I was definitely wrong, my mistake. Thanks waikeekee for the link!


----------



## adamz28

peterki said:


>


This is great!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

Over here today, is a public holiday. So there is time to do some buffing,,,,

Change to a Radiomir for today and tomorrow





































WKK


----------



## freshprince357

PAM 631 for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## peterki




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## waikeekee

My humble  as a beater










WKK


----------



## peterki

waikeekee said:


> My humble  as a beater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


I like the canvas strap!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just finished reading the "Is Panerai dead??" thread. Switched back to the OEM strap. My Pam is very much alive.


----------



## yozgatian

View attachment IMG_5336_polarr.JPG
View attachment IMG_5336_polarr.JPG


----------



## BKCM

I'm back again !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70

On OEM Nato


----------



## nsx_23

New green strap is awesome


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

nsx_23 said:


> New green strap is awesome


That olive green strap completes the military look. Excellent.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

BKCM said:


> I'm back again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That green dial and black case look amazing. That green dial is smoking hot. I want one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peterki

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Wow! That green dial and black case look amazing. That green dial is smoking hot. I want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


OMG that 997 is simply breathtaking! I want one too! Absolutely fantastic piece, congrats.


----------



## BKCM

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Wow! That green dial and black case look amazing. That green dial is smoking hot. I want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks  it is fabulous indeed ! Go get one it's a BE Edition .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

peterki said:


> OMG that 997 is simply breathtaking! I want one too! Absolutely fantastic piece, congrats.


Thanks man ! The shade of green varies from different angle ! It's breathtaking . Go get one now !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## waikeekee

A few good risti from 103E01N. Clockwise from the top are; 590, 564, 603(1 part of 785), 673 and 605










WKK


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Today I have on my Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver But in fairness to this being the panerai section, yesterday I had on my Panerai 111 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

On a B737-800. Going to Kuala Lumpur



















WKK


----------



## nsx_23

Izzy_Does_It said:


> That olive green strap completes the military look. Excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Indeed; the stock black strap is a bit boring.


----------



## dredzz

waikeekee said:


> On a B737-800. Going to Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


waikeekee, are you planning to visit the new Panerai boutique in Kuala Lumpur ?


----------



## waikeekee

dredzz said:


> waikeekee, are you planning to visit the new Panerai boutique in Kuala Lumpur ?


Have you been there? It's not that new. If I remember it correctly, the KL Boutique open about 6-7 months ago. I was also here last month and have visited them. It's in Pavilion by the way and this time, my hotel is just about 500 feet away from this mall.

WKK


----------



## dredzz

waikeekee said:


> Have you been there? It's not that new. If I remember it correctly, the KL Boutique open about 6-7 months ago. I was also here last month and have visited them. It's in Pavilion by the way and this time, my hotel is just about 500 feet away from this mall.
> 
> WKK


I've not been there. I didn't know it opened 6 or 7 months ago because today I saw a video posted on the official Panerai's Facebook page saying: "The Panerai Laboratorio di Idee is finally in Kuala Lumpur.

Celebrating the opening of the first boutique in the capital of Malaysia, located in the heart of Pavilion Kuala Lumpur mall.

Join us at 168, Bukit Bintang Street, Kuala Lumpur to view the Radiomir Edizione Verde Militare collection and the latest range of Panerai watches."

"Celebrating the opening" is a bit confusing.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Different day, same Pam!


----------



## Reeser1

Friday!


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

673



















WKK


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherna79

Just to change the style a bit, im wearing my 752 on a bracelet...
Panerai / PAM752 - 44mm Titanium case and bracelet with chocolate dial and gold accent hands...😍 seconds subdial and date, and the beautiful clear caseback is the cherry on top 🍒
This is definitely one of my favorite Panerai


----------



## Synequano

That looks like a 352? I might miss their new releases since I don’t really follow the current line ups


----------



## waikeekee

I went to our one and only Panerai Boutique to collect my 422. Sent it in for a routine servicing as the warranty expire on July 30. I really missed my 422.

While I was waiting for them to do the necessary paperwork and what not, I had the chance to view and "test drive" PAM00968 the "Brownzo"




























I would be lying if I say it is not a nice watch. Frankly, I think it's very nice but they want a bundle purchase as I am not a VIP. I was wearing my, regular stuff, 673 and changed to an even more humble 422.



















WKK


----------



## waikeekee

2nd day on my 422

















WKK


----------



## peterki




----------



## Spencer70

Love the dial on this one. Goes with every strap.


----------



## deepsea03

Back on brand with 233 Dot


----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One this Tuesday


----------



## peterki

So which one to choose?


----------



## deepsea03

Spunwell said:


> View attachment 14407359
> 
> 
> Nine1One this Tuesday


Superb watch and superb combo


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## waikeekee

deepsea03 said:


>


Looks like Micah's straps, are those straps from Vintager?

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

422 on a hot and sunny day. Even the grass has become khaki colour like my canvas strap.









WKK


----------



## gohmdoree

peterki said:


> So which one to choose?


Nice roll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

waikeekee said:


> Looks like Micah's straps, are those straps from Vintager?
> 
> WKK


WKK, thanks and a couple are Micah's while the rest are from other strap-makers across the globe. #strapmakeragnostic


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

photo deleted




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Just picked this up today. My second Panerai for the collection. Beautiful lume.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Back from the med cruise, having dunked in plenty of the Briny stuff.


----------



## zcat1958

My 24 on vacation in Key West.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Does this count? Wife wearing 499 and me on a 16570 Polar?










WKK


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 88 today. Traveling to the West coast from the East coast of the US today for work so she is going to help me keep track of the time change.

This has worked it's way into "my favorites" category.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Go Barca, Go!!!!!


----------



## peterki

back on a nato


----------



## calv1n

New to me 424, to join my 177 - love them!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theothegrey

Help/opinions needed on a Panerai purchase.

Torn! I recently bought a 2009 PAM00329 1950 GMT 3 day on bracelet B&P. Like the look, like the bracelet. Can’t find any info on the model and not listed on Panerai website.

Could switch to a 2014 PAM00587 Leather strap B&P for 1k more.

Love the look of both. Second Panerai upgraded from a 0050.

Would love to hear any thoughts. Both are mint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

329 is discontinued,it’s a 320 with bracelet

Personally I prefer 587 over 329


----------



## waikeekee

560Q










WKK


----------



## JustAbe

Florentine iconology, have a great day everyone


----------



## calv1n

buddhabar said:


>


Interesting model - anyone know the ref?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Dan J

Just changed over to an OEM green canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar

calv1n said:


> Interesting model - anyone know the ref?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate...

It is rebuild "Small Egiziano" old ref. By Panerai.

Can you see this website.
http://www.vintagepanerai.com/2012/11/30/ref-6154-small-egiziano-on-auction-at-christies/


----------



## calv1n

buddhabar said:


> Hi mate...
> 
> It is rebuild "Small Egiziano" old ref. By Panerai.
> 
> Can you see this website.
> http://www.vintagepanerai.com/2012/11/30/ref-6154-small-egiziano-on-auction-at-christies/


Amazing, thanks Buddhabar, reminds me of the Sistine chapel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

JustAbe said:


> Florentine iconology, have a great day everyone
> 
> View attachment 14424677
> 
> 
> View attachment 14424679


Those are beautiful engravings. I saw one at a Watch Basel and it was a crowd pleaser. Enjoy and wear in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Those are beautiful engravings. I saw one at a Watch Basel and it was a crowd pleaser. Enjoy and wear in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks @Izzy_Does_It  Got it on a visit to Florence from the boutique a few years ago, one of 99 made. It is really beautiful though it's not getting its fair share of wrist time. Today I took it out for a spin.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

JustAbe said:


> Thanks @Izzy_Does_It  Got it on a visit to Florence from the boutique a few years ago, one of 99 made. It is really beautiful though it's not getting its fair share of wrist time. Today I took it out for a spin.
> 
> View attachment 14425771


The question now.....does the PAM compliment the Porsche or is it the other way around? Incidentally, love the striking yellow automotive gauges. Matches my Breitling today!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## JustAbe

Izzy_Does_It said:


> The question now.....does the PAM compliment the Porsche or is it the other way around? Incidentally, love the striking yellow automotive gauges. Matches my Breitling today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great Breitling :-! Would really go nicely with the Yellow Porker!! :-d


----------



## peterki




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Q560










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

My new pam 619

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The 425 getting some love today.


----------



## calv1n

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nice combo - what's the strap please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calv1n

177 BLNR 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Never long off my wrist!!


----------



## deepsea03

PAM233


----------



## YoureTerrific

peterki said:


>


Really like this combo


----------



## peterki

YoureTerrific said:


> Really like this combo


Thanks! It is a great choice for hot days


----------



## Dan J

176









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Synequano




----------



## pepepatryk

Its me again  sorry guys but I'm still in honeymoon phase


----------



## Spencer70

PAM774 - Everything I need and nothing I don’t.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## nrcooled

A pop of blue for Labor Day in the US.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

My PAM210


----------



## Synequano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## peterki




----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## knightRider

Some sub on a sunny Thursday in London









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

233 on Diaboliq vintage cracked leather


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## Tongdaeng

...


----------



## Reeser1

183. HAGWE.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

Q560










WKK


----------



## horrij1




----------



## James Russle

nice titanium 176 Horrij!


----------



## nobbylon

I am now!


----------



## peterki




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Mirabello1

Splash of blue


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## waikeekee

In good company,,,,










WKK


----------



## gunnersfan16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yet

Finally broke down and got one...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Dan J

176...it just doesn't photograph well. Maybe it needs a different strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giraku

PAM 1058


----------



## DeCrow

Giraku said:


> PAM 1058
> View attachment 14469383


I love that one !

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchimus

615 - looking closely ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

This PAM 655 Radiomir 1940 is my one and only Panerai left standing but makes me smile whenever I strap it on my flat 6.75" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

176









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## yozgatian

View attachment f2.jpg


----------



## Spunwell

9oneone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gatier




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## timastyle

This beauty just arrived and I'm thrilled to have it!


----------



## tdg2064

PAM 1312... this is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## schumacher62

PAM 0351

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersfan16

on grey suede for a gray day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tongdaeng

PAM210


----------



## nobbylon




----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## letmein

My first Panerai


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

calv1n said:


> Nice combo - what's the strap please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply. It is a L'Invitta Legione's Ernesto Forza. Very nice and comfy!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulfromaris

PAM210 🤙🏻


----------



## timastyle

Hard pressed to take my 212 off. Getting more wrist time than my GMT Master


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulfromaris

PAM00005


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## paulfromaris

Minimalistic &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Dan J

243 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

No competition, only have one!


----------



## deepsea03

233 Dot GMT from Atlanta to Heathrow


----------



## BHL

My PAM00724 with rubber straps.


----------



## lo_scrivano

631 on blue rubber. Perfect Fall weather strap for San Francisco


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 - still an old friend after a couple months apart!







Have a great week everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

Good to see you and your Panerai back Carl!!


----------



## bigclive2011

The 671 on one of my oldest straps, a Toshi antique leather that simply gets better as the years go by.

The mark of a truly great strap I feel.


----------



## paulfromaris

My "almost old " PAM22 from 2001 &#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## paulfromaris

My "almost old " PAM22 from 2001 &#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Good to see you and your Panerai back Carl!!


Thanks, Clive. This is the one I am going to keep. It has been a companion on a couple of trips I made, and often wear it for weeks at a time. I am going to sell my PAM 721, even though I have been advised to hang on to it. It is an amazing watch, but amazing watches should not be kept in a drawer!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Spunwell

Nine 1 One


----------



## mpatton4re

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## calv1n

peterki said:


>


Great strap - what is it please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

calv1n said:


> Great strap - what is it please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a vintage cracked calf from ABP Concept (Atelier du Bracelet Parisien)
https://www.abpconcept.paris/produc...-band-leather-strap-bracelet-montre-cuir-calf


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM 112 because it's almost Friday )


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM 112 because it’s almost Friday &#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gunnersfan16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

24










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## nrcooled

Decisions, decisions. Not sure which to wear today.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23

1033


----------



## nrcooled

Decision made.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

PAM1305 Submersible 47mm

At the beach!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

510 with sandwich dial


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

rambo4hire said:


> PAM1305 Submersible 47mm
> 
> At the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever owned a 24 or 243? If so, how does this one wear in comparison?

Just wondering if I could pull off 47mm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhassan

Got this baby only a few days back and taking it to the office for the first time


----------



## bigclive2011

Auto wind 44mil Panerai wear big, because of the height of the case and the rotor.

I own a 671 Which is auto and 47mil, and it is a big heavy watch, but slimmer than my 44mil 88, because of the new 9010 movement, So doesn’t wear much bigger IMO.

What is your wrist size? If you have small wrists they may be too big for you, best try one on in the metal and see.


----------



## bigclive2011

Today I am wearing the 671 I mentioned, well most days in fact.


----------



## Dan J

bigclive2011 said:


> What is your wrist size? If you have small wrists they may be too big for you, best try one on in the metal and see.


Not too sure of my wrist size - but will try and find one in Sydney to try on.

Wrist size and pic for thread continuity though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

Dan J said:


> Have you ever owned a 24 or 243? If so, how does this one wear in comparison?
> 
> Just wondering if I could pull off 47mm...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I did own a PAM 24. I like this one better. I was apprehensive about 47mm. However, the titanium case makes it lighter than my 42mm steel divers. Great watch and it disappears on the wrist due to the weight and highly legible.

Good Luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Reliable PAM 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

PAM 631


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Changed to 562 for the next few days










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## WatchFan SA




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

PAM 655 past couple of days.


----------



## bigclive2011

And why wouldn’t you!!

Classy looking white dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

1st October down under...where did the year go?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodson

Dan J said:


> 1st October down under...where did the year go?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the Bronze case? It's very nice!


----------



## bigclive2011

No that is a steel case, probably the lighting gives it a bronze hue.

Panerai don’t make a 1000m WR Bronze Luminor.


----------



## paulfromaris

Rainy day so I better wear the PAM512 &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## stockae92

510


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Premium Bananas
0351

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

stockae92 said:


> 510


Lovely strap!


----------



## vchau76

Just picked this up a few days ago PAM00338. I was searching for a while for a complete set and then gave up, purchased a different watch and then of course this came on the market. I could not pass up the deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulfromaris

Rainy day again but with the PAM00005 on another distressed leather !


----------



## Synequano

Still this one as I'm still away


----------



## tomcattt

PMA795


----------



## tomcattt

PMA795
View attachment 14519443


----------



## deepsea03

An American in the UK wearing an Italian watch made in Switzerland on a strap from Finland


----------



## peterki

deepsea03 said:


> An American in the UK wearing an Italian watch made in Switzerland on a strap from Finland


What is this strap please? It looks fabulous!


----------



## deepsea03

peterki said:


> What is this strap please? It looks fabulous!


Thank you - This is from Sampo Piipponen 
I found him on Instagram: @sampopiipponen


----------



## dredzz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dragonspridenyc

88


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

PAM 338










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## waikeekee

673 mounted on a (Strapgeek) natural horween.










WKK


----------



## peterki




----------



## deepsea03

peterki said:


>


Most excellent


----------



## thewatchfinder

Cuff busting


----------



## waikeekee

673










WKK


----------



## paulfromaris

Sunday breakfast coffee made with Bialetti & PAM00005! Ciao


----------



## paulfromaris

I have to change the time on the gas stove ... )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

233 on Yusk French Ammo


----------



## technom3

New here and I know this isn't an outright loved watch... But I don't care

1005









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## V...




----------



## waikeekee

422










WKK


----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Nicocamp353

The Pam 421 is definitely an acquired taste for me. But I like the rose gold accents. Really pops when I'm wearing brown









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Dragonspridenyc said:


> 88


This one of my all time favorites


----------



## nobbylon

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous and the reason I'm after one are those hands. If my 111 had those I'd be done. The quest continues.....


----------



## timastyle

212 on Corrigia Inca


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhwarthog

PAM464 LE of 100! Las Vegas boutique edition 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

Classic


----------



## lo_scrivano

juventus said:


> Classic
> View attachment 14542109


Nice watch! Not loving the username though...


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

A few from last week's P-Day 2019 Amsterdam... ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Bananas,,,,,,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon

PAM 111 on my new Toshi strap from Richard.


----------



## paulfromaris

The panerai on the left &#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;&#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;&#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## jhwarthog

Wearing my 464 today!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

PAM 631


----------



## knightRider

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Suppose I should hurry up and buy another one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

233


----------



## peterki




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon

deepsea03 said:


> 233


superb pictures!


----------



## Synequano

Something you don't see everyday


----------



## schumacher62

0351

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

nobbylon said:


> superb pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

for more than 8-9 days and counting










WKK


----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Reeser1

183 for Thursday. Cheers guys!


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

Back on Martu's leather again...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Still this one...


----------



## lo_scrivano

My one and only


----------



## ThaWatcher

The 609!


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011

687 on a newly acquired ammo strap.


----------



## Synequano




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## panucorodolfo

My 8 Days









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99




----------



## juventus

This one


----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011

rambo99 said:


> View attachment 14562627


That looks amazing!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

114

Yesterday










Today










What do you guys think of this painting??? 










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011

Love it!!

But the boss would never let me have it on the wall at home


----------



## deepsea03

Have a great week!

233 on ZSir Ammo


----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## Notorious972

1305 on Gunny today at my desk.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daument

233's seem to be popular

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## freshprince357

Panerai 690

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

raja_3012 said:


>


Which reference # is this!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

rambo99 said:


> View attachment 14562627


Damn that is a watch Rambo would rock! Looks stunning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

Chilling after a long day ....yes, I wore it with a suit, nope...nobody noticed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randomshenans

OH man, why did I find this thread?!


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM190 today and the next 7 days...


----------



## daument

Again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

232










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## juventus




----------



## watchdaddy1

Hello WUS Paneristi's


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Toscana shoes










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

#pam168 on alligator strap from Combat Straps


----------



## nrcooled

This is the first time I've paired the Submersible on bracelet. I was inspired by the photo above.

Looks pretty good IMO









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hello WUS Paneristi's


Welcome back WD1.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome back WD1.


Thanks Brudda

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Panerai 112e









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

I just love how the lume does, short time in the sun and not even dark inside.


----------



## Watagump

Oops, DP.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## nobbylon

111 on isofrane rubber


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## waikeekee

Q562










WKK


----------



## paulfromaris

It's time for Hallo- PAM210!


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My humble 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

Going with a tan colored strap right now, I have a brown croc style rally strap coming that I think will be my reg.


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Karlisnet

Synequano said:


> View attachment 14599389


Cool!


----------



## Karlisnet

A charming beast!


----------



## tdg2064

Pam 1312 in barbados









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Synequano said:


> View attachment 14599389


Jealous!!

I've always wanted to go there!!

One day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on Jet Black Rubber B this evening.





​


----------



## waikeekee

The ordinary 24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhauke

Just acquired this morning, was so distracted with its looks I forgot to set the date 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

Great watch... love that band.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

Beautiful watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

Beautiful watch! What model is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

base logo southern facing down 5th


----------



## jhauke

mpatton4re said:


> Beautiful watch! What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM 0088

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

James Russle said:


> View attachment 14604297
> 
> 
> View attachment 14604303
> 
> 
> base logo southern facing down 5th


Great pics! Great City!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My beater,,,










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blowfish89

randomshenans said:


> OH man, why did I find this thread?!


+1 lol..


----------



## nrcooled

24 for the day today.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## YoureTerrific

111 sandwich


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Watagump

Going gambling later and wearing my new strap, 388 combo.


----------



## Watagump

Going gambling later and wearing my new strap, 388 combo.

View attachment 14614625


----------



## Watagump

Dammit, sorry for the double post.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

24










WKK


----------



## geekycabdriver

Happy Monday!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## YoureTerrific

PAM512 on mesh!


----------



## JonS1967

My one and only. Haven't worn it in a while but it never fails to put a smile on my face.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

YoureTerrific said:


> 111 sandwich


I love the sandwich dial! Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on Jet Black Rubber B today





​


----------



## deepsea03

233 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM00005 this week )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Met up with a friend who has a 249 which is on my wish list.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14625237


What do you use to take photos? As in equipment not camera. Is that a light box?


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## jhauke

Just acquired a PAM89, love it but I think I prefer the polished look of my PAM88 a little more.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

PMM655 today


----------



## juventus




----------



## paulfromaris

PAM183


----------



## Notorious972

New rubber xl. Last one from a Paris boutique. I love it on my 1305.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

232










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## James Russle

base out for a drive


----------



## jhauke

The more I wear it, the more I love it!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

The buckle on this one came with a brushed finish. So I decided to change that, some 3000 grit sandpaper and metal polish and viola. I don't have a rotary tool, so it was all done by hand, its time consuming.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Panerai submersible 24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

base on mello yello perlon for today


----------



## daument

jhauke said:


> The more I wear it, the more I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Had one on gray nubuck croc. Miss it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcapz

My brand new and first Panerai ever. Beautiful PAM422 that I received this week.


----------



## bjlev

305

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Jcapz said:


> My brand new and first Panerai ever. Beautiful PAM422 that I received this week.


Congrats!

This was the last of my six, for now. I thought I would end with the 372 but this guy wins it for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcapz

gohmdoree said:


> Congrats!
> 
> This was the last of my six, for now. I thought I would end with the 372 but this guy wins it for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on Red Rubber B tonight





​


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpk1996

Always loved GMTs!


----------



## James Russle

William LaRoque said:


> 312 on Red Rubber B tonight
> View attachment 14648849​


did you get that rubber strap from ebay? thanks.


----------



## PAM915

PAM 915


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## William LaRoque

James Russle said:


> did you get that rubber strap from ebay? thanks.


Yes I did. Why?


----------



## James Russle

I just ordered one myself, how do you like them? They look pretty comfortable.


----------



## waikeekee

24










WKK


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## deepsea03

233 on Cordes leather


----------



## dredzz

View attachment rad9.jpg


----------



## paulfromaris

Green Horween/ PAM00005


----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## James Russle

hazy 000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

An impromptu and casual dinner gathering










WKK


----------



## Watagump

waikeekee said:


> An impromptu and casual dinner gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


How could you let 2 people in that don't have a Panerai? Off with their heads. ;-)


----------



## Synequano

I miss tobacco dial and gold hands combo


----------



## waikeekee

Watagump said:


> How could you let 2 people in that don't have a Panerai? Off with their heads. ;-)


Hahaha,,,, I have had what you said, said to me many times too. FYI, all of us have several Panerai, the guy wearing that B&R was wearing his 690 but I don't know why he changed it.

And finally, I know exactly what you meant. Cheers,,,

WKK


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## William LaRoque

312 on black Rubber Bb on this rainy day.





​


----------



## Manstrom

My „new" 312, got it today, love it.
My first Panerai.


----------



## waikeekee

Manstrom said:


> My „new" 312, got it today, love it.
> My first Panerai.


Congrats! Welcome. Time to shop for straps now,,,,,,,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

waikeekee said:


> Congrats! Welcome. Time to shop for straps now,,,,,,,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you say straps? This one is coming.


----------



## Manstrom

waikeekee said:


> Congrats! Welcome. Time to shop for straps now,,,,,,,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!
Gave my wife already a list for Christmas


----------



## Manstrom

Very happy with this beauty. 
Have a nice Saturday gents.


----------



## Manstrom

Can't stop looking, taking photos.....


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

I cheated on my Pam yesterday by wearing my Breitling, so I am making up for it today. Also changed out from the black strap.


----------



## Synequano

Been a while since I wear this beauty


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMACC84

daument said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just traded my 270 away. Seeing 233s make me miss her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMACC84

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 14662303


What a timepiece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 655 today


----------



## raja_3012

5959HH said:


> PAM 655 today


Looking sharp Rip.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## lo_scrivano

schumacher62 said:


>


Love it! What ref is that? 1392?

I am really developing a liking for the blue hand which is not that popular. The watch I'm really getting into these days is the 1320! Would love to own a PAM as my first GMT.

Meanwhile I'm back from a 10-day trip with a single watch (SMP) and there is a certain joy to opening your watch box and picking out a piece after a short break.

PAM 631










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## schumacher62

lo_scrivano said:


> Love it! What ref is that? 1392?
> 
> I am really developing a liking for the blue hand which is not that popular. The watch I'm really getting into these days is the 1320! Would love to own a PAM as my first GMT.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm back from a 10-day trip with a single watch (SMP) and there is a certain joy to opening your watch box and picking out a piece after a short break.
> 
> PAM 631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


ten days on a single watch! that would make my travel life much easier haha!

it's a 1351. my son and i bought two together when he graduated college, from tourneau in SF. he got a 351, nearly identical but for the movement and thickness of the case. still, no one is wearing this "thinner" watch under a dress shirt. thankfully dress shirts don't apply to me!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Notorious972

Sometimes I need a 44mm to wear with long sleeves. The 47s won't fit !
I love my PAM88 on that Swordstrap grey canvas. 
BTW for the shoes addicts, it's a brand new pair of Church's McPherson.  
I know...the strap color doesn't match shoes and belt color. 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Been a while since the last time I wear this beast


----------



## dredzz

View attachment radhand.jpg


----------



## lo_scrivano

schumacher62 said:


> ten days on a single watch! that would make my travel life much easier haha!
> 
> it's a 1351. my son and i bought two together when he graduated college, from tourneau in SF. he got a 351, nearly identical but for the movement and thickness of the case. still, no one is wearing this "thinner" watch under a dress shirt. thankfully dress shirts don't apply to me!


Titanio. Nice. Must be super light. I live close to that Tourneau btw 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Forgot to fix the date,but wore this beauty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dandigangi

My favorite classic - PAM312. First one I ever wanted 10 some years ago.


----------



## dandigangi

View attachment 14678255


My favorite classic - PAM312. First one I ever wanted 10 some years ago.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on custom Italian Canvas Camo tonight





​


----------



## rtdavid1613

Currently have this one!
I think it's a pretty unique Panny and one of my favorite Radiomir models!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dandigangi

Wearing my 88 one last time before she's sold.


----------



## Watagump

First day on the new strap.


----------



## waikeekee

Love the tobacco dial of the 562










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Synequano

Been a while since I wear this watch


----------



## nrcooled

My original love and my first Pam. 112 all day today









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom

312 / Vienna / Underground


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bjlev

526 Regatta Flyback!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

Hi all,

Seriously considering gifting myself a PAM 510 for Christmas, any comments / suggestions?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano




----------



## kre8ivair

Pam 690









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Synequano said:


> View attachment 14694681


Love that strap!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom

I've been wearing my Pam for the last 14 days, since I've bought it, without interruption.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Decision time...


----------



## Watagump




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

372
perfect watch on a lazy Sunday ..



Cheers


----------



## peterki

BigEd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seriously considering gifting myself a PAM 510 for Christmas, any comments / suggestions?


Do not forget to get a sandwich dial one, since not all of 510 have it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## horrij1

Putting out the last of the holiday decorations.


----------



## bcosta

682









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

GMT today









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422










WKK


----------



## BigEd

peterki said:


> Do not forget to get a sandwich dial one, since not all of 510 have it.


It is the sandwich dial version, provisionally purchased, just waiting for the international funds to be transferred before they will ship the watch, was hoping to get it for Christmas, but not likely now. Will post a wristshot when it arrives.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BIGMACC84

Hints of blue...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## Mirabello1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14710211


I like the strap choice, I was just thinking we got to throw some color into the mix on our Panerai straps


----------



## edchys




----------



## bigclive2011

Mirabello1 said:


> I like the strap choice, I was just thinking we got to throw some color into the mix on our Panerai straps


Thanks, Dr Phil made this one up for me specially with the sewn in buckle.

My wife hates it 

Think I might wear it all over Xmas!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 Radiomir 8 Days 45mm Aged Steel - new release

























Great start for the weekend, and I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## edchys




----------



## waikeekee

@carlhaluss

Congratulations!


WKK


----------



## waikeekee

422 on a mustard strap by Escobar










WKK


----------



## YoureTerrific

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 992 Radiomir 8 Days 45mm Aged Steel - new release
> 
> View attachment 14717471
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717473
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717475
> 
> 
> Great start for the weekend, and I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Been very curious about this one. Looks great from photos. Would love to see video.


----------



## carlhaluss

YoureTerrific said:


> Been very curious about this one. Looks great from photos. Would love to see video.


Thanks. Video is something I haven't tried yet. I might have a go at it later today, though.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## YoureTerrific

PAM111


----------



## bcosta

PAM 682









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

zero on aqua perlon


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## danimal107

James Russle said:


> View attachment 14721987
> 
> 
> zero on aqua perlon


Never seen a woven strap like that... Really like it.


----------



## Badbebe

pam48 on wife's wrist 
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nrcooled

PAM 24 today.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

nrcooled said:


> PAM 24 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Ahh, the model I wish they never discontinued


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14724303


Is that a pillow I see in the top right corner of the photo? 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## bigclive2011

lo_scrivano said:


> Is that a pillow I see in the top right corner of the photo?
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Nope kitchen floor!!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Happy Xmas!!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

631 on GSD strap...didn't fall in love with the Barton blue.










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## timastyle

212 on Corrigia. Dark black title in the name is a little misleading but looks nice and pliable.


----------



## edchys




----------



## peterki




----------



## Tony A.H

love the Logo of this Wine company.



still Panerai related ;-).



Merry Christmas.Happy Holidays, and Happy New year everyone.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## pepepatryk

With my brother


----------



## bigclive2011

Merry Xmas and a happy 2020 to all my fellow Paneristi.


----------



## carlhaluss

Decided to wear the 673 this evening. Definitely something special about this piece. Every time I take it out of the drawer - and that is not often - I gain a new appreciation. It is one that I was going to sell, and now I am beginning to have second thoughts. The day I got this, there was also a PAM 372 available, but it had the sapphire crystal. And the dial on the 673 has a different vibe somehow, apart from the pencil style, thinner hands, I can't quite describe it. Always seems to give off a golden hue, but maybe that is because of the plexi crystal?


----------



## bigclive2011

You gotta keep a Luminor Carl to partner your rad!!

And the militare with a plexi is a fine one to keep.


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Decided to wear the 673 this evening. Definitely something special about this piece. *Every time I take it out of the drawer - and that is not often* - I gain a new appreciation. It is one that I was going to sell, and now I am beginning to have second thoughts. The day I got this, there was also a PAM 372 available, but it had the sapphire crystal. And the dial on the 673 has a different vibe somehow, apart from the pencil style, thinner hands, I can't quite describe it. Always seems to give off a golden hue, but maybe that is because of the plexi crystal?
> 
> View attachment 14731795


*
no wonder why it looks brand new* . 
a great looking watch to say the least. it is twin brother of 372 and has got the purest Panerai's DNA. having said that. if it's not getting some wrist time?, then selling it wouldn't be a bad idea. there's a lot to do with money in hand than in the drawer.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> *
> no wonder why it looks brand new* .
> a great looking watch to say the least. it is twin brother of 372 and has got the purest Panerai's DNA. having said that. if it's not getting some wrist time?, then selling it wouldn't be a bad idea. there's a lot to do with money in hand than in the drawer.


Not a scratch on it, except a few hairline scratches on the buckle.

That is my thinking exactly. I am really trying to trim down my collection. Every so often, I see a 721 and 673 on someone else's WRUW photos, and think that I should keep them. But when they go on my wrist, they don't stay for long.

I would like to have a Luminor as well. Apparently, later in 2020, there will be two new titanium models, to replace the 562 and 564 which are no longer in production. They will have the sandwich dial and also the same beige looking markers and lume as the 992 and others. Also 44mm models. I really missed my 562 after selling it. Especially the look of the brushed titanium. I think that 2020 will be a great year, with plenty of variation to suit most tastes.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tdg2064

Pam 213 









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk

My favorite watch EVER


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## LB Carl

Went to dinner tonight at a local steak house that recently opened. The guy who seated us introduced himself as the owner and I noticed he kept looking at me a little funny but I just ignored it. Right after we ordered, the owner came up to our table, stood in front of me, held up his wrist and said "my 233 says hi to your 233"...My wife looked at him and then me and said "you watch guys are just crazy". She's not wrong.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Just arrived, first Panerai, PAM 510, it's






a beauty.


----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki

BigEd said:


> Just arrived, first Panerai, PAM 510, it's
> View attachment 14740035
> a beauty.


Congratulations, enjoy and keep pics coming!


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEd said:


> Just arrived, first Panerai, PAM 510, it's
> View attachment 14740035
> a beauty.


Congratulations! Enjoy that beauty and looking forward to more pics.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 8 Day Aged Steel


----------



## peterki

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Yuran.SF

Happy New Year!









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## deepsea03

233


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## danimal107

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 992 8 Day Aged Steel


Great shot... Enjoy... Its a beauty...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Reeser1

183


----------



## Relo60

First time. First one. And first purchase for 2020. PAM00682. It's a beauty:-!

Happy 2020?????


----------



## waikeekee

114










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

in the mood for some Warmth.

289


website png


----------



## nasser80

#doha #qatar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## peterki

Mirabello1 said:


>


Like the strap!


----------



## Mirabello1

peterki said:


> Like the strap!


Thanks, just got this one today...it also has a great vintage leather smell to it....


----------



## peterki

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks, just got this one today...it also has a great vintage leather smell to it....


Can you share what is the strap exactly? Thx snd enjoy, it is really a nice one!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1

peterki said:


> Can you share what is the strap exactly? Thx snd enjoy, it is really a nice one!


It's from a strap maker called Seventh creation on Etsy.com.


----------



## iuprof

I love those Submersibles! Especially the 682 in 42mm!


----------



## Maddog1970

Been away from Panerai for a while...wearing my triple zero today!


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 for this evening:


----------



## waikeekee

114










WKK


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14759225


Great color match! The splash of color almost makes it seem like a different watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Yuran.SF

Submersible 









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 on new Corrigia ES04 Oiled French Ammo Pouch. Just arrived today. I really like the supplied OEM strap, but find it gives the whole setup a bit of a monotone effect. This strap just gives so much more contrast IMO:

















Have a great week guys!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 with vintage OEM strap from my PAM 992. Since the 992 was introduced, some guys have been asking if/when the vintage strap would be available. Not yet apparently. This is what it looks like on my 673 Marina Militare. (I got a Corrigia strap for my 992). IMO the strap looks better on the 673 than the 992, and also looks better than the Ponte Vecchio.


----------



## Synequano

Pam 345 on Emitta strap from Japan


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 on OEM Scamosciato (Suede) Dark Brown Beige

Sometimes, the best way to gain new appreciation for a watch, is to loan it out to a friend for a few weeks. I did exactly that, and now I am so happy to get it back! Time to start thinking about another strap or two!


----------



## bigclive2011

Carl, keep it, it’s a beauty!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Another day, another strap! PAM 992 on Ponte Vecchio OEM strap I have:


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Carl, keep it, it's a beauty!!


Thanks, Clive. I will soon be ordering another strap for it. Just put an order in for a new strap for the 673 as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

562










WKK


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> 562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


Looks great! I sure miss my 562! Hang on to your's, and for sure because it has a sandwich dial!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


> Looks great! I sure miss my 562! Hang on to your's, and for sure because it has a sandwich dial!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Yes Carl, I should be keeping it. It's now almost 5 years old. Allow me to add, I am rather lucky with this watch. So far, it's very consistent and accurate. I am really happy with it.

WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 this Thursday:


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## watchfreak74

005 baby









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 with Silver Skull Ring from Turquoise Kingdom right here in Vancouver BC:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Was thinking of maybe getting a 375 this year.

Anyone had any horror stories of lugs breaking off??


----------



## 5959HH

655 on a Greg Stevens Design 22/22 custom strap today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Clive,I got 375 last year,and so far I’m satisfied with that watch with the exception of the white residue on the crown where it came in contact with the CG lever,though it’s not a scratch and can be cleaned up with some water and thin cloth..at least I didn’t experience that on my 441...and nope,I didn’t wind my 375 with its lever in locked position,I’m not that lazy nor stupid..

Let’s wait for Wlover’s comment as he also has a 375

375 is my most worn watch in 2019,probably it got worn 4-5 months in total...I wore it for 2+ months nonstop on the challenge I did with some members here...


----------



## T1meout

This hunk of metal.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Synequano said:


> Clive,I got 375 last year,and so far I'm satisfied with that watch with the exception of the white residue on the crown where it came in contact with the CG lever,though it's not a scratch and can be cleaned up with some water and thin cloth..at least I didn't experience that on my 441...and nope,I didn't wind my 375 with its lever in locked position,I'm not that lazy nor stupid..
> 
> Let's wait for Wlover's comment as he also has a 375
> 
> 375 is my most worn watch in 2019,probably it got worn 4-5 months in total...I wore it for 2+ months nonstop on the challenge I did with some members here...


Thanks Syn, you are to blame for my interest in the 375 as I admired yours, esp with the green rubber strap.


----------



## waikeekee

Q562










WKK


----------



## deepsea03

Cal P.2002/1 inside the 233


----------



## knightRider

Some tech









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Working hard today 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## waikeekee

673 on a new strap - baseball glove strap










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

Ordered 2 baseball glove straps, here is the other one.










WKK


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> Ordered 2 baseball glove straps, here is the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WKK


Wow! Both those straps look amazing! Well done!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## waikeekee

A small gathering for lunar new year, it's probably just an excuse to be around similar crazy people.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 992 8 Giorni for a Happy Friday!


----------



## Familyman310

312









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas,,,,,










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Midnight, Perth, Australia


----------



## Watagump




----------



## USMC0321

372 on Dobra-nato


----------



## James Russle

0 dressed up








and down


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14797191


Love this piece


----------



## Travelller




----------



## waikeekee

A humble 24










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😃😊🐫Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## craig356

New to me 685 Radiomir and loving the vintage look and feel. Box is also incredible! Thanks


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 1st timer

Enjoying the fights tonight with pam292 black seal ceramic.


----------



## bigclive2011

Got out my old 88 today for a change.


----------



## Watagump

I kind of only have 1, but hey, at least I have 564378365 trillion straps.


----------



## lo_scrivano

I love it when one of my dress shirts is tolerant of the chunky PAM.










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

233 on postale watchstraps


----------



## Yaz

This !
And I love it !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on orange gator today





​


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Travel watch


----------



## peterki

Finally! The bracelet!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watagump




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 on "Drunken Monkey Battle" leather strap by Micah Dirksen at Vintager Straps in Napa, CA. I am grateful and honored to have won the GPC Third Strap Giveaway. A leather strap from this fine gentleman, on Global Panerai Connection, a Panerai Group on Facebook. Makes me even happier that I decided to keep this beautiful Panerai. Pic Heavy:

















I know which watch I will be wearing this weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Manstrom

Happy Saturday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sallynstan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 with some scratches evident on the plexiglass crystal. Hoping to collect some more as time goes by! :-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 673 with some scratches evident on the plexiglass crystal. Hoping to collect some more as time goes by
> 
> A sheet of fine grit sandpaper will do the job Carl!!


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAM 673 with some scratches evident on the plexiglass crystal. Hoping to collect some more as time goes by
> 
> A sheet of fine grit sandpaper will do the job Carl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but I want everything "original", no faux patina for me! :-d
Click to expand...


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992. My favorite Panerai. However, no watch is perfect. While they did an amazing job on the crystal, giving all the effect of a plexi, a real plexi would have been nice. Also, a Power Reserve Indicator on the back would be nice. There is now a version of this P.5000 8 Days movement that has it. Still, I love all the dial elements, the 45mm size, and the aged steel. I would love to see the aged steel on perhaps a Luminor 44mm. Still, if I could have only one Panerai......



Hope the rest of your week goes well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

After my initial post today, decided to take some more pics of my PAM 992. Just loving this watch, and I guess just want to share with you guys:


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump




----------



## waikeekee

This afternoon's wrist shots. 422 mounted on a Mauser Ammo strap by Micah of Vintager










WKK


----------



## James Russle

zero the hero


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Higs




----------



## Reeser1

This has become my go to Friday watch.
PAM 183. HAGWE!


----------



## catlike

My newly acquired this week PAM 754:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BIGMACC84

Little light weekend reading...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## 5959HH

655 on a 22mm Greg Stevens Design custom strap today.


----------



## carlhaluss

Sunday afternoon in the park. PAM 721 on "Drunken Monkey Battle" from Vintager Straps:


----------



## jhauke

From this morning's journey to breakfast









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

PAM 510
I'm not into modding of watches, don't have the fine motor skills necessary or eyesight for such delicate work, so I thought I would try to make some leather straps. 
Beginning to get the hang of it, but this is twice I have made the major mistake of cutting the slot for the buckle on the long strap when it obviously should have been on the short strap. You get all the difficult processes correct, and in the eagerness to finish the project and put it on the watch, you pick up the wrong piece and start cutting. I obviously forgot the golden rule to measure twice and cut once. 
I remade the longer strap and left the slot cutting tool in the shed.
Might add a buckle to the reject strap and use it as a key ring.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Croatan128

PAM 198 (Platinum JLC 8 day)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thank God for our snow blower:-! 682 on the wrist.

Have a great Thursday😀✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One on drunkart's canvas


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Reeser1

183. Cheers!


----------



## Synequano

Same old watch


----------



## Watagump




----------



## nitchai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Almost snap!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## FQ01

PAM590









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

Happy Presidents Day everybody!


----------



## JonS1967

I've been wearing this the last two days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Drunken Monkey Tuesday today. PAM 721 on Vintager Straps "Drunken Monkey Battle":


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

0•0•0 for some field work today


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## peterki




----------



## vicbastige

Double post.


----------



## vicbastige

Took the 177 out to lunch today.


----------



## busch12

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14877079


Love this 992 Carl. Those blue hands are HOT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

655 today and tomorrow


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 showing some blue:


----------



## lo_scrivano

PAM 392









AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A couple of Submersibles at the Boutique today: The Bronzo 968 and Stainless Steel 973 42mm. I was surprised at the great wrist presence of the 42mm model. However, no new Panerai for me at this time. Even though I am not interested in the Bronzo, I was taken aback by the qualifications necessary to obtain one: I would have to spend $25,000 this year, regardless of any past history with the Boutique. I have already spent 65 grand with them, but only 10 grand counts toward the Bronzo, as I only spent 10 grand this year so far! Anyway, I knew that before today, but it just kind of hit me today when I was there with a buddy and he heard about it. Well, I have a great small Panerai collection of 3 right now, and I will just enjoy those. These are the 968 and 973 pics from today:


----------



## knightRider

Naughty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiord

A brand new PAM 00914 with 8 days power reserve


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eonflux




----------



## carlhaluss

studiord said:


> A brand new PAM 00914 with 8 days power reserve
> 
> View attachment 14898657


Very nice indeed! Saw this model the other day. Great with the new "8 Giorn" and also a beautiful sandwich dial.:-! Congratulations!


----------



## Familyman310

knightRider said:


> Naughty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the bronze submersibles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

422


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMACC84

A strap combo you don't see everyday...

Pam00505 with Aaron Bespoke pink toad leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56Diver

1305


----------



## Reeser1

183 with Panerai croc strap.


----------



## bassplayrr

Just switched over to the 372. The best part of a work-from-home day: watch swapping.


----------



## gmads

176 on Rubber B:


----------



## Synequano

That dome....


----------



## Relo60

Happy Satur(leap)day😊👍🏼🖖🏼. My one and (L)on(e)ly😄

682


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## carlhaluss

56Diver said:


> 1305
> View attachment 14902379
> View attachment 14902381


My favorite Submersible!:-!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 Fun in the dark


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Synequano

Back to this chunky titanium


----------



## Spunwell

Triple zero to start the week


----------



## ThaWatcher

My NA! PAM00111.


----------



## Spunwell

Nine•1•One today


----------



## mpacerz

Pam 287


----------



## panucorodolfo

8 days









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## scarrz




----------



## PoPZilla

Sub 243









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## raja_3012

#pam168


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Mirabello1

USMC0321 said:


>


The seriously looks like a picture I'd seen a magazine. Well done


----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched to a custom made strap today!


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero.....


----------



## Jpstepancic

Another 000. My first post in this thread as I'm officially a panerai owner. Absolutely love it for those wondering how these size up on a wrist, 44mm really isn't what it sounds like. They wear much smaller and are very very comfortable. I'm glad I didnt go with a titanium model like a 176 as it probably would have been too light. Going to give it a good polish tonight with a cape cod cloth and admire it even more than I already am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Waiting on my flight for work. The airport is a ghost town, but I'm not complaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

On a new ABP strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Just picked up this 979 Carbotech today!

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Same all week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla

Sub









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

233


----------



## Relo60

😊😊🙂Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Synequano

it's the current high demand stuff and a Panerai


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dredzz

deepsea03 said:


> 233


What strap is this please ? Thanks.


----------



## eonflux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

one with a lightly scratched bezel. is there any safe way to buff polished titanium?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

This combo is one of the reasons I picked this watch up. So much more comfortable than the regular standard rubber included.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Goin' 44 for a bit


----------



## sanik

111


----------



## deepsea03

Wash yo' hands!


----------



## eonflux




----------



## ThaWatcher

111 on rubber!


----------



## krisp1




----------



## nasser80

best panerai ever made 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nudie

My PAM BlackSeal  









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## nobbylon 2

111


----------



## IronHide

563 8-Days white dial









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

BK strap


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 on "Vintage Black 03" with gold brown stitching from Sword Straps. Gives the watch a totally different look. Very rich, supple calf leather. My first Gpf buckle, I swear could be used as a weapon!


----------



## Megalobyte

372 sapphire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

My one and only 372s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nudie

Borrowed from a friend. Didn't know what model ref.









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Mystro




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Submersible for Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the 320 today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Relo60

O and O 682🙂🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## elchuckee77

Pam 188


----------



## sanik




----------



## ThaWatcher

Working at home leaves plenty of time for some pictures!


----------



## gmads




----------



## JS3

328 back on the bracelet.


----------



## JS3

Delete double post.


----------



## EL_Chingon

bigclive2011 said:


> How about a base logo )


000 and 005 are my favorite PAMs


----------



## sanik

111 & JFS ammo strap


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM 183 / endless confinement ...


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Grocery shopping feels like an adventure nowadays...


----------



## busch12

557. Has rarely been off my wrist since aquiring it about a month ago. I've not had a new watch take up this much wrist time before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

View attachment panerai_lume.jpg


----------



## Reeser1

183


----------



## Mystro

Pam00661 Carbotech. My ultimate luxury "Big Black Watch".


----------



## srleadjb

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What model, please?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mystro




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## cubs.fan35

It's been a while since I've been active on the forums but it's nice to be back. I had been wearing an Apple Watch for a few years but I had to finally ditch it because the constant work notifications were driving me nuts!

Just picked up this PAM048 from Crown and Caliber earlier this week. I'm more of a fan of watches in the 40mm range so this one checked all of the boxes. I'm really loving it so far!


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## thebradbaldwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## elchuckee77

The only one I have for now. I'm looking to buy a pam 90. On photo is a pam 188.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## SubMoose

Gold and Camo


----------



## Relo60

O and O 682.

Have a great Monday👍🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## nobbylon 2

Valeriy said:


>


Which PAM and what strap is that please?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched back to the rubber strap.


----------



## ageezy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Five on toad today
Cheers


----------



## sanik




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## peterki




----------



## sanik

New straps


----------



## sanik




----------



## elchuckee77

Pam 188 with a Horus strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

Pam213 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

That's the building across the street in the reflection...

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## sanik




----------



## JH314

510 on rubber.


----------



## jameswatchsd

Happy Friday

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that is one damned beautiful Rad you have there James!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Back to my Panerai roots today with my old faithful Zero, on my oldest Saddle leather Toshi strap with an amazing Patina.


----------



## wm5382

Base PAM 112 with DiStefano crocodile strap









Sent from my SKW-H0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## TommyG

Wearing my newly acquired 42mm PAM973 today, on a Gunny black canvas strap. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15084379
> 
> 
> Back to my Panerai roots today with my old faithful Zero, on my oldest Saddle leather Toshi strap with an amazing Patina.
> 
> View attachment 15084391


That strap is too good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## jameswatchsd

Monday morning coffee☕









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pun

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15064437


Is this 372? A very classic watch indeed.


----------



## cagatay1903

TommyG said:


> Wearing my newly acquired 42mm PAM973 today, on a Gunny black canvas strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


cool strap


----------



## cagatay1903

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15095725


 niceee


----------



## IR89

Just bought 346 yesterday. Cant stop enjoying it. My first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

IR89 said:


> Just bought 346 yesterday. Cant stop enjoying it. My first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats... PAM346 is a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

Tantalum for Thursday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## IR89

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Pam 111.


----------



## TommyG

PAM 535 on Micah vintage French canvas. I love using canvas straps when the weather gets hot. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## edwood

Base all day!


----------



## elchuckee77

the only Pam I own for now.


----------



## Renown99

John Cool Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IH Biker

gmads said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> View attachment 15109803


What strap is it? Looks nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

PAM01535 today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EEWatch




----------



## sanik




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched from rubber to leather.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## SaMaster14

My brand new purchase! Couldn't be happier!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reeser1

A 183 for Sunday. Cheers.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## a_carkhuff

Picked up my first Panerai yesterday. Really impressed with it so far! (PAM 111)








Bonus movement shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

On the diving strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee

Been a while since the 55 got some love.

Cheers!


----------



## IronHide

Forged Carbotech on CLD Straps yellow leather with match stitching









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY

Put on the Blue rubber for the unofficial start to the summer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Slowphiveo

Switched the 510 to rubber straps for summer...


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

PAM 655 yesterday and today.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Bbq time, almost ready!


----------



## SaMaster14

Social Distancing by the beach (Santa Monica, CA)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## sanik

111


----------



## Triton9




----------



## watchdoc168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

My first, PAM 112. H serial so around 2005. Freshly serviced by Richemont Japan. After 2 weeks, time is pretty much spot on. Starting to see what makes some so passionate about the brand.

Sent from my cranium via a tactile input device.


----------



## bwong

Here is my 685 in the sun. The sandwich dial looks great.


----------



## horloge40

PAM00087


----------



## horloge40

View attachment 15189015


PAM00087


----------



## paulfromaris

Finally went for the PAM22!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

111G Today ;-)


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

PAM0510 today







Lum shot


----------



## Mirosuaw

000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## SubMoose

682


----------



## SaMaster14

Trying to get a solid picture of the awesome grain on the shark grey dial! (Iphone 11 Pro camera)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IH Biker

Still wearing my only Panerai 1535 GMT. The most comfortable watch I ever had, my Omega PO 600M GMT has been in the collection box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwong

My 390 in greyscale.


----------



## kostal2093

My new addition - Panerai 946


----------



## kostal2093

A better picture!


----------



## kostal2093

View attachment 15208853


A better picture!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## busch12

Decisions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

First time out in a restaurant in several months!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaz

kostal2093 said:


> View attachment 15208853
> 
> 
> A better picture!


Nice !
I love it !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PicnicB

PAM 560


----------



## ASW1

Made it outside, but the rain is starting...









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

682 for Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASW1

Another Sub here ...


----------



## sanik




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai and a Pup!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## podunkeric

PAM00250 in black and white









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanonarcher

That dial is tremendous. Is that grain only on the grey dial?


----------



## Pun

931


----------



## Acar7145

Here’s mine


----------



## paulfromaris

PAM183 !


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ASW1

587 today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## masterdelgado

View attachment IMG_20200620_124031.jpg


Regards
Gustavo


----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Close watch by the Kraken


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office today ... feeling "blue"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jinp84

In the delivery room... waiting for daughter's arrival 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

183 today. Cheers.


----------



## WatchWinderPros

PAM 719


----------



## WatchWinderPros

PAM 719

View attachment 15238797


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## ASW1

A swap around today to the 670


----------



## Slowphiveo

510 today


----------



## markfoto40

PAM 774 Luminor Base Logo!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DrBonecrusher

PAM 024!!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

DrBonecrusher said:


> PAM 024!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


AR looks very poor no ?


----------



## DrBonecrusher

jhdscript said:


> AR looks very poor no ?


I never had any issues!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

931 for last few days.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ryanonarcher

Love the vintage lume and blue op on my 631!


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

164. For sale if anyone wants it, I know these are hard to find.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Love how easy it is to change straps ... on Velcro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## xinxin




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy 4th to my fellow USA WUSers
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryanonarcher

Snow camo in summer 😎


----------



## ASW1

New navy strap today.


----------



## nitchai

685

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15196159


Patina looks Amazing


----------



## Tony A.H

jameswatchsd said:


> Tantalum for Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ahhhh 172 . such a lovely special piece !.


----------



## SubMoose

back on the original strap, for a week on Lake Michigan


----------



## liam2051

Since buying my 425 I always wanted it on green canvas... new strap time today and I'm undecided!


----------



## Relo60

682 for Thursday👍🏼. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Yesterday and today (still yesterday-night?)


----------



## Armidoro

Doing a strap change on my watches today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## JonS1967

My one and only.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE-FURY




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Armidoro

Tried on some nice pieces at the london boutique! Loving the Marina Militare! 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Ryanonarcher

Summer colors


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Svail

1523 on a double perlon....it's hot in Phoenix and this strap keeps the wrist cool


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Messing with my iPhone camera a bit!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DrBonecrusher

PAM 389









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrBonecrusher

sanik said:


>


Nice strap!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

SaMaster14 said:


> Messing with my iPhone camera a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful Nery, how are you enjoying it? I love this piece, but pine for it in 44mm. The chrono is a great alt, but not for the asking price, IMO.

Awesome pics too! 

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

IronHide said:


> Beautiful Nery, how are you enjoying it? I love this piece, but pine for it in 44mm. The chrono is a great alt, but not for the asking price, IMO.
> 
> Awesome pics too!
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love the piece. I'm just about out of the honeymoon phase where I want to wear it everyday over my other pieces. That being said, it fits perfectly into my rotation and It still produces a smile on my face when I put it on (as I do with my other "main" watches). I get plenty of compliments on it as well. The style and color are awesome and it's still quintessentially "Panerai" with the cushion case and crown protector.

For me, 42mm is great. I'm not skinny, but I'm not tall, so anything larger might look a bit ostentatious.

Agreed on the price point of the 44mm chrono, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IronHide

Great to hear you're enjoying it as part of the go-to rotation -- best way to do it IMO! Also agree, the colorway is striking / awesome. How do you feel about the textured sharkskin dial? I do wish it was a bit more pronounced IRL, but still a cool departure from typical stuff. I like Panerai's hobnail dial for similar reason.

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

IronHide said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying it as part of the go-to rotation -- best way to do it IMO! Also agree, the colorway is striking / awesome. How do you feel about the textured sharkskin dial? I do wish it was a bit more pronounced IRL, but still a cool departure from typical stuff. I like Panerai's hobnail dial for similar reason.
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


I think it's very cool! It's decently pronounced, especially in certain light! Just enough imo
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

Dressing the 1392 down today on a C&B Chevron NATO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

The marine layer has me feeling a little ... blue ... today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

PAM 312










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## shockunit

PAM00424 on a custom il tricolore leather strap.


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## sanik




----------



## paulplays

My 104 with Heroic strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One today


----------



## AL9C1

It's been a long time coming but I finally get to contribute here. Love it. 572.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14

AL9C1 said:


> It's been a long time coming but I finally get to contribute here. Love it. 572.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Welcome to the Paneristi Bro Al!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## calv1n

Newly acquired 992. Big fan.


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on sailcloth today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15373411


How many Panerais do you have Clive? Post a pick of the Panerai box. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

AL9C1 said:


> How many Panerais do you have Clive? Post a pick of the Panerai box. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 Six, but my favourite is this one of course.


----------



## schumacher62

i wonder if a cape cod would help the polished titanium bezel some? otherwise i don't care. it's not a beater, but it's a well used keeper.


----------



## AL9C1

schumacher62 said:


> i wonder if a cape cod would help the polished titanium bezel some? otherwise i don't care. it's not a beater, but it's a well used keeper.


Just make sure you tape the rest off. It's worth a shot.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SaMaster14

On the links in San Diego

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IronHide

BMG-TECH today. Happy Sunday, all!









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Wrist time for dinner last night. 

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## markfoto40

Just picked up a PAM 562 yesterday, photos forthcoming.


----------



## Travelller

111G  ?


----------



## Picnic

PAM 560


----------



## AL9C1

Picnic said:


> PAM 560


That's pretty nice right there. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## GX9901

754 on a new beaver tail strap.


----------



## Reeser1

183


----------



## solar g-shocker

My 24









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Been a while since i posted here, but still the proud owner of the 111.


----------



## markfoto40

PAM 615 Titanio (chased this one for a few weeks)... the  has landed...


----------



## SaMaster14

New strap on the Submersible!
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

calv1n said:


> Newly acquired 992. Big fan.





calv1n said:


> Newly acquired 992. Big fan.


Beautiful watch .. Congratulations.


----------



## Pun

PAM 931


----------



## SilverSurfer777

*PAM 688








*


----------



## IronHide

Carbotech 979 beauty shot macro









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

my trusted 372


----------



## peterki




----------



## jhdscript

Very beautiful GMT !


----------



## SaMaster14

Heading into the office this morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

1392 today


----------



## BDK1

The icon... 372.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpe

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading into the office this morning!


What is this 'office' of which you speak?

Day umpteen-hundred-and-something of WFH for me and my trusty PAM00634.


----------



## SaMaster14

Turpe said:


> What is this 'office' of which you speak?
> 
> Day umpteen-hundred-and-something of WFH for me and my trusty PAM00634.


Back working from home today!

Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livaren

sanik said:


>


A real beauty! my favourite PAM!


----------



## Relo60

Hello fellows 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ImprezaMan

Here is my one and only. Pam112


----------



## IronHide

563 morning

979 evening
















Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sanik




----------



## IH Biker

Mt. Fuji

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

After many, many months I took this Panerai PAM 673 out of the drawer and decided it was time to wear it. It was going to be sold a long time ago, but it's my only Panerai and the one I have worn the most. So, I am having another go:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulplays

One and only:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kiwi71

Recently acquired my very first PAM...574


----------



## carlhaluss

kiwi71 said:


> Recently acquired my very first PAM...574


Congratulations! Great looking PAM in a good size, still having a great wrist presence!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Trying to take advantage of the (limited) winter sunshine so I'm off for a walk


----------



## SaMaster14

My only PAM (so far)... Submersible. I do already have 3 strap changes for it tho!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## edchys




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ImprezaMan

SaMaster14 said:


> My only PAM (so far)... Submersible. I do already have 3 strap changes for it tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very nice, It look so tiny on your wrist.


----------



## TrlRnr

SaMaster14 said:


> My only PAM (so far)... Submersible. I do already have 3 strap changes for it tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite color combos from Panerai ...great choice!


----------



## SaMaster14

TrlRnr said:


> One of my favorite color combos from Panerai ...great choice!


Thank you! I love the matte blue and shark grey dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## JH Timepieces

Seeing a lot of beautiful Panerai’s in here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Picnic

PAM 560 on the bus.









Sent from my SM-G973N using Tapatalk


----------



## markfoto40

The classy and classic brown dial PAM 562 Titanio...


----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15413588


That's a wicked looking strap Clive. Details?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## nasser80

Rare 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Haven't worn for a while, simple 2 hander triple zero for today....


----------



## nrcooled

Actually driving today!


----------



## 5959HH

I








PAM 574 on an OEM alligator strap today.


----------



## dimok

bought 1033 as a gift for my dad


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

dimok said:


> bought 1033 as a gift for my dad


I know traditionally it's the other way round but would you like to adopt me as an additional father??

I've always wanted a 127 Fiddy by the way!!


----------



## T1meout

PAM312


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

The 233 making an appearance... and happens to be for sale if anyone is looking!


----------



## eonflux




----------



## eonflux

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15406999


Love this dial!


----------



## watchimus

Pam 615 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Time to start having some fun with my one Panerai PAM 673 Marina Militare:















Happy Holidays to those of you celebrating Labor Day Today!


----------



## busch12

On new Ted Su croc belly. Excellent strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

Panerai 24 + combustion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

A lazy Labor Day in the states ... put the submersible through its paces earlier! Haha


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

On the latest strap I made.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday ??✌???.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15442091


lovely combo.. this strap is perfect to the T  .


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## Picnic

PAM 560 painted dial at an angle.


----------



## SaMaster14

959 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

Still in love with the bracelet


----------



## secmar44

my only one Panerai, a 005 Logo


----------



## secmar44




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Enjoying this.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

PAM112 today


----------



## AL9C1

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great pic. What model?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Megalobyte

AL9C1 said:


> Great pic. What model?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thx. 932

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

Have a great day folks!


----------



## SubMoose




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

PAM183 for Friday! HAGWE.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SubMoose

in the air once again


----------



## SaMaster14

Had the 959 on for golf yesterday (apologize for the belated post)

Love the shark grey dial and the way the cyan small second hand matches the stitching on the diving strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Still enjoying this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Happy ?? Saturday ?✌???


----------



## Croatan128




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bcosta

682









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15483996


Lovely

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Legibility, has it in spades.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

289


----------



## AL9C1

572

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## peterki

New strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

A "walk in the park"


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010




----------



## Tony A.H

peterki said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 15489593


well at least i tried to imitate your shot. not as good as yours


----------



## bounce




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

GMT today


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15494348


Stunning

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Merci Yaz.


----------



## Travelller

PAM111G ???


----------



## peterki

Travelller said:


> PAM111G


Great shots!


----------



## bigclive2011

Engraved movement is the way to go!!

And great shots as always Trav.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Still the zero but on a Panerai OEM leather today.

Not many Pams about lately??


----------



## bounce

Just home from work & popped this on.


----------



## 5959HH

574 on Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap


----------



## SaMaster14

Took the pups for a mile walk and it's near 90° F this afternoon (only one doggo pictured)

Also love the way light reflects off the indices on this dial!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

JonS1967 said:


> Evening switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


almost a Unicorn ? .. something we seldom see. 
she's Beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967

Tony A.H said:


> almost a Unicorn  .. something we seldom see.
> she's Beautiful.


Thanks for your kind words. I've owned it since new (purchased circa 2003). Here's a few pics my friend took for me on the OEM bracelet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I've owned it since new (purchased circa 2003). Here's a few pics my friend took for me on the OEM bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, I do like the bracelet.


----------



## JonS1967

bounce said:


> Very nice, I do like the bracelet.


I love the bracelet, but my wrist doesn't. Unfortunately, it rubs my wrist bone making it unwearable. But I'm very happy with straps on this watch so it's not a big deal for me. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

The good old 111!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15513611


Snap.


----------



## ryang13

My first! New daily driver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

ryang13 said:


> My first! New daily driver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Marina, enjoy.


----------



## bigclive2011

Great watch arnt they!!

I’m normally a base dial sort of guy but I just love the look of the 88.


----------



## bounce

Really enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## ryang13

bounce said:


> Really enjoying this at the moment.
> View attachment 15515161


That thing is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

ryang13 said:


> That thing is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

this one's for you Clive.
i'm sure you approve of my dinner plate ?.
372. and I LOVE it..



Cheers


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Karamsoul

PAM01535. Just received today (have to update the date).


----------



## capnben

Just joined the group! A new to me 346


----------



## Davetay

Smitten by this 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Reeser1

HAGWE


----------



## Yaz

5959HH said:


> 574 on Greg Stevens Ultimate Brown strap


Nice one !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15521883


I love it !!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Dropped by👍🏼. Enjoy the Friday 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Just going out to clear the greenhouse on a miserable day.


----------



## Tony A.H

congratulations to *Karamsoul *and *capnben* on your acquisitions. 2 wonderful watches.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

My new strap turned up today, very pleased.


----------



## joelscott7

Just took delivery today!


----------



## AL9C1

joelscott7 said:


> Just took delivery today!
> View attachment 15532006


Congrats! You're gonna love it. Such a great piece.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## granzzow

busch12 said:


> On new Ted Su croc belly. Excellent strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! Stunning!


----------



## Tony A.H

joelscott7 said:


> Just took delivery today!


Congratulations . looks great .. wear it Well .


----------



## Tony A.H

Karamsoul said:


> PAM01535. Just received today (have to update the date).
> View attachment 15523956
> 🔥


phew. what a gorgeous Dial 🔥 .


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Karamsoul

Tony A.H said:


> phew. what a gorgeous Dial ? .


Thanks, man! It's really quite something IRL ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15533641


This dial...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That’s what sold it to me, so different to any other watch I own.


----------



## ThaWatcher

As always 111!


----------



## DieSkim

441 on tattered Gunny canvas
... And I even brought the GMT indicator out of hiding for the critics😂 Such a nice piece to dress down.


----------



## bigclive2011

DieSkim said:


> View attachment 15535368
> 
> 
> 441 on tattered Gunny canvas
> ... And I even brought the GMT indicator out of hiding for the critics?


Good job you did, none of us believed you!!


----------



## DieSkim

bigclive2011 said:


> Good job you did, none of us believed you!!


I just can't resist the temptation


----------



## 1st timer

Wearing this beauty


----------



## 1st timer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Just received a Diaboliq strap and fitted it to the 111!


----------



## bounce

Going with this today.


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Where have all our regulars gone?? WKK and Synequano where you at??


----------



## IH Biker

Just got it back from the service center.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Higs




----------



## 5959HH

574 today


----------



## china

Very nice, Radiomir here as well!


----------



## 1st timer

IH Biker said:


> Just got it back from the service center.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this watch. Simply stunning.


----------



## 1st timer

What model is it?


----------



## Spunwell

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15546458
> 
> 
> Where have all our regulars gone?? WKK and Synequano where you at??


I know I'm not a regular here but I love this brand.... down to a 000&911

If these chaps are like me it's just a matter of time available to post I'm sure they'll be back. when they do it'll be heavy.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic

560


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 1st timer

Guess the model. Hint... Pam...


----------



## Picnic

1st timer said:


> Guess the model. Hint... Pam...
> View attachment 15550866


I'm going with a 005.


----------



## 1st timer

Lol... That was easy. You cheated and looked at my previous post.


----------



## Picnic

1st timer said:


> Lol... That was easy. You cheated and looked at my previous post.


I can promise you I didn't look at your previous post. I went off the small seconds hand and the font of the numerals, and the 005 was all I could think of. If there are other models that look the same in the dark then I was lucky enough not to know what they are and avoided them interfering with my guess.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 1st timer

Nice. I don't know pams that well.


----------



## Picnic

Accumulating marks.


----------



## zjory




----------



## Spunwell

Picnic said:


> I can promise you I didn't look at your previous post. I went off the small seconds hand and the font of the numerals, and the 005 was all I could think of. If there are other models that look the same in the dark then I was lucky enough not to know what they are and avoided them interfering with my guess.


My 911 looks the same in the dark


----------



## Mirabello1

Fall fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15553095
> 
> View attachment 15553096
> 
> View attachment 15553097
> 
> Fall fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

ryang13 said:


> That strap is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I had a custom made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks I had a custom made
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green with gold stitching is a great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## nrcooled

Mini PAM today. New arrival to the collection

PAM 126


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## sanik




----------



## 1st timer

ryang13 said:


> Green with gold stitching is a great combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.... Love it.


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 Marina Militare. My favorite and last remaining Panerai in the collection. I love how the plexiglass is starting to accumulate scratch marks:


----------



## kritameth

Still on the hunt for my first Panerai, and as if it isn't hard enough already, now I have to decide between a 44mm and a 47mm, which I got the chance to try on and, despite it being really large on my 7 1/8" wrist, really dig.


----------



## carlhaluss

kritameth said:


> Still on the hunt for my first Panerai, and as if it isn't hard enough already, now I have to decide between a 44mm and a 47mm, which I got the chance to try on and, despite it being really large on my 7 1/8" wrist, really dig.
> View attachment 15555599




Looks good! Same size as my wrist. I have the PAM 673 Marina Militare at 47mm. Love the size on my wrist. And it is always good to have a large watch in the collection!


----------



## bigclive2011

Glad you kept one Carl, nice to see you back posting on here.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Glad you kept one Carl, nice to see you back posting on here.


Thanks, Clive. It is really the only large watch in my collection now. And every so often, I really get the urge to wear a large watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

It looks great Carl.


----------



## kritameth

carlhaluss said:


> Looks good! Same size as my wrist. I have the PAM 673 Marina Militare at 47mm. Love the size on my wrist. And it is always good to have a large watch in the collection!





carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, Clive. It is really the only large watch in my collection now. And every so often, I really get the urge to wear a large watch.


Thanks @carlhaluss! The PAM673 looks superb. And I get the same urge from time to time. My 47mm GS is good for that, I really enjoy picking it up every now and then, so I think if I get a Panerai I'd like for it to feed the same urge.


----------



## nrcooled

Since I just got this yesterday she's staying on my wrist for a while.


----------



## ieatkows

Had a scratch a sudden pam itch... got the 590


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> Thanks @carlhaluss! The PAM673 looks superb. And I get the same urge from time to time. My 47mm GS is good for that, I really enjoy picking it up every now and then, so I think if I get a Panerai I'd like for it to feed the same urge.
> View attachment 15555670


If you want big then Panerai (The dinner plate maker) as the great uninitiated would call them, will be able to provide for you.

A manual wind 47mil Radiomir is a very comfortable watch to wear as well.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 673 on original issue Ponte Vecchio leather.


----------



## AL9C1

carlhaluss said:


> Panerai PAM 673 on original issue Ponte Vecchio leather.


Great pics. Great looking watch. I just gotta get me a Luminor next.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## carlhaluss

AL9C1 said:


> Great pics. Great looking watch. I just gotta get me a Luminor next.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you! This is a beauty, and one thing that I really like is the plexiglass crystal! I think there are still some other models of Luminor that come with such a crystal. It is a nice change to have a big watch like this to wear!


----------



## Spunwell

AL9C1 said:


> Great pics. Great looking watch. I just gotta get me a Luminor next.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Agreed, I went through a phase and tried a large number of PAM's. After about 20 watches I've settled on two 44mm Luminors, 000 & 911. Miss having a Rad in the collection but if I do it'll be an auto, doesn't make sense unscrewing the crown every day or eight. My biggest regret is the all original La bomba sub I sold.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## nrcooled

I finally pried the mini-PAM of of my wrist long enough to pop on the 88. Happy Friday folks!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fitchottie26

Pam 682


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible and a pup this late Saturday evening / early Sunday morning in LA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Just finished polishing both of the cars.😅


----------



## machlo

Newcommer


----------



## AL9C1

machlo said:


> Newcommer


Nice undressing. Beautiful watch. The 1940 is so comfortable and classy looking.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## machlo

AL9C1 said:


> Nice undressing. Beautiful watch. The 1940 is so comfortable and classy looking.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


True. Thx.


----------



## Tony A.H

machlo said:


> Newcommer


she's a Beauty. front & back.
congratulations. wear it Well.


----------



## bigclive2011

machlo said:


> Newcommer


Beautiful!!

Congratulations and welcome to the Pam forum.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Just came yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitchai

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15564321


Have you ever tried that watch on a OEM rubber strap? How weird is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## nrcooled

machlo said:


> Newcommer


[Must resist temptation to buy one]

Congrats on the new arrival! What an amazingly beautiful watch. Wear it well


----------



## nrcooled

rickvarnadoe said:


> Just came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a 40mm model?

If so, mine says hi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## machlo




----------



## solar g-shocker

24 on new Horween horsebutt strap

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

682 on Nato for Turkey Day


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Thanksgiving Thursday to all my friends in the U.S.A.! Sporting my PAM 673 Marina Militare today.


----------



## AL9C1

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Thursday to all my friends in the U.S.A.! Sporting my PAM 673 Marina Militare today.


Killer piece Carl. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## carlhaluss

AL9C1 said:


> Killer piece Carl.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank You!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Just tried a new Brown strap on my GMT.


----------



## Ptern

New arrival...61 and a couple of Cordes straps!


----------



## SubMoose

Ptern said:


> New arrival...61 and a couple of Cordes straps!
> View attachment 15569926
> View attachment 15569931


Super clean dial, pretty sure I have not noticed that one before, Bravo!


----------



## zjory

510 on today's hike.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic

At a bar in Seoul. Haven't mastered the art of lighting, but I thought this captured some of Panerai's adventurousness.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## machlo




----------



## carlhaluss

Militare Monday


----------



## bigclive2011

Great shots as always Carl.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Switched it to the Barton over the weekend










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Great shots as always Carl.


Thanks, Clive! Sincerely glad to still have this 673. It always was my favorite PAM in my collection!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NewDorpNY

PAM682

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watcheyfella

New to me 285























Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watcheyfella said:


> New to me 285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


Wow now that is a chunky mother.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Blue sky, blue PAM!


----------



## NewDorpNY

Saturday night with the 682










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

NewDorpNY said:


> Saturday night with the 682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great look with that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

PAM 00010
Intercontinental Hotel in Chicago. Spectacular 1920s Art Deco indoor pool.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Marina Militare Monday


----------



## NDdrummer

Pam 682 sorry can't get it to post the right way.


----------



## Mirosuaw

NDdrummer said:


> Pam 682 sorry can't get it to post the right way.


If you don't mind 
Great watch!










Simplicity today


----------



## NDdrummer

Mirosuaw said:


> If you don't mind
> Great watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and thank you for the fix.
> 
> Simplicity today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## thechancellor

View attachment 15588171


----------



## watch1440




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47




----------



## ksrao_74

422 on Oleg strap









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## koolpep

PAM00380


----------



## sanik




----------



## farcry33

After years of window shopping Panerai watches, my wife decided to treat me to the Pam 777. I'll add more pictures later but in typical Panerai fashion I added 4 extra straps to the collection.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Higs




----------



## jhauke

PAM 89. Always loved this dial!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitchai

685









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zjory




----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IH Biker

Testing out iPhone 12 Pro max camera.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Musicfreak1988

machlo said:


>


Hello, is this the 574? If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size? I'm thinking about the 574/620, but I'm still unsure of the size for my wrist. Due to Covid, it's not possible to try one on in the shops (if they have the 574/620 in stock in the first place). Thanks for your time.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## machlo

Musicfreak1988 said:


> Hello, is this the 574? If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size? I'm thinking about the 574/620, but I'm still unsure of the size for my wrist. Due to Covid, it's not possible to try one on in the shops (if they have the 574/620 in stock in the first place). Thanks for your time.


It's about 16,9 cm (6,65 inch) and span of 58 mm.
574 might be hard to find now. My local AD was not able source one and only couple of shops in EU was able to sell it me.


----------



## Relo60

Checking in for Tuesday 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼. Cheers 🍷


----------



## carlhaluss

Good morning!


----------



## gmads

Relo60 said:


> Checking in for Tuesday ??????. Cheers ?
> 
> View attachment 15600074


I got to try on some Submersibles this weekend - seriously nice watches. And wore smaller than I would have thought; I would have normally dismissed the 47mm, but now I'd consider it. Sized left to right - 42mm, 44mm, 47mm:


----------



## gmads

Otherwise, 176 for today:


----------



## Relo60

gmads said:


> I got to try on some Submersibles this weekend - seriously nice watches. And wore smaller than I would have thought; I would have normally dismissed the 47mm, but now I'd consider it. Sized left to right - 42mm, 44mm, 47mm:
> 
> View attachment 15600714


Tried all 3 sizes above and I could only get away with the 42mm 682. In my sights is a white dial 655 at 42mm and thinner than my 682??


----------



## ThaWatcher

Got two Corrigia straps in the mail yesterday.






















Nice quality straps!


----------



## Musicfreak1988

machlo said:


> It's about 16,9 cm (6,65 inch) and span of 58 mm.
> 574 might be hard to find now. My local AD was not able source one and only couple of shops in EU was able to sell it me.


Thanks for the info. Not sure it will fit my 6.25-6.5"... Indeed, there aren't a lot of 574/512/620 available, even online.


----------



## AL9C1

ThaWatcher said:


> Got two Corrigia straps in the mail yesterday.
> View attachment 15600586
> View attachment 15601338
> View attachment 15601339
> 
> Nice quality straps!


I like those buckles. Kind of a cross between the thumbnail and the wide Panerai style buckle. Straps are nice too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ThaWatcher

Thanks, the buckle on the right is a OEM Panerai buckle.


----------



## Maddog1970

Been off in other forums for a while, and haven't posted here - 292 for today!


----------



## Ptern

61 on a Cordes Gustav strap.


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Musicfreak1988 said:


> Hello, is this the 574? If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size? I'm thinking about the 574/620, but I'm still unsure of the size for my wrist. Due to Covid, it's not possible to try one on in the shops (if they have the 574/620 in stock in the first place). Thanks for your time.


Mate, my advice to you will be pls dont go by the size in paper which is 42 mm. Its better to try it on your wrist and see it for yourself. The 1940 case wears smaller.

I was on the same boat as yours couple of weeks back. Went to AD on checking on 574 and ended up buying 620. No regrets at all. All the best


----------



## Musicfreak1988

Krish47 said:


> Mate, my advice to you will be pls dont go by the size in paper which is 42 mm. Its better to try it on your wrist and see it for yourself. The 1940 case wears smaller.
> 
> I was on the same boat as yours couple of weeks back. Went to AD on checking on 574 and ended up buying 620. No regrets at all. All the best


I saw your post! The 620 seems to fit nicely. What's your wrist size?

I can handle a Speedmaster, so I guess I _should_ be able to handle a 574/620. Don't the cushion shape case and 22mm lug width make the watch rather larger than smaller? I found this picture of a 512 (same case, same size) next to a Speedy. It appears larger, because there is more dial real estate. The L2L however, seems less high than the Speedy.


----------



## IronHide

Carbotech newly wrapped in black and white python









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Musicfreak1988 said:


> I saw your post! The 620 seems to fit nicely. What's your wrist size?
> 
> I can handle a Speedmaster, so I guess I _should_ be able to handle a 574/620. Don't the cushion shape case and 22mm lug width make the watch rather larger than smaller? I found this picture of a 512 (same case, same size) next to a Speedy. It appears larger, because there is more dial real estate. The L2L however, seems less high than the Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 15602572


TBH, i haven't checked my wrist size mate. But I'm sure it will fall under slender wrist category.

In my experience cushion case help the watch to sit nicely on the wrist. And i reckon the 574/620 is slimmer in thickness when you compare with the speedy.

620 being my first PAM, i have started loving it and been in my wrist everyday since i bought it.


----------



## bounce




----------



## peterki




----------



## Musicfreak1988

Krish47 said:


> TBH, i haven't checked my wrist size mate. But I'm sure it will fall under slender wrist category.
> 
> In my experience cushion case help the watch to sit nicely on the wrist. And i reckon the 574/620 is slimmer in thickness when you compare with the speedy.
> 
> 620 being my first PAM, i have started loving it and been in my wrist everyday since i bought it.
> 
> View attachment 15602873


Thanks for the pics and insight... I guess I better start saving up!


----------



## machlo




----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on a new leather strap!


----------



## ryang13

SaMaster14 said:


> Submersible on a new leather strap!


Great combo! That grey/blue is such a sharp looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

ryang13 said:


> Great combo! That grey/blue is such a sharp looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Officine Panerai PAM00728 - Luminor Due 3 Days Titanio 42mm


----------



## kiwi71

Musicfreak1988 said:


> Thanks for the info. Not sure it will fit my 6.25-6.5"... Indeed, there aren't a lot of 574/512/620 available, even online.


I've got a 6.5" wrist and never thought I could pull off a Panerai. I guess I was lucky in that my AD was able to get a 574 for me in about a week. I think it fits me great. No lug overhang and it is surprisingly thin.


----------



## kiwi71

Krish47 said:


> TBH, i haven't checked my wrist size mate. But I'm sure it will fall under slender wrist category.
> 
> In my experience cushion case help the watch to sit nicely on the wrist. And i reckon the 574/620 is slimmer in thickness when you compare with the speedy.
> 
> 620 being my first PAM, i have started loving it and been in my wrist everyday since i bought it.
> 
> View attachment 15602873


Yup, I consider the Speedy too large for my wrist but I'm really loving my 574.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PetePetePete

I got my first panerai yesterday


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## machlo




----------



## Musicfreak1988

Please delete


----------



## Musicfreak1988

machlo said:


>


That looks great. Great fit and nice strap. It seems to be a grey-ish suede (?). Looking sharp.


----------



## machlo

Musicfreak1988 said:


> That looks great. Great fit and nice strap. It seems to be a grey-ish suede (?). Looking sharp.


It's Hirsch Tritone made of kudu antelope leather, dark grey. Texture is similar to Panerai's assolutamente straps.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Krish47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15608365


That such a sharp looking PAM mate. I saw that with my AD. Gorgeous.


----------



## bigclive2011

Krish47 said:


> That such a sharp looking PAM mate. I saw that with my AD. Gorgeous.


Thanks, the dial is very unique amongst Panerai for sure.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

All day today.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ryang13

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 15613328
> View attachment 15613330


That black canvas looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

ryang13 said:


> That black canvas looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I agree.


----------



## Krish47




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## bounce




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

PAM 590


----------



## ryang13

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> PAM 590


Might have to chase one of these down in 2021, such a great looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## china

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Picnic

Christmas arrived a day early with a new strap for the 560. Unexpected but really great gift from the woman who noticed I was spending way too much time looking at watch strap websites.


----------



## sebgreen

Drinking Jameson on the sofa. Had this 6 days. Not taken off










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Sitting by a nice warm fire, music in the background & a nice glass of vino, Merry Christmas.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Krish47




----------



## AL9C1




----------



## SubMoose

692


----------



## solar g-shocker

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15617673
> 
> 692


How's the BMG material holding up? Looks great on the wrist and on that strap (Steve-O?)

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## SubMoose

solar g-shocker said:


> How's the BMG material holding up? Looks great on the wrist and on that strap (Steve-O?)
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few light scratches on the surface, more like a scuff than a scratch. I am happy with its' wear although it is only 2 years old. The strap is an Erika's Original. My favorite strap for dive watches.


----------



## farcry33

My Pam 777 with an aftermarket red silicone strap: strap gets a good amount a dust but looks/feels great.


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 673 on OEM Ponte Vecchio. I have had many straps, but this one is still my favorite:


----------



## SaMaster14

On the sailcloth!


----------



## bounce




----------



## Tony A.H

Picnic said:


> Christmas arrived a day early with a new strap for the 560. Unexpected but really great gift from the woman who noticed I was spending way too much time looking at watch strap websites.


looks GREAT. and* fits right* on your wrist. 
Lucky you. all the OEM straps i got for my PAMs, non of them fits on my wrist. either too tight or too loose.
enjoy the new combo (very nice ticker BTW).


----------



## Tony A.H

china said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


that is Special.. very special 😎😍.


----------



## SaMaster14

Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces


----------



## SubMoose

Not a lot of airport shots this year but this is my last scheduled trip for the year. 684 along for the ride.


----------



## 56Diver

1389


----------



## lo_scrivano

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15622250
> 
> Not a lot of airport shots this year but this is my last scheduled trip for the year. 684 along for the ride.


I LOVE the 684! Post more photos please!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Relo60

SaMaster14 said:


> Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces


Great shots??. I gather you're somewhere in the Pacific??


----------



## Relo60

O and O 682. Happy Wednesday 😊😷⛄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Trel

My L-serial Zero. Hard to believe I've had this thing for ten years now.


----------



## SaMaster14

Relo60 said:


> Great shots. I gather you're somewhere in the Pacific?


Thank you! Yup, on Maui!


----------



## SaMaster14

Excuse all of my pics!! Really happy (if you can't tell) that this was the piece I brought on vacation!


----------



## Krish47

SaMaster14 said:


> Excuse all of my pics!! Really happy (if you can't tell) that this was the piece I brought on vacation!


Mate,

No excuses required for posting a fantastic view plus an awesome watch. .


----------



## bounce




----------



## SubMoose

lo_scrivano said:


> I LOVE the 684! Post more photos please!
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano





lo_scrivano said:


> I LOVE the 684! Post more photos please!
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano











as requested!


----------



## bigclive2011

Merry new year to all my fellow Paneristi.


----------



## SaMaster14

Korean-Hawaiian fusion for the first dinner of 2021 in Maui!


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## ryang13

USMC0321 said:


>


Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## SaMaster14

Mask on and heading back to LA!


----------



## vesire




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011

Bronzo on the first day of lockdown 3 the sequel.


----------



## MZhammer

Wearing my '98 Panerai 004 T-Dial today. Pretty beat up DLC case but still ticking strong and pretty much the first run of the Post-V days


----------



## carlhaluss

My One & Only Panerai


----------



## Tony A.H

vesire said:


>


*GREAT TRIO
all very different and unique* 😎


----------



## vesire

Tony A.H said:


> *GREAT TRIO
> all very different and unique*


Thanks but oops i posted in wrong thread, sorry 
I will soon fix this


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15635680
> 
> 
> Bronzo on the first day of lockdown 3 the sequel.


*
you have so many great Strap. however, this one makes the best combo 😎 IMO. 
i'd wear that anytime .any day.*


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> *you have so many great Strap. however, this one makes the best combo ? IMO.
> i'd wear that anytime .any day.*


Thanks Tony.

I do like it and it does get a fair bit of wear.

Did anyone notice the solid brass buckle that turned out to be not so solid ?

The old adage "If it seems to good...." always applies eh.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Did anyone notice the solid brass buckle that turned out to be not so solid ?
> 
> The old adage "If it seems to good...." always applies eh.


i did notice the buckle.. looks vintage , just like the old ones. in a good way of course.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Megalobyte said:


>


WOW. that's an Amazing close-up.
i would've never guessed what it is had i not seen the whole dial.
Great looking watch.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Friday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granzzow

Decided to give it a break and clean up in details!


----------



## ThaWatcher

As usual the 111!


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kiwi71

574


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bounce




----------



## Dave.R

Sub today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey




----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on leather!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mickey®

Evening gents. I posted recently that I picked this up&#8230;my first Panerai.

I wore my 116710 all day but put this on as soon as I got home - Like taking your work shoes off and putting on a comfortable pair of slippers...what a comfortable watch.


----------



## bounce




----------



## ryang13

Anyone on the forum own a 915 by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440




----------



## mjrchabot

kiwi71 said:


> I've got a 6.5" wrist and never thought I could pull off a Panerai. I guess I was lucky in that my AD was able to get a 574 for me in about a week. I think it fits me great. No lug overhang and it is surprisingly thin.


Fits like a glove ... I have a similarly sized wrist and considering a 574 next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## bounce




----------



## SaMaster14

Little par 3 course today!


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Just popped on the black strap.


----------



## vesire

Pam 630


----------



## CanPam

382


----------



## bigclive2011

CanPam said:


> 382
> View attachment 15661299


A rare beauty indeed.


----------



## CanPam

bigclive2011 said:


> A rare beauty indeed.


Absolutely. And one of my all time favourites.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tried to get one all over Europe when they first came out with no luck, then with the 505 and failed, finally managed to get a 671 in 2019 after a load more air miles.

The first and IMO the best of all the raft of bronze watches that followed it.


----------



## CanPam

Love the 671 too, it's nicer to wear on the wrist due to the new movement and reduced thickness. I'd be happy to have it also in my collection, one day probably...


----------



## bigclive2011

CanPam said:


> Love the 671 too, it's nicer to wear on the wrist due to the new movement and reduced thickness. I'd be happy to have it also in my collection, one day probably...


They are hard to find as well, just the 1000 worldwide.


----------



## CanPam

The Queen 127


----------



## bigclive2011

Another great Pam, and also a rare one, you have a fantastic collection.


----------



## CanPam

bigclive2011 said:


> Another great Pam, and also a rare one, you have a fantastic collection.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## kalm71908

My 299, haven't taken it off since Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## AL9C1

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Excellent!!! 
Hey tell me about that strap? What is it and who made it. Maybe another pic of it also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Simons194

Finally taken the inbound Deep sea off ... hello stranger 😀


----------



## Mickey®

Morning...need some love. Still trying to bond with this one. So much dial...


----------



## CanPam

721
View attachment 15667145


----------



## AL9C1

Mickey said:


> Morning...need some love. Still trying to bond with this one. So much dial...
> View attachment 15666980


I see just the opposite when I look at a sub. So little dial and tiny hands. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Mickey®

AL9C1 said:


> I see just the opposite when I look at a sub. So little dial and tiny hands. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It really is what you're used to and perspective&#8230;


----------



## AL9C1

Mickey said:


> It really is what you're used to and perspective&#8230;


It really is. Just look at your own pics. That watch looks superb on your wrist. Wear it in a formal setting and see how amazing it looks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpe

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rough day at the office for Donnarumma so far.










EDIT: Oof. It just got even rougher...


----------



## IronHide

Bulk Metallic Glass Saturday









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

AL9C1 said:


> Excellent!!!
> Hey tell me about that strap? What is it and who made it. Maybe another pic of it also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


https://straps-hurricane13.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Barge

My wall is wearing this today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Turpe said:


> Rough day at the office for Donnarumma so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oof. It just got even rougher...


So disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Ptolomeo74 said:


> https://straps-hurricane13.blogspot.com/?m=1


Those are sick!!! I wonder if I can get my hands on some of that leather. Really great looking stuff man. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Turpe

WatchOutChicago said:


> So disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take an interest in Serie A, but my first love - as a Londoner now living in the US - is, and will always be, Arsenal.

Which means I've gotten _way_ more familiar with disappointment than any Rossoneri fan lately. A trend that, sadly, continued today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Oh man...die hard Tottenham supporter here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpe

WatchOutChicago said:


> Oh man...die hard Tottenham supporter here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blocked.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanPam

Venti & XMas


----------



## oldcrow

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15655115


This. So much.


----------



## kiwi71

Turpe said:


> Blocked.


Chelsea here, especially now that they have the 'Merican Christian Pulisic! Struggling lately as well.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

JustAbe said:


> Have a great day everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 15668811


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ryang13

Mickey said:


> Morning...need some love. Still trying to bond with this one. So much dial...
> View attachment 15666980


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulplays

New NATO strap:


----------



## bigclive2011

paulplays said:


> New NATO strap:
> View attachment 15669844


That looks amazing.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## byunts

SaMaster14 said:


>


Is that a San Marino blue m4 in the background? I have one too and love the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

byunts said:


> Is that a San Marino blue m4 in the background? I have one too and love the color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is! Absolutely love the car


----------



## Simons194

88 for today 😀 have a great day everyone !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanPam

499


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

959 with a bit of light reading


----------



## CanPam

Bronzo


----------



## Monica 007

CanPam said:


> Bronzo
> View attachment 15675798


How long does it take for the patina to develop like this?


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Monica 007 said:


> How long does it take for the patina to develop like this?


From what I have heard, not very long


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

PAM 111 from a reputable Japanese dealer on eBay. Went through their authentication process. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Flydive

PAM 320 today.


----------



## DougRoss

Ceramica (PAM 441) with OEM strap...


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a killer strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

ryang13 said:


> That's a killer strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. It's Hirsch heavy calf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heviloupe




----------



## CanPam

Monica 007 said:


> How long does it take for the patina to develop like this?


It depends from the external influences. In my case (living in a island in the Atlantic) some weeks, if you're taking a bath in salted water some hours...


----------



## CanPam

Venti


----------



## ryang13

CanPam said:


> Venti
> View attachment 15683637


Great combo, love that canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

422 on ST Straps canvas.









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stormshadow626




----------



## Thee

The 025 on a very vintage, musty, ammo strap. Anyone else have a musty smelling vintage strap?


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## Ptern




----------



## CanPam

The Queen


----------



## thechancellor




----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

This one landed yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Picnic

Mind if I join the 560 party?


----------



## Tony A.H

JustAbe said:


> Have a great day everyone!! ??
> View attachment 15668811


DANG !!.
that;s way too special.. Love it ? .


----------



## Steverino 417

Got my old 217 Marina Militare on today with a tan Strap-Works band.


----------



## Steverino 417

Now its dark over here, have changed to the black Strap-Works band which is my favourite. Light conditions not as good though!


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanPam

New strap combo. Different, but I really like the result!


----------



## J.Shaker

The Beater


----------



## Krish47

New shoes for the 722.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

PAM 510 today.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormshadow626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible!


----------



## Lowpeak

This PAM560 just arrived today. I've owned the 000, 104, and 233 in the past. I think I'll keep the 560 for awhile!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Lowpeak said:


> This PAM560 just arrived today. I've owned the 000, 104, and 233 in the past. I think I'll keep the 560 for awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love mine, too. I really like the hollow dial as a compromise between the sandwich and sausage dials.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

SaMaster14 said:


> Submersible!


This is on my wish list. Absolutely love this piece.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

On








Crocodile today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Scraped the side of one lug. The first cut is the deepest. Oh well, you live and learn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

RotorSelfWinding said:


> This is on my wish list. Absolutely love this piece.


The dial is quite something. It's quintessentially panerai (with the cushion case, crown guard, small second hand), but also something different (matte blue diving bezel, different indices, etc).

Love having the Submersible in my collection - thought long and hard before pulling the trigger!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15700001


*your baby looks like 382 !! ? .*


----------



## bigclive2011

I am currently in possession of three Bronzos, one of which I will sell soon as the market gets off its arse, but it’s not gonna be the 671 that’s a keeper.


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> I am currently in possession of three Bronzos, one of which I will sell soon as the market gets off its arse, but it's not gonna be the 671 that's a keeper.


oh i had no idea. i thought the picture was playing tricks on my eyes . i guess i've been missing some of your Posts lately. 
so you managed to pick up the 382 then. that's great.
i can guess what the 3rd one is ?. (which might be the one that will eventually go?. i suppose).


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> oh i had no idea. i thought the picture was playing tricks on my eyes . i guess i've been missing some of your Posts lately.
> so you managed to pick up the 382 then. that's great.
> i can guess what the 3rd one is ?. (which might be the one that will eventually go?. i suppose).


Yes the Boutique finally came up with a 968, and I'm not that sure about the Ceramic Bezel, it's not quite........ Bronzo enough for me.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Snow in Texas? GSD wants to play


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes the Boutique finally came up with a 968, and I'm not that sure about the Ceramic Bezel, it's not quite........ Bronzo enough for me.


totally agree.
no sense of keeping it if it doesn't rock your Boat. there are many ways to spend that kind of money on other useful things.
as you very well know. these are very expensive toys to stay in the Box not on the wrist .


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> totally agree.
> no sense of keeping it if it doesn't rock your Boat. there are many ways to spend that kind of money on other useful things.
> as you very well know. these are very expensive toys to stay in the Box not on the wrist .


For sure, it will go, but I hadn't planned on a worldwide Pandemic and the associated economic apocalypse ?


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

510 on Gunny


----------



## horrij1

Going snowboarding tomorrow, so it goes on my "road ID" strap, just in case.


----------



## Picnic

PAM 560


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

IH Biker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great hobnob Dial 👍


----------



## IH Biker

bigclive2011 said:


> Great hobnob Dial


Thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowpeak

PAM 560 on Vintager today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Neillthewatchfan

bunnswatch said:


> View attachment 15677059


Have you tried the watch on different strap combos would be interested in seeing pics if you have? and how's daily wear?


----------



## bunnswatch

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Have you tried the watch on different strap combos would be interested in seeing pics if you have? and how's daily wear?


I had it on the first day on the leather band. But I prefer it on the rubber. Makes it much lighter and comfortable - not to say the leather band wasn't comfortable. Rubber is just a more comfortable material at least winter time.

I love it. I had on everyday yo until a few days ago when a new watch arrived. But I'm itching to put it on. It's probably my favwatch in my collection.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap game is tremendously strong with this one. Another wild and glorious strap sir. Watch is nice too. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Dobra

AL9C1 said:


> The strap game is tremendously strong with this one. Another wild and glorious strap sir. Watch is nice too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you for the beautiful compliments!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## recon493

Pam61 (C - s/n) during entire weather event and emergency planning down in Texas with a bunch of super dedicated first responders. They are about the only thing more reliable than the Unitas 6497 movement in this watch.


----------



## martycus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Maddog1970

Some ceramic 292 for me today!


----------



## Steverino 417

Marina Militare (PAM 217) on dark brown Strap-works band:


----------



## martycus




----------



## coolhandlucas

233 and I braving the elements.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Nice walk up the woods this afternoon in the warm sunshine.


----------



## TheGiggy86

PAM 048 ON VACATION IN ST. THOMAS USVI. FEBRUARY 2021


----------



## ryang13

Really enjoying this green canvas, at least until my order from Sword shows up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

TheGiggy86 said:


> PAM 048 ON VACATION IN ST. THOMAS USVI. FEBRUARY 2021
> View attachment 15725193


I want to be there!!! 😍


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus

1036 on Simona Kommando and 087 on Simona Yellow Submarine


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gmads




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bunnswatch




----------



## AL9C1

bunnswatch said:


> View attachment 15732452


Is this the new Blue Mare? I gots to get me one of those.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

959


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## horrij1

Since I only have one, it is this one....








but I have plans to add one more this year!!


----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Perilo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same strap for my 959 - looks great with the white dial!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47




----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddydog




----------



## nrcooled

1392 today


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

PAM 609 today


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## ar7iste

Hi, I'm excited to share my very first Panerai day!
If people are interested, I could do a full review in the next few weeks since this is an uncommon model. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Krish47




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## ar7iste

Same watch today, I'm just loving it!


----------



## Slowphiveo

510


----------



## SaMaster14

Krish47 said:


> View attachment 15740378


LOVE the strap!


----------



## SaMaster14

Ready a bit early today, decided to sit down and enjoy my coffee for once!


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

SaMaster14 said:


> LOVE the strap!


Thanks mate. It's the Hirsch liberty strap in brown


----------



## mb8780

233!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Keeping it simple and small today. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## machlo




----------



## ThaWatcher

The 111 on a black canvas strap!


----------



## Lowpeak

My 560...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

good Sunday everyone


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

Same watch, but I can't help but share!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Hollow dial halfway between Sandwich and Sausage.


----------



## bigclive2011

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Hollow dial halfway between Sandwich and Sausage.
> 
> View attachment 15754426


Can't beat a sausage sandwich.......with ketchup.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Too many toys


----------



## Lowpeak

Still wearing the 560...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sbena

My new (to me) 177


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Alligator strap on the PAM00560 FTW


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porky51

ryang13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. May I ask what color is the canvas strap and is it 24x22 or 24x24?

I see that most people prefer 24x24 but I feel like it makes the watch too thick. I think 24x22 is more balanced and comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

porky51 said:


> Beautiful. May I ask what color is the canvas strap and is it 24x22 or 24x24?
> 
> I see that most people prefer 24x24 but I feel like it makes the watch too thick. I think 24x22 is more balanced and comfortable.


Thank you, it's vintage green canvas from RedRockStraps. You can find them on Etsy if your interested. It is a 24x22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15761356


Nice watch Clive, I'm Not exactly wearing mine that lives in my office desk

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

I patiently have been rotating watches, all while looking forward to putting this back on. Again, it's my first Panerai - I didn't quite understand that crazy draw of the brand until I strapped this on. I am hooked.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## martycus




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Mirabello1 said:


> Nice watch Clive, I'm Not exactly wearing mine that lives in my office desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So friggin cool


----------



## mb8780

233 on the ocean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CurtisJN

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15763219


Very nice! I've never seen that one before


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Relo60

O and O 682. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011

CurtisJN said:


> Very nice! I've never seen that one before


Thanks, it's a 687, basically a tribute to the early "Radium dials" where the plate under the dial was so radioactive that it burnt the dial brown after a period of time.

Not so good for the wrist ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on sailcloth, today!


----------



## SaMaster14

Mirabello1 said:


> Nice watch Clive, I'm Not exactly wearing mine that lives in my office desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen anything like that; so cool!


----------



## AL9C1

Mirabello1 said:


> Nice watch Clive, I'm Not exactly wearing mine that lives in my office desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh DANG!!! I saw that on IG. So fantastic!!! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ar7iste

I promise I will post less once I am over the honeymoon phase, but I just love the dial of this watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

Same watch today, but I wanted to share the date change from this weekend. I also got to use the nifty 1-hour increment function of the movement which ends up being very practical.


----------



## ThaWatcher

111 on a Corrigia strap.


----------



## Stephen2020

I can now post pictures on here with my first Panerai, a 111.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## 56Diver




----------



## 56Diver

View attachment 15771142
View attachment 15771142


----------



## 56Diver




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15770651
> 
> 
> I can now post pictures on here with my first Panerai, a 111.


A classic!


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## Luis Pablo

Luminor Daylight Chrono titanium


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

New shoes from Combat Straps.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ksrao_74

422 on MS Strap









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FQ01

PAM590 on a green ostrich strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

372 on camo leather

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Dobra said:


> 372 on camo leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo, enjoy your smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## oshuwah




----------



## SubMoose

In its intended environment.


----------



## J.Shaker




----------



## arielsebas1

PAM279

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN

233 on calf ranger


----------



## J.Shaker




----------



## arielsebas1

312 for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

arielsebas1 said:


> 312 for today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I know you. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## saidm

Rocking 510









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

saidm said:


> Rocking 510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


The lume on that keyboard is legit! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## bigclive2011

DOUBLE 0 SEVEN said:


>


Love the dome Chrystal on that 👍


----------



## arielsebas1

Today i'm wearing the 279 on alligator strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

Met a bunch for friends that I used to work with for breakfast, it was nice to get out. Hopefully will start doing it a little more once the wife finishes with her vaccine.


----------



## Gregc

560 Luminor.


----------



## SubMoose

One more from this trip.


----------



## HansGruber

saidm said:


> Rocking 510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


I have this same keyboard


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

DOUBLE 0 SEVEN said:


>


Absolutely love this combo!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## saidm

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Gregc




----------



## pisar




----------



## arielsebas1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orologiollc

329









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## orologiollc

PAM00329 with Camo strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

685 on canvas.









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## cafe racer

795. Love the fact it can be dressed up and down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ryang13

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15791519


That's a great looking strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

372


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pisar




----------



## Slowphiveo

ryang13 said:


> That's a great looking strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...its a Croco.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## kokes

Travelller said:


>


Hi,

beautiful watch! Do you mind me asking what type is it?


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RadTime11

Dobra said:


> 372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so cool!


----------



## Turpe

kokes said:


> Hi,
> 
> beautiful watch! Do you mind me asking what type is it?


I may be wrong, but it looks like a PAM00217.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

DOUBLE 0 SEVEN said:


> 233 on calf ranger


Great strap


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN

With antic brown gator..


----------



## lo_scrivano

PAM with child 

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## SaMaster14

Elevator shot!


----------



## lo_scrivano

SaMaster14 said:


> Elevator shot!


I really like that submersible!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## lo_scrivano

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## SaMaster14

lo_scrivano said:


> I really like that submersible!
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Thank you!


----------



## ryang13

New addition, 10 year anniversary gift from the Mrs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> New addition, 10 year anniversary gift from the Mrs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the 10yr and that badass two hander bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Congrats on the 10yr and that badass two hander bro.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you sir . Hopefully all is well in your neck of the woods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Thank you sir . Hopefully all is well in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad bro. What model number is that one?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Not bad bro. What model number is that one?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


372, next up is for sure a Rad, or submersible, then "done".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## AL9C1

Cfosterm said:


> View attachment 15799912


Love the colors.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Nicocamp353

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

The leather on this combat strap is starting to soften, starting to feel delicious!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep




----------



## nlp

This has been getting a lot of wrist time since I acquired it...


----------



## martycus




----------



## WaltAZ

Brand-new arrival today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejetan

959 on a shark mesh...a happy easter to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

SWilly67 said:


> The leather on this combat strap is starting to soften, starting to feel delicious!


Looks amazing. I'm relatively new to giving Panerai a serious look - is that a Panerai OEM strap?


----------



## SWilly67

WatchThinker said:


> Looks amazing. I'm relatively new to giving Panerai a serious look - is that a Panerai OEM strap?


No, it's a custom strap from Combat Straps.

I'm not even sure I know where the OEM strap is. But I do have about 10-15 straps to go on this, which is part of the Panerai sickne.. ,I mean experience.


----------



## porky51

My only one Pam.


----------



## WaltAZ

PAM 177 on Alpha Straps Grigio...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

1351 on Sword 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2

WaltAZ said:


> Brand-new arrival today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What model is this?


----------



## SaMaster14

New strap from @AL9C1 ; &#8230; PERFECT for the 959!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WaltAZ

TW2 said:


> What model is this?


422

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

WaltAZ said:


> Brand-new arrival today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great watch congratulations ?


----------



## Haf




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## sanik




----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

WaltAZ said:


> Brand-new arrival today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new arrival ????


----------



## Relo60

Love the 959s above. One and only Pam 682. Today's watch.

Advanced Happy Easter to all??????


----------



## horrij1

My only Panerai, finally back from service!!


----------



## bounce

Happy Easter.


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Just switched to this from my BB GMT.


----------



## Cigars

PAM 590


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Dave.R

My Submersible...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

This one. took it mountain biking, wiped out, smacked it on a rock the trail. Got a nice ding on the bezel at the 5:00 position. I didn't break anything, and technically I didn't break the watch either, so it's all good!!


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## SubMoose




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## orologiollc

Still the PAM 329









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Also now available in 42mil.......well done Panerai.


----------



## SWilly67

Suns out guns out. Threw on the summer swim fins today.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15813855
> 
> 
> Also now available in 42mil.......well done Panerai.


Not to high jack the thread and rain on the parade but the very first Bronzo, the PAM 382, was 7,300 euros upon release in late 2011. Now the smaller version is USD 15,900. This new price tag is still absolutely justified IMO - if the PAM01074 were made out of gold. A lot of of other candidates in that price range, even though I'm a sucker for Bronze.


----------



## Speedy B

Weekend ready









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! We're gonna have to do something for that one soon. That pick gave me an idea.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Awesome!!! We're gonna have to do something for that one soon. That pick gave me an idea.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you sir! Let me know about that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## HammyMan37

This guy


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying some Japanese whisky this evening!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## iceman767

111









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt




----------



## nlp

New ABP shark band


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zod368

979 as usual....









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

My only but a goodie.. on some Jeans leather


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

On a brand new moss beige canvas from Liger straps! Have a great week paneristi!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

I started out with another selection on my wrist, but wandered back to the watch box to grab this


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back on rubber in anticipation of sunny days.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

PAM 721. It's huge but I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

ShanghaiYoon said:


> View attachment 15830232
> 
> PAM 721. It's huge but I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, I love bigger watches, the smallest I have is 42mm upto 46mm. I don't have large wrists but wouldn't wear smaller.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

959 in the desert


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Tedo

Green!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Anonimo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

Trying a touch of Red today.









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcdmd

312.

First time posting here. Usually on risti but just joined here after lurking on the for sale listings









Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadmach




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Cigars




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cigars said:


> View attachment 15843512


I see that Padron. Amazing cigars! Some of the few that I feel are worth what they cost. Very consistent from one to the next as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Cigars




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Lowpeak

560 all day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

PAM00352 back on the bracelet in all Titanio


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## elchuckee77

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15850001


One if my fav. Pam's.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15850001


Clive - I love the photos that you post - including the straps. Are the straps all coming from the same place?


----------



## bigclive2011

elchuckee77 said:


> One if my fav. Pam's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was my first so has a special place for me.


----------



## bigclive2011

WatchThinker said:


> Clive - I love the photos that you post - including the straps. Are the straps all coming from the same place?


Why thank you.

No they come from several, all of whom I recommend from experience.

Toshi straps, Peter Gunny, Dr Phil who trades on the bay as strapsssss.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## saidm

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## horrij1




----------



## nrcooled

Picked up a bracelet for my 1392 from the Bal Harbour Panerai boutique and turned into a 722. I'm loving the look so far.


----------



## mjrchabot

My new 773... really enjoying this!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Shot from last weekend, but back to wearing it today so I figured I would post. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## sanik




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

Dinner at the fishing port, and then playing with the lume a bit after.


----------



## blackbolt

005 on Piotr ammo


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Cigars




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## horrij1

Same PAM, differnt day strap.


----------



## nrcooled

Still really enjoying my 1392->722 conversion. The bracelet is crazy comfortable


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67

I make a valiant effort to rotate the watches in my box, I like and enjoy them all. Invariably, this is the watch I have a desire to wear and often find myself strapping it on after work etc. I know I will own more Panerai - I'm just learning that it is my preferred wear. I'm not in a hurry to grow or cultivate my collection, after quite a few years I finally understand myself a bit better.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## MickCollins1916

I've sat around with the same OEM black rubber strap (which I love) on this watch for two years&#8230;lately, switching straps like a madman, trying different things out.

I get it now - these guys are strap monsters!


----------



## mjrchabot

MickCollins1916 said:


> I've sat around with the same OEM black rubber strap (which I love) on this watch for two years&#8230;lately, switching straps like a madman, trying different things out.
> 
> I get it now - these guys are strap monsters!


Killer combo for the summer, imo. I'm really growing fond of the Submersible...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

mjrchabot said:


> Killer combo for the summer, imo. I'm really growing fond of the Submersible...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had that nato in the strap box and gave it a go..I'm surprised how much I liked wearing it on nato, TBH.

I've enjoyed it on a handful of rubber straps to this point, but it's definitely proving to be versatile and a bit of a wrist hog!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

959 on a beaver strap by @AL9C1 ; (dirtysouthstraps)!


----------



## gmads

Back to the basics...


----------



## horrij1

Took my pocket knife and changed the name of the coffee company.


----------



## mjrchabot

SaMaster14 said:


> 959 on a beaver strap by @AL9C1 ; (dirtysouthstraps)!


As a Canadian, I'm appalled you've taken one of our nation's magestic animals and turned him into a watch strap!

Lol just kidding .. killer looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

mjrchabot said:


> As a Canadian, I'm appalled you've taken one of our nation's magnetic animals and turned him into a watch strap!
> 
> Lol just kidding .. killer looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Technically _I_ didn't make it


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

422









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

mjrchabot said:


> As a Canadian, I'm appalled you've taken one of our nation's magestic animals and turned him into a watch strap!
> 
> Lol just kidding .. killer looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao I just ordered 50 tails for watch straps. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mjrchabot

AL9C1 said:


> Lmao I just ordered 50 tails for watch straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


These beaver tails?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saidm

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888

Today is a good day to become a Panerista. Just got my first one.


----------



## ryang13

Jean1888 said:


> Today is a good day to become a Panerista. Just got my first one.
> View attachment 15870094


Congratulations! Great looking watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## ryang13

Cigars said:


> View attachment 15870259


Very nice .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

PAM 005 on Julien Landa's Blue Jeans strap with a Maddog SLC Maiale buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cigars




----------



## Sebast975

PAM 574 all day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Ptern

sanik said:


>


Great looking combo...who made the strap?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

At 3 degrees celsius, I'll stay out of the water for the moment.


----------



## FQ01

PAM177









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

This just in today, PAM422. I have owned a couple of 44mm Luminors in the past, but not a 47mm. Love it!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

[QUOTE = "Ptern, post: 53438045, członek: 3136"]
Świetnie wyglądająca kombinacja ... kto stworzył pasek?
[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]
Mój przyjaciel 


https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=Santino%20Leathercraft


----------



## SWilly67

sanik said:


> [QUOTE = "Ptern, post: 53438045, członek: 3136"]
> Świetnie wyglądająca kombinacja ... kto stworzył pasek?
> [/ ZACYTOWAĆ]
> Mój przyjaciel
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=Santino%20Leathercraft


----------



## horrij1

PAM183 on a Gunny canvas strap


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## mjrchabot

GregBe said:


> This just in today, PAM422. I have owned a couple of 44mm Luminors in the past, but not a 47mm. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm starting to consider a 47mm PAM myself... looks great on you! Wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## laplumej01

Manstrom said:


>


Love the strap on your watch. Would you mind sharing where you got it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Ptern




----------



## SaMaster14

Recently discontinued (?) 959 on sailcloth!


----------



## cerberus63

Finally some warm weather


----------



## Manstrom

laplumej01 said:


> Love the strap on your watch. Would you mind sharing where you got it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome:






Mays-Berlin.com - Canvas Military Green


Dieses Canvas Strap in military green mit einer schönen weizenfarbenen Naht. In dieser Farbkombination wahrscheinlich DER Klassiker unter den Ca




www.mays-berlin.com


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## GregBe

A little Panerai day lume. PAM 422 to kick off the weekend









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

mjrchabot said:


> I'm starting to consider a 47mm PAM myself... looks great on you! Wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.25" was a little worried about the size, but love it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

PAM005 on Delaurian strap with Maddog buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Rodentman

My 176 with a new Granite Gator strap I just rec'd today. Strap is quite stiff but I will break it in....


----------



## AL9C1

Rodentman said:


> My 176 with a new Granite Gator strap I just rec'd today. Strap is quite stiff but I will break it in....
> 
> View attachment 15884270
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884272
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884273


Strap is fantastic. Great color. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## rolex_dad

Newest addition









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## SWilly67

It finally feels like summer, which means rum vs gin. Sunday problems are the best problems.


----------



## Turpe

SWilly67 said:


> It finally feels like summer, which means rum vs gin. Sunday problems are the best problems.


Rum is always the answer. With some lime, fresh mint and a little soda water.


----------



## SWilly67

Turpe said:


> Rum is always the answer. With some lime, fresh mint and a little soda water.


And rum did indeed win, some Flor de Cana 12yr old did the trick.


----------



## Turpe

SWilly67 said:


> And rum did indeed win, some Flor de Cana 12yr old did the trick.


Nice - I've mostly been drinking a sugar cane rum from www.drylanddistillers.com, a small distillery in my town. It makes for a good mojito, but an even better caipirinha.

Salud/slainte/skål/santé/saluti!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Cigars




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cigars said:


> View attachment 15888359


EXCELLENT stuff! I love Padron cigars. I think they are one of the very few that live up to their name and are actually worth what they cost. I haven't found more consistent or flavorful cigars. I am smoking one from their standard line as I type this and it is an awesome smoke. Draw and burn are always near perfect.

Oh and that Panerai and drink look yummy as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

I think 40mm is the perfect size for me


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo.. what's the ref # on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## vesire

mjrchabot said:


> Beautiful combo.. what's the ref # on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, thats them PAM 422 on my handmade strap


----------



## Picnic

vesire said:


> Thanks, thats them PAM 422 on my handmade strap


That's incredible. When I saw the first picture I was thinking that might be the best watch-strap combo I've seen so far. Something about the texture of the strap just looks perfect with the watch. Really nice job.


----------



## Cigars




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## saidm

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

About yesterday with the 312 wrapped on a sick DiStefano strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## nrcooled

Still loving the new bracelet


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Audkat0311

GregBe said:


> This just in today, PAM422. I have owned a couple of 44mm Luminors in the past, but not a 47mm. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A lot of people I've talked to are afraid the 47mm Pam is too big, but to me it wears perfectly


----------



## Audkat0311




----------



## Picnic

At a cafe.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arielsebas1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedo

Green & Gold GMT


----------



## SaMaster14

Relaxing Sunday afternoon


----------



## Sub4

arielsebas1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your tattoo.

Sincerely
Louis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Taking the holiday Monday at the right pace.


----------



## Crow1962

Ready for a bike trip...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki

New shoes: Teju Lizzard made by DangerousD9 straps.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## ryang13

Honeymoon starts all over again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Honeymoon starts all over again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New one?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> New one?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Swapped out the 1351! Who needs a date window anyway?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Swapped out the 1351! Who needs a date window anyway?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. Hell I'm even ok without a second hand. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic

Killing time at a dog pool.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic

And today, back on black (OEM rubber) for a day at a pool meant for humans.


----------



## sanik




----------



## bounce




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

Beautiful night for Panerai, Blue Jays baseball, and a Vlad Guerrero, Jr. home run trot in Buffalo, N.Y. ️

Toronto friends, we obviously wish the circumstances were different, but thanks for letting us borrow the team for a moment - Buffalo is glad they're here and expanding their fan base.


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## josherau

Love it!


----------



## josherau

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15918661


awesome combo...


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

1084










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom

Love the accordion-style Pam rubber straps for my 683! Usually switch up b/w the white, orange, & olive green. Have tried a number of Panerai's other calfskin & rubber straps with this model, but it gets too top heavy on my wrist with them, whereas with the accordion straps it sits perfectly.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Speedy B

SWilly67 said:


>


You like the white band? I've been looking at the white RubberB for my submersible. I'm afraid it will be too bright for me but it looks good on your wrist. I'm torn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Speedy B said:


> You like the white band? I've been looking at the white RubberB for my submersible. I'm afraid it will be too bright for me but it looks good on your wrist. I'm torn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, it seems like a great summer colour. Instead of RubberB you may want to explore AliBaba. You didn't hear that from me.


----------



## horrij1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

PAM774 today on a 22/22 custom Greg Stevens "Ultimate Brown" strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

First day out with my new toy. Already have a green rubber and 'rust' salvage strap coming from StrapsCo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Cigars said:


> View attachment 15888359


that's a lotta Amber in One Drink.
sure i'll take that, but still AM over here ? .
Great shot.


----------



## WatchBri




----------



## NMehring

630









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Wednesday .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puzz1e

My baby









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

959!


----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## horrij1

Been doing a lot of landscaping and yard work wearing my PAM26. It is getting knocked around a little, but it was already a kind of ugly, and it's not like it is a limited edition or anything. ?


----------



## KP9

Hello...25 says hi!


----------



## KP9

Aiming a 26 as my 4th...



horrij1 said:


> Been doing a lot of landscaping and yard work wearing my PAM26. It is getting knocked around a little, but it was already a kind of ugly, and it's not like it is a limited edition or anything. ?
> 
> View attachment 15931737


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch.

Have a great day.


----------



## KP9

preparing a virtual work presentation on a 220.


----------



## buddahlou

499


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## DwightKschrute




----------



## cerberus63

Dinner last night


----------



## SaMaster14

Perfect chill by the pool watch!










Edit: the "detail" of the rubber strap is also something else! Love how it has almost like metallic flakes in there!


----------



## KP9

sanik said:


>


What a beautiful shot!!
Pam 111?


----------



## SWilly67

0392 today.


----------



## KP9

Triple Blue and a 220


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

682 check in👍🏼👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## prabsri

New to me PAM422


----------



## KP9

White Oxford, Navy Blue Chinos, Black Converse and 25.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

KP9 said:


> preparing a virtual work presentation on a 220.
> 
> View attachment 15933901


Where are the socks 

Have Yiu ever weighted the watch on bracelet ? Curious on weight. I always liked the looks of their bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad

SaMaster14 said:


> Perfect chill by the pool watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the "detail" of the rubber strap is also something else! Love how it has almost like metallic flakes in there!


I love this one, fun summer set up. 
I'm thinking of getting a blue rubber for my 973 as well


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on canvas

Thanks Panerai for a 42mm submersible well suited for my 6.8" wrist. I liked the slimmer case with the new Mvt too


----------



## KP9

Jeep99dad said:


> Where are the socks
> 
> Have Yiu ever weighted the watch on bracelet ? Curious on weight. I always liked the looks of their bracelet.


It is about 200g with 3 links removed.


----------



## ar7iste

Pam 569 again today!


----------



## arielsebas1

Bronzo PAM671

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus




----------



## KP9

martycus said:


>


 don't you just love the very domed sapphire!


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Monkwearmouth

0796










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15951501


oh I love this model!!


----------



## bigclive2011

KP9 said:


> oh I love this model!!


Thanks, so do I.

I have a few PAMs, and wanted something very different, the dial changes colour from a deep orange to almost grey depending on the lighting.


----------



## prabsri

PAM422


----------



## SWilly67

My setup for Fathers Day, and with that Happy Fathers day to all who have spawned.


----------



## orologiollc

PAM580









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, so do I.
> 
> I have a few PAMs, and wanted something very different, the dial changes colour from a deep orange to almost grey depending on the lighting.


Wow this is the 687 3 days Acciaio 47mm!!
Why cant they make it 44mm?

You must be a big man!


----------



## bigclive2011

KP9 said:


> Wow this is the 687 3 days Acciaio 47mm!!
> Why cant they make it 44mm?
> 
> You must be a big man!


A lot bigger since lockdown 🙄


----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> A lot bigger since lockdown 🙄


lol hahaha.


----------



## bounce




----------



## ar7iste

I keep posting it but it's just because I love it! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## arielsebas1

bronzo 671 just a few days ago x

Happy Sunday X Happy Father's Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 15949849


What strap is that? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KP9

ar7iste said:


> I keep posting it but it's just because I love it! Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 15952040


This is the Pam 569 Panerai Submersible. It comes in 3 sizes, what's yours?
Understand it is the one & only left hand Submersible in the market?


----------



## ar7iste

KP9 said:


> This is the Pam 569 Panerai Submersible. It comes in 3 sizes, what's yours?
> Understand it is the one & only left hand Submersible in the market?


I am not sure I understand your first question, the PAM 569 is a 47mm submersible, but it only comes in 47. The 42 and 44 submersible are different model names.
There are a few other left handed submersible, like the 358, 607, 239, and maybe some more, not too sure.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## KP9

WFH with 560


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JonS1967

Started off the day with my Monaco and switched to this for a Father's Day outing with the family. Happy Father's Day to all of you dads out there! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

It's been a very long while since the 24 had seen wrist time. Happy to be enjoying it

I had to dust it off before I put it on  today.


----------



## KP9

All Blue and 220


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## KP9

nrcooled said:


> It's been a very long while since the 24 had seen wrist time. Happy to be enjoying it
> 
> I had to dust it off before I put it on  today.


 my 25 says hi to your 24....


----------



## horrij1

DuckaDiesel said:


> What strap is that? Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, that is an Erica's Original black ops strap with PDV hardware and an off white stripe


----------



## JustAbe

2 hands and 24 times a day, only one hand, magic!! 😉 Stay safe and healthy, everyone 👍😷


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

959 paired with some unsweetened oolong tea with aloe vera!


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP9

Safe Management Officer on rounds today  ...Tour De CoVID


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

Sunday Blues


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

WFC = WFCafe&#8230;


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

Back to office blues...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15967975


 Steve&#8230;.Your mission&#8230;..should you choose to except it, is to change the strap&#8230;&#8230;.

Without dropping a micro screw on the floor and spending twenty minutes trying to find it ?


----------



## Stephen2020

bigclive2011 said:


> Steve&#8230;.Your mission&#8230;..should you choose to except it, is to change the strap&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Without dropping a micro screw on the floor and spending twenty minutes trying to find it ?


Clive, I don't know if i've got any straps wide enough nowadays, I definately know what you mean about dropping tiny screws, and often never finding them in my case! ☺


----------



## bigclive2011

Stephen2020 said:


> Clive, I don't know if i've got any straps wide enough nowadays, I definately know what you mean about dropping tiny screws, and often never finding them in my case! ☺


Come on man get with the game&#8230;. You have a Panerai and Havnt got a dozen straps for it??

Check out Dr Phil on the bay he trades as strapssss, great bloke, great quality, great prices.


----------



## Stephen2020

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on man get with the game&#8230;. You have a Panerai and Havnt got a dozen straps for it??
> 
> Check out Dr Phil on the bay he trades as strapssss, great bloke, great quality, great prices.


Thanks, i'll have a look for him.


----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this a lot lately.


----------



## Colombia

Came in today yepiiii


----------



## BeachBoy

My 112 is back from a very expensive service.


----------



## arielsebas1

BeachBoy said:


> My 112 is back from a very expensive service.


Looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBoy

arielsebas1 said:


> Looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,

I will post a thread about my service experience. A little disappointed for the price hehe


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ryang13

SaMaster14 said:


>


That blue/grey is such a great combo. What a sharp looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

ryang13 said:


> That blue/grey is such a great combo. What a sharp looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur !!!


----------



## SaMaster14

ryang13 said:


> That blue/grey is such a great combo. What a sharp looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Drksaint




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Liking the new Horus.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Pam973 to Kick off the long weekend.

Have a great 4th weekend everyone.


----------



## ryang13

372 on Mark Sanders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Happy 4th July to all my watch buddies stateside.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## KP9

will be wearing this soon!


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

My BRAND NEW PAM 915.


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy 4th!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Some mornings espresso matters more than it should. my new 915 and a double shot. ( no&#8230;. it isn't 2am)&#8230;


----------



## cerberus63

On Vacation in New York City


----------



## KP9

Do I really need another pair of matching loafers / belt to go with the new strap?


----------



## bigclive2011

KP9 said:


> Do I really need another pair of matching loafers / belt to go with the new strap?
> View attachment 15980765


Yes, go get em.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gooter

Happy Friday everyone









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Neillthewatchfan

WatchThinker said:


> View attachment 15978490
> 
> 
> My BRAND NEW PAM 915.


Can I ask out of curiosity does the watch have the display casebook?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Fun Saturday combo 
Pam973 on a Spinnaker branded rubber nato


----------



## Picnic

Sunday morning coffee.


----------



## sanik




----------



## WatchThinker

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Can I ask out of curiosity does the watch have the display casebook?


Yes! One reason I bought this particular PAM. It was brand new from an AD, but still with the display back. I'm told the 914/915 have been transitioned into solid, and i had a new 914 to try that was, indeed, solid.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## lennet

...beloved 0992.


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## WatchThinker

Rainy day, rubber strap, espresso with the dogs&#8230;,


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern




----------



## arielsebas1

Not the best pic. but it's ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nihil sleighride

Just arrived today PAM590


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## WatchThinker

Morning All! 915 on canvas starting the day for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern




----------



## JazzBell




----------



## JazzBell




----------



## JazzBell




----------



## KP9

25 assemble!


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today on a bright orange rubber nato

Gonna head to the AD later to see what rubber straps they have in stock for this one before we go on our beach vaca


----------



## Colombia




----------



## horrij1

Doing some work on the pool today.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jeep99dad

Bought a New strap for my 973 this afternoon


----------



## arielsebas1

pepepatryk said:


>


that strap looks sick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch

My 795!


----------



## SaMaster14

Jeep99dad said:


> Bought a New strap for my 973 this afternoon


Great combo!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

SaMaster14 said:


> Great combo!!


Thank you  I was going for blue but they were out but had this green in the box so I left with it. I liked how it looks on the 973. Will be great for vaca. I ordered a blue


----------



## lo_scrivano

Jeep99dad said:


> Bought a New strap for my 973 this afternoon


I love that strap. Can't wait to join the Submersible club soon and get myself that strap!


----------



## bounce




----------



## SWilly67

Summer flip flops on today.


----------



## KP9

Kind of bored with the steel bracelet...put on the good old black calf leather and check out the new buckle...


----------



## KP9

KP9 said:


> Kind of bored with the steel bracelet...put on the good old black calf leather and check out the new buckle...
> 
> View attachment 16007219


----------



## KP9

or this?


----------



## lo_scrivano

This one&#8230;


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't taken this off for over a week.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Just arrived today. 1209 Azzurro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## lo_scrivano

Does anyone here know if a Standard 175/25 OEM Panerai rubber strap for a 44m Luminor will fit a 6.4” wrist? The leather one that came with the watch is too long even on the last hole but sometimes rubber works differently.

Or do I have to order the XS size which has less choice in terms of colors.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

lo_scrivano said:


> Does anyone here know if a Standard 175/25 OEM Panerai rubber strap for a 44m Luminor will fit a 6.4" wrist? The leather one that came with the watch is too long even on the last hole but sometimes rubber works differently.
> 
> Or do I have to order the XS size which has less choice in terms of colors.


Id go for a smaller size, I have a 7 inch wrist and I am at the 2nd to last hole, i can even squeeze into the last one.
Id rather have a smaller strap for myself too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 for the evening

I reaally like this one a lot


----------



## lo_scrivano

DuckaDiesel said:


> Id go for a smaller size, I have a 7 inch wrist and I am at the 2nd to last hole, i can even squeeze into the last one.
> Id rather have a smaller strap for myself too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought so. Thank you for confirming! May have to go aftermarket. The XS selection is great for 42mm but not so much for 44mm.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on OP rubber again


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshMan114

PAM 797 with some day lume.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thadmach

1313


----------



## unofficial

602 on Dirk's olive sharkie


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

flipped my 560 for a 112...just back from a polish and thankfully, authenticated as gen..
so you know and thanks for the pep convo, Clive


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

KP9 said:


> flipped my 560 for a 112...just back from a polish and thankfully, authenticated as gen..
> so you know and thanks for the pep convo, Clive
> 
> View attachment 16018226


I love the 112, I'm curious what made you flip a 560 for the 112. Is it the sammich?


----------



## KP9

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the 112, I'm curious what made you flip a 560 for the 112. Is it the sammich?


Take a look side by side.

My 560 was a sandwich dial too..but easily mistaken for a painted one...the sandwich cut on the 112 is more pronounced. Dial wise, 112 is better balanced while the 560 is a little more spaced out from the bottom half of the dial.

I prefer the bettarini cases from the classic models such as the 112, 111 with a gentler sloped bezel and a convex crystal. The 560 has a steeper sloped bezel and a flat crystal.

The 112 has a ETA movement so its lighter on the pockets, servicing wise. In-house movements cost a lot to service and I don't like the inscription "8 Days", most would agree.

The 560 looks more refined but Panerais are not about being refined. Just look at the Dues, the thinner profiles and pathetic 100 water resistance. Sorry to say, I find them ugly and deformed. You either have the wrists for a Pam or you don't.

I do not necessary agree that 560 replaces the 112 and 510 replaces the 111. Nothing replaces the classic.


----------



## KP9

Which do you prefer?


----------



## cerberus63

1314


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15995449


BEAUTIFUL 🥰 .
LOVE the even patina and *No* Green surface stain .


----------



## bounce

Swapped over to this for the afternoon.


----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16017477


Painted dial has its appeal too, doesnt it?
The more I stare at it, the more I wanna get one eventually....yes this base model...might even send to Jack for PVDing.


----------



## Picnic

Grease splatter following an encounter with an overzealous Korean bbq grill.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 at the beach  today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ar7iste

I tried this and am really tempted since I parted with my 569. I think what I really want is a 372 or 673 but they are too large.
I need your help, what to do?


----------



## KP9

Black polo, beige slacks, black leather belt, black loafers and black calf leather strap on my 112..
Simple, classy and dynamite...


----------



## nrcooled

KP9 said:


> Take a look side by side.
> 
> My 560 was a sandwich dial too..but easily mistaken for a painted one...the sandwich cut on the 112 is more pronounced. Dial wise, 112 is better balanced while the 560 is a little more spaced out from the bottom half of the dial.
> 
> I prefer the bettarini cases from the classic models such as the 112, 111 with a gentler sloped bezel and a convex crystal. The 560 has a steeper sloped bezel and a flat crystal.
> 
> The 112 has a ETA movement so its lighter on the pockets, servicing wise. In-house movements cost a lot to service and I don't like the inscription "8 Days", most would agree.
> 
> The 560 looks more refined but Panerais are not about being refined. Just look at the Dues, the thinner profiles and pathetic 100 water resistance. Sorry to say, I find them ugly and deformed. You either have the wrists for a Pam or you don't.
> 
> I do not necessary agree that 560 replaces the 112 and 510 replaces the 111. Nothing replaces the classic.
> 
> View attachment 16018657
> View attachment 16018685


Well put!

The 112 was my first and started my love of Panerai. I don't think I'll ever part with it.

I also happen to be wearing mine today.


----------



## KP9

nrcooled said:


> Well put!
> 
> The 112 was my first and started my love of Panerai. I don't think I'll ever part with it.
> 
> I also happen to be wearing mine today.


your grey strap brings out the black in the dial!


----------



## polishammer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

My 915 is my espresso companion this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Beach time


----------



## Fazboy

My first Panerai.....Pam 183


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## lo_scrivano

1209 in Noir


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Cheers from Venice (California) &#8230; had to get in that wrist shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

lo_scrivano said:


> 1209 in Noir


Awesome


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mlacer

Oh hello der


----------



## SaMaster14

In its element!


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## nrcooled

126 for me today. The 112 had a big weekend to include camping and a hot air balloon festival so she gets Sunday off.


----------



## martycus




----------



## lo_scrivano

mlacer said:


> Oh hello der
> View attachment 16032221


Beautiful PAM535 there!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## fgarian

This is the second time I've posted it. My one and only!! I love this model, gets me excited every time I look at it and put it on. I don't own multiples of any brand.


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap.

My first, and one of my favourites as well.


----------



## bounce

My friend & I walking in Dovedale, Derbyshire.


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## tonch504

Bronze Friday.


----------



## orologiollc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaltAZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JustAbe

Supermarket run with the Venti!! Stay safe, yall!! 👍😷


----------



## Haf




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Otto Giorni Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai for today!! Have a blessed Sunday, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> Otto Giorni Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai for today!! Have a blessed Sunday, everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16046104
> 
> View attachment 16046101


Movement picture required Abe 😉


----------



## JustAbe

Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai


----------



## JustAbe

New look courtesy of @AL9C1!! Thank you, Big AL 🤔😊


----------



## JustAbe

@AL9C1 is a strap genius!! Thanks a million, Bro!! 🤩😎😍 🙏😊


----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai
> View attachment 16046218
> 
> View attachment 16046220


Nice 😍


----------



## tonch504

Slytech today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## martycus




----------



## arielsebas1

PAM312 for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

PAM 112


----------



## JustAbe

Have a good one, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## china

The little Radiomir


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## tonch504

My first, and favourite, Panerai. The mighty 112.


----------



## mlacer

lo_scrivano said:


> Beautiful PAM535 there!


Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wwiseman

One growing on me A LOT.... the 1314.


----------



## WatchThinker

My 915 has been getting a lot of water time this week.


----------



## tonch504

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16051735


Super cool.


----------



## tonch504

720 seemed like a good choice today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

On the 12th, wearing the 1314.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

G-Wagen desert dune bashing!! Have a great day, everyone!! 😱 👍😷


----------



## njdan

Just picked this up this week, added into my rotation.


----------



## fgarian




----------



## Ptern




----------



## paulplays

389 on rubber today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16057545


Awesome dial, @bigclive2011, but I could never understand this one, putting the display case back of the watch as the bezel!! Crazy Italians, I guess!! 👍 😉😊


----------



## GregBe

njdan said:


> Just picked this up this week, added into my rotation.
> View attachment 16056069


Nice, congrats!

Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Picnic

Holiday weekend.


----------



## Fazboy

Coffee for me 😉☕....The Pam 183


----------



## 54B

PAM 1314 today


----------



## rafaellunes

Cheers!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## njdan

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16054027


What strap you have on your Panerai?


----------



## JustAbe

njdan said:


> What strap you have on your Panerai?


Strap: Scamosciato Dark Brown, Beige Stitching.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## rafaellunes

Still the same!

Expendables version!










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Saxman8845

Just arrived yesterday









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe

Did I tell you just how much I hate blue watches, dials, and straps?!! Now, for the Bronzo, I can make an exception!! 😜 Stay safe and healthy, folks!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

On the wrist!! 😊


----------



## 54B

PAM1314 on an Erika's MN today. Happy Thursday all!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tonch504

54B said:


> PAM1314 on an Erika's MN today. Happy Thursday all!


Nice combination. Really works well.


----------



## tonch504

968 and some light reading.


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai submersible for the day and hopefully a couple of hours of pool time later

I LOVE this watch


----------



## sebgreen

Jeep99dad said:


> Panerai submersible for the day and hopefully a couple of hours of pool time later
> 
> I LOVE this watch


This makes me want to get the green strap. Is the texture the same as the black one it came with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pool time with the sub


----------



## John-E-Mac

My trusty 177K.


----------



## 2edyson

My first love 112









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

The collection getting some sun










Simona Lo Storico today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Rubber-B faux gator rubber strap


----------



## tonch504




----------



## 54B

horrij1 said:


> Rubber-B faux gator rubber strap
> View attachment 16076115


A destro worn on a destro mano! Lovely watch - it's nicely aging with the markings on the PVD giving it similar character to the markings on steel.


----------



## rafaellunes

Today, I switched the black rubber to green military rubber OEM strap! Gorgeous! Much better now!


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888

8 1/4 wrist, 44mm


----------



## bounce

Out for afternoon drinks with some friends today, so it had to be my PAM.


----------



## tonch504

Bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## tonch504

112


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FQ01

PAM & Apples (aka ApplePAM)









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

tonch504 said:


> Bronze.


So nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 and probably my best purchase over the last year or two even ahead of my new Sub41. 
There is just something cool with the submersibles


----------



## JustAbe

JLC PAM 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on sailcloth


----------



## JustAbe

The obligatory case back shot!! 🧐😉😂 👍😷


----------



## kiwidj

PAM190


----------



## tonch504

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 and probably my best purchase over the last year or two even ahead of my new Sub41.
> There is just something cool with the submersibles


Great watch and great Flag!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

PAM01314 today on the original strap.


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## bounce

Popped it onto the rubber for the first time today, quite comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011

bounce said:


> Popped it onto the rubber for the first time today, quite comfortable.
> View attachment 16098735
> View attachment 16098736


The OEM PAM rubber is supremely comfortable isn't it ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

bigclive2011 said:


> The OEM PAM rubber is supremely comfortable isn't it ?


It certainly is, I think the rubber will be a better option than the leather for an upcoming holiday to Portugal.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973


----------



## RadiumWatches

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16054027


Beautiful. What model number is this one?


----------



## cerberus63

Love, the watch, love the strap. Despite some of the bizarre hate it gets around the forum, I truly enjoy Panerai.


----------



## Watch222

Feeling special with the panerai 00077 special edition 2pices 😎 Anyone seen it before ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've worn the 973 last three days


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mikegpd

.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Birch

Lil 630 action today!


----------



## Birch

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16098591


A 372/422 is on my list when I can move my 000


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## FQ01

PAM024 on a fish skin strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe

RadiumWatches said:


> Beautiful. What model number is this one?


Thank you, @RadiumWatches!! This is the Panerai Luminor PAM00390 Boutique Edition 2011.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## brianinCA

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16100618


Looks great! What reference is that?


----------



## bigclive2011

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What reference is that?


Thanks.

Its a 425 SLC, tribute to the earliest Panerai divers from the 1940's.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

PAM 01314 on a new strap today. More sober than some of the other straps this watch can take but it's nice that the Luminor can be smarter from time to time.

Really nice experience in the London boutique yesterday, picking up the strap. It wasn't just the friendly staff but also the friendly customers.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

1084 on red rocks canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe

Not the other 3!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hedet




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## 54B

PAM01314 on a leather strap. Just about gets under the cuff.


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## FQ01

024 on a green shark









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Jean1888 said:


> 8 1/4 wrist, 44mm
> View attachment 16081761
> 
> View attachment 16081776


Looks for a 40 on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tooch

My trusty well worn 111 on a brand new canvas strap that I just received from Joe at Diaboliq Straps


----------



## JustAbe

A four-watch rotation away from home, the 3D printed Panerai with a warranty!! Stay safe, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## Jeep99dad

DuckaDiesel said:


> 1084 on red rocks canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This looks great buddy. Love that canvas. Looks very well made.


----------



## Jeep99dad

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16116257


This dial looks phenomenal


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today 
This one has quickly and unexpectedly become a favorite 










































I'm really digging how this 42mm case wears on me. 
These submersible have so much character, and now wears very flat and comfortable on the wrist unlike my old 243 which wobbled on my wrist and was super heavy.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SaMaster14

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16123177


Love that lume! And a sick band, too


----------



## JustAbe

SaMaster14 said:


> Love that lume! And a sick band, too


Thank you, @SaMaster14!! The lume is to die for. 🤩 The band looks sick but is inconvenient to put on an 8+ wrist, and the keeper keeps slipping off!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @SaMaster14!! The lume is to die for.  The band looks sick but is inconvenient to put on an 8+ wrist, and the keeper keeps slipping off!!


Oh no, that's unfortunate about the band&#8230; good thing these watches are strap monsters!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! ??
> View attachment 16123721


That's a rare one Abe, first one I've seen in real life, well almost ?


----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> That's a rare one Abe, first one I've seen in real life, well almost ?


Thank you, @bigclive2011!! It is a rare bird indeed, and I have not seen another!! Eventually, there will be 269 other ones around!! ? ??


----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @bigclive2011!! It is a rare bird indeed, and I have not seen another!! Eventually, there will be 269 other ones around!! 😊 👍😷


Good to see some new watches on here for variety 👍


----------



## michael_m

Been holding onto this Kev ammo for 12 years. The watch for it should be here today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Still the same one. Not planning to switch!! 🤩😍


----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> Still the same one. Not planning to switch!! 🤩😍
> View attachment 16124884


Who needs light bulbs 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

PAM01314 in front of a photo of the Indian Ocean, wishing I was there again&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> PAM01314 in front of a photo of the Indian Ocean, wishing I was there again&#8230;


Wow&#8230;.you and me both&#8230;.the Maldives is hopefully coming off the red list soon, so maybe in February ??


----------



## 54B

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow&#8230;.you and me both&#8230;.the Maldives is hopefully coming off the red list soon, so maybe in February ??


We had Mauritius booked in 2020 for a celebration but ended up settling for Whitstable. It was nice enough but I'm definitely looking forward to going further afield in 2022! Fingers crossed indeed.


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> We had Mauritius booked in 2020 for a celebration but ended up settling for Whitstable. It was nice enough but I'm definitely looking forward to going further afield in 2022! Fingers crossed indeed.


Yes we have had five holidays cancelled so far, and my wife is getting a bit stir crazy.










Ive stopped trying to talk to her over dinner 😳


----------



## michael_m

Just got it&#8230;fits the strap great!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes we have had five holidays cancelled so far, and my wife is getting a bit stir crazy.


Same story here. Everything we book gets canceled due to some craziness or the other. Losing my $h1t here


----------



## bigclive2011

lo_scrivano said:


> Same story here. Everything we book gets canceled due to some craziness or the other. Losing my $h1t here


Next year 🤞🏻

As I said last year 😬


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today


























I've been grabbing this one more than any other watch.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy Saturday to you all. Just got a new military green strap for my 631 and I have fallen in love with it all over again. Isn't that the joy of Panerai? Also I am so happy I didn't flip it to fund the submersible. Don't they make a stunning pair? I don't need any more of these. These will last me a lifetime (yes yes&#8230; famous last words].










Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


----------



## Jeep99dad

lo_scrivano said:


> Happy Saturday to you all. Just got a new military green strap for my 631 and I have fallen in love with it all over again. Isn't that the joy of Panerai? Also I am so happy I didn't flip it to fund the submersible. Don't they make a stunning pair? I don't need any more of these. These will last me a lifetime (yes yes&#8230; famous last words].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


Great duo indeed. 
Love the OP mil green straps. Haven't taken it off the watch since I got mine.

Crazy how small the submersible looks vs. the luminor.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Jeep99dad said:


> Great duo indeed.
> Love the OP mil green straps. Haven't taken it off the watch since I got mine.
> 
> Crazy how small the submersible looks vs. the luminor.


Yep. It's a 42 sub plus you add the bezel and there is a massive diff in dial and overall look. I like it because it creates two different looks in the collection.

Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PAMily Man

Wearing LoS make-up today 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-N975F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

PAMily Man said:


> Wearing LoS make-up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-N975F folosind Tapatalk


That looks awesome


----------



## PAMily Man

Thank you
LoS did wonders
This is last week without make-up


----------



## 54B

PAM01314. When I bought this watch it was definitely a "not with suits" purchase. Sacrilege though it may be, I changed my mind pretty quickly.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

*







*


----------



## nrcooled

112 is back on the wrist


----------



## GregBe

PAM973 today, such a terrific watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Brown leather band switch for the fall.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jean1888

1351 44mm


----------



## PAMily Man

At the dentist


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap.

Well not the dentist bit 😱


----------



## WatchThinker

Some mornings a big watch and a big load of espresso are just what's needed to set you right with the world....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

I think I forgot to post yesterday's.😬


----------



## 54B

1314










(The book title doesn't really work following those beautiful Bronzos.)


----------



## parachrom1

Pam 0312 in blue shark skin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man

King_Neptune said:


> I think I forgot to post yesterday's.😬
> 
> View attachment 16141303


That's bad ass
Is that a 26mm mash?
Where from,please ?


----------



## PAMily Man

671 in Python


----------



## michael_m




----------



## bigclive2011

michael_m said:


>


I love the plexiglass look 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

Here's mine.


----------



## trameline

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16144639
> 
> 
> Here's mine.


What size is this watch, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Panerai Probably 44mm, I'm thinking 47mm might be a bit too big.


----------



## bigclive2011

The 372 is 47mil and is a big watch.

You will be ok if your wrist is 7”+


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Puma74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man

.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Relo60

Friday Pam Day😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Paneristi,


----------



## pwrfulpete




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today. I freaking love this thing 

Have a great weekend


----------



## kayvondn

PAM00114

A beautiful classic 









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

722 wannabe on the wrist









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietzster

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 today. I freaking love this thing
> 
> Have a great weekend


Nice shot!


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## 54B

PAM01314 on an Erika’s Original MN, which was kindly gifted by @horrij1


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## JustAbe

Hybrid handed over to Jeeves for G-Shock battery change runs!! Now back to regular programming with the V8 for speedy Tuesday!! 😜😇😂


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bobo90

The only one I have so far, replacing the engine oil to the beast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Ptern




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## PAMily Man

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16161288
> View attachment 16161289
> View attachment 16161290
> View attachment 16161291
> View attachment 16161292
> View attachment 16161293
> View attachment 16161294
> View attachment 16161295
> View attachment 16161296


This one looks great but ,for some reason,I cannot identify the ref no
Can you please help me ?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

PAMily Man said:


> This one looks great but ,for some reason,I cannot identify the ref no
> Can you please help me ?


Thank you kindly, it’s the PAM176…Titanium


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## nrcooled

PAM 126 today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, excellent, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!!


----------



## PAMily Man

So in love with this one


----------



## PAMily Man

Fire started


----------



## JonS1967

USMC0321 said:


>


Great photo… and watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

From last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## michael_m

Todays combo….372 and an old Kev ammo


----------



## WatchThinker

My 915 on a sunny yellow gunny for a cloudy day….


----------



## PAMily Man

.


----------



## cbr2012

nrcooled said:


> PAM 126 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Nice to see on a bracelet for a change


----------



## pwrfulpete




----------



## pwrfulpete




----------



## Tony A.H

this


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## SWilly67

I picked up this watch last December, and it's the first time I've worn it on the OEM strap. Pretty damn nice, and I generally don't like wearing black straps. Colour me surprised.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 being challenged by a pumpkin  did it bite more than it can chew


----------



## JustAbe

Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks!!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

I love this watch. Last one!! I promise!! 😊😅 😴


----------



## ryang13

JustAbe said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks!!
> View attachment 16174793


Great shot .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

ryang13 said:


> Great shot .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @ryang13!! You are too kind, Sir!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292 for a rainy Thursday here on Canada’s “Wet” Coast….


----------



## nrcooled

Okay, whoever stole my hour hand needs to confess now! 

PAM 112 today for me









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

JustAbe said:


> I love this watch. Last one!! I promise!!
> View attachment 16175645


May I request a shot of your car collection? My goodness it just makes me feel like a kid with my posters in my room again!

As a car/motorcycle guy, I can appreciate your pics.

My basic collection attached. Two commuter cars and my race bike. The bronze wheels are the current setup on the model s.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## bounce

Todays choice.


----------



## michael_m

The 372 is keeping me company while getting the oil changed…


----------



## Jeep99dad

A little yard work today with the Pam973 and preparing for our new arrival later this week


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigmatt17073

At work with the 112:


----------



## Jean1888

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16172848


If Panerai makes this with 3-6-9-12 numerals I will have to get one.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## PAMily Man

Jean1888 said:


> If Panerai makes this with 3-6-9-12 numerals I will have to get one.


I'm afraid that that will never happen.
But....who knows?


----------



## PAMily Man

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16175297


Loooove your pics!!!


----------



## JustAbe

PAMily Man said:


> Loooove your pics!!!


Thank yoooou, @PAMily Man!! You are tooooo kind, Sir!! Stay safe and healthy 😊 👍😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ptern




----------



## WatchCM3

Pam 356 daylight


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PAMily Man

.


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on its OEM sailcloth


----------



## michael_m

372 on an old Dirk…


----------



## IGotId

SaMaster14 said:


>


Lovely watch! Do you know the straps ref number?


----------



## IGotId

SaMaster14 said:


> Submersible on its OEM sailcloth


& this strap too!


----------



## SaMaster14

IGotId said:


> Lovely watch! Do you know the straps ref number?


I am not sure of the ref number, but it’s the recycled PET strap from Panerai, which should be available on the panerai website. 



IGotId said:


> & this strap too!


This is the sailcloth that came with the watch. I’m honestly not sure if it’s sold separately


----------



## IGotId

SaMaster14 said:


> I am not sure of the ref number, but it’s the recycled PET strap from Panerai, which should be available on the panerai website.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sailcloth that came with the watch. I’m honestly not sure if it’s sold separately


Thanks. Can you post more pics of both?


----------



## SaMaster14

IGotId said:


> Thanks. Can you post more pics of both?


Some photos I have 










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IGotId

Thanks, what is the lining on both?


----------



## SaMaster14

IGotId said:


> Thanks, what is the lining on both?


I’m honestly not sure, sorry!


----------



## peterki




----------



## IGotId

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m honestly not sure, sorry!


Any pics? If they're similar to the my 1661's strap it's leather...


----------



## IGotId

Also, how does the recycled PET strap wear?


----------



## SaMaster14

IGotId said:


> Any pics? If they're similar to the my 1661's strap it's leather...


The lining? Definitely not leather. The sailcloth is all one material other than the thread. Same with the PET strap, it’s all fabric. 

PET strap is probably the most comfortable of all. Wears really comfortably. 

I was able to try it on at a Panerai boutique before purchasing.


----------



## PAMily Man

My fishing buddy for 2day


----------



## IGotId

SaMaster14 said:


> The lining? Definitely not leather. The sailcloth is all one material other than the thread. Same with the PET strap, it’s all fabric.
> 
> PET strap is probably the most comfortable of all. Wears really comfortably.
> 
> I was able to try it on at a Panerai boutique before purchasing.


Is either waterproof?


----------



## SaMaster14

IGotId said:


> Is either waterproof?


Per my photos, I wore the sailcloth both in the ocean and the pool with no issues; I just cleaned it after. 

I wouldn’t wear the PET strap while swimming, but I wouldn’t kill myself if got wet or splashed.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## BigEd

Blessing of the Fleet in Fremantle, Western Australia. Fremantle has a very large Italian community, so I thought it appropriate to wear something Italian for the occasion.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty 000 on a gunny…..2 handed, hand wound bliss…..


----------



## PAMily Man

At the car wash...
Cannot stop admiring this work of art ...


----------



## nrcooled

Radiomir today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## PAMily Man

Same beauty
Different light


----------



## 3leggedpony

Got this because the white is so versatile and will go with any number of strap colours and styles. That said the strap it came on is just great and haven’t had the heart to even try another yet..


----------



## kritameth




----------



## michael_m




----------



## brash47

I've been looking at Panerai for a bit now. My Tudor AD carries them. I finally decided I wanted this model (1085) and picked it up yesterday. 

I did some good research and know that:
1. I'm good with the snap back case (it's not a diver or pretending to be)

2. I like hand winders and 3 days is plenty...much longer than my speedie

3. 44 looked better on the wrist than a 42 (AD had a NOS 1950 42mm black that was absolutely beautiful, 8 day, display back...but it just didn't look right ok the wrist)

4. I wanted the logo on the dial

5. I didn't want to spend twice the price on a different model that doesn't even have a hacking feature (the movement change baffles me)

Last: look at that dial....seriously...LOOK AT IT! 

It's a gorgeous watch and I'm extremely pleased with the purchase!!

















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Paneristi. My PAM 915 is on a Gunny Amazon strap this morning - I love the complex green - changes the whole watch. Waiting for the espresso shot to drop.


----------



## Maddog1970

ceramic PAM292


----------



## kritameth

brash47 said:


> I've been looking at Panerai for a bit now. My Tudor AD carries them. I finally decided I wanted this model (1085) and picked it up yesterday.
> 
> I did some good research and know that:
> 1. I'm good with the snap back case (it's not a diver or pretending to be)
> 
> 2. I like hand winders and 3 days is plenty...much longer than my speedie
> 
> 3. 44 looked better on the wrist than a 42 (AD had a NOS 1950 42mm black that was absolutely beautiful, 8 day, display back...but it just didn't look right ok the wrist)
> 
> 4. I wanted the logo on the dial
> 
> 5. I didn't want to spend twice the price on a different model that doesn't even have a hacking feature (the movement change baffles me)
> 
> Last: look at that dial....seriously...LOOK AT IT!
> 
> It's a gorgeous watch and I'm extremely pleased with the purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Big congrats @brash47! Absolutely stunning. I'm a big fan of the base logo and the sausage dial, and the driven caseback, whatever it actually is, also doesn't bother me. At least they did away with spring bars and are now using screwbars again. Does it also come with the blue leather strap? I actually called my AD an hour ago to place an order for the 1086, but the SA I usually work with isn't in today so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## brash47

kritameth said:


> Big congrats @brash47! Absolutely stunning. I'm a big fan of the base logo and the sausage dial, and the driven caseback, whatever it actually is, also doesn't bother me. At least they did away with spring bars and are now using screwbars again. Does it also come with the blue leather strap? I actually called my AD an hour ago to place an order for the 1086, but the SA I usually work with isn't in today so I'll try again tomorrow.


Yes, it came on blue leather, the blue rubber was in the box....so we switched out at the AD. They were very cool and even threw in an orange rubber strap....I'll switch that in soon for a different look. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started Sunday with the Pam973 on the OP Mil green rubber 
Have a great Halloween Sunday


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## waltera98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😇😊😷🖖🏼. 682 check in 👍🏼


----------



## WatchThinker

Jeep99dad said:


> Started Sunday with the Pam973 on the OP Mil green rubber
> Have a great Halloween Sunday


Watch after my own heart! Panerai and espresso- perfect pairing! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchThinker said:


> Watch after my own heart! Panerai and espresso- perfect pairing! Looks amazing!


This espresso machine was the best Christmas we gave ourselves


----------



## polishammer




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## brash47

One solid week of wear and I'm good with accuracy!!

This is solid wear, sleep, shower, workout (not with kettlebells), work, etc. Wound every 2.5 days.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Morning Paneristi - 915 still on the black strap ....


----------



## horntk

H71706830 on an Erica's Original.


----------



## bounce




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi. Time for my Panerai Sunday, when I make an espresso, take a few quiet moments, and wind my 915’s P.5000 “8 Giorno” movement for the week. Honestly, the small “realignments” with my relationship with time is a hidden benefit of a Panerai. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mirabello1

I don’t exactly wear it is but it’s on my office desk and I tell the time with it every day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

126 today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kayvondn

Mirabello1 said:


> I don’t exactly wear it is but it’s on my office desk and I tell the time with it every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had never seen one of these. Absolutely beautiful  

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible!


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Guys I am back! I had regrets after selling my 569, but I just couldn’t live with the date window.
Now, I received my absolutely brand new, one of the last produced 372. And it is so gorgeous! In the end, I am a simple man and need the simplest watch. Cheers!!


----------



## bigclive2011

ar7iste said:


> Guys I am back! I had regrets after selling my 569, but I just couldn’t live with the date window.
> Now, I received my absolutely brand new, one of the last produced 372. And it is so gorgeous! In the end, I am a simple man and need the simplest watch. Cheers!!
> 
> View attachment 16232983


Welcome back, the 372 is just the perfect Panerai, long as your wrist can cope with the case width.


----------



## bigclive2011

I‘m normally a base dial guy as well, but there is just something about the 88 that I love.


----------



## horntk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas on this beautiful NC Fall day leaves . 

Happy Friday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Another Panerai Sunday, where I drink an espresso and take a few quiet Sunday morning moments before the house gets active, winding up the 915’s 8 giorno movement.


----------



## PAMily Man

.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ar7iste

Still the 372, having an absolute blast!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I love this combo and it seems well suited for the season


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible 959!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this alot lately because it's running at +/- 0 spd.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Picnic

PAM 560


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16252054
> View attachment 16252055
> View attachment 16252056


Must love dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWilly67

Love all my Horus straps!


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Monday 🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## mjc1

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jean1888

1351 titanium


----------



## Ptern




----------



## iceman767

111









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888

1351


----------



## Berg3.0

Today a new addition to my watch box was delivered, sow now I’m wearing a PAM01316. 


























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 574


----------



## brash47

Berg3.0 said:


> Today a new addition to my watch box was delivered, sow now I’m wearing a PAM01316.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


It's like one giant piece of art down your arm to your hand!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

brash47 said:


> It's like one giant piece of art down your arm to your hand!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I take that as a compliment  
Thanks  

Still on my wrist, just on white rubber. 











Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano

Had to post this. Went to the Aspen boutique and found this stunner. The Blu Abissò or baby bronzo. But it was $25K pre-owned for a non LE!


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## brash47

Berg3.0 said:


> I take that as a compliment
> Thanks
> 
> Still on my wrist, just on white rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


It was meant as such!! Wear in good health!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowpeak

560 on Vintager strap for the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi, 

Happy Panerai Sunday: My favorite watch moment of the week, when I pull an espresso shot and take a few quiet moments to wind up my PAM915's "8 Giorni" movement before the house gets busy. Nice surprise with a little "first snow" this morning.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Mirabello1

Berg3.0 said:


> Today a new addition to my watch box was delivered, sow now I’m wearing a PAM01316.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Looks Fantastic!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Mirabello1 said:


> Looks Fantastic!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  
I think it’s a great first Panerai to own, and I couldn’t be happier with it, the blue dial is sow playful in different light settings. 

Still wearing the only Panerai I have, back on the bracelet. 











Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Stephen2020

Third day in a row, been wearing it around the house and just outside before the power runs down.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888

1351. Does Panerai put the same sapphire on all of the models or no? It seems like those Bronzos have better anti-reflective properties.


----------



## ar7iste

New dark brown strap on the 372!


----------



## Relo60

682 check in. Already Dec 1😲😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TheRealDCA

My first Panerai, acquired earlier this week. PAM219.


----------



## orologiollc

PAM580










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible back on the rubber strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hyper671

My Pam 305 on a FinWatchStrap - handmade in Finland!


----------



## SLNGSHOT

533 day









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## David76

PAM 425


----------



## TheRealDCA

219 all lumed up.


----------



## Lelski750

bigclive2011 said:


> How about a base logo )


Serious question. How is the logo model for the money and how does it stack up to sandwich dial Panerai?


----------



## notlownf

1033


----------



## Svail

Pam 797 titanium on a TDG croc strap


----------



## kritameth

PAM01305 on Vintager's Mauser Ammo strap.


----------



## Berg3.0

Can’t get myself to take this lump of metal off my wrist, sow much in love with it.

1316


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011

Lelski750 said:


> Serious question. How is the logo model for the money and how does it stack up to sandwich dial Panerai?


The sausage Lume is ferocious, and IMO is as good as if not even better than the sandwich Lume.

The manual wind “Tractor” movement is solid and reliable, if a tad short of PR in the company of the in house P3000 movement, but will be a lot cheaper to maintain and fix as it won’t have to go back to Panerai.

If you can live without the Marina second hand then it’s a great watch, but as it’s becoming a collectors item the prices will probably rise.


----------



## bigclive2011

Et voila.


----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi,

Happy Clear & Chilly Panerai Sunday : My favorite quiet moment of the week shared with an espresso and the weekly winding of my Panerai 915's "8 Giorni" movement.

Have a great week!


----------



## Jonathan T

First snowfall here!


----------



## GovtFunded

My only PAM; 1392


----------



## bigclive2011

GovtFunded said:


> My only PAM; 1392
> 
> View attachment 16282408


Best you get another then one is not enough 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk

#simplicity


----------



## buggravy

GovtFunded said:


> My only PAM; 1392
> 
> View attachment 16282408


Great shot, and that strap looks fantastic. The black stitching really ties in perfectly with the dial.


----------



## GovtFunded

bigclive2011 said:


> Best you get another then one is not enough 😉


I agree wholeheartedly! It's simply timing and funding. I reason I'm about a year out. Right now, there's nothing else piquing my interest as much as another PAM.


----------



## GovtFunded

buggravy said:


> Great shot, and that strap looks fantastic. The black stitching really ties in perfectly with the dial.


Much appreciated! The picture is a little deceiving, however. The thread is actually a Navy on a Vintager ammo strap, darkened a bit by some leather conditioner. A slight wrist turn and it would have been more clear.


----------



## Jonathan T

GovtFunded said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! It's simply timing and funding. I reason I'm about a year out. Right now, there's nothing else piquing my interest as much as another PAM.


I just got my first and only PAM about 2 weeks ago. A lovely 1086. I don't feel the need to get another at all though! Is there something wrong with me??? 

What it has done though is make me realize that my bread and butter is for sports watches and made me realize one dress watch is enough in my collection. So my next one will definitely be another luxury sports watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

GovtFunded said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! It's simply timing and funding. I reason I'm about a year out. Right now, there's nothing else piquing my interest as much as another PAM.


You are so right in everything you say fellow Paneristi, have you considered getting the kids out to work? They fit up chimneys nicely you know.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16285207


This is too cool @bigclive2011, love that dial!


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## kritameth




----------



## GovtFunded

Jonathan T said:


> I just got my first and only PAM about 2 weeks ago. A lovely 1086. I don't feel the need to get another at all though! Is there something wrong with me???
> 
> What it has done though is make me realize that my bread and butter is for sports watches and made me realize one dress watch is enough in my collection. So my next one will definitely be another luxury sports watch.


And, that's how it begins. Your base logo is very nice. All polish stands out. My Luminor is middle enough of the road, for me, part brushed, part polish, that the strap determines much. A heavy leather, as pictured, very casual. Throw on a Panerai strap in gator, and it's suit worthy. Runs the gamut, right? Until you're here long enough that you see the full collections of Big Clive, and others, and think, maybe one isn't enough... Kid in a candy store. I wouldn't be surprised if the WUS forum isn't secretly funded by industry Swedes in collaboration. All picking off our financial bones as we go smiling 
This forum and what people bring to the table is what drives me back to the manufacture websites. They have a 42mm? Out goes the 241 and in comes the 1392. What's next? Who knows. But, chances are, I'll see it here first. Like that 3-Day Radiomir Acciaio Clive has with that gradient dial... If it were only smaller!


----------



## GovtFunded

bigclive2011 said:


> You are so right in everything you say fellow Paneristi, have you considered getting the kids out to work? They fit up chimneys nicely you know.


 

Not having children is what allows the luxury of this hobby! However, the neighbors have kids... Maybe if I subcontract?


----------



## Berg3.0

My frist and only Panerai, it’s such a great watch, can’t stop looking at it 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011

GovtFunded said:


> Not having children is what allows the luxury of this hobby! However, the neighbors have kids... Maybe if I subcontract?


The childsnatcher was a much under appreciated occupation, and I feel one that may well make a comeback in these troubled times.


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> This is too cool @bigclive2011, love that dial!


Thanks Krit, I notice a real lack of a Rad in your house.


----------



## bigclive2011

My first Panerai all those years ago, and it still is one of my faves, despite all that busyness going on.


----------



## buggravy

bigclive2011 said:


> Best you get another then one is not enough 😉


The pull is so strong. I'm already legitimately considering selling my white dial SMP 300 (and perhaps a kidney) to get a 1223.


----------



## GovtFunded

buggravy said:


> The pull is so strong. I'm already legitimately considering selling my white dial SMP 300 (and perhaps a kidney) to get a 1223.


See? What did that take, a day? 

Don't sell the SMP, you'll regret it. Look for a higher bidder on the kidney.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jonathan T

bigclive2011 said:


> Best you get another then one is not enough 😉


Are you up to your enabling ways again....


----------



## Jonathan T

pepepatryk said:


> #simplicity


Love the lume on a Panerai!
I was charging mine last night before bed


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks Krit, I notice a real lack of a Rad in your house.





Jonathan T said:


> Are you up to your enabling ways again....


Who's bigclive2011, I only know of bigenabler2011! 🤣 My two PAMs and one-way ticket to the doghouse is all thanks to @bigclive2011 😂. But in all seriousness, I predict a Rad or Due in 2023. Yes, I said it! Due!


----------



## kritameth

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16288495


Come on... you're making my 1305 on leather look unworthy!


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> Who's bigclive2011, I only know of bigenabler2011! 🤣 My two PAMs and one-way ticket to the doghouse is all thanks to @bigclive2011 😂. But in all seriousness, I predict a Rad or Due in 2023. Yes, I said it! Due!


No need to use foul language on this friendly sub forum 😉


----------



## Jonathan T

kritameth said:


> Who's bigclive2011, I only know of bigenabler2011! 🤣 My two PAMs and one-way ticket to the doghouse is all thanks to @bigclive2011 😂. But in all seriousness, I predict a Rad or Due in 2023. Yes, I said it! Due!


2023? So you’re taking a break next year? Good! 😅 

One PAM is good enough for me. I’m not letting you joker enablers pull me down another rabbit hole 😂


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## busch12

My fav


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-E-Mac

Evening wear with the 372.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi! 

Enjoying my Panerai Sunday! An espresso shot and a few quiet "winding" minutes. Today on the OEM green canvas strap. 

Have a great week!


----------



## Dairygold

WatchThinker said:


> Enjoying my Panerai Sunday! An espresso shot and a few quiet "winding" minute. Today on the OEM green canvas strap. Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 16293399


Classy choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomi1980

1086


----------



## John-E-Mac

Tomi1980 said:


> 1086
> View attachment 16293984


I really like the “silver” hands. How has the timekeeping been with the P.6000 movement? -John


----------



## kritameth

John-E-Mac said:


> I really like the “silver” hands. How has the timekeeping been with the P.6000 movement? -John


😂


----------



## John-E-Mac

kritameth said:


> 😂


Tears of joy. I take it you are pleased with your 1086 performance? 😄


----------



## Tomi1980

John-E-Mac said:


> I really like the “silver” hands. How has the timekeeping been with the P.6000 movement? -John


Great, i'm very satisfied with p.6000; i wind it full every 3 days without losing accuracy (I bought it in february); i would say within +5 sec/day. Caliber seems robust.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## kritameth

John-E-Mac said:


> Tears of joy. I take it you are pleased with your 1086 performance? 😄


I can't really tell because there's no second hand, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## GovtFunded

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Love the new bracelet, but that PAM screams for a leather strap! Possibly an ammo in a muted brown, or a blue. Definitely a blue.


----------



## Berg3.0

GovtFunded said:


> Love the new bracelet, but that PAM screams for a leather strap! Possibly an ammo in a muted brown, or a blue. Definitely a blue.


I love the bracelet on it to, but being a Panerai I need to have some strap options, I’m in contact with John from Dangerous9straps, hope that it will end with me receiving a bespoke strap from him in matte navy, but for now it’s just emails to figure out what combination it’s going to be. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## GovtFunded

Berg3.0 said:


> I love the bracelet on it to, but being a Panerai I need to have some strap options, I’m in contact with John from Dangerous9straps, hope that it will end with me receiving a bespoke strap from him in matte navy, but for now it’s just emails to figure out what combination it’s going to be.


I'm in a similar boat with crafting another strap for mine. Working out the fine details but seeking a blue strap. With your sunburst dial though, a blue strap will really pop! Best of luck! See ya' in the watch/strap combo thread soon...


----------



## Berg3.0

GovtFunded said:


> I'm in a similar boat with crafting another strap for mine. Working out the fine details but seeking a blue strap. With your sunburst dial though, a blue strap will really pop! Best of luck! See ya' in the watch/strap combo thread soon...


Thanks 
Best of luck to you also with your strap project. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Berg3.0

I’m going to bore you to death with this one, but just don’t want to take I of, sow here we go again. 










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## michael_m

372 with a nos Ted Su french cali…day 1


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jay Wang

First post of my PAM904.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Triton9




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

This old 88 on a Panerai Marina Militare Nato


----------



## SWilly67

Nice to wear this one again!


----------



## Berg3.0

picture taken from a distance, some of the pictures up close just look sow overwhelming. 









I made a order for a D9 bespoke strap the other day for this one, can’t wait to see the navy matte together with this blue dial. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Back to back days.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi, 

Happy Panerai Sunday. This morning, I'm taking my few quiet "8-giorni winding moments" by the tree. ( FYI: Of course, I have my regular ,real espresso with me, too. ) My usual 915 w/a Gunny Green Amazon strap. 

For those that celebrate - Have a terrific holiday!

(PS : No Panerais or Straps were injured by aberrant sap during the shooting of this picture ).


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

From earlier today, I was out for a walk near my home, and i took the opportunity to snap a few picture’s in the lovely sunshine. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## tornadobox




----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ptern said:


> View attachment 16271439


So nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼. Happy Wednesday 😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## buggravy

Rusty approves of the 1223.


----------



## 5959HH

914 again today


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## RLROCK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

My very basic Pam1086.

Have a Great Day









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Classic PAM 00112


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Paneristi! 

Happy Panerai Sunday - I'm glad for my few quiet winding moments today, after yesterday's activity. My 915 has one of the new straps I found under the tree. Wishing you a Glorious Day!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888

1351


----------



## hyper671

Pam 305 on Toshi Zombie...


----------



## stockae92

510 with sandwich dial


----------



## 5959HH

914 again today, last fully wound exactly 8 days ago. Interesting to see how much longer the PR lasts.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

My PAM 914 still running strong after 10 days on a full wind. Accuracy is dead on too. Wondering how much longer before it stops running? Remarkable!


----------



## bounce




----------



## 5959HH

5959HH said:


> My PAM 914 still running strong after 10 days on a full wind. Accuracy is dead on too. Wondering how much longer before it stops running? Remarkable!











So after 10 days, 18 hours and 20 minutes my PAM 914 finally stopped running. Although it is considered an 8 days watch, it continued to run for an additional 66+ hours. Not too shabby…


----------



## michaelodonnell123

112 on a new strap


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Happy new year!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri




----------



## Stephen2020

I don't know if I ever heard of a Panerai alarm, looks good!


----------



## vinagra

Radiomir


----------



## Jonathan T

Happy New Year fellow paneristi!


----------



## 5959HH

574 on New Year’s Day


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## WatchThinker

Happy New Year, Paneristi!

Just another quiet winding moment on my Panerai Sunday. 









Wishing you all a terrific new year!


----------



## orologiollc

PAM580










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

Another wintery day


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## William LaRoque




----------



## PetePetePete

My first Panerai and it’s beautiful, picked it up on New Year’s Eve


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai & Alfa Romeo..two Italian Icons.


----------



## mdrums




----------



## lo_scrivano

PetePetePete said:


> My first Panerai and it’s beautiful, picked it up on New Year’s Eve
> View attachment 16338285


Congrats! What’s the ref?


----------



## lo_scrivano

WatchOutChicago said:


>


Love that strap color. OEM or Etsy? I have one from Etsy that was quite good value for money.



Jean1888 said:


> 1351
> View attachment 16322893
> 
> 
> View attachment 16322902


Great PAM. I also like the 1392 which is the 42mm cousin of this one.


----------



## PetePetePete

lo_scrivano said:


> Congrats! What’s the ref?


Thanks, its the Pam1316


----------



## Berg3.0

PetePetePete said:


> My first Panerai and it’s beautiful, picked it up on New Year’s Eve
> View attachment 16338285


Congrats on your first Panerai, 
And hello from my 1316. 










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

lo_scrivano said:


> Love that strap color. OEM or Etsy? I have one from Etsy that was quite good value for money.
> 
> 
> 
> Great PAM. I also like the 1392 which is the 42mm cousin of this one.


Oem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## opusx

Mine says hi...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Surprised how much I’ve liked this 914 I acquired a few days ago.


----------



## Lugan

574 on a custom Delugs strap. Delugs are as nice as any strap I have ever wrapped onto my wrist, and their custom options and online tool are the best I have seen. The watch is perfect for me too - closest thing I have to a dress watch:


----------



## 5959HH

Lugan said:


> 574 on a custom Delugs strap. Delugs are as nice as any strap I have ever wrapped onto my wrist, and their custom options and online tool are the best I have seen. The watch is perfect for me too - closest thing I have to a dress watch:
> View attachment 16344920
> 
> View attachment 16344919


I too have a 574. Although I’ve heard of Delugs I’ve never seen one up close. Maybe I need to check it out.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## 54B

PAM01314


----------



## William LaRoque

Put the 372 on NATO today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Snow Day Paneristi, 

Was out and about this morning and couldn't resist the shot. Have a great day, where you are.


----------



## SWilly67

Panerai Friday.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with the Pam973 that’s been neglected with recent arrivals yet it’s one of my top 3 watches. 









I really love these Panerai subs on canavs


----------



## Jonathan T

It’s the weekend. PAM time!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. After neglecting it for 2-3 weeks it deserved a little more wrist time. 
I really love this watch and it’s definitely in my top 3 watch with the ExpII and Pelagos FXD.


----------



## ar7iste

Took a few macros of my 372's dial, and I thought some people might like to see what it looks like up close! Excuse the quality this is my first attempt and my microscope is not quite as good as the watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Outside w/some quadrupeds, my espresso, and my 915 - today on a Horus blue-camo strap. My favorite watch thing - taking a few moments on a Sunday to wind up and reflect on the past week and think about the next.


----------



## ThaWatcher

My good old 111 on a Corrigia strap!


----------



## zod368

979...









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

WatchThinker said:


> View attachment 16348849


Love that strap! Panerai Upcamo, correct? Only for the 44mm. Kills me as I wanted one for my 42. No intent to make sizing options according to the boutique I spoke with.


----------



## jg3456

an 089 Sunday!


----------



## WatchThinker

GovtFunded said:


> Love that strap! Panerai Upcamo, correct? Only for the 44mm. Kills me as I wanted one for my 42. No intent to make sizing options according to the boutique I spoke with.


yup! It’s the green - looks a little more tan in the photo. Not the world’s most comfortable strap out of the box, but I’m guessing it’ll break in.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## GovtFunded

WatchThinker said:


> yup! It’s the green - looks a little more tan in the photo. Not the world’s most comfortable strap out of the box, but I’m guessing it’ll break in.


Huh. Interesting. If it comes to mind, let us know if the strap softens a bit over time. It's an attractive strap, and I'm a fan of the camo, but if it weren't comfortable... Don't know. Maybe not?


----------



## BigEd

Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Bxbxvrf

New baby: PAM01272










從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Eaglelover56

Wow!!


----------



## alund

PAM 188 Today


----------



## nrcooled

PAM88 on bracelet today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wwiseman

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16358769


Very nice.


----------



## wwiseman

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


The 1313? Big fan! I also love the 1033. Something about that blue sunburst...


----------



## Berg3.0

wwferno said:


> The 1313? Big fan! I also love the 1033. Something about that blue sunburst...


1316 on a leather strap, I love that there’s sow much color play in this dial depending on the light an the angles you see it from, from a light blue to dark blue and the almost over to a black. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## MickCollins1916

1271 on W&W model 2


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼❄


----------



## Jeep99dad

ar7iste said:


> Took a few macros of my 372's dial, and I thought some people might like to see what it looks like up close! Excuse the quality this is my first attempt and my microscope is not quite as good as the watch
> 
> View attachment 16352226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352227


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> Good day folks
> 
> View attachment 16362380


Love it


----------



## sanik




----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## buggravy




----------



## William LaRoque




----------



## Berg3.0

PAM 1316 on a black rubber strap. 


























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## JOPatt14

Pam 048 from the early 2000's.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Panerai Sunday!

Time to wind up the "8 Giorno" movement for the week with an espresso shot.

Have a great week!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## nrcooled

PAM 24 today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Great win last night!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mb8780

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiseman

Relo60 said:


> Good day folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼❄
> 
> View attachment 16362380


Very nice!


----------



## wwiseman

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16371099


Wow! One of the best.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## MickCollins1916

EA-Sport said:


> Great win last night!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still this…and thanks, my friend!


----------



## bigclive2011

Think the plexiglass might need a buff up.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## PorscheGuy1

just got it after searching for a nice one, 317


----------



## alund




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## unofficial

HAGWE!


----------



## iceman767

111









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bounce




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## liwang22

New RIOS Horween strap from Watches 24 Seven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Somewhat-Slow-Start Morning! 

The PAM 915 and I slept in a bit. It's an extra espresso ( "exspresso"then??) morning. Winding up the 8-day, reading a novel and waiting for the house to come alive and the caffeine to hit. 

Have a great week!


----------



## 5959HH

914 again today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alund




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## 5959HH

574 today. Too lazy to try to get a picture without glare. 









I like the relative thinness of this 42mm watch that nicely hugs my flat 6.5” wrist.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nrcooled

1392/722 today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## 997targa

915


----------



## martycus




----------



## nrcooled

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I love this strap/watch combo. Great look!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## michael_m




----------



## 5959HH

Really like the way my 914 hugs my flat 6.5” wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I’m wearing my Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## lo_scrivano

Azzurro 1209


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## 54B

PAM564


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Gang! 

It's a blizzardy/snowy Saturday here, so off the wood pile for a morning fire, when everyone is up and at'er. I'm wearing my trusty 915, today back on the OEM came strap. Oh..yeah...I brought an espresso to warm me up before loading. ( The dogs thought it was hilarious )! Stay warm for those of you that live somewhere cold!


----------



## Jonathan T

WatchThinker said:


> Good Morning Gang!
> 
> It's a blizzardy/snowy Saturday here, so off the wood pile for a morning fire, when everyone is up and at'er. I'm wearing my trusty 915, today back on the OEM came strap. Oh..yeah...I brought an espresso to warm me up before loading. ( The dogs thought it was hilarious )! Stay warm for those of you that live somewhere cold!
> 
> View attachment 16399285


Make sure it doesn’t fall into the snow and disappear!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## theguywithtime

JonS1967 said:


> I thought perhaps we might benefit from a "What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?" thread for every day. The Rolex sub forum has one that has done quite well. What are you wearing today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Lovin the 683


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

theguywithtime said:


> Lovin the 683
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A spectacular watch!! Looks like it fits you, perfectly.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

Luminor base pam1086 on Gunny Strap
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

A brilliant Panerai Sunday! Outside for a few moments for a frigid winding of the 8 day movement and some sips of a very hot espresso ( well - hot in my hands on the way out, lukewarm after being plunked in the snow ). Today the 915 is on the OEM orange rubber strap with a Horus buckle. 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## horntk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Good riddance Jan 2022, bring on Feb.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 54B

564


----------



## Relo60

😊👋🏼Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼❄


----------



## Newnice

Trying to create a snowflake dial?



WatchThinker said:


> A brilliant Panerai Sunday! Outside for a few moments for a frigid winding of the 8 day movement and some sips of a very hot espresso ( well - hot in my hands on the way out, lukewarm after being plunked in the snow ). Today the 915 is on the OEM orange rubber strap with a Horus buckle.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16401761


----------



## WatchThinker

Newnice said:


> Trying to create a snowflake dial?


Or trying not to have it sink too deep in the snow! I wonder if snow mound next to coffee is one of Panerai’s tests!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## staary5

Genebe said:


>


Beautiful Watch!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Monkwearmouth

0796 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Today is mini-pam day. PAM126 TODAY









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## 54B

PAM 564 today. It’s brown.


----------



## martycus




----------



## Ptern

061


----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Panerai-Winding Sunday!! Taking a few moments of espresso time while winding the 915, today back on the Gunny AMAZON strap. The Gunny straps are still the most comfortable I own.


----------



## martycus

It was either the 087 or the 064


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Picnic

560


----------



## 54B

PAM 564 on a “black” scamosciato strap


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bagle

Dat 42mm


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## nicosuave1

SWilly67 said:


> Good riddance Jan 2022, bring on Feb.


what model is this?


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam 112 on an English tobacco leather strap.


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

This green MN works better on the white dialled 1314 that I had but I still like it on the 564. Such a comfy strap.


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Krish47

Back to PAM with a 914.


----------



## WatchThinker

One from last night....Had a bit to do.....


----------



## joneb3

I'd just like to say, this was more enjoyable viewing for me than the Rolex edition! lot of beautiful Panerai's guys! Thanks for showing them off. WOW


----------



## WatchThinker

joneb3 said:


> I'd just like to say, this was more enjoyable viewing for me than the Rolex edition! lot of beautiful Panerai's guys! Thanks for showing them off. WOW


I think the Panerai strap culture and the fact that the watches are off-the-chart photogenic really sets threads like this apart - ( Though "Your Rolex on a Plane" from TRF is weirdly fun - though I don't know why....).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchThinker said:


> One from last night....Had a bit to do.....
> View attachment 16430134


Great shot


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Super-Bowl-Panerai-Sunday!

I've got the chili bowls out, snacks on the table waiting to be opened, wine in the decanter...and now my favorite Sunday routine : A few quiet moments for espresso drinking and Panerai winding before the house gets busy.

Have a great day!


----------



## SWilly67

PAM weekend.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## WatchCM3

Pam 356


----------



## WatchCM3

Jeep99dad said:


>


Very nice! Which M car? We’ve had a bunch (7, but who’s counting).


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchCM3 said:


> Very nice! Which M car? We’ve had a bunch (7, but who’s counting).


Thanks. This is a X3 but I was contemplating getting a blue M3 and maybe a four runner when my wife needs a new car. But she is stuck in Mazda


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916

New guy - my first-ever 44mm PAM (previously had 973 and have 40mm 1271) and the first hand-crank watch I’ve ever owned. 

Normally, I dislike watches with polished cases, and this one’s polished, save for the crown guard, but I like it a lot.


----------



## brandth

SWilly67 said:


>


Love the band!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

13th day in a row with this beauty on my wrist! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

PAM564


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

The Postman always rings twice...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM 112 on a English Bridle Leather Piano Black strap with Oxblood Stitching


----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Panerai Sunday, Everyone! 

Taking a few moments to wind the P.5000 movement, sip the first of what will surely be too-many-espressos, and reflect on the week passed and the one ahead. The grey cells are turning to thoughts of spring way too early in the calendar this year. The 915 is on a red Liger “scritto-type” strap this morning.

Hope you all have a terrific week.


----------



## MickCollins1916

WatchThinker said:


> Happy Panerai Sunday, Everyone!
> 
> Taking a few moments to wind the P.5000 movement, sip the first of what will surely be too-many-espressos, and reflect on the week passed and the one ahead. The grey cells are turning to thoughts of spring way too early in the calendar this year. The 915 is on a red Liger “scritto-type” strap this morning.
> 
> Hope you all have a terrific week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16450816


Lovely shot…and I just did a similar trick myself.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Coffee and Pam....a great way to begin the day.


----------



## WatchThinker

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Coffee and Pam....a great way to begin the day.
> 
> View attachment 16450888


The Best Way to start the day!! Great lume shot, btw.


----------



## WatchThinker

MickCollins1916 said:


> Lovely shot…and I just did a similar trick myself.


I love that strap on the watch, too.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mirabello1

Green








Olive Leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM & Mini= Happiness.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Colin T.




----------



## 54B

I can’t get used to this routine of winding my PAM whilst making a coffee @WatchThinker.


----------



## 5959HH

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I


















Back atcha with my 914


----------



## michaelodonnell123

After dinner coffee...


----------



## WatchThinker

54B said:


> I can’t get used to this routine of winding my PAM whilst making a coffee @WatchThinker.


Wind while drinking! Not while making! I can’t do two things at once without full caffeine, either!


----------



## WatchThinker

michaelodonnell123 said:


> After dinner coffee...
> View attachment 16465449


looks amazing!


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning! I snapped this picture, quickly, outside in the very glorious morning sun w/my first espresso shot of the day. The 915 is on a yellow coral Gunny strap. Maybe like you, Sundays can be very busy, so I really appreciate the 8 Giorno's reminder, to me at least, to take a few extra moments one day out of every 7 to sip my espresso, wind up the watch, and, at the moment, sit quietly and think about the week with two large, snoozing quadrupeds as my companions. 

Have a great week!!!


----------



## jhauke

Working on some scenario based flight planning in preparation for an upcoming checkride. Coffee hasn't kicked in yet 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Lume shot today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

Spectacular weekend to celebrate the wife’s birthday in Boston. Went to see Jim Jeffries at the Wang Theatre. After the show dinner at Grill 23 and then brunch at Abe and Louie’s the next day.


----------



## SWilly67

Adios Feb.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## nrcooled

New strap day!























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## martycus




----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam this morning 

























Such a polarizing unique design with character you don’t see in most divers. Perfect for canvas too


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## SWilly67

Back on the Combat Strap.


----------



## Notorious972

1305 today at work. The weekend is coming soon ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## SaMaster14

Pool with a buddy at one of my favorite spots in LA!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

My version of a Watch-Meet-Up after a long, too-busy week. I appreciated the close inspection and considered horological opinions of the quadruped connoisseurs!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

bigclive2011 said:


> That blue dial is a keeper.
> View attachment 16491150


----------



## bigclive2011

Sure is……took me years and a lot of air miles to find it.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

A drunk once told me _"I only drink on two occasions...when I am with people or when I am alone"._


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning All!

The pain ( and idiocy ) of daylight savings makes me prize, even more, my weekly reflective time, while winding my Panerai with an espresso ( the first of many, particularly today ) and a favorite book. Today, the 915 is on a green gunny strap that brings out some great colors from the lume.

Wishing you all the best this week!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 54B

Panerai PAM564


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 574 today


----------



## michael_m

Picked up this strap a couple weeks ago. I’ve put other straps on and they only lasts a couple hours…really am liking this combo…


----------



## lawlessflyer

Jeep99dad said:


>


That is a super nice watch with a super nice strap! Where'd you purchase this strap mind sharing?


----------



## Jeep99dad

lawlessflyer said:


> That is a super nice watch with a super nice strap! Where'd you purchase this strap mind sharing?


Thank you  a friend made it from an army bag


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

54B said:


> Panerai PAM564
> 
> View attachment 16497590


 I need a Ti Luminor back in my life


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM 112 with my new Galaxy Flip Phone. Both keep perfect time.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## 54B

Jeep99dad said:


> I need a Ti Luminor back in my life


And I need a Submersible!


----------



## 1feelingleft

Picked up over the weekend on a Vegas trip. First Panerai. Pretty happy, already looking at strap options. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

372, Kev ammo and a knife edge buckle…


----------



## Jonathan T

3rd day in a row strapping this sucker...


----------



## heineken4u

michael_m said:


> 372, Kev ammo and a knife edge buckle…


That buckle size looks horrendous, nothing personal. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/5OBnGTw

New strap from Aron Bespoke (combat straps ) just arrived


----------



## MickCollins1916

Had one of these guys for a few years, but sold it to a nice guy right on our very own forum last summer. Missed it, moved a few pieces out, and snapped up another one. 

Psyched it’s back in the fold!


----------



## sanik




----------



## SWilly67

New Horus shoes on today.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Wardrobe change to a slightly different blue BC strap, but still my 973.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Rored

PAM01056 time today. Limited to 251









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno Everyone!

Well - I'm clearly not the first one up in the house today ( my coffee has a companion ) ..... But ....I'm still able to take a few quiet espresso moments to wind up the Panerai and take stock.

Have a terrific week everybody! Enjoy your watches.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/u0sSS4a


----------



## tommy_boy

Wrong thread, sheesh...

...nothing to see here.


----------



## bigclive2011

tommy_boy said:


> Wrong thread, sheesh...
> 
> ...nothing to see here.


Time to buy a Panerai Tom…..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tommy_boy

bigclive2011 said:


> Time to buy a Panerai Tom…..


I know, I know. Some of the 42mm cases are talking to me. "Do it! What are you waiting for?"


----------



## pwrful

111



http://imgur.com/a/xhQ7VTP


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai one hander 😉


----------



## Dwijaya

H8


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16515778


That dial is awesome mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Krish47 said:


> That dial is awesome mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It is the most “Different” amongst mine, it changes from orange to brown as the light catches it.


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 914 today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on Canvas today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m

372 w/ TedSu swiss ammo and bronze dive buckle…


----------



## Tentimes

I'm glad to show this here.


----------



## blob




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/k6I8n9s


----------



## Ptern




----------



## horntk




----------



## Ptern

.


----------



## Ptern

.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bounce




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone! 

Feels like spring - albeit a chilly spring - this morning as I take a few quiet moments to wind up the 915 and sip ( more like gulp ) an espresso. 

Have a wonderful week and enjoy your watches!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Brookcal

New strap day


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

PAM 914 today


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## michaelodonnell123

The Green Lantern...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

914 with strap change


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Eisenhammer

Blue on a grey day.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/ECfBgpH


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 88 today. Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Panerai 2 ways.


----------



## illition

Pending a deal tomorrow morning, pic from when I tried it on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevL




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Good old 111!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## illition

The deal went through. Proud new owner of this 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

illition said:


> The deal went through. Proud new owner of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new PAM, stunning watch!


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 5959HH

914 again today


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone!! 

Sometimes - the espresso shot is juuussst right. The house is so quiet , for the moment, that the 915's movement sounds actually loud as I'm winding. The quadrupeds are snoozing, nearby, and it's easy to reflect for a few moments. Kinda makes being a little bit of a watch geek all worth it. 

Today, the 915 is on a Horus purple strap. 

Have a great week, everyone! Enjoy your watches!


----------



## WatchDutchy

Wearing my gorgeous PAM00731 with Horus Miami Blue strap today.


----------



## WatchDutchy

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great photo!


----------



## WatchDutchy

SWilly67 said:


> Panerai 2 ways.


Sunshine yellow! 🌞🔥


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Berg3.0

WatchDutchy said:


> Great photo!


Thanks  


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## solar g-shocker

24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/VXHb3op


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916

Rocked 973 this morning and switched to 915 this afternoon.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/T7Nh9lH


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## SaMaster14

Haven’t posted here in a while - apologies my Panerai fam!!


----------



## bigclive2011

SaMaster14 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while - apologies my Panerai fam!!


Welcome back 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Berg3.0

This one for the weekend. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 "Subzilla" Back to this forum after a long absence.


----------



## ANOpax

More 1313 love ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ledr




----------



## machlo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai on the wrist for the trip down to the beach  and 3 other packed up 

Looks good on the US AirForce canvas


----------



## Berg3.0

Pictures from yesterday, but same watch on the wrist today. 
“1316” playful blue on a leather strap.


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Gang!

My 915 is on one of my favorite straps of all time, my Gunny '74 - my best Sunday watch combination. Went outside w/the the quadrupeds for an outdoor espresso and they snuffled about and chased a squirrel. The outside world is quiet; my house's inside world is quiet; and I've got no bigger plan for a little while than to make my internal world quiet by sipping esspresso(s) ( it really is more of a gulp ), take a think, and wind up my 915 on my Sunday morning.

Have a wonderful week everyone! Enjoy your Watches!!


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on a pebbled "Yusk" strap.


----------



## 54B

Been wearing the PAM 564 on the original black rubber strap a lot lately. Comfortable and simple.


----------



## michael_m

372 w/Kev and coffee…


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the 194 "Subzilla" on a Simona Master Diver


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## 5959HH

MickCollins1916 said:


>


PAM 915?


----------



## MickCollins1916

5959HH said:


> PAM 915?


Yes, indeed. I went in looking for the 914, which they didn’t have, but ended up digging this one a lot.


----------



## 5959HH

MickCollins1916 said:


> Yes, indeed. I went in looking for the 914, which they didn’t have, but ended up digging this one a lot.


I’m really of two minds regarding 914 vs. 915. I like the clean lines of the 914 BUT I like the capability of utilizing the small seconds of the 915. In any case I was looking for a 915 but ended up with the 914 that became available to me in pristine preowned condition. Mine has the solid caseback whereas I think the year before was exhibition caseback. It’s all good though.

ADDENDUM: I noticed our tastes in watches seem similar as I also have a 116600 SD4K, 214270 Explorer I and Seiko SLA 033 (also 049 and 043).


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on Micah Vintager "Toad Venom".


----------



## SaMaster14

On the PET strap!


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 574 today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on Aaron Bespoke and Piotr buckle


----------



## John-E-Mac

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 514 on Aaron Bespoke and Piotr buckle
> View attachment 16565804
> View attachment 16565805


Cool buckle!! More info, please!!


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

John-E-Mac said:


> Cool buckle!! More info, please!!


I purchased this buckle (and 2 others) second hand from a seller on another forum. Unfortunately I do not have a link to his website nor can I find where to purchase new. 

Possibly someone else on this forum can chime in?

-C


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on an HK Tan cracked black strap HAGWE


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam & Coffee...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sanik




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/RfCNDET


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a Kev "Adeeos" Rogers


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning All! 

I've been taking a few extra quiet moments this Sunday with an espresso and the rising sun. I put the Panerai on the bright orange OEM rubber strap for a color splash. I'll be in a few different watches today - hectic weekend. Hoping all of you have a great day and a great week. 

Enjoy your Watches!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigjaymofo

New to me as of today. My FIRST Panerai. Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T

bigjaymofo said:


> New to me as of today. My FIRST Panerai. Love it.
> View attachment 16577217


Fine looking first choice!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on Kyros canvas


----------



## B1gun

JonS1967 said:


> I thought perhaps we might benefit from a "What Panerai Are You Wearing Today?" thread for every day. The Rolex sub forum has one that has done quite well. What are you wearing today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Panerai Flyback Chronograph*

*


  




*


----------



## B1gun

B1gun said:


> [/QUO
> Todays piece😎


----------



## Ptern




----------



## michaelodonnell123

It's 8:05...time for my evening tea.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

543 today, recent purchase from a WUS member. Thanks to Jamie for a smooth transaction!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on a classic OEM RIVA strap! HAGWE


----------



## John-E-Mac

Wearing the 177 and bumped into a fantastic CasiOak!


----------



## John-E-Mac

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Totally digging the blue accordion!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916

John-E-Mac said:


> Totally digging the blue accordion!


Thanks! Me too, and I highly recommend it. 

Just arrived the other day. It was a surprisingly difficult thing to find. Apparently some of their rubber straps are caught up in the larger supply chain issues.

Super comfortable though, I’m a big fan.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Sub Saturday. 1305 on KyRoS canvas.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Hi gang! 

Taking a few afternoon moments ( for a change ) to wind up the watch and wind down from a busy weekend. 

Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/UVTXIbe


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Subzilla on Simona Diver This has become my "go to" since acquiring.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 today on Kev Adeeos Rogers


----------



## MickCollins1916

Not much of a leather strap guy, but I’m nuts about the OEM leather on my 915. Outstanding comfort and fit.


----------



## ledr

My favourite dress watch


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Today it's the 563 on a blue/black camo "Yusk" strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

Vintager Straps' Rolled Forest Camo.


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> Vintager Straps' Rolled Forest Camo.
> View attachment 16597476


Nice one Krit 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on Aaron Bespoke HAGWE


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheRealDCA

A destro, a whiskey drink, and a sleepy dog…cheers y’all.


----------



## SWilly67

Went with the Pana-fly today.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## WatchThinker

Hi Everyone! 

A slllooowwww morning wake up after too much outside yesterday - just me, my panerai, some caffeine and and some relative quiet on a spring morning. My 915 is back on my wrist after a little hiatus and also back on my favorite Gunny '74 strap. 

Have a wonderful week everyone! Enjoy your watches!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

"Let's go Leafs!"


----------



## ledr

Lastlineofdefense said:


> "Let's go Leafs!"
> View attachment 16602418


This is an absolutely fantastic watch! I love the white dial For a moment there I was scared the Panerai issued a Leafs edition, with a maple logo/sign printed on the dial. What a relief they didn't.


----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a chocolate brown suede Aaron Bespoke


----------



## MickCollins1916

ledr said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic watch! I love the white dial For a moment there I was scared the Panerai issued a Leafs edition, with a maple logo/sign printed on the dial. What a relief they didn't.


Well, at least if they made a Leafs edition, we know the Stanley Cup would be safe from touching it…

🫢











J/k @Lastlineofdefense, your guys are gonna be fine this spring!


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

MickCollins1916 said:


> Well, at least if they made a Leafs edition, we know the Stanley Cup would be safe from touching it…
> 
> 🫢
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k @Lastlineofdefense, your guys are gonna be fine this spring!


Just let me have 1, ONE, playoff series win in this century please...


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> "Let's go Leafs!"
> View attachment 16602418


Loving that one 😍

Not seen one before on here 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

PAM112 for the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam 973 on canvas, made from a military bag and you can see some of the original stamping on it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


>


That’s so hot  is that the “black 911”? What’s the ref on it, I forgot. Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ptern said:


> View attachment 16573894
> View attachment 16573896


Love this 

I need a Pam Luminor with Ti case in my rotation


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16606288


AMAZING PATINA on that Bronzo!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 on a Vintager "Venom Toad" today.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s so hot  is that the “black 911”? What’s the ref on it, I forgot. Thanks


Thanks, Brice, much appreciated! 

It’s the PAM 915. The 8-day power reserve is killer.


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Brice, much appreciated!
> 
> It’s the PAM 915. The 8-day power reserve is killer.


Thank you for the reply. That’s the one I was thinking. Hard to get ? Is it boutique only ?


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> AMAZING PATINA on that Bronzo!


Thanks…… it’s gained it all with normal (Frequent) wear.


----------



## Ptern

.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

What model? 61?


Ptern said:


> View attachment 16607519
> 
> View attachment 16607518


----------



## Ptern

Lastlineofdefense said:


> What model? 61?


Yes...61D


----------



## sharpq




----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for the reply. That’s the one I was thinking. Hard to get ? Is it boutique only ?


My pleasure. I don’t believe it’s boutique only, but I never saw it in person until I ran across it at a boutique (and left with it, of course).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for the reply. That’s the one I was thinking. Hard to get ? Is it boutique only ?












Enabling post: 915 looks good on the OEM leather!

I’m actually nuts about all the OEM straps I’ve tried - both leather options on my 1271 are great, the light blue and black rubber on my 973 are perfect, and the rubber straps I got for this guy are excellent too. 

The standard length straps tend to fit my ~7in wrist perfectly, which I’m grateful for.


----------



## 5959HH

Same experience here and thus far have not tried anything other than OEM on my 914. 
























In fact I just switched to my OEM rubber strap but also have a green rubber strap as well as two other leather and one alligator to rotate front time to time.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on OEM "Papaya" (not orange  looking for some podiums this weekend in Miami. Step it up Danny Ric!


----------



## JBoone

1313


http://imgur.com/OxsgOpH


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## neebsta




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on an unknown tan suede


----------



## daveswordfish

More tan suede…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alund




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam + Mini = Fun


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Ptern




----------



## ledr

Not a wrist shot really... I hope it is ok to upload it here all the same:


----------



## bigjaymofo

Love this one…


----------



## bigclive2011

bigjaymofo said:


> Love this one…
> 
> View attachment 16615847


So do I 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Hello Everyone!!

Enjoying the beginning of the caffeine cycle on a lovely and quiet morning. The 915 is back on the Gunny Yellow Coral. Such an incredible weekend watch - off the charts comfortable.

Wishing you all the best this Mother's day.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sharpq




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eisenhammer

Still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/T7D6TsA


Loving the Vintager Stap,


----------



## psweeting

First ever Pam, arrived today. Didn't realise how important minute markers are for setting the time until now.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

psweeting said:


> First ever Pam, arrived today. Didn't realise how important minute markers are for setting the time until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks great WITHOUT the busy minute markers!


----------



## Sebast975

Fresh out of the box, PAM 1304. I'm sure this will get some flack for only being 40mm, but it let's us small-wristers enjoy the beauty of Panerai. Have to say I'm not impressed with the strap at all though...I'll be changing that out real quick.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Sebast975 said:


> Fresh out of the box, PAM 1304. I'm sure this will get some flack for only being 40mm, but it let's us small-wristers enjoy the beauty of Panerai. Have to say I'm not impressed with the strap at all though...I'll be changing that out real quick.



40mm. so what ?!. it's a lovely watch.
first. it Looks/Fits great on your wrist. and second. as long as you're enjoying it. that's what really matter.
as for the strap. it's an easy fix. you have many options for that.


----------



## KevL




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Jean1888

1351 on the moonlight


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone! 

Early hours espresso on a rainy, foggy, spring morning. Winding the 915 listening to the drip on the leaves. There are far worse ways to start the day! 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SubMoose

Rain in Miami but Providenciales welcomes.


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## bounce

It felt like a Panerai type of day today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lowpeak

Wearing my 560 today…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neebsta

OEM Nato day today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

A wild reflection on the 112









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

88 on OEM Green Canvas today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## 5959HH

914 back on today


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## Stephen2020

In the rain.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on USAF canvas


----------



## Ptern




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM112 on a new red rubber strap. Ready for the summer.


----------



## Stephen2020

Three days in a row for the first time.


----------



## DanIWCBP

Pam320 on Lizard strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

Pam1086









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

opusx said:


> Pam1086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Think the one on the left is a fake 😉


----------



## opusx

bigclive2011 said:


> Think the one on the left is a fake


Hahahha. Well the one on the right is 100% hand made.. hehhehe

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Taking the 563 out for a spin on a Dirty South Straps cross grain black shark. Shout out to AL for his fine work!


----------



## cerberus63

Weekend in Boston!!


----------



## WatchThinker

Buongiorno!

A glorious, dewey, quiet spring morning that is just perfect for outdoor espresso and pondering the infinite - while engaging in my weekly winding of the 915 ( which is on the OEM camouflage, this morning).

Best to Everybody!


----------



## psweeting

48









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/UspLlQT


----------



## 5959HH

Hadn’t wound my 914 in at least a week but still running strong.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

A bottle of red....


----------



## 5959HH

My other PAM (574) today


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/slBwg0B


----------



## sanik




----------



## PicnicB




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Just back from a quick flight with a 372 on a Kostas.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta




----------



## jskane

New to me 337, first Panerai in the collection.


----------



## Luftgekuhlt

O88


----------



## Luftgekuhlt

Still love this watch!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival today. Pam61 

I love the old tobacco sausage in the titanium case 
It’s perfect for me. 



















































I’m so psyched… can you tell?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival today. Pam61
> 
> I love the old tobacco sausage in the titanium case
> It’s perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so psyched… can you tell?


My very first Panerai, 61D. Only recently sold it, and now seeing yours I am having sellers remorse.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> My very first Panerai, 61D. Only recently sold it, and now seeing yours I am having sellers remorse.


I have had various panerai model including a 176 (nice but need to see seconds moving ) and a 177(first Pam). Should have never sold the 177. Been wanting another Ti Luminor for some time. But I prefer the older models with the tobacco sausage dials. This opportunity came up here thanks for a very nice Watchuseek member and I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## Jeep99dad

What else would I wear … 
My new-to-me Pam61 on canvas of course. The 973 ain’t gonna be too happy about this new arrival and serious competition
That tobacco sausage dial is 🤎


----------



## michael_m

372 w/ a long and super comfortable Adeeos strap…


----------



## Jeep99dad

michael_m said:


> 372 w/ a long and super comfortable Adeeos strap…


So sexy  the Pam I always wanted to own but don’t have the wrist for


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still honeymooning with the Pam61 and it just sings on canvas.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on OEM rubber @ Higgins Lake Michigan.


----------



## 5959HH

914 on OEM rubber strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Starting Memorial Day with some quiet "winding-time" with my Panerai and an espresso. Beautiful time near the woods with the quadrapeds. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1305 on OEM rubber @ Higgins Lake Michigan.
> View attachment 16663229


That’s hot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Honeymoon continues with the Pam61 on canvas 

















Cup of coffee and chilling wirh my buddy


----------



## 5959HH

Jeep99dad said:


> Honeymoon continues with the Pam61 on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cup of coffee and chilling wirh my buddy


Black or black & tan GSD?


----------



## Jeep99dad

5959HH said:


> Black or black & tan GSD?


Magnus is a Black GSD, 9-months old. 

Though he does have some silver on the inner leg area


----------



## 5959HH

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnus is a Black GSD, 9-months old.
> 
> Though he does have some silver on the inner leg area


Handsome puppy. Almost an adult body but definitely still a puppy’s brain. 









Nalco v Kleinen Mohr was my last but greatest died in June 2015. Incredible sound temperament and still miss him. Nalco was a gray dog (sable) better for hot Texas sun than black although he had free rein inside our home.


----------



## Jeep99dad

5959HH said:


> Handsome puppy. Almost an adult body but definitely still a puppy’s brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nalco v Kleinen Mohr was my last but greatest died in June 2015. Incredible sound temperament and still miss him. Nalco was a gray dog (sable) better for hot Texas sun than black although he had free rein inside our home.


Thanks. Oh yeah he’ll definitely get bigger, maybe not much taller but will fill “out” I guess. He is very Lean now and weighs 84lbs. He does run super hot and it is hot here too 


Your GSD was absolutely beautiful. Sorry he passed. Lost my last pup during Covid. A red-tri aussie.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16666030


This is so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the Pam61 on the wrist. Boring.. I know 
Have a great work week. 
B


----------



## solar g-shocker

michael_m said:


> 372 w/ a long and super comfortable Adeeos strap…


Hey Michael 

What’s your wrist size? I’ve got a fairly flat 7” wrist. Even trying them on it’s hard to tell if a 47mm looks ok. 

Best,
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

solar g-shocker said:


> Hey Michael
> 
> What’s your wrist size? I’ve got a fairly flat 7” wrist. Even trying them on it’s hard to tell if a 47mm looks ok.
> 
> Best,
> Neil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Neil,

It’s a flat 6.5” and the thickness of the strap makes all the difference. Here’s a Manifatture Serioso that just arrived…looking forward to seeing the patina…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on an aged Altamarea strap. Where the Radiomirs at?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Clive is that a 671?



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16657663


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tomi1980 said:


> View attachment 16668014


Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 232 on an aged Altamarea strap. Where the Radiomirs at?
> View attachment 16668765


Super nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam61 on kodiak leather. A few pics from the car studio as I sit in traffic every morning again


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the Pam61 on kodiak leather. A few pics from the car studio as I sit in traffic every morning again


Which are you liking better, this or the 973?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 today on a Dirty South Straps beaver tail. Let's see those Radiomirs!


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Jeep99dad

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Which are you liking better, this or the 973?


Interesting because I was just telling a friend I’ve fallen for this and may not grab the 973 much anymore and perhaps should sell it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I’m still wearing the 61 but I have it on an old SNPR English tan Dublin leather. I love not it ages, gets some darker areas and a bit of surface shine 


TGIF


----------



## michael_m

My one and only…


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Clive is that a 671?


Yes indeedy.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

michael_m said:


> My one and only…


And a wonderful one to own  I wish my wrist could handle it


----------



## michael_m

Jeep99dad said:


> And a wonderful one to own  I wish my wrist could handle it


I bet it can...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone!!

Just me, my Panerai, and an espresso this VERY sunny morning! 

My 915 has been getting a lot less attention due to travel and other stuff that is better suited to a diver with an adjustable clasp. So, it was like a whole new WOW, when I put it on this morning - back on my favorite Gunny '74.

Have a great week everybody!


----------



## gooter

Tried these guys on. Any input on what you think looks best?





































Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Depends on your current collection, do you have any other Panerai? 


gooter said:


> Tried these guys on. Any input on what you think looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Depends on your current collection, do you have any other Panerai?


Nothing currently. 

Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I would suggest any with the traditional crown guard, the (1313?) Luminor with the blue dial or the GMT (1321?). A Radiomir or Chrono will be your next purchase.

My only other suggestion would be to go for one that is at least 44MM in size, the smaller models IMO are not as popular.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## KevL




----------



## njdan

Luminor Base Logo 000. Might be for sale soon!!!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

My 61D on an unknown ostrich leg







prior to it being sold.

How many Panerai have you bought, held for a bit, then sold or traded for another? I've moved a 24 twice, 112, 113, 61, and a 662. At present I am happy with the Panerai I currently have, but always subject to change.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## MickCollins1916

Lastlineofdefense said:


> My 61D on an unknown ostrich leg
> View attachment 16679106
> prior to it being sold.
> 
> How many Panerai have you bought, held for a bit, then sold or traded for another? I've moved a 24 twice, 112, 113, 61, and a 662. At present I am happy with the Panerai I currently have, but always subject to change.


Personally, I came to appreciate Panerai relatively recently, but I bought a 973 a few years ago, sold it about a year ago, and re-purchased that reference a few months back. Definitely a keeper for me. 

I’ve done this same trick with GS (SBGN005 2x), Tudor (BB GMT 2x, BBN 2x, BBR, 2 BB58s, 2 Pelagos) and Rolex Pepsis (1675 and 16750 gone, but 16700 still here), and the Sea-Dweller (1600 2x, the latter permanently staying) and so forth. 

Apparently I am fickle.


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchThinker said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Just me, my Panerai, and an espresso this VERY sunny morning!
> 
> My 915 has been getting a lot less attention due to travel and other stuff that is better suited to a diver with an adjustable clasp. So, it was like a whole new WOW, when I put it on this morning - back on my favorite Gunny '74.
> 
> Have a great week everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676815


I love this watch. 
Can we see more pics with the strap more visible. The leather looks nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

michael_m said:


> I bet it can...


Sadly it looks very big on me


----------



## Jeep99dad

njdan said:


> Luminor Base Logo 000. Might be for sale soon!!!
> View attachment 16677942


 why? What are you after ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> My 61D on an unknown ostrich leg
> View attachment 16679106
> prior to it being sold.
> 
> How many Panerai have you bought, held for a bit, then sold or traded for another? I've moved a 24 twice, 112, 113, 61, and a 662. At present I am happy with the Panerai I currently have, but always subject to change.


I have had a 177, 243, 111, 112, 176, 005 that I recall. Missed the 177 and now own the 61. The 243 looked awesome But wore horrible. I now have the 973, it wears very well but do wish it was 44mm. The Pam 005 was nice. Should have kept it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love the watch 
Love the combo


----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the watch
> Love the combo













Thanks, B!

I picked up this Rios1931 canvas to see how I liked the look and now I’m going to order one from Vintager Straps. 

I dig the Rios, it was reasonably priced and fits perfectly, but has leather lining, which isn’t great for summer in OCMD/Baltimore/Washington, DC. 

Any other reccos on where to order rolled canvas straps from are welcome from you gents with more experience rocking those straps…this will be a first for me.


----------



## njdan

Jeep99dad said:


> why? What are you after ?


I was thinking of selling because it doesn't see my wrist time. I have been wearing my Tudor Pelagos or Rolex Sub more these days.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on a Simona Campione.


----------



## Jonathan T

njdan said:


> Luminor Base Logo 000. Might be for sale soon!!!
> View attachment 16677942


nonsense! keep the base logo zero! i ran into a guy who lamented that he should have bought the base logo instead of the fancier gmts. he felt Panerai Luminors are best at their simplest such as the base logo. and i agree!


----------



## bigjaymofo

New addition…524


----------



## ANOpax

gooter said:


> Tried these guys on. Any input on what you think looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


Of the ones you’ve shown us on your wrist, I’d say the 1313. But then again, I might be biased given what I’m wearing today.








However, I notice that the black dial watches tone better with your tattoo so how about the 1312?


----------



## alund




----------



## Jeep99dad

njdan said:


> I was thinking of selling because it doesn't see my wrist time. I have been wearing my Tudor Pelagos or Rolex Sub more these days.


At yeah. I’m with you. If a watch doesn’t get enough wrist time, it goes.


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, B!
> 
> I picked up this Rios1931 canvas to see how I liked the look and now I’m going to order one from Vintager Straps.
> 
> I dig the Rios, it was reasonably priced and fits perfectly, but has leather lining, which isn’t great for summer in OCMD/Baltimore/Washington, DC.
> 
> Any other reccos on where to order rolled canvas straps from are welcome from you gents with more experience rocking those straps…this will be a first for me.


That’s nice. I also stopped using lined or padded canvas straps years back. Only do 100% canvas folded straps. 
They are very good for summer, sport activities and are very durable. I’ve used mine for years with very hot and humid weather here, jet skiing in the ocean, kayaking in intercoastal and Mediterranean, for pool fun and hikes… they are very robust and clean/dry well. 
The two best makers I know stopped taking orders temporarily. 
I saw on Instagram Vlebesnit makes some.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today on a Panatime brown silicon strap 
I plan on getting an OP rubber soon, need to stop by the AD this weekend to see what he has in stock. 
This one is obviously lower quality but it is very affordable, also very soft and light, very comfortable plus it doesn’t attract dust.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the "Subzilla" 194 on a Hurricane13 olive shark. Shout out to Oleg for the outstanding work!


----------



## Jonathan T

watching the bumblebees hard at work today.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/xckxRN2

..




http://imgur.com/PLAwFPB


----------



## WatchDutchy

Very nice!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on a thick Kostas


----------



## chaosman




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Red strap to match the red stitching...


----------



## Jeep99dad

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Red strap to match the red stitching...
> View attachment 16686651


Wow  love this shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 again this evening 
Can’t get enough of it  may sell my 973 in fact 


















Cheers  Magnus says


----------



## Jeep99dad

chaosman said:


> View attachment 16686346


Oh yeah  I like this. Would love to see it in the metal. Is it boutique only or AD get it as well ?


----------



## chaosman

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh yeah  I like this. Would love to see it in the metal. Is it boutique only or AD get it as well ?


Boutique only


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61 again this evening
> Can’t get enough of it  may sell my 973 in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers  Magnus says


The 61’s a looker! I have yet to try a Ti PAM, but I’m looking forward to reeling one in at some point.


----------



## kiwidj

My PAM113 on a new canvas strap....


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


> The 61’s a looker! I have yet to try a Ti PAM, but I’m looking forward to reeling one in at some point.


Thanks  I had a 177 years back and missed it. Love the Luminor case but so much polished steel. I prefer the more casual and sporty matte darker grey if the titanium case. 
I like it a lot. In fact I’m gonna put my 973 up for sale. 
You need a Ti Pam ASAP


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

My only beef with Ti Panerai is that once scratched, marred, or banged up they don't polish up as easily as stainless steel.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a yellow Kostas shark. HAGWE


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> My only beef with Ti Panerai is that once scratched, marred, or banged up they don't polish up as easily as stainless steel.


I have had good experience with using a eraser. Also scratches aren’t as visible as they are with the high polished surfaces. I felt like all my other Luminor scratched if I just looked at them


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  I had a 177 years back and missed it. Love the Luminor case but so much polished steel. I prefer the more casual and sporty matte darker grey if the titanium case.
> I like it a lot. In fact I’m gonna put my 973 up for sale.
> You need a Ti Pam ASAP


 on polished cases scratching. That was my one concern with buying the 915. I let it go and have been enjoying it. The lugs at 1 and 5 are already marked up from my frenetic strap changes, but I’m trying to remain chill about that fact, which is hard, even though I buy to rock and enjoy them. 

Still, I think 1 polished case is enough for me and though I want a PAM GMT next, I’m looking at the 1320/1321, instead of my original target of the 42mm 1535 for that reason. 

There’s a 2-hand Ti model probably released around the same time the 61 was that is absolute . Really enjoying getting into PAMs.


----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## Zeek805

MickCollins1916 said:


> on polished cases scratching. That was my one concern with buying the 915. I let it go and have been enjoying it. The lugs at 1 and 5 are already marked up from my frenetic strap changes, but I’m trying to remain chill about that fact, which is hard, even though I buy to rock and enjoy them.
> 
> Still, I think 1 polished case is enough for me and though I want a PAM GMT next, I’m looking at the 1320/1321, instead of my original target of the 42mm 1535 for that reason.
> 
> There’s a 2-hand Ti model probably released around the same time the 61 was that is absolute . Really enjoying getting into PAMs.


What does everyone use to get out scratches on polished cases (if anything)?


----------



## Zeek805

New 372 on the wrist every day since purchase…


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Jeep99dad

5959HH said:


> 914 today


 love it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zeek805 said:


> What does everyone use to get out scratches on polished cases (if anything)?


Cape cod cloth. Cheap and fairly easy to use


----------



## Jeep99dad

Got a new Mil green OP rubber from the AD today and I’m loving this combo. It’ll be great for the beach and pool.


----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


> on polished cases scratching. That was my one concern with buying the 915. I let it go and have been enjoying it. The lugs at 1 and 5 are already marked up from my frenetic strap changes, but I’m trying to remain chill about that fact, which is hard, even though I buy to rock and enjoy them.
> 
> Still, I think 1 polished case is enough for me and though I want a PAM GMT next, I’m looking at the 1320/1321, instead of my original target of the 42mm 1535 for that reason.
> 
> There’s a 2-hand Ti model probably released around the same time the 61 was that is absolute . Really enjoying getting into PAMs.


That 915 is  I want one. I drool over my friend’s 911 each time I try it on but that’s unobtanium. I’ll probably own one polished SS Pam but yah one is enough


----------



## 5959HH

Jeep99dad said:


> Cape cod cloth. Cheap and fairly easy to use


+1 and all I’ve ever used for superficial scratches on polished surfaces only.


----------



## 5959HH

Jeep99dad said:


> That 915 is  I want one. I drool over my friend’s 921 each time I try it on but that’s unobtanium. I’ll probably own one polished SS Pam but yah one is enough


Only reason I bought a 914 is because a 915 was not available at the time. Although I like the clean look of only a two hander, I like having small seconds at 9:00 even more.


----------



## WatchThinker

5959HH said:


> Only reason I bought a 914 is because a 915 was not available at the time. Although I like the clean look of only a two hander, I like having small seconds at 9:00 even more.


I love my 915 - took up a tonne of my wrist time since buying it just a year ago. But, I've spent a LOT of time with a 914, not owned by me. It's amazing how that small dial change really makes the two watches very different in character. Both incredible.


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Paneristi!

Feeling grateful this morning. Every so often, our entire lives just seem amazing. I'm able to sit outside on a beautiful, not-quite-summer Sunday with an espresso some robot-like-thing made in 30 seconds, wind up this mechanical marvel that will run for me for the next 7+ days, take a picture using a flat piece of glass in my pocket, and then post it out to an online, world community of people who share similar interests a few mins later. Things my parents, on so many levels, could never have imagined.

Anyway, that's part of the reason I like my PAM 915 so much - it makes me take these few minutes that I don't take often enough. I hope you enjoy your watches, today, as much ( and more ) as I have enjoyed mine this morning.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 574 today


----------



## bigjaymofo

524


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Watching the bumblebees do their thing wearing 563 on a Vintage Simona Diver
View attachment 16690246
.


Zeek805 said:


> What does everyone use to get out scratches on polished cases (if anything)?


capecodpolish.com


----------



## MickCollins1916

5959HH said:


> Only reason I bought a 914 is because a 915 was not available at the time. Although I like the clean look of only a two hander, I like having small seconds at 9:00 even more.


…and the only reason I have a 915 is bc when I walked into Naples and asked for the 914, my buddy Bob there said, “I don’t have that, but you have to try THIS on instead, trust me.” I have a feeling I would have been happy with either one. 

973 today.


----------



## ANOpax

Amazing how light affects the dial colour. This blue dial 1313 has come up green at a work function today.


----------



## Jonathan T

1086 on breakfast cooking duty....


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on Kostas


----------



## Triton9




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

PAM564 today on the brown calf.


----------



## 5959HH

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Same model PAM 914 but different strap


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Just arrived the much anticipated 87 "LaBomba" now wearing a Simona Yellow Submarine.


----------



## elchuckee77

Just picked this beauty last week. Panerai 1090.
















Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

tornadobox said:


> View attachment 16312643


That blue dial. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

neebsta said:


> This old 88 on a Panerai Marina Militare Nato


Love that pam 88. Missing mine. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## 54B

PAM 1074 this morning, whilst enjoying a nice coffee


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Brookcal

Just got this one yesterday


----------



## 54B

Brookcal said:


> Just got this one yesterday
> View attachment 16699073


Enjoy it and hope you have many happy memories wearing it!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 on Dirty South beaver tail with optional fat Siamese cat...


----------



## Berg3.0

Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60

Brookcal said:


> Just got this one yesterday
> View attachment 16699073





Brookcal said:


> Just got this one yesterday
> View attachment 16699073


Congratulations👏🏼👏🏼.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 still on the military green OP rubber


----------



## DanIWCBP

Berg3.0 said:


> Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Very matching strap on a super nice watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Happy Bloomsday Everyone!!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Berg3.0

Morning picture. 








And
Evening picture. 










Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Berg3.0 said:


> Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


You said KANGAROO?


----------



## Berg3.0

Lastlineofdefense said:


> You said KANGAROO?
> 
> View attachment 16701771


Australian Kangaroo lining to be exact, yes, and Ostrich leg skin , all put together by John Glance (D9Straps) with white saddle stitching. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Berg3.0 said:


> Australian Kangaroo lining to be exact, yes, and Ostrich leg skin , all put together by John Glance (D9Straps) with white saddle stitching.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


I have a few of their straps, they produce some really impressive products. The "Roo" pic was my attempt at humor...


----------



## 54B

564 on the supposedly black scamosciato


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Classic 232 on an aged Altamarea strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

54B said:


> 564 on the supposedly black scamosciato


Nice shot


----------



## Zeek805

Tequila and PAM…nice Saturday.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Tomi1980

Hot summer watch for hot summer day...


----------



## WatchThinker

My attentions are split today. 

I started off my morning espresso and winding routine with my beloved 915 - but, am now wearing a surprise father's day gift of a new Tudor GMT S&G on leather. The leather strap makes this watch simultaneously complex and subtle. All the more special because it isn't a watch or a combo I would have thought to buy. Really enjoying it! Reflecting on how the context and/or history of how or where we receive or wear our watches is so much more important than the movement or specs. 

However, the watch I'm thinking most about this morning is an old, silver-dialed timex on a worn, thin black leather strap - the watch my late dad wore for most of his life. Happy Father's Day, Pa. 

Have a great day, everyone. 

Thinker


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on an Orange OEM rubber strap yesterday at Higgins Lake Michigan. Happy Fathers Day to all you fellow Dads!


----------



## kiwidj

Submersible Sunday












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bigclive2011

WatchThinker said:


> My attentions are split today.
> 
> I started off my morning espresso and winding routine with my beloved 915 - but, am now wearing a surprise father's day gift of a new Tudor GMT S&G on leather. The leather strap makes this watch simultaneously complex and subtle. All the more special because it isn't a watch or a combo I would have thought to buy. Really enjoying it! Reflecting on how the context and/or history of how or where we receive or wear our watches is so much more important than the movement or specs.
> 
> However, the watch I'm thinking most about this morning is an old, silver-dialed timex on a worn, thin black leather strap - the watch my late dad wore for most of his life. Happy Father's Day, Pa.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone.
> 
> Thinker
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16707036


A Father’s Day gift… 🤩

Do you ever rent your kids out 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

"87" LaBomba on a distressed canvas "Yusk" strap. Shout out to Yusuke for the fast turnaround and quality product.

Have a safe and productive week all.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## 5959HH

914


----------



## Jeep99dad

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchThinker said:


> My attentions are split today.
> 
> I started off my morning espresso and winding routine with my beloved 915 - but, am now wearing a surprise father's day gift of a new Tudor GMT S&G on leather. The leather strap makes this watch simultaneously complex and subtle. All the more special because it isn't a watch or a combo I would have thought to buy. Really enjoying it! Reflecting on how the context and/or history of how or where we receive or wear our watches is so much more important than the movement or specs.
> 
> However, the watch I'm thinking most about this morning is an old, silver-dialed timex on a worn, thin black leather strap - the watch my late dad wore for most of his life. Happy Father's Day, Pa.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone.
> 
> Thinker
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16707036


Congratulations  immediately became a special timepiece. 
Love the 915 as well


----------



## Krish47

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow


Thanks mate.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## MickCollins1916

Still this one  

1321 on OEM black rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011

I really don’t want to throw away my aged Peter Gunny………maybe I’ll try and sew it.

Or I suppose buy a new one 😬


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nrcooled

I've got the little guy on today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Pam61 after work. I freaking love this watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

Panerai PAM564, back on an Erika’s MN after a little break.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on OP rubber this morning,
Again…


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 914 again today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16714527


That bracelet looks killer King. Brand?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Can't get enough of this new combo, 87 "LaBomba"














on a new blue shark from Hurricane13. A big thank you to Oleg for a flawless transaction, much appreciation my friend.


----------



## King_Neptune

Lastlineofdefense said:


> That bracelet looks killer King. Brand?


PM sent.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61 on OP rubber this morning,
> Again…


Inspired by @Jeep99dad ’s 61 on rubber, here’s the 564 today:


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> Inspired by @Jeep99dad ’s 61 on rubber, here’s the 564 today:


The Panerai rubber strap is without a doubt a very comfortable beast indeed 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 5959HH




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on a Simona Master Diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## plastikman




----------



## WatchThinker

It's a too late start and the espresso levels are too low in the WatchThinker's blood this too-hectic morning!! The 915 surely needed the winding and was a welcome reminder to take a few mins.


----------



## Jonathan T

Making balloon swords with my son


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12




----------



## 54B

1074 on the blue scamosciato


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 today on a distressed canvas "Yusk" strap.

"Mindful Monday Humans, May your coffee kick in before reality does!" -Pellazo


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Yellow is here for the summer..


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1218 today on a distressed canvas "Yusk" strap.
> 
> "Mindful Monday Humans, May your coffee kick in before reality does!" -Pellazo
> View attachment 16724684


I've been looking closely at this pic since I posted earlier and was bothered by what appeared to be missing "paint" or other blue material at the end of the sweep second hand. I've gone back and took additional photos out of the direct sunlight, it's simply a reflection from the light. PHEW....


----------



## 54B

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I've been looking closely at this pic since I posted earlier and was bothered by what appeared to be missing "paint" or other blue material at the end of the sweep second hand. I've gone back and took additional photos out of the direct sunlight, it's simply a reflection from the light. PHEW....
> 
> View attachment 16725192
> View attachment 16725193


It's funny the things we notice. I didn't stop looking at that lovely chalky white dial and the execution of the chrono pushers


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Let's just say I may have said a few "choice words" prior to figuring this out. 🤬


----------



## Jonathan T

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Yellow is here for the summer..
> View attachment 16725116


Awesome yellow strap!


----------



## smithj




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on a Hurricane 13 green shark.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/F4QJZ03


----------



## busch12




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Afternoon coffee...


----------



## Jeep99dad

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Yellow is here for the summer..
> View attachment 16725116


 That’s super cool


----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai for the evening 

















Love this thing  and a hood hazy IPA


----------



## Jeep99dad

54B said:


> Inspired by @Jeep99dad ’s 61 on rubber, here’s the 564 today:


That’s great  I love the Panerai rubber straps on both Luminor and submersibles. Besides a couple of canvas I have zero desire to wear other straps to he honest. 
I just sourced these two used black rubber for the 61. They’ll be great alternatives too though the tubes are missing and I need to find some to fit in those two straps.


----------



## KP9

Hello its been a while since I last posted.
Am now, a two-watch collection owner...just added a O series Pam 000 this morning.
Came recently serviced and a light polish...it was either this or a more expensive Pam1000, a no brainer decision.


----------



## Sgnvn




----------



## KevL




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011

KP9 said:


> Hello its been a while since I last posted.
> Am now, a two-watch collection owner...just added a O series Pam 000 this morning.
> Came recently serviced and a light polish...it was either this or a more expensive Pam1000, a no brainer decision.
> View attachment 16735367


Great choice…..a classic PAM 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> Great choice…..a classic PAM 👍🏻


yeah.. truth be told…. yours inspired this purchase.. I mentioned that in one of your many 000 postings..


----------



## Speedy B

My 24!


----------



## bigclive2011

KP9 said:


> yeah.. truth be told…. yours inspired this purchase.. I mentioned that in one of your many 000 postings..


Great advice from a great guy………….if I say so myself 😉


----------



## bigclive2011

Practice what you preach.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy 4th of July! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

6 hours to go…. 5 countries in the next 2 weeks…


----------



## KP9

polishammer said:


> 6 hours to go…. 5 countries in the next 2 weeks…
> 
> what a killer strap you got there!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739846


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

1074 on a sunny day


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> 1074 thanks n a sunny day


🥰. Nice…….


----------



## 54B

bigclive2011 said:


> 🥰. Nice…….


Thanks. As much as I like the lightness of a titanium Panerai, I like the heft of this one. Your 671(?) must have quite some presence!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

005


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on OEM rubber at Higgins Lake Michigan for a long holiday weekend.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 54B

Another day, another coffee. 1074.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

54B said:


> Another day, another coffee. 1074.


671?? Beautiful


----------



## 54B

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 671?? Beautiful


Thanks but it's the 671's baby brother: the 1074 (42mm).


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 "Subzilla" on a Simona Campione while tending to the flowers.


----------



## cerberus63

Spending several days in New York City, shopping, seeing some shows, etc. Swung by the Panerai boutique and purchased a white rubber strap for a nice summer look.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/sXkrMai


----------



## bounce




----------



## bunnswatch

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


sandwich dial? reference?


----------



## Berg3.0

bunnswatch said:


> sandwich dial? reference?


Sandwich dial: yes
Ref. Pam1316. 

And same watch on the wrist today. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## JBoone

Berg3.0 said:


> Sandwich dial: yes
> Ref. Pam1316.
> 
> And same watch on the wrist today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Pics are 10 times better than I can do. I have 1313 and bought the black rubber (came with blue rubber). Did yours come with that or was it bracelet only new?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

The much maligned







514 on an Aaron Bespoke while tending to the flowers this evening. Yes I wear a Panerai working in the garden...


----------



## polishammer

Found those two at Heathrow Airport this morning.


----------



## Berg3.0

JBoone said:


> Pics are 10 times better than I can do. I have 1313 and bought the black rubber (came with blue rubber). Did yours come with that or was it bracelet only new?


Thanks  
Mine came with bracelet only from new. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## WatchThinker

Sunshine, a novel, a ridiculously large mug of tea, and my 915 are all part of my jet-lag recovery plan for today……


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

563 on a Hurricane13 today. Where are those white dial Pam's today?


----------



## John-E-Mac

177K


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning, 

Back w/my 915 this chilly, clear Sunday morning after a few weeks away. I left the Panerai at home during my travels in favor of a GMT, so it is nice to have it back on wrist - today on the OEM black leather that was original to the watch on purchase. 

Still - Although I wound her up shortly after jet-lagging it home a couple of days ago, still delighted for return of my quiet Sunday routine.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## michael_m




----------



## FQ01

PAM177 on a rough out strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

564 on rubber all week this week.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Strap change day here, starting off the week with a 1305 on an orange Hurricane 13 canvas.


----------



## LP49

My first! Just came in from an eBay auction. Runs fine-no issues. Full kit with original purchase receipt. Lovin it!


----------



## LP49




----------



## 54B

564 without an espresso for a change.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## nrcooled

Just arrived!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 "Subzilla" on a Dirty South ostrich leg. Big thanks to Al for the fine work!


----------



## bounce




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

87 La Bomba on a distressed canvas "Yusk" strap.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Yaz said:


> Instagram : @watch.me.tickin
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Hi-I'm your cousin.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16759598


What kind of bracelet is that? Looks very cool.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the 232 on an Altamarea vintage calf. 

As much as I love this watch, the tiny little f*(%$#g screws make strap changes a PITA. So once a strap is on, it stays for quite awhile. Anyone else despise those screws?


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Going yellow this weekend...


----------



## WatchThinker

I don't think the camouflage is working! The Panerai is still a stand-out.


----------



## LP49




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Monkwearmouth

As a left hander I really appreciate the destro versions: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning!! 

It's not much of a morning plan...but I'll take it : Espresso shots, a few thoughts, some Panerai winding, and a novel .... at least until the house wakes up or the quadrapeds decide tennis balls are more fun than chew treats.


----------



## WatchThinker

nrcooled said:


> Just arrived!


What do you think? I'm considering one, myself. The red looks great!


----------



## 5959HH

574 today


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on a Simona master diver. Cam Smith making it look easy today at St. Andrews...


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## 54B

PAM 564 on an Artem sailcloth


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

1074 on this sunny London day


----------



## Phrank

The first, great deal on this 2016 Panerai Luminor Marina 8 Days ref. 510, next will be a Blue sandwich dial.

I can see the love for Panerai now, actually in hand, these are absolutely gorgeous watches. Loving it!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

563 on a distressed Kostas. Stay cool everyone ⛄


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 563 on a distressed Kostas. Stay cool everyone ⛄
> View attachment 16771818


😍 Wow gorgeous.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Have just joined the Pan club, picked up this second hand Pan1314 , it’s in LNIB condition. It wears well for its size.


----------



## nrcooled

WatchThinker said:


> What do you think? I'm considering one, myself. The red looks great!


I love it! Overall the watch is classic Panerai with a pop off color. It's an awesome summer watch with the white dial and rubber strap.

Speaking of which, the rubber strap on it is great but takes some time to break in. Once it conformed to my wrist it's been one of the most comfortable straps I own.

Here's today's shot on wrist. I've only taken it off and worn something else once when going into the office with a suit for an executive level meeting.


----------



## misterted

Just picked this up a few months ago. My first Panerai. Blu-Notte PAM1068


----------



## Phrank

2nd Day with my new Panerai 510 - onto the leather this time, and _only _ 5 new straps on the way(who knew you could make straps from old ammo pouches) haha....isn't that the way it works?? lol


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Avoiding the thunderstorms and wearing the 232 on a Dirty South beaver tail.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

trameline said:


> Have just joined the Pan club, picked up this second hand Pan1314 , it’s in LNIB condition. It wears well for its size.
> View attachment 16772987


Love the chalky white of the 1314. It's really a different sort of Luminor and is perfect for summer (especially).


----------



## 54B

PAM190 today. This one is new to me. I’ve wanted a Radiomir for a while and, in particular, this 8 day one.


----------



## LP49

My used eBay PAM 112


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Newly acquired 569 on a Hurricane13 olive shark.


----------



## nrcooled

Another meeting today so the 1392 got to ride with me.


----------



## polishammer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## MickCollins1916

1321 on OEM brown rubber today


----------



## Phrank

Panerai 510 with Rubber B "SwimSkin" Alligator Strap in Black...fantastic strap, fit and feel superb!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Sticking with the 569 but this time on a much subdued pebbled "Yusk Strap" with a torched buckle. 

Anyone else anxious for the F1 race in France














this weekend?


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

A close relative cameo for today.. The legendary diver 🤿 Anonimo Firenze San Marco DRASS x Prototype…


----------



## trameline

Pam1314


----------



## Tomi1980

Berg3.0 said:


> Great strap, where did you get it?
> Sent from a place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Tomi1980

Something went wrong. Great strap, where did you get it?


----------



## WatchThinker

Morning All!!

Already a hot morning here - but never too hot for espresso and a few turns on the Panerai. 

Stay cool wherever you are!


----------



## LP49

My eBay 112 with eBay alligator strap. Still waiting for the eBay buckle 😉


----------



## Berg3.0

Tomi1980 said:


> Something went wrong. Great strap, where did you get it?


Thanks, it’s bought from MTstraps on eBay, he makes some really great straps. 









MTstraps | Negozi eBay


Benvenuto nel mio Negozio eBay. Sono un ragazzo con la passione per la lavorazione manuale della pelle. Quello che distingue un mio cinturino di altissimo livello da tutto il resto è la particolare cura dei dettagli essendo un cinturino realizzato interamente a mano. - 100% Handmade In Italy -...



www.ebay.it





On the wrist today, still my one and only Panerai (need more Panerai’s). 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tedo

This oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on an unknown suede strap. Enjoy what's left of the weekend.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## BigEd

PAM 510


----------



## Berg3.0

Still wearing the 1316, just can’t stop smiling when I look at it to see what time it is, that makes me realize that I need more Panerai’s in my live/watch box. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Still sporting the "new to me" 569 but now on a Aaron Bespoke vintage leather jacket strap.


----------



## pwrful

you have me jonesing now for a submersible!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Gotta have a sub!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Switching things up today, 514 on a Kostas.


----------



## jshaevitz

New arrival


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

1074 today. My last day with this view. New job starting on Monday (with not such a great view but hey-ho).


----------



## Phrank

This with the RubberB "SwimSkin" Alligator (all rubber) strap.

Today - Panerai 510

Next Week, my Panerai 422 is arriving - The Bigga Boi!!


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> 1074 today. My last day with this view. New job starting on Monday (with not such a great view but hey-ho).


😍🥰😍

And the view ain’t bad either.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Tedo

Fiddy …


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 today on a vintage Simona Diver.


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

190 today. Love it when the lume comes through in the daylight.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the 194 "Subzilla" on a Dangerous 9 Cane Toad strap. TGIF 🍸


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lammylee

425 S.L.C on Panerai Croc.


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning ! 

So I'm out for my weekly wind up and caffeine charge up and I can't believe I'm seeing some falling leaves already - but it begins ...slowly. 

I really like the new Gunny Strap that accompanies the 915 this morning - fantastically high quality "military"-ish green canvas with leather ends. 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## 54B

1074 to see out the rest of the weekend.


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 574 on a Greg Stevens Design Ultimate Brown 22/22 custom strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great strap? Maker?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

On the boat with the soon wife to be and 569 on OEM rubber at Higgins Lake Michigan.


----------



## Berg3.0

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Great strap? Maker?


It’s from Localtime, SANTANA Hybrid Premium Leather & FKM Rubber Watch Straps In 8 Colour Combinations & 3 Sizes 20mm - 24mm - Gregoriades

It’s not a perfect fit, needs some small adjustments, but that’s straightforward, now it host needs to take form and fit on my wrist, for now I like it. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 54B

Radiomir PAM190 today. Have a luminescent week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchThinker

Lastlineofdefense said:


> On the boat with the soon wife to be and 569 on OEM rubber at Higgins Lake Michigan.
> View attachment 16798576
> View attachment 16798578


Great Watch and Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Berg3.0 said:


> It’s from Localtime, SANTANA Hybrid Premium Leather & FKM Rubber Watch Straps In 8 Colour Combinations & 3 Sizes 20mm - 24mm - Gregoriades
> 
> It’s not a perfect fit, needs some small adjustments, but that’s straightforward, now it host needs to take form and fit on my wrist, for now I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Thank you


----------



## Berg3.0

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Thank you


You’re welcome 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## iceman767

Pam or a rolly









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Still wearing the 569 but now on an Altamarea buffalo.


----------



## nrcooled

Mini PAM today


----------



## polishammer




----------



## trameline




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on a navy Hurricane 13 shark. HHD


----------



## opusx




----------



## LP49




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Mixing things up with the "Subzilla" 194 with a Vintager by Micah "toad venom" strap. I need to get this strap into more of the rotation!


----------



## luvieirq

PAM76 - Black Seal


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

luvieirq said:


> PAM76 - Black Seal
> 
> View attachment 16809152
> View attachment 16809153


WOW! What reference number is this?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Lastlineofdefense said:


> WOW! That is not something you see often, beautiful piece!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on a Dirty South Straps with my 17 year old cross eyed Siamese about to yell for his dinner!


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## luvieirq

Lastlineofdefense said:


> WOW! What reference number is this?


BlackSeal TAM00076


----------



## bounce

Wearing this on my birthday today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Out for the day with the 563 on a distressed canvas "Yusk" strap. Stay safe...


----------



## 54B

PAM564 as the Sun goes down


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Sunday Sub-day 1305 on Aaron Bespoke and a Piotr buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on a Dirty South ostrich leg Back to the grind


----------



## PAMily Man

Yesterday but....such a lovely watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16816998


Pure class


----------



## opusx

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16812549


I love my Pam1086. But i wish it has the aged lumed dial..


----------



## LP49




----------



## KevL




----------



## Jonathan T

opusx said:


> I love my Pam1086. But i wish it has the aged lumed dial..


Like the 914 or 915? I personally didn’t like that lume when I saw it although the sandwich dial was nice. In the end I was happy with the filled dial and regular lume. Both are pure expressions of the base logo zero !


----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM with my Saddleback Leather Company wallet.


----------



## bigclive2011

PAMily Man said:


> Pure class


Why thank you…..you have a few classy Pams as well 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

Still one of my favourite Luminors.


----------



## Tedo

…


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 today on a $20 "eBay special" mesh bracelet. I kind of like the look.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Phrank

Some fantastic deals out there for second hand Panerai, really incredible how nice these watches are. Never thought I'd be a fan, but once you put one on, for me at least, I've realized these are incredibly beautiful watches.

After 13 days in Customs, and a DHL system upgrade I'm told as well, my Panerai 422 was delivered.

47mm - sits on the wrist perfectly, very comfortable, gorgeous dial, beautiful caseback with power reserve. Nice Big Brother for my Panerai 510.

Love everything about this beauty.

Behold!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Phrank said:


> Some fantastic deals out there for second hand Panerai, really incredible how nice these watches are. Never thought I'd be a fan, but once you put one on, for me at least, I've realized these are incredibly beautiful watches.
> 
> After 13 days in Customs, and a DHL system upgrade I'm told as well, my Panerai 422 was delivered.
> 
> 47mm - sits on the wrist perfectly, very comfortable, gorgeous dial, beautiful caseback with power reserve. Nice Big Brother for my Panerai 510.
> 
> Love everything about this beauty.
> 
> Behold!
> 
> View attachment 16820839
> View attachment 16820840


Congrats! The hook is now set 😁 1 turns into 2, 2 into 3, 3 and so on...


----------



## Phrank

After the Patek next year, it will be the Panerai 690...then done!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ASC777




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Keeping with the 569 on an Altamarea buffalo strap.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Pam 422


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrank

Tedo said:


> …
> View attachment 16820201


The Boss Panerai has entered the House! Beautiful!

Have a major watch planned for next year, after that, will be the Panerai 690, or the "Fiddy", or, sigh, most likely both....

Gorgeous!


----------



## Phrank

Mark6948 said:


> Pam 422
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What's the strap you've got on it?

My 422 says, "Whatsupp!" lol


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

1074 today.










2.5 months on, it’s a little less shiny and much more wearable. Photo when new, below.


----------



## bigclive2011

Almost a snap….


----------



## 54B

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16823823
> 
> 
> Almost a snap….


Panerai did a decent job of the miniaturisation!


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> Panerai did a decent job of the miniaturisation!


They sure did….I love it in both sizes 👍🏻


----------



## LP49

My trusty old 112


----------



## trameline

Pam1314


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PAMily Man

On a more than a hundred years old wine barrel (2400liters)
Looks like a Patek barrel 
I'm planning to transform it in a coffee table


----------



## bounce

Popped on my new strap today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on military green OP rubber makes for such a good summer combo


----------



## Tony A.H

it's been a while since i posted a picture !


----------



## 5959HH

914 today


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Sunday "Subzilla" day 194 with a Vintager by Micah "toad venom" strap.


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## michael_m

372 w/Codman Gustav ammo and roller buckle…both from same pouch.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## gmads




----------



## Phrank

Panerai 510, comparing on the wrist with the 422....still love the 510!


----------



## Stephen2020

This is the fourth day in a row from one full wind (3 day movement), a couple of hours into day 5 now, but I expect it to run out in a few hour from now.


----------



## Phrank

Stephen2020 said:


> This is the fourth day in a row from one full wind (3 day movement), a couple of hours into day 5 now, but I expect it to run out in a few hour from now.


That's insane, I've wound my new Pan 422 just to see the Power Reserve on the back move. 5 Days, sheesh, OK, test on now, going to give another couple of turns on the 422 and not wind till it stops.

That's incredible, and going to be a fun experiment!

9:50pm Monday Aug 15, let's see....


----------



## Brandonboyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrank

Brandonboyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Panerai model looks a lot like the iconic Omega Speedmaster....nice!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a Kostas yellow shark. Have a productive week all.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Phrank said:


> That Panerai model looks a lot like the iconic Omega Speedmaster....nice!


It’s a Omega copy…..😂


----------



## LP49




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

PAM 88L =]


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on a distressed Yusk canvas during a brief rain shower.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today. 
Love this one, I like the older simpler Panerai models more in general. This one looks pretty good for being 21 years old.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Phrank

New strap from Alpha Chrono Grigio (Grey) Strap for the Panerai 422.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM 112 - Classic sandwich dial. No seconds. No date. No GMT. No power reserve. No logo. _"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." - Leonardo da Vinci_


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on a pebbled Yusk strap. The Doggo is not impressed...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dtfish4

Pic from a few weeks ago but much better image than I can snap at work today!


----------



## WatchThinker

Honestly, it can make you look forward to the weekend…..The 915 is on a Gunny green canvas w/ leather ends. Great weekend strap.


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

914 again today.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

It's all about the lume...


----------



## ASC777




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Yellowstone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone!

I am enjoying my few quiet Sunday morning moments to wind the 915's 8 Giorni movement. Today, the 915 is on a new 7th Creation strap. 

It is slightly chillier and foggy this morning, the harbinger of summer's end. So, I appreciate, even more today, the reminder a Panerai gives me to take that weekly time to wind and think and drink an espresso shot and contemplate the "season" to come.

Have a wonderful week, everyone!


----------



## horntk

PAM992 on the wrist today. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## LP49




----------



## gk483




----------



## Jonathan T

Phrank said:


> Some fantastic deals out there for second hand Panerai, really incredible how nice these watches are. Never thought I'd be a fan, but once you put one on, for me at least, I've realized these are incredibly beautiful watches.
> 
> After 13 days in Customs, and a DHL system upgrade I'm told as well, my Panerai 422 was delivered.
> 
> 47mm - sits on the wrist perfectly, very comfortable, gorgeous dial, beautiful caseback with power reserve. Nice Big Brother for my Panerai 510.
> 
> Love everything about this beauty.
> 
> Behold!
> 
> View attachment 16820839
> View attachment 16820840


13 days in customs!. Whew it made out alive 😅


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai, Lavazza coffee and a biscuit...the best way to start a summer day!


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a Dangerous 9 gator.


----------



## bigclive2011

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Panerai, Lavazza coffee and a biscuit...the best way to start a summer day!
> 
> View attachment 16846275


Loving the yellow strap….and that Lume 🥰


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrank

Managed to find and order a Gold Nubuck Alligator Ecru stitching 26mm/26mm (strap ref. MX005FP2) "Jules Verne" strap for my Panerai 422, should be here in a week or so. 

Back to the original OEM Strap on the 422


----------



## 54B

PAM190 on the wrist today. The Radiomir was third on my list, after a Luminor and Submersible, but this one gets the most wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghks416

View attachment 16848553


----------



## nrcooled

112 on an O2 Straps rubber strap today. I really like this new strap. Crazy comfy and fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## alund




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

PAM564 on the brown calf


----------



## alarm4y

5218-201/a










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Pam1314 On Rios Strap, the buckle I have ground down and polished, it was originally a Large V buckle, Have taken the Genuine buckle off .


----------



## nrcooled

PAM 24 on the new rubber strap


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Picasso and Panerai 194 today.


----------



## GX9901

PAM312


----------



## s1n3.n0m1n3

My daily 305


----------



## trameline

Pam1314, On new Rios Mocha strap


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

With my Maserati....coffee cup.


----------



## nrcooled

I put the 1342 on Panerai brown croc. I'm liking the combo so far


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901

New ammo strap today on 754


----------



## 54B

Morning all. PAM1074 today


----------



## LP49

My trusty eBay Special.


----------



## horrij1




----------



## nrcooled

Don't care what time it is because, right now, it's happy hour!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

563 on an HK Tan cracked black.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Pam61 earlier to start the weekend


----------



## neebsta

176 on Military Green


----------



## alarm4y

Pam 505 and Diadora. Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

neebsta said:


> 176 on Military Green
> View attachment 16857734


This strap works so well on the Ti Luminors


----------



## cerberus63

Out to dinner with the wife. Quite a few white dialed PAM'S making an appearance. Seem to be a bit more popular than they were before. I love mine.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Sunday Morning Wind Up!


----------



## bounce

Trying it on the rubber for a change.


----------



## PAMily Man

1389 for today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Watching F1 with the 1218 this morning. Will Ferrari ever get their act together? 😓


----------



## Zeek805

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Watching F1 with the 1218 this morning. Will Ferrari ever get their act together? 😓
> View attachment 16859958


The answer is no, Ferrari will not get its act together (for this season, at least).


----------



## Zeek805

372 and a Cuban today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on an Aaron Bespoke stingray. Happy Monday all.


----------



## busch12

RIP my 557. Had it about 3 years and it's been my favorite of my collection. Yesterday I went to put it on having fully wound it the previous day and it was dead. I tried to wind it and the crown won't turn. 

It'll have to go off to the spa, but might be a few months as I'm getting married in a month and have lots of other things going on... Gonna miss her for a while


----------



## 54B

Morning! PAM190 fully wound for the week. Just charging myself now.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Still on the rubber for now.


----------



## alund




----------



## ASC777




----------



## Phrank

Sadge for me, finally found a Panerai OEM 26mm Alligator Nubuck Ecru Gold _Jules Verne_ strap, was a bit to long for my liking, is for sale now on the forum, tried once, packed back up.... :-(

Had to revert back to the new canvass strap.

Panera 422 on Canvas for the Win!


----------



## LP49




----------



## alarm4y

3-3-2 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Zeek805

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16861910


Does this sit like a 47mm? It doesn’t appear too large…


----------



## bigclive2011

Zeek805 said:


> Does this sit like a 47mm? It doesn’t appear too large…


Te manual wind wire lug Radiomirs wear the smallest of all Pams IMO.
The killer L2L width is very small in comparison with many large cased watches, because of the small wire lugs……..so no it doesn’t wear large for a 47 mil watch.


----------



## nicosuave1

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1305 on an Aaron Bespoke stingray. Happy Monday all.
> View attachment 16863366


I also have an aaron bespoke stingray for my 1537, solid choice. Mine is "sand" color with patina stitch, it sparkles! Cheers


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

STUNNING!





nicosuave1 said:


> I also have an aaron bespoke stingray for my 1537, solid choice. Mine is "sand" color with patina stitch, it sparkles! Cheers
> 
> View attachment 16869554


----------



## MarshMan114

Finally got my 100th post! And a little day-lume!


----------



## nrcooled

Enjoying the new rubber strap on the 24 today.


----------



## 54B

Walking home in the rain. Wasn’t ready for that after the summer we’ve had. 190 on the wrist.


----------



## 54B

564 for today


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangdraax

New to me, first time out of the house.


----------



## pwrful

just joined the '24' club... 



http://imgur.com/a/OBC0XwJ


----------



## trameline




----------



## neebsta




----------



## 54B

1074 for the weekend


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

1661


----------



## WatchThinker

Taking my Sunday moments w/an Espresso and winding up the 915. First time wearing a Gunny canvas strap I bought some weeks ago. 

Enjoy your watches, everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

88 GMT


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Prepping dinner for the last BBQ of the summer wearing the 569 on an unknown strap. I hope those who are celebrating Labor Day are enjoying that time off.


----------



## pwrful

out for trail walk with best friend


http://imgur.com/a/IwfyqUG


----------



## horrij1




----------



## nicosuave1

T serial 682


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## PAMily Man

Playing around with some Garmin knockoffs 26mm
The colours are better in real life (Red is pure Red,Orange is Orange, one is green and one is blue but both looks light blue in the pics)




































Which one to keep?
Ok...l'll keep them all....more to come


----------



## ASC777




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## LP49




----------



## PAMily Man

And...boooom
I managed to mount the Trieste buckle on this 
Love at first sight


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Enjoying the late summer sunshine with a 1218 on a Hurricane 13 navy shark.


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## bigclive2011

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great shot……makes me want to pull up a chair, drink beer, and talk Panerai 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

1661 on light blue OEM Rubber 😎


----------



## sanik




----------



## 54B

1074 on the rubber


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Driving in the Mini Cooper


----------



## PAMily Man

Parked in the F150


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Well traveled "87 LaBomba" today.


----------



## 54B

Looking forward to settling down with these two later this evening. 564 on an Erika’s MN


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man

My wife must love me ( what's not to love?  )








Fully assorted


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I’m wearing the Pam61, a favorite of mine and I love it on the OP mil green rubber. 


















The only thing I’m diving into today is a beer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Everyone, 

Was grateful to use this morning's weekly winding and espresso time with my 915 to take a few moments and think about a week that was too busy to allow anything more than go go go. 

Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 watching F1 this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 232 watching F1 this morning.
> View attachment 16893598


That’s sexy


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today, I reaally love this one with the old tobacco sausage dial, so much character 
and it’s so good on this OP rubber. Canvas will be next. 


































Such great lume for a 20+ years old watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16877828


Love this one !!


Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Heavy on the 372's this week!


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Heavy on the 372's this week!
> 
> View attachment 16897579


A great choice to be heavy on 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man

At work


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta




----------



## Jeep99dad

neebsta said:


> View attachment 16899395


Ti Pam


----------



## neebsta

Jeep99dad said:


> Ti Pam


176 😎


----------



## bounce




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

New Mauser hand-made strap with emerald green stitching from Vintager straps. Superb fit and finish. Highly recommended. Mauser Watch Straps | Custom Mauser Watch Bands | Vintager Straps


----------



## Tedo

This one, on a new strap


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on an old school "M Dirksen" 😁


----------



## Joker7843

PAMily Man said:


> At work
> View attachment 16899056


That thing is gorgeous! I bet it really pops in person


----------



## Joker7843

bounce said:


> View attachment 16901052


Let me know if you ever decide to sell that


----------



## bigclive2011

Tedo said:


> This one, on a new strap
> View attachment 16902280


My long term do I /don’t I, Panerai…..and the only reason I havnt is because I already have a 372, which without the Marina seconds counter, and with the plexi glass really makes me smile.

Great to see a Fiddy on here 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1218 on an old school "M Dirksen" 😁
> View attachment 16902309


Wow….just wow 😍

Today is a good day on this thread.


----------



## bigclive2011

My base offering for today….but IMO a good base.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 
Tobacco goodness


----------



## badpichu

PAM every day put this on today to change it from my usual 176.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ssak13

PAMily Man said:


> At work
> View attachment 16899056


The sky blue band makes this looks so freaking good


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 Subzilla Friday on an Aaron Bespoke vintage leather bomber jacket strap.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nick are those roses for or from you?


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Nick are those roses for or from you?


Lol, for the wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Lol, for the wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 😁


----------



## pwrful

still on the honeymoon 😎


----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM 112 ...“*Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.*” – Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## alarm4y

michaelodonnell123 said:


> PAM 112 ...“*Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.*” – Leonardo da Vinci.
> 
> View attachment 16904578


Panerai and flowers goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Likely the last day of boating here in Michigan, so it's the 1305 on OEM today.


----------



## sbasisty




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning All!

Most Sundays I take a little extra time in the morning, before the day gets going, to spend a few quiet moments winding my Panerai, reflecting on the week that was or thinking about the week that will be, and drinking an espresso shot ( or 2 or 3 or ...you get it ). I've got a pretty busy week coming up and sorting things out, just a little bit, in those few minutes is just a gift.

I think this is just one of a few small habits/changes that being interested in watches has given me that is a little more than just metal on the wrist.











Have a nice week, everyone.


----------



## nsims

Vintage Panerai Luminor Marina PAM00001 D Series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Siamese and 372 on a KyRos canvas this Sunday.


----------



## gooter

Just picked up this fellow. Looking for strap suggestions if you got 'em. First tobacco dial for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## 5959HH

914


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Monday morning sunshine with a 563 on a Hurricane13 strap.


----------



## 54B

Panerai PAM564 on an Erika’s MN today


----------



## michaelodonnell123




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Recently acquired strap, 372 on KokPeng distressed paint. Really like the look. Shout out to Ivan for another smooth transaction.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on canvas








And some


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Bought the wife a Due for her birthday....she is now part of the club.


----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/qlAzTRB


the watch that started me down the Panerai rabbit hole....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Again, Pam61 on canvas all day. Love this thing


----------



## Berg3.0

This leather strap arrived in the mail yesterday, had to try it out right away. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Brandonboyle

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Bought the wife a Due for her birthday....she is now part of the club.
> 
> View attachment 16914103


I love the lume!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

SilverSurfer777 said:


> View attachment 16916676


Stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/GsOoAb0


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Panerai 510 on a Salmon strap.


----------



## BigEd

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


My beer of choice with a 510


----------



## Berg3.0

BigEd said:


> My beer of choice with a 510
> View attachment 16918391


That looks like good company 
Cheers  

























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/eqC28ki


----------



## polishammer

Another day another beer…









Stopped at the Frankfurt Airport Panerai boutique.


----------



## bigclive2011

polishammer said:


> Another day another beer…
> View attachment 16919496
> 
> 
> Stopped at the Frankfurt Airport Panerai boutique.
> 
> View attachment 16919498
> 
> View attachment 16919499


Now that what I call a display of watches…any display only models 😂


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

The only thing better than one Panerai are two.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16918371


It doesn't get much better with that patina!


----------



## BigEd

Berg3.0 said:


> That looks like good company
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Interesting strap, can you recall where you got it?


----------



## Brandonboyle

michaelodonnell123 said:


> The only thing better than one Panerai are two.
> View attachment 16919678


Stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Brandonboyle said:


> I love the strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I can be thankful my trips do NOT take me thru Frankfort Airport.


----------



## distinguish1906

PAM00114


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I can be thankful my trips do NOT take me thru Frankfort Airport.


Hey Carl, have a safe trip to Germany 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Hey Carl, have a safe trip to Germany
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😁🍻


----------



## Brandonboyle

distinguish1906 said:


> PAM00114
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the white dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

BigEd said:


> Interesting strap, can you recall where you got it?


Indeed I do, LeatherDreamsCraft - Etsy Denmark
They based I Ukraine  


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

Landed today a Plexi 372 😎


----------



## alarm4y

neebsta said:


> Landed today a Plexi 372
> View attachment 16921476


Amazing piece. Congratulations well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Zero zero zero


----------



## 54B

PAM564


----------



## LP49




----------



## Brandonboyle

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16920728


Classic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

54B said:


> PAM564


The silicone strap must be very comfortable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

stockae92 said:


> Zero zero zero
> View attachment 16922605


The purple suits it well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 5218 or a later homage?

Loving it 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

Brandonboyle said:


> The silicone strap must be very comfortable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is! The rubber strap and titanium vase make for a surprisingly light Panerai


----------



## OPIC

992


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neebsta

372 Lume


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

1661 on White


----------



## ghks416

Pam 590 on Marronstudio canvas!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## neebsta

372 on Accordion Rubber


----------



## bigclive2011

First off I’m glad we have new faces (See what I did there) on the Panerai group lately 👏🏻

I look forward to my morning look at some great Pams 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011

Got up the courage, and the dexterity, to change the strap out on the 687 last night, Peter Gunny onto the Bronzo (Easy) distressed ammo leather on (Hard and a lot of donations to the feck jar).

Memo to self….don’t buy any more wire lug Rads……😉


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

1314 On new Rios Strap Cognac Colour


----------



## LP49




----------



## 5959HH

914 again today


----------



## pwrful

fall.....


http://imgur.com/a/UkPu9uL


----------



## michaelodonnell123

8 year warranty is very nice.


----------



## sashator




----------



## gliebig

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Which model is that? Love it.


----------



## Berg3.0

gliebig said:


> Which model is that? Love it.


1316


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

1074 to see out September


----------



## 54B

sashator said:


>


Love a PAM on an MN!


----------



## peterki




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai 112 + Lavazza Coffee = A great way to start the day


----------



## alarm4y

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that a 5218 or a later homage?
> 
> Loving it


It’s 5218-201/a 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> 1074 to see out September


Great watch 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011

alarm4y said:


> It’s 5218-201/a
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice…and very rare, the only one I have ever seen on here.

Have you had it long?


----------



## alarm4y

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice…and very rare, the only one I have ever seen on here.
> 
> Have you had it long?


Thank you, mate. I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

87 LaBomba Friday! HAGWE


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## jupe




----------



## 54B

PAM1074. Have a good October all!


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai & Pizza = Yummy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

From Yesterday another 88


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Watching my hapless Detroit Lions wearing the 1218 today on a vintage ammo by Micah Dirksen.


----------



## fgarian

New strap


----------



## fgarian

New strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## elim

54B said:


> PAM1074. Have a good October all!


That dial looks almost black.


----------



## Brandonboyle

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16940440
> View attachment 16940441


Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

elim said:


> That dial looks almost black.


Beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandonboyle

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16939986


Simply beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrful

The radiomir is the most comfortable on my wrist and the easiest to read in the middle of the night with that great lume … timeless unique design


----------



## michaelodonnell123

With my favorite coffee mug


----------



## 54B

elim said:


> That dial looks almost black.


That’s a strange effect of the indoor lighting and probably some sort of processing on my phone camera. The dial is quite a matte blue and pretty consistently looks blue in real life


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on Yusk distressed canvas. With fall here in Michigan it's about time to store the boat and put away the canvas straps for the season.


----------



## trameline




----------



## legit.timepiece

Pam590 on Marronstudio Cordovan!


----------



## bigclive2011

legit.timepiece said:


> Pam590 on Marronstudio Cordovan!
> View attachment 16944689
> 
> View attachment 16944687
> 
> View attachment 16944688
> 
> View attachment 16944686


Welcome to the forum…great PAM 👍🏻


----------



## pwrful

... getting lots of wrist time....


http://imgur.com/a/EjndSXJ


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

914 On Rios Strap


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dandyu

48


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sashator




----------



## neebsta




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Rodentman

Ye Olde 176 on new baseball glove strap.


----------



## Tedo




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/5zwS1UX


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## horntk




----------



## LP49




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

It's a surprisingly cold Sunday morning here, so it was ...refreshing....to be outdoors with the quadrupeds as my weekly winding duty to the 915's 8 Giorni movement gives me a reason to grab an espresso, pause for a few minutes, and just think about things. Can't scroll on a phone or read nonsense when you're winding. Just a few recaptured moments ostensibly for a mechanical device, that are really for me.

As I said, "refreshing".


----------



## LP49

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Tank!


----------



## alarm4y

LP49 said:


> Nice Tank!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493

Pam 61


----------



## BigEd

PAM 510 on Salmon strap


----------



## stockae92

Zer0


----------



## trameline




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on OEM Riva strap today.


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai & RayBan = Cool


----------



## that 1 guy

New to me PAM176.


----------



## nrcooled

Enjoying the beautiful weather


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## ghks416




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on a Hurricane 13 olive shark.


----------



## Werdboya

Due 38mm


----------



## neebsta




----------



## OPIC




----------



## opusx




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## neebsta




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

Just working with the Radiomir 514 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit Nick, you are making me pull out this one to keep up







😁 today!  🍻


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Dammit Nick, you are making me pull out this one to keep up
> View attachment 16964862
> today!


Pure class my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Accidently wrong thread


----------



## 5959HH

914. HAGW!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 Saturday







on an Aaron Bespoke calf


----------



## michaelodonnell123

On a Vintager 'Mauser' strap with Mil-spec green stitching to match the legendary Panerai lume


----------



## Jeep99dad

michaelodonnell123 said:


> On a Vintager 'Mauser' strap with Mil-spec green stitching to match the legendary Panerai lume
> 
> View attachment 16967796


I’m loving this  great shot and combo


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## michael_m

372 w/ Codman made from vintage black Swiss motorcycle leggins…


----------



## trameline




----------



## BigEd

PAM 510 on a strap made from a Blue belt from charity shop for $1.


----------



## LP49




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/gsgomn6


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

BigEd said:


> PAM 510 on a strap made from a Blue belt from charity shop for $1.
> View attachment 16970220


Beautiful work BigEd!


----------



## KevL




----------



## nrcooled

Oh my! What a welcome addition to the collection.

PAM 992 8 Days just showed up today.
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## sashator




----------



## cs12

42 mm submersible


----------



## nrcooled

Cold morning but warm company









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## 5959HH

914 again today. This iteration has a solid caseback rather than exhibition.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## neebsta

Lastnight…


----------



## OPIC

390


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## trameline




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad

KevL said:


>


This watch is gorgeous. 915?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on Italian leather 
I may have stollen Mr Wonderful’s strap


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nsims

alarm4y said:


> Pure class my friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a beauty it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

Lastlineofdefense said:


> View attachment 16978738


Ice cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Late October can be amazing!


----------



## smithj

Just picked this up earlier in the week. Loving it so far.


----------



## KevL

Jeep99dad said:


> This watch is gorgeous. 915?


914 👌


----------



## ANOpax




----------



## ChristopheH




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

smithj said:


> Just picked this up earlier in the week. Loving it so far.
> View attachment 16983537


Wow  that’s gorgeous


----------



## nrcooled

88 on OEM rubber today. Finally took the 992 off









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## demeken

Thoughts on my new GADA beauty?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

demeken said:


> Thoughts on my new GADA beauty?


Nice choice!


----------



## demeken

Thank you!


----------



## Berg3.0

demeken said:


> Thoughts on my new GADA beauty?


Thats a great looking dial for a beautiful watch, I like it 
What ref. Is that?


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## demeken

Thank you and agreed. The dial is gorgeous and is the reason why I bought this watch. I haven’t seen too many watches pull off this color dial well. It’s the PAM 00977.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Nice fall day here today.









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopheH

Great Radiomir 00992 !


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jeep99dad

61


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## sashator

914 on canvas from SteveO


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on an OEM Navy rubber strap out on the Gulf of Mexico fishing.


----------



## neebsta




----------



## michaelodonnell123

It's 5:12PM - cooking dinner with my Panerai 112.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## trameline




----------



## alund




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## nrcooled

Base is best!









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## horntk

Radiomir 992


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

trameline said:


> View attachment 16994796


A truly great white dial 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

bigclive2011 said:


> A truly great white dial 😍


Thanks Clive


----------



## LP49




----------



## jimmbob

Well it seems I’m at that stage where I need a Panerai. 
I tried this on yesterday just to gauge the size really, as I’d be after an older model. (Probably a 005). 

Yes it’s big, but that’s kind of the point yeah?
Either way I think I’m going to have to get one.

I’m not sure why, it’s a weird shape, has a weird name, it looks weird, it’s weirdly oversized. 
But in spite of, or indeed because of all that, I flippin’ love it.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493

OPII Pam 61 on Rubber B with OD green accent


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011

jimmbob said:


> Well it seems I’m at that stage where I need a Panerai.
> I tried this on yesterday just to gauge the size really, as I’d be after an older model. (Probably a 005).
> 
> Yes it’s big, but that’s kind of the point yeah?
> Either way I think I’m going to have to get one.
> 
> I’m not sure why, it’s a weird shape, has a weird name, it looks weird, it’s weirdly oversized.
> But in spite of, or indeed because of all that, I flippin’ love it.
> View attachment 16997351
> 
> View attachment 16997354
> 
> View attachment 16997352


Resistance is futile……and a Great way to start, the Zero or the 005 have all the dna of the brand with screw bars and backs, and good 30atm WR.

Plus you get the reliable easily/cheaply serviced movements.

Just make 100% sure you are happy with the seller….lots of fakes out there 😬


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## jimmbob

bigclive2011 said:


> Resistance is futile……and a Great way to start, the Zero or the 005 have all the dna of the brand with screw bars and backs, and good 30atm WR.
> 
> Plus you get the reliable easily/cheaply serviced movements.
> 
> Just make 100% sure you are happy with the seller….lots of fakes out there 😬


Thank you. 
Yeah I’m aware of how “good” the fakes are. I think in this case I will be sticking with one of the big boys like WF. I know I might save a few quid on eBay and whatnot, but ending up with a dud seems to be very easily done, and as I’m far from an expert, in anything really, I figure it best to be cautious.


----------



## bigclive2011

jimmbob said:


> Thank you.
> Yeah I’m aware of how “good” the fakes are. I think in this case I will be sticking with one of the big boys like WF. I know I might save a few quid on eBay and whatnot, but ending up with a dud seems to be very easily done, and as I’m far from an expert, in anything really, I figure it best to be cautious.


Totally agree….I have bought loads of watches from WF over the years, mostly from Lloyd when he started up, and nothing since the big buyout, when it seems prices went stellar.

Negotiation was always possible on anything they had, especially on something like an early ish PAM.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## horrij1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce

Wedding reception this evening so thought I would wear this.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back from a week on the water with my new BFF (he came with the marriage). If you are not familiar with goldens they are maybe the neediest animals I have ever experienced, he's like a second skin ...Still on the 1305 until tomorrow.


----------



## trameline




----------



## MohiMedia

Panerai 231. The new radiomirs with the flattened crown are better IMO, but previous gen radiomir is crazy value for a solid 18kt gold watch. Works great as a dress watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on a "Venom Toad" strap from Micah Dirksen. Happy Halloween!


----------



## WatchThinker

'Tis the Season.


----------



## ChristopheH

today I listen Tom Waits. 

... I like to think that maybe this little big man would wear a Radiomir


----------



## smithj




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Time for my 2PM lunch. Delicious.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce

jimmbob said:


> Thank you.
> Yeah I’m aware of how “good” the fakes are. I think in this case I will be sticking with one of the big boys like WF. I know I might save a few quid on eBay and whatnot, but ending up with a dud seems to be very easily done, and as I’m far from an expert, in anything really, I figure it best to be cautious.


I have purchased quite a few watches from WF over the years, mainly when Jonathon was the manager, the prices used to be very competitive, but since the takeover they are now sky high & I feel there are better places to buy used.
Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## nrcooled

112 on sailcloth today
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob

bounce said:


> I have purchased quite a few watches from WF over the years, mainly when Jonathon was the manager, the prices used to be very competitive, but since the takeover they are now sky high & I feel there are better places to buy used.
> Good luck whatever you decide to do.


Thanks for the tip. Duly noted. Do you have any recommendations for preowned (UK based) places?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

jimmbob said:


> Thanks for the tip. Duly noted. Do you have any recommendations for preowned (UK based) places?


My Brother has used Blowers in the past. Pre-Owned Panerai Watches | Buy Online | Blowers Jewellers 

I nearly bought one from Watches of Mayfair, until I decided to go new. Buy Panerai watches on sale in London, UK Watches of Mayfair

Good luck with your search.


----------



## JS3

I‘ve had my eye on a 643 for about 3 yrs now and finally found a mint condition one last week.
Just received today and it’s fabulous. Which straps to get now😅?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Gloomy day outside today.


----------



## ChristopheH




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## nrcooled

992 again today. I'm really loving this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

ChristopheH said:


> View attachment 17008521


Great shot! It's so hard to capture the day to day (minute to minute) beauty of this watch in pictures 

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## alarm4y

I seen this around. Crazy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing with the Pam61D on red Italian leather 🤌


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pertuis99

Emtee said:


> View attachment 2029418


----------



## DuckaDiesel

915











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

nrcooled said:


> 112 on sailcloth today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


What strap brand is that? Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pertuis99

futur buy …. Still hesitate …


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pertuis99

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17014355


Gréât one … sold it long time ago


----------



## WatchThinker

A beautiful fall day screams out for the OEM camo strap.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

DuckaDiesel said:


> What strap brand is that? Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's from a random Etsy shop. $24 USD but buyer beware, it has terrible reviews. I've not had any issues yet with it but I'm being very careful with it.

This is another that I picked up on Etsy and it doesn't have the padding of the other but the sailcloth feels better.

Belfast Watch Straps is the name of the shop.

















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Harry wears a Panerai while driving a GT3.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## cerberus63

At the Wang Theatre in Boston this weekend to see Nate Bargatze.


----------



## ChristopheH

chiaroscuro ...

I like my Radiomir 00992,
its dark and leaden aspect... this luminosity which comes from who knows where.
And that kind of blue that sometimes jumps out at you.










Like that blue in your eyes ... it hypnotizes


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are killing me Nick! Great collection! 🍻


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

87







LaBomba on a navy Hurricane 13 shark with a recently acquired Bengt Lindstrom litho. Any other art fans out there?


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChristopheH

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17020814


trully badass !
Awesome ! 
thanks for sharing


----------



## LP49




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

368 Destro 🔦🔦🔦


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1218 on a Keith "AZ CODMAN" Wilson strap.


----------



## ChristopheH

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1218 on a Keith "AZ CODMAN" Wilson strap.
> 
> View attachment 17026635


Great white ! Top strap ! 
But I didn't know Codman ... shame on me


----------



## ChristopheH




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

ChristopheH said:


> Great white ! Top strap !
> But I didn't know Codman ... shame on me


Keith has been around the Paneristi community a long time. Great guy to deal with!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## recon493

Proudly wore my dad's circa 1965 Alpha Industries light weight flight jacket yesterday in honor of his military service. It is so comfortable that I had it on this morning too. Obviously, with my Pam 61.

A belayed thank you to all of our Service members.


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 914 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

ChristopheH said:


> chiaroscuro ...
> 
> I like my Radiomir 00992,
> its dark and leaden aspect... this luminosity which comes from who knows where.
> And that kind of blue that sometimes jumps out at you.
> 
> View attachment 17018780
> 
> 
> Like that blue in your eyes ... it hypnotizes
> 
> View attachment 17018799


Wow  that’s awesome  those hands


----------



## Jeep99dad

recon493 said:


> Proudly wore my dad's circa 1965 Alpha Industries light weight flight jacket yesterday in honor of his military service. It is so comfortable that I had it on this morning too. Obviously, with my Pam 61.
> 
> A belayed thank you to all of our Service members.
> 
> View attachment 17027683


 I love this


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore this beauty today 
I cannot get enough of this one. Best Pam


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Wifey is wearing her 38mm Due...


----------



## ChristopheH

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Wifey is wearing her 38mm Due...
> 
> View attachment 17029679


this Due is nicely worn ! 
Panerai has skillfully expanded its target and won also the hearts of women.
especially with sunray dials. 
Tudor also released an attractive watch with a sunburst dial. The Pelagos 39 mm.


----------



## ChristopheH

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore this beauty today
> I cannot get enough of this one. Best Pam


the design of the Bettarini is perfect to highlight the silver reflections of the titanium


----------



## nrcooled

1342 today. The white dial is proving to be a good addition to the collection









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tooch




----------



## michaelodonnell123

ChristopheH said:


> this Due is nicely worn !
> Panerai has skillfully expanded its target and won also the hearts of women.
> especially with sunray dials.
> Tudor also released an attractive watch with a sunburst dial. The Pelagos 39 mm.


For her birthday, I gave her two options: a Rolex Datejust or a Panerai Due...she choose the Panerai with no hesitation.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

In Boston for the weekend again for Comics Come Home at The TD Garden!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

trameline said:


> View attachment 17031880


 wow  gorgeous and nailed that shot


----------



## kubr1ck

Swapping between the 143 and 233.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Msiekierski

Just picked this up! 2016, last of the 300m 000 if I’m not mistaken? Super comfortable for a big hunk of steel. Now I see what you guys are talking about. I actually like that there’s no seconds or a minute track. I’m staring to enjoy my time in “ish” increments.


----------



## nrcooled

1342 on OEM rubber









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## rc2300156

My first post with my new [to me] Pam112. 

I’m in love with it. Never thought I would became a Paneristo, but here I am.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

... this today. Sadly, just not an Alfa in the background (still Italian, though)


----------



## Jonathan T

rc2300156 said:


> My first post with my new [to me] Pam112.
> 
> I’m in love with it. Never thought I would became a Paneristo, but here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club! Most of us including me never thought we would become a Paneristi 😂


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61D on red Italian leather. After trying various Panerai models, this is the one for me. I like a good old basic Luminor. The tobacco dial is 🤎


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

563 on a snowy Thursday afternoon.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/6wUXsmr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61D on red Italian leather. After trying various Panerai models, this is the one for me. I like a good old basic Luminor. The tobacco dial is 🤎


Lovely strap colour!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Panerai and Pinot Noir!


----------



## Relo60

PAM 00051 on leather👍🏼


----------



## bounce

Out for dinner today with friends to celebrate my wife's 60th birthday tomorrow, thought I had better dress appropriately


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rc2300156

Pam112










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

372 and cat


----------



## JBoone

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61D on red Italian leather. After trying various Panerai models, this is the one for me. I like a good old basic Luminor. The tobacco dial is 🤎


Fellow Charlottean?
Looks like BOA building


----------



## Jeep99dad

JBoone said:


> Fellow Charlottean?
> Looks like BOA building


Yes, I work uptown 3d/week. I live South CLT near the SC border


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jonathan T said:


> Lovely strap colour!


Thanks. Loving that bright red and the leather is great too, from a good tannery in Italy


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Panerai and Pinot Noir!
> View attachment 17041389


Such a classy looking watch 🥰

Spin her over and let us see the movement when you get a min one day 👍🏻


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

bigclive2011 said:


> Such a classy looking watch 🥰
> 
> Spin her over and let us see the movement when you get a min one day 👍🏻


Thank you, but unfortunately it's not a display back. (Margot Robbie approved) 😁


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Thank you, but unfortunately it's not a display back. (Margot Robbie approved) 😁
> 
> View attachment 17047500
> View attachment 17047498


Ah ok, I’m thinking of the Radiomir version that I tried on once upon a time, it had a fabulous looking movement.


----------



## bigclive2011

As you can see not my photo, borrowed from the infernet.


----------



## JBoone




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Lavazza Coffee + Brioche + Panerai = a great morning


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam 112 on a distressed strap - Gladiator we salute you!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Sorting outdoor Christmas light with the 232 on an Aaron Bespoke leather.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US "Risti," belated Thanksgiving greetings to my Canadian friends.


----------



## Scott3670

I’m wearing my brand new 1223, and loving it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Distressed strap + Panerai = very cool


----------



## bigclive2011

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Distressed strap + Panerai = very cool
> 
> View attachment 17054912


Nice combo 👍🏻


----------



## Reverend123!

My 233 Dot on an Everest Strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Reverend123! said:


> My 233 Dot on an Everest Strap.
> View attachment 17055080


I love the dome on the 233…


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 914 still my all time favorite Panerai


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Hi Everyone! Post-holiday here. A full house of family and way, way too many dogs this morning. The Espresso is needed and I'm sneaking in some time to wind up the 915. Decided to go with the red strap to feel festive. 

Have a great week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17058965


Hey Clive! Festive!


----------



## bigclive2011

WatchThinker said:


> Hey Clive! Festive!


Well the fat fella in the red suit is due down my chimney fairly soon….with a Roger Smith open dial watch for me….

Or not….but I do need socks…..again 😳


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Panerai + Hot Chocolate to start the day


----------



## nrcooled

1342 again today
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic PAM 292…….I need to wear this more, but for some reason I have always considered the Rad cased PAMs to be more “delicate”, with the wire lugs/attachment…….


----------



## neebsta




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Maddog1970

Base is best…..triple zero today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

It's time! 1305 on a Simona.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/RqlNPKH


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## LP49

Good 'ol 112


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## neebsta

176 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam vs Baume & Mercier


----------



## jimmbob

New watch, new strap too. Finally bagged a fantastic 590.


----------



## neebsta

🔦🔦🔦 176


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Berg3.0

jimmbob said:


> New watch, new strap too. Finally bagged a fantastic 590.
> View attachment 17071571


Congratulations on grabbing a 590, that’s a real beauty, hopefully the next addition to my little collection will be a 590 to. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Watchsteward single pass (mn elastic strap) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011

trameline said:


> View attachment 17073060


Good old sausage Lume 👍🏻


----------



## rc2300156

112











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelodonnell123

On the seat of my JCW Mini Cooper


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigjaymofo

jimmbob said:


> New watch, new strap too. Finally bagged a fantastic 590.
> View attachment 17071571


Excellent choice, congrats.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## PicnicB




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## nrcooled

Snagged a Radiomir dealer clock for the basement.

It's a damn good match for my 609
















I really should have set the time correctly 

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## rc2300156

Pam112 on a vintage vacchetta by Greenstraps











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neebsta

372 on a military green canvas NATO


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

jimmbob said:


> New watch, new strap too. Finally bagged a fantastic 590.
> View attachment 17071571


Nice pick up! Enjoy it.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the 563 on a Micah "Vintager" ammo strap. I've become a big fan of the white dialed PAMs.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## nrcooled

112 on sailcloth today









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

232 on an Aaron Bespoke suede ostrich. Love the watch, but hate to change straps with those wire lugs.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61D on a beautiful red Italian leather strap. 
I freaking love this combo


----------



## rc2300156

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61D on a beautiful red Italian leather strap.
> I freaking love this combo


Wow, really wonderful combo. Where did you get this strap? So nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad

rc2300156 said:


> Wow, really wonderful combo. Where did you get this strap? So nice.


Thanks  wonderful Indeed 









It’s Pueblo veg tan leather from the Badalassi Carlo tannery, Italy. A local strapmaker made it DrunkArtStraps.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

372 on an unknown suede strap. TGIF all!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdogny

00050









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great pics!


----------



## Berg3.0

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Great pics!


Thanks 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Nursing a holiday "Sangria" hangover this morning wearing the 1305 on a Hurricane 13 shark. 😒


----------



## Jeep99dad

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17084885


 I love when you posts this beauty. Never get tired of seeing it 🤎


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Harry's garage. He bought a new Lotus and of course he is wearing a Panerai:


----------



## timepieceofmind

PAM 526










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back to the 87 "LaBomba" on a Keith "Codman" ammo strap.


----------



## seamaster80_7338

Look at what I just got!!!
PAM01314
LUM 44 MARINA


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

seamaster80_7338 said:


> Look at what I just got!!!
> PAM01314
> LUM 44 MARINA
> View attachment 17090250
> View attachment 17090251
> View attachment 17090252


Nice choice! Now on to the strap madness!


----------



## neebsta

372 back on a Black Accordion


----------



## Relo60

682


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## John-E-Mac

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Back to the 87 "LaBomba" on a Keith "Codman" ammo strap.
> View attachment 17089519


This is the Panerai essence on steroids. Not for everyone, but appreciated by a few. Do not be shy sharing pictures of this beast!


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam resting on my Irish cap...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

John-E-Mac said:


> This is the Panerai essence on steroids. Not for everyone, but appreciated by a few. Do not be shy sharing pictures of this beast!


Thanks John-E-Mac, its the one Panerai I own that I will never sell. Many come and go, but not this one.


----------



## Jonathan T

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Pam resting on my Irish cap...
> View attachment 17092168


with residual lume i see? i love that look


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on Hurricane 13 shark today.


----------



## bigclive2011

michael_m said:


>


That’s nice…vintage looking with a sewn in 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49

112 on a Rubber B.


----------



## nrcooled

Happy Thursday









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## sanik




----------



## trameline




----------



## dredzz

michaelodonnell123 said:


> On the seat of my JCW Mini Cooper
> 
> View attachment 17074165


What is that strap please ? It looks amazing ! Thanks


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Hi dredzz - the strap is a Mauser - hand made by Micah. It has military green thread and a thumbnail buckle. Basically, you go to his web-site, pick a Mauser bag, select the thread and he will make a custom strap for your Panerai. The quality, fit and finish is excellent. Highly recommended. I also recommend the thumbnail buckle and not the larger V buckle. 









Mauser Watch Straps | Custom Mauser Watch Bands | Vintager Straps


These Mauser Ammo Watch Straps are crafted from historic mauser ammo pouches and made from their vintage leather. Pick a pouch, order your unique watch strap and I'll make it from the actual pouch you chose.




www.vintagerstraps.com


----------



## bigjaymofo

590


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 on OEM rubber. Heading out for some warm weather, a little reef diving and fishing so this will be with me the next few days.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## dredzz

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Hi dredzz - the strap is a Mauser - hand made by Micah. It has military green thread and a thumbnail buckle. Basically, you go to his web-site, pick a Mauser bag, select the thread and he will make a custom strap for your Panerai. The quality, fit and finish is excellent. Highly recommended. I also recommend the thumbnail buckle and not the larger V buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauser Watch Straps | Custom Mauser Watch Bands | Vintager Straps
> 
> 
> These Mauser Ammo Watch Straps are crafted from historic mauser ammo pouches and made from their vintage leather. Pick a pouch, order your unique watch strap and I'll make it from the actual pouch you chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vintagerstraps.com


Thank you very much !


----------



## trameline




----------



## nrcooled

88 today. Happy Saturday!
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## MickCollins1916

Go Bills!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## smithj

Trying this out on a new canvas strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

You know I love my Pizza....


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## gliebig

Just in today. My first Panerai! Wasn't even considering one on a bracelet, but loved it when I tried it on. Have a few straps on the way too, but I'll happily rock the bracelet for a while.


----------



## JS3

On my new gray shark 😁.


----------



## Berg3.0

gliebig said:


> Just in today. My first Panerai! Wasn't even considering one on a bracelet, but loved it when I tried it on. Have a few straps on the way too, but I'll happily rock the bracelet for a while.
> View attachment 17106583
> View attachment 17106584
> View attachment 17106586
> View attachment 17106587


Congratulations on the watch. 
Great looking Pam 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## gliebig

Berg3.0 said:


> Congratulations on the watch.
> Great looking Pam
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Thank you. 
Your wonderful pics definitely piqued my interest in this model.


----------



## Berg3.0

gliebig said:


> Thank you.
> Your wonderful pics definitely piqued my interest in this model.


I hope the pictures do it justice, the blue dial really changes depending on how the light hits it, I’m really enjoying my 1316, hope your going to enjoy yours just as much.


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## gliebig

Berg3.0 said:


> I hope the pictures do it justice, the blue dial really changes depending on how the light hits it, I’m really enjoying my 1316, hope your going to enjoy yours just as much.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Very much so. 
I'm trying to figure out how you get those pics to turn out so nicely. Mine are terrible.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

Pam & Breville - Barista Touch Espresso Maker - fabulous coffee every morning.


----------



## ARi G




----------



## 54B

PAM1074 Baby Bronzo today


----------



## bounce




----------



## michaelodonnell123

The flip side is just as nice...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Only watch I brought with me on our vacation. This might be the only time it sees an OEM rubber (until next trip). Happy Holidays all.


----------



## gliebig

First strap change.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## opusx

Bad pic of 372


----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas Eve🙏🏼☃🎄❄


----------



## gliebig

Love this strap.


----------



## alarm4y

Merry Christmas Risti’s 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Happy Boxing day to all my friends in the UK and the "Commonwealths."


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LuckyTime35

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


new to Panerai, can anyone let me know what reference # this is?


----------



## trameline




----------



## opusx

Still this one.


----------



## Berg3.0

LuckyTime35 said:


> new to Panerai, can anyone let me know what reference # this is?


Pam1316 on a rubber strap. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020

In the rain.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## sanik




----------



## Berg3.0

My 1316 on a Centurio strap from DC Straps. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

LaBomba 0087 on a Keith "Codman" Wilson strap.


----------



## neebsta




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Gregger

My first Pam which I got for Christmas this year...Always wanted one but always seemed to find something else to buy. Love this one...


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Clean and simple for the last day of 2022. HNY all!


----------



## 512TXS

nweash said:


> I only own 2 atm but I hope we can keep these threads going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 243 on drew canvas today


Looks great! I need to add one to my collection.


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Clean and simple for the last day of 2022. HNY all!
> View attachment 17128152


Happy new year Carl all the best. Cheers Nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back at you Nick, Happy 2023!


----------



## westlake

Happy New Year!
Panerai PAM 1329 Luminor Due Platinumtech


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

2 days running.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy new year


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZK2336

Wearing my 1291 90% of the time lately, still need to find some solid Canvas straps.



















Not the best pictures compared to others in the group but I really enjoy how much lighting alters the dial color.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I'm sticking with the basics to start the New Year! 372 on unknown strap.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Still this


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## seamaster80_7338

*Panerai Luminor Marina Pam01314*
*On a new strap.*


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliebig




----------



## nrcooled

I have the 112 with me today to cheer on NUFC against Arsenal.









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

1086...Base is ace.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

bigjaymofo said:


> 1086...Base is ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Well done. I’m wearing my 1086 today coincidentally too 😆


----------



## Jonathan T

1086 on a new strap


----------



## Phrank

Panerai 422

Peter "Gunny" Tattoo strap with carved buckle, one of my favourite combinations.


----------



## Brandonboyle

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16942281


i love the bezel on this


----------



## Brandonboyle

Jonathan T said:


> 1086 on a new strap
> View attachment 17133589
> 
> View attachment 17133588


the new strap looks great


----------



## bigclive2011

Brandonboyle said:


> i love the bezel on this


It was the dial that attracted me….so many changes of hue in different lighting.


----------



## Jonathan T

Brandonboyle said:


> the new strap looks great


Thanks! I love it


----------



## bigjaymofo

Jonathan T said:


> Well done. I’m wearing my 1086 today coincidentally too 😆


I fell out of love with my 590 and always loved the simpli city of the 1086. Honestly, it was your and bigclive2011’s discussions and pics that made me take the plunge. I love this PAM so thanks guys!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T

bigjaymofo said:


> I fell out of love with my 590 and always loved the simpli city of the 1086. Honestly, it was your and bigclive2011’s discussions and pics that made me take the plunge. I love this PAM so thanks guys!


No problem!
I got my 1086 shortly after @kritameth got his and enabled me 😂 so we’re all enablers here 😂


----------



## michaelodonnell098

Pam 112 - the original.


----------



## gliebig

Last new strap.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wwiseman

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Love the blue sunburst on the 1313!


----------



## Berg3.0

wwiseman said:


> Love the blue sunburst on the 1313!


It was the blue dial on the 1316/1313 that got me in to the world of Panerai, that blue and the bracelet combined with look that Panerai has was a home run for me, now I just wish that I had even more Panerai’s in my watch box, just can’t stop wanting to wear it more than my other watches. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wwiseman

Berg3.0 said:


> It was the blue dial on the 1316/1313 that got me in to the world of Panerai, that blue and the bracelet combined with look that Panerai has was a home run for me, now I just wish that I had even more Panerai’s in my watch box, just can’t stop wanting to wear it more than my other watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Understandable! What's on your Panerai wish list?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

wwiseman said:


> Understandable! What's on your Panerai wish list?


If all goes well a 590 is on its way to me by the end of this month , can’t wait!
But after that I’m thinking something like a radiomir 610 or a black seal logo 380. 
But that’s for the future to come, there’s sow many to choose from 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wwiseman

Berg3.0 said:


> If all goes well a 590 is on its way to me by the end of this month , can’t wait!
> But after that I’m thinking something like a radiomir 610 or a black seal logo 380.
> But that’s for the future to come, there’s sow many to choose from
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great choice... Love the symmetrical layout of the 590's dial - and 8 Days!
There are many to choose from, yes.


----------



## gliebig

Baseball glove strap.


----------



## LP49




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## wwiseman

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Liking that camo strap combo...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## wwiseman

One from the archive...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alarm4y

Have a great weekend Risti’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to rub it in Nick, the rest of us in Michigan and GTO are freezing our azzes off! LOL Where you at?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

1305 in the cold on a Dirty South Straps beaver tail. 🥶


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

gliebig said:


> Last new strap.
> View attachment 17135176
> View attachment 17135177
> View attachment 17135964



"Last" new strap? LOL


----------



## wwiseman




----------



## gliebig

Little local brewery.


----------



## trameline




----------



## neebsta

I never tire of a Panerai sandwich dial 176


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## bounce




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

this came in earlier than expected, but that’s just fine by me, paired up with the 74 strap I have from MTstraps and slap it on the wrist . 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Way to rub it in Nick, the rest of us in Michigan and GTO are freezing our azzes off! LOL Where you at?


I had to get a away from this freezing cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trameline




----------



## wwiseman

trameline said:


> View attachment 17144081


Catching that textured dial perfectly!


----------



## Berg3.0

My new to me 590 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------

